# Hajime no Ippo



## Tazmo (Jun 11, 2011)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 11, 2011)

Blinky said:
			
		

> Wasn't Saeki beaten easily by Sendo when Sendo was the champ ? I haven't expected anything from him since the,



Yeah, at first I forgot about him altogether after that, I barely remembered who he was during his reappearance. But as an opponent for another speed demon, I thought he'd match up well against Itagaki.


----------



## Sito (Jun 11, 2011)

Latest chapter was :33


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 11, 2011)

Holy fuck! Great chapter! I think the Takamura's match will be done in 2 chapters and then the story will progress. There's no way Ippo won't go to the world now.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 11, 2011)

Why's the thread called "Hajime no Ippo - Part 1 "? Wasn't aware Ippo had parts..


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 11, 2011)

forget the world, Ippo will be scared to punch a person for a while...God forbid the challenger dies and the wife tells Ippo how much the guy admired ippo and how they're naming the son after him partly.

epic chapter and i wanted Ippo to do this...i just didn't want him to get soft after it. I pray he just needs a breather.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 11, 2011)

To be honest I'm just happy that Ippo won a fight easily enough that he could walk away under his own power. When was the last time that happened?


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 11, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> Yeah, at first I forgot about him altogether after that, I barely remembered who he was during his reappearance. But as an opponent for another speed demon, I thought he'd match up well against Itagaki.



Saeki was fodderized in his fight against Sendo. Mori didn't even show it, lol. 


JihaD


----------



## Cirno (Jun 11, 2011)

Kojima may hit like a truck, but Ippo hits like a fucking Juggernaut, bitch. I predicted this would be over after a furious combo by Ippo, but the guy goes and one hits. Atleast I knew this would end brutally in the first round, but man. What kind of tombstone Kojima will have?

Inb4 Takamura punches his opponent's head off.


----------



## orochipein (Jun 11, 2011)

Well if this chapter proves something is neverever piss Ippo off again or you will end up dead like Kojima

I'd like to see a rematch between the berseker Ippo and Woli to see if the outcome would be the same as their last encounter...


----------



## kokodeshide (Jun 11, 2011)

This chapter made me quit this manga. Unless Ippo fights Miyata, I'm never gonna read Hajime no Ippo again. That was the worst chapter in all of manga.


----------



## Fran (Jun 11, 2011)

kokodeshide said:


> This chapter made me quit this manga. Unless Ippo fights Miyata, I'm never gonna read Hajime no Ippo again. That was the worst chapter in all of manga.



I'm not sure how this manga will cope without an avid reader like you.


----------



## kokodeshide (Jun 11, 2011)

Armpits said:


> I'm not sure how this manga will cope without an avid reader like you.



I bet you feel intelligent don't you. Coming up with a little thing like that.

If you didn't see what was retarded about this chapter, then I pity you.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 11, 2011)

Armpits said:


> I'm not sure how this manga will cope without an avid reader like you.



Morikawa's shedding tears as we speak


----------



## Punpun (Jun 11, 2011)

kokodeshide said:


> I bet you feel intelligent don't you. Coming up with a little thing like that.
> 
> If you didn't see what was retarded about this chapter, then I pity you.



That's true.. Not Only did Ippo rape a dead corpse, he also raped Physic laws.


----------



## thekingisback (Jun 11, 2011)

Really curious on what Ippo's next step is going to be. I hope the story will evolve a bit faster.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 11, 2011)

orochipein said:


> Well if this chapter proves something is neverever piss Ippo off again or you will end up dead like Kojima
> 
> I'd like to see a rematch between the berseker Ippo and Woli to see if the outcome would be the same as their last encounter...


It wouldn't be the same. Woli would destroy him.


----------



## Cirno (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, Woli's talent ensures that he won't/cant lose a rematch against anybody. Oh, and Woli can rape laws of physics much harder than Ippo ever will.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wouldnt this thread be Part II?


----------



## Punpun (Jun 11, 2011)

Um Punching someone so hard he fly and spin the wrong way is at a superior level than hatever Woli did.


----------



## Cirno (Jun 11, 2011)

Woli is the fucking Spiderman of HnI-verse. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Ippo just killed someone.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 11, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Um Punching someone so hard he fly and spin the wrong way is at a superior level than hatever Woli did.


The only way Ippo could even _hit _Woli was by making the smallest movements possible. The huge punch that he used on Kojima would never connect.

I'm not saying it's impossible for Ippo to ever beat Woli again, because Ippo is still growing too, but any victory of his isn't going to come from a single punch.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 11, 2011)

I was speaking about their ability to bend physics. Or in Ippo case to rape them. :33


----------



## Shadowjct (Jun 11, 2011)

Something to think about:
Ippo used a southpaw instance and hit him with a left...

What if it was a right straight?


----------



## Punpun (Jun 11, 2011)

Kojima would have lost his head.


----------



## Noah (Jun 11, 2011)

kokodeshide said:


> I bet you feel intelligent don't you. Coming up with a little thing like that.
> 
> If you didn't see what was retarded about this chapter, then I pity you.



Enlighten us. All I saw was rape and a boner in my pants.


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Jun 11, 2011)

That was so fucking worth all the bullshit.  All of it.  Worth it.  Morikawa redeemed forever.

Also the art has been totally badass the last couple chapters, whatever he's doing I hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd be very, very surprised if that fucker still alive and even able to hold his future baby son without any help from mental nurse.

The fucking world could have blown up from the impact of Ippo's nuke punch!


----------



## Evil (Jun 11, 2011)

I have been waiting 939 chapters to see Ippo roll over some guy, this chapter was awesome. I thought for sure his punch was going to fail or something like that, since Ippo's never really owned the crap out of anyone.

Epic chapter is epic.

Edit: When Ippo's punch connected, this is what flashed in my head.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmUi0qXdFCA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blackhound89 (Jun 11, 2011)

hope there isnt some "god i cant continue doing boxing since i crippled that guy" arc


----------



## G-Man (Jun 11, 2011)

blackhound89 said:


> hope there isnt some "god i cant continue doing boxing since i crippled that guy" arc



Yeah, that's my one big concern about an otherwise epic chapter.  I mean, DAMN!  He didn't take Kojima's head off, but it might have been less painful for Kojima if he had!  

It makes me wonder though.  Ippo just took a picture-perfect counter to the face from a guy two weight classes higher... and he didn't even finish falling down before he got right back up and murdered the guy before he could recover from his counter!  If I was Miyata I'd be sh*tting bricks right now!  Counters were supposed to be Ippo's big weakness and he just tanked the biggest counter in featherweight boxing history (hell, it was arguably the biggest counter in the history of this manga), recovered in what was likely less than a second, and then proceeded to destroy his opponent in one hit and walk out of the ring like nothing happened!

As glad as I am to finally see Ippo curbstomp someone, Morikawa is getting ridiculous with the damage soak he's giving these boxers!  First that BS with Miyata shrugging off broken ribs (that were in danger of stabbing his lungs) to crush his enemy (who was supposed to be an expert at screwing up counter-punchers) and then trained after the match as if his ribs meant nothing, now Ippo tanks a two-ton punch to the face and recovers instantly and hits back arguably harder than his opponent despite throwing the punch from what should have been a horrible position!


----------



## DeliriumenD (Jun 11, 2011)

Going to have to throw my hat in with the "Ippo is a threat to Martinez now" crowd.

The build up implied that Kojima could take a hit. He lost fights due to being outboxed, not out hit. The people who stood there and punched it out with him, when he only had a left, lost. Yes, there is the lower weight class stuff to take into account, but Kojima was said to be a slugger who could take hits and dish back even harder.

Second, the counter - as viewed by Miyata - was perfect and had a full follow through. Ippo should have been dead, but plot shield or not, he pulled back and got a full extension blow back. 

Third, Kojima is braced for Ippo's punch. Now, on the negative side this means that someone like Martinez, Rodriguez, Miyata, or Itagaki could probably react (Kojima has shit footwork, they have great footwork). However, it also means that the destructive power is definitely a step above anything we've ever seen. Ippo just hit someone who was braced for impact, and put them ass over tea kettle with enough force that they did another full rotation when they bounced off the mat. That is retard power.

Now, obviously there is the fact that Martinez/Miyata/Itagaki could likely dodge (or counter again) Ippo's punch here. However, none of them hit as hard as Kojima does. Even with a jolt counter, I doubt Miyata hits as hard as Kojima does in his full power counter there. Ippo was hitting harder than Martinez when HE fought Date (the Date/Martinez fight points out Date can withstand martinez because he fought someone who hits harder...namely Ippo) and Ippo has massively powered up since then.

Honestly, I just don't see one of the speed demons being able to slow Ippo down, even with a counter, if he was going at it like he was against Kojima. they just don't have enough power, and anyone but Miyata would probably crap themselves in fear rather than throw the actual punch and risk making Ippo even more mad.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 12, 2011)

Epic Ippo


----------



## Thor (Jun 12, 2011)

Based Ippo 

Hope he knocks out Itagayki


----------



## Inugami (Jun 12, 2011)

Hope karma some day gets on Ippo and someone pwn him at punching power and resistance make him feel the canvas, I'm okay if that stud exists... Ippo defeats him but I want to see Ippo scared like Sendou did at some point.

All this matches he won with his retarded strength and unlimited hit points are starting to feel cheap IMO.


----------



## Thor (Jun 12, 2011)

Why do people want Ippo to lose? He's already lost once. I can't ever root against him.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 12, 2011)

Thor said:


> Why do people want Ippo to lose? He's already lost once. I can't ever root against him.



The only person I want him to lose is Martinez, he can win all the other matches for what I care, but is enough of bs victories..


----------



## Thor (Jun 12, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> The only person I want him to lose is Martinez, he can win all the other matches for what I care, but is enough of bs victories..



I agree, I would like to see him lose to Martinez and beat him in a rematch a couple years later.

But Ippo has no business losing to bums that can't challenge the world.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 12, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> The only person I want him to lose is Martinez, he can win all the other matches for what I care, but is enough of bs victories..



How was this one a bs victory ?


----------



## tfrankel (Jun 12, 2011)

blackhound89 said:


> hope there isnt some "god i cant continue doing boxing since i crippled that guy" arc



Second that. Just a waste of damn chapters if so! Kinda like that time he quit boxing because his mother got sick.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 12, 2011)

Thor said:


> I agree, I would like to see him lose to Martinez and beat him in a rematch a couple years later.
> 
> But Ippo has no business losing to bums that can't challenge the world.



I'm okay with those bums if only took him a couple of chapters to end them with not build, until now Kojima Arc was a very long filler, wonder what Mori is going to do with this, hope not a tragedy that make Ippo go depressed ,I don't enjoy much those kind of Arcs.




Punpun said:


> How was this one a bs victory ?



You are right perhaps I jumped the gun with that comment because Ippo power punch effect was exaggerated, no matter what Kojima was going to lose after his only plan failed.

It was more of a bs match, sucks that the build length and detail of the plot behind it was worth of  a really worthy opponent.


----------



## Fuzzly (Jun 12, 2011)

I started watching the anime, and I got into it because it looked like one of the few mangas I've seen that took boxing/fighting seriously/realistically. Then I took a break after just a dozen or so episodes and read some of the latest chapters.

How seriously does the series take boxing overall? Because that monkey-dude jumping off the ropes and the main character spinning someone like a top makes me kinda nervous about the 90% of series I'm not familiar with yet.


----------



## tfrankel (Jun 12, 2011)

Evil said:


> I thought for sure his punch was going to fail or something like that, since Ippo's never really owned the crap out of anyone.



Have we been reading the same manga? Ippo owns folks all the time.
Discovery of the Dempsey Roll : Ch.1 DDL
Takamura's opening bout : Ch.1 DDL
My pesonal fav, the karasawa match (rolls once, rolls twice) h.1 DDL

He's also had a couple of easy matches even though he got hit (like the hayami match, or the one where he beat his kouhai). Give the author some credit, they can't all be push over matches.


----------



## tfrankel (Jun 12, 2011)

Fuzzly said:


> How seriously does the series take boxing overall? Because that monkey-dude jumping off the ropes and the main character spinning someone like a top makes me kinda nervous about the 90% of series I'm not familiar with yet.



That is by far the most far fetched thing you will see in this manga. For the most part, it's very serious and all moves are earned (meaning worked hard for...except for itagaki who is a tensai). They are also based on real techniques, nothing imaginary. The worse you'll usually see is someone "disappearing" in the ring, but that's usually because they left the boxers line of sight. The second worse you'll see is that you can have an entire conversation while a punch is being thrown. Not very real time, but overall very good. That Woli crap ticked off a lot of folks. Being an Ippo faithful, I hated that series with a passion. Finish reading the manga though, it's pretty good all through.

Whenever you're in doubt of the realism, just look at these two prince of tennis clips to be humbled :
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aj-nfYMcJpk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLYjEOD6AsA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 12, 2011)

For anyone that thinks the final punch was over the top, here's Ippo's pro test debut:


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 12, 2011)

Fuzzly said:


> I started watching the anime, and I got into it because it looked like one of the few mangas I've seen that took boxing/fighting seriously/realistically. Then I took a break after just a dozen or so episodes and read some of the latest chapters.
> 
> How seriously does the series take boxing overall? Because that monkey-dude jumping off the ropes and the main character spinning someone like a top makes me kinda nervous about the 90% of series I'm not familiar with yet.



The original Anime series is lovely. I'd recommend finishing that before anything else -- there are obviously some exaggerated elements, but it's also surprisingly grounded. (I say that as a massive boxing fan.)

The current state of the Manga, on the other hand...that's another story.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 12, 2011)

Shroomsday said:


> For anyone that thinks the final punch was over the top, here's Ippo's pro test debut:



At least on this one his opponent is spinning backward like he is supposed to. Kojima spinned Frontward. 

I disagree Dream, I read again since the Woli fight and I don't find it to be bad. Heck it's pretty good. Still funny, a good build up, a beautiful Itagaki's fight and wonderful finish. Compared to the Ippo's of the beginning it's pretty much the same. It's not as good as the Taka's first fight but again this was the peak, fight wise, of this manga. Now we have to wait for the conclusion of this mini arc.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 12, 2011)

The scans were past the Woli fight when I was catching up so I read through it in one go pretty much. I didn't think it was good at all honestly.


----------



## orochipein (Jun 12, 2011)

Fuzzly said:


> I started watching the anime, and I got into it because it looked like one of the few mangas I've seen that took boxing/fighting seriously/realistically. Then I took a break after just a dozen or so episodes and read some of the latest chapters.
> 
> How seriously does the series take boxing overall? Because that monkey-dude jumping off the ropes and the main character spinning someone like a top makes me kinda nervous about the 90% of series I'm not familiar with yet.



Lol did you see that : even this defense
Martinez's power looks retard too

This manga isn't very realistic but the hard work is a bit realistic, that's why i love this manga cuz you can't win without putting alot of effort. Kojima did what? running all long whereas Ippo has trained his neck, his stamina and his power like crazzy. 
How the hell could Kojima win this fight if he only focused on losing height??


----------



## Punpun (Jun 12, 2011)

Read the build up. His plan was perfect. Counter punch Ippo by sticking to the plan. The only reason it failed is because Ippo demolished a plateau he had and became an even biggest monster. (body-wise)


----------



## orochipein (Jun 12, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Read the build up. His plan was perfect. Counter punch Ippo by sticking to the plan. The only reason it failed is because Ippo demolished a plateau he had and became an even biggest monster. (body-wise)




And yet he doesn't know plan B? He should have focuse on the stamina and his neck like Ippo did. But lol : 

even this defense
even this defense

 poor guy


----------



## Luckyday (Jun 12, 2011)

^ and he talk about his coach.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 12, 2011)

orochipein said:


> And yet he doesn't know plan B? He should have focuse on the stamina and his neck like Ippo did. But lol :
> 
> Hogyoku healing his wounds
> Hogyoku healing his wounds
> ...



What plan B ? This was the only way he could have beat Ippo, he himself said so. Stamina won't have helped him.. Dragging on th ematch on the latter round would have simply meant a bigger punishment. Stamina won't have helped him to tank Ippo's punch either.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 12, 2011)

Punpun said:


> What plan B ? This was the only way he could have beat Ippo, he himself said so. Stamina won't have helped him.. Dragging on th ematch on the latter round would have simply meant a bigger punishment. Stamina won't have helped him to tank Ippo's punch either.



Unless you call ''grit your teeth and took it'' a plan, yes it looks like there was never a plan B.

It sucks because it would be epic if he actually got an emergency plan with his right hand that could be only used one time.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 12, 2011)

Volume #96 cover:


----------



## Zaru (Jun 12, 2011)

Given what just happened, how will Morikawa justify Ippo taking significant damage from a punch of his own weight class ever again? 

... is what I'd think at first, but the world is huge and there are plenty of people in the world who should be strong enough to damage Ippo in his own weight class, even though he's ranked 8th for some reason.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 12, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Given what just happened, how will Morikawa justify Ippo taking significant damage from a punch of his own weight class ever again?
> 
> ... is what I'd think at first, but the world is huge and there are plenty of people in the world who should be strong enough to damage Ippo in his own weight class, even though he's ranked 8th for some reason.



Despite how much Hype Kojime's punch was seemingly given, it still can't compare to Ippo's. As of now, I think there are at least 3 or 4 people in Ippo's weight class implied to be Ippo's equal in overall punching strength when factoring in rotation/etc. 

Beyond the above, I doubt Ippo will ever get to a point where speed isn't an issue for him against "world level fighters". The point being, we've already seen multiple punches you can't even react against can be as good or better than raw power. If that wasn't the case, Ippo would wanna suck Miyata's man meat. 

----
Ps: I don't remember exactly, but I think some kind of junk was mentioned Ippo's style only uses like 50% or 30% of his natural power. I.E. dem wind up shit ain't gonna be present too much...

dunno. 
Morikawa is getting carried away with his "one character has such and such a thing to carry in der boxing style".


----------



## Gunners (Jun 12, 2011)

orochipein said:


> Lol did you see that :  Yammy survived an Anti-Arrancar proximity mine designed by Mayuri himself.
> Martinez's power looks retard too
> 
> This manga isn't very realistic but the hard work is a bit realistic, that's why i love this manga cuz you can't win without putting alot of effort. Kojima did what? running all long whereas Ippo has trained his neck, his stamina and his power like crazzy.
> How the hell could Kojima win this fight if he only focused on losing height??



Do you know how difficult losing weight would be. He'd have to train on top of starving and dehydrating himself. I'd put my money on it being more difficult that Ippo's training to strengthen his neck muscles. 

Well I wouldn't put my money on it being more difficult, it is better to say that they are a different beast.



			
				Zaru said:
			
		

> Given what just happened, how will Morikawa justify Ippo taking significant damage from a punch of his own weight class ever again?
> 
> ... is what I'd think at first, but the world is huge and there are plenty of people in the world who should be strong enough to damage Ippo in his own weight class, even though he's ranked 8th for some reason.


Taking a punch from a hard hitter does not make you immune to the punches of lighter hitters. The training he goes through for his next fight could be different, where he gets hit could also be different. The punches could also accumulate. 

Also that one punch almost put him to sleep, if the fight progressed passed his retaliation he would have been on shaky legs.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 12, 2011)

We know how he reacts to light punch. He was punished for eigh round by such punches by Gendo.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 12, 2011)

Just wondering, why has every single match for the main characters been on their own home ground, even when the match is international?


----------



## Punpun (Jun 12, 2011)

Because if thehy fought in Asia the paycheck would have been even more scarce.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 12, 2011)

Well Miyata actually fought outside of Japan.

And got robbed on a match xD.


----------



## TheWon (Jun 12, 2011)

Man I knew this was going to happen, but still I don't mind. Sometimes a one shit kill can be a good thing.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jun 13, 2011)

Old thread finally got two big huh??  

Man that whole fight was the most predictable and contrived fight in the manga's history. I think it's about time the manga starts to wrap itself up, seems like the author is running low on ideas on how to expand it any longer.  Ippo needs to be fighing for the world title or at least be one or 2 steps behind it, he needs to get rid of the belt once and for all and move on.

I hope takimora's fight delivers the goods.  Also note, that was the longest one round KO in history



•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Just wondering, why has every single match for the main characters been on their own home ground, even when the match is international?



Well most Boxers don't fight on foreign land, it's better to have home advantage because of how bias the ref's are and how crooked the judges are in the sport


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 13, 2011)

Crazy hit.  Sent the dude flipping forward LOL defying physics again.


----------



## Eloking (Jun 13, 2011)

I like the outcome, but I would have preferred if the counter didn't happen...and without a LOT of filler chapter.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 13, 2011)

Now to get our own sub-forum.

Anyways, I actually like this fight, and by fight I mean the actual action, not the exposition of how we got to the actual action.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 13, 2011)

Eloking said:


> I like the outcome, but I would have preferred if the counter didn't happen...and without a LOT of filler chapter.



This match should of be 2 chapters and the build like 5, unless we see something important after Kojima execution, this Arc failed for me.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jun 13, 2011)

Whoa I just read 939, amazing but I'd like to see a bit more of that other dude.
Still awesome chapter.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm just surprised that entire fiasco happened. Ippo knocked the hell out of him. His punching strength is truly unreal. I wonder if Martinez will be notified about that. Ippo definitely needs to relinquish the belt and move onto bigger fish.


----------



## Eloking (Jun 13, 2011)

I also wonder how Ippo will react in the next chapters. Looking again at the end of 939, I kinda fear we'll have crap about Ippo sealing away his power because he fear to kill someone or some shit like that.


----------



## Thor (Jun 13, 2011)

I predict 10 chapters of Ippo depression followed by a manly Takamura speech raising his spirits.


----------



## Raptor (Jun 14, 2011)

Thor said:


> I predict 10 chapters of Ippo depression followed by a manly Takamura speech raising his spirits.



Even if that happens I'd be happy.  Last chap was the best one in years.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 14, 2011)

Before that Takamura has to fight his match..


----------



## Thor (Jun 14, 2011)

Will Taka lose?


----------



## Punpun (Jun 14, 2011)

Thor said:


> Will Taka lose?



He will. 

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Thor (Jun 14, 2011)

You never know. Mori is the master of trolling suspense.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 14, 2011)

Takamura won't ever lose. But he'll probably come out trying to be more impressive than Ippo and get beaten on a little, like when he tried to use the Lookaway.


----------



## Thor (Jun 14, 2011)

I can see Taka taking a counter on purpose but actually getting dropped 

Then he punches the guy out the ring


----------



## Eloking (Jun 14, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Before that Takamura has to fight his match..



Oh right! 
I completly forgot about that with all this crap 

At least Taka's fight usually doesn't take long. I just hope it's gonna be awesome


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 14, 2011)

The only thing that will bing Takamura down for good is bitches, riches and cocaine binges. 

This is a good idea for the next arc.


----------



## Fran (Jun 14, 2011)

Takamura needs a new comedy finishing move, Beetle Uppercut Look Away v1.1 here we go!


----------



## Inugami (Jun 14, 2011)

More likely gonna be Taka trying to charge his punch for a whole chapter like Ippo, but he gonna get desperate and throw the punch in the same page.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 14, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> The only thing that will bing Takamura down for good is bitches, riches and cocaine binges.
> 
> This is a good idea for the next arc.



It would never happen to him, when it comes down to business the guy is serious about boxing. Out of the characters Itagaki is the one I see living the fast live.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 14, 2011)

Nah, evil Itagaki wants to take over the (boxing) world.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 14, 2011)

I can see Takamura getting ensnared by a vixen gold digger. 
Him actually being in a stable relationship would be enough to put him out of focus.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 14, 2011)

wait... this thread had to be cut?... lol...

anyway... I forgot to post when the chapter got out damn it...


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 16, 2011)

OMg that punch was so damn sexy


----------



## Jesus Date (Jun 16, 2011)

Really enjoying the pace of the manga at the moment.
Its kinda relaxing to read compared to bleach or naruto imo.


----------



## Cirno (Jun 16, 2011)

One thing is sure; Kojima is relaxed at the moment.


----------



## tfrankel (Jun 16, 2011)

Jesus Date said:


> Really enjoying the pace of the manga at the moment.
> Its kinda relaxing to read compared to bleach or naruto imo.



Obviously you did not experience the past 10 chapters like we did. It was down right torture. "Where is the bell"...WTF


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 17, 2011)

Lkonog said:


> One thing is sure; Kojima is relaxed at the moment.



Too far, lol.

Poor Kazuto, growing up a bastard child, wondering why his mother is scared of steps and feet. 

RIP Kojima.

I wonder if he'll be like that guy Sendo fought in his first title defense, afraid of closed fists and whatnot?


JihaD


----------



## Inugami (Jun 17, 2011)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Too far, lol.
> 
> Poor Kazuto, growing up a bastard child, wondering why his mother is scared of steps and feet.
> 
> ...



Dunno but it was kinda different, Sendou was hitting him a lot when it wasn't needed, with Ippo was falcon punch from nowhere.

Kojima barely know what happened, but perhaps he may be like that boxer that was friends with Joe (Ashita no Joe) he ended like a retard.


----------



## Face (Jun 17, 2011)

That was a really fast K.O. I wonder if his opponent is dead? Ippo may have realized that which is why he is upset.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 17, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Dunno but it was kinda different, Sendou was hitting him a lot when it wasn't needed, with Ippo was falcon punch from nowhere.
> 
> Kojima barely know what happened, but perhaps he may be like that boxer that was friends with Joe (Ashita no Joe) he ended like a retard.



I dunno, b. 

That was a punch Kojima FULLY saw coming and (tried to) prepared himself for. He not only expected to TANK it, but repeat his strategy with the knowledge that it was full proof. 

Then he did a Starfox Barrel Roll into a Sonic Spin thru Green Zone 1. 

That shit was epic, b.


JihaD


----------



## Jesus Date (Jun 17, 2011)

tfrankel said:


> Obviously you did not experience the past 10 chapters like we did. It was down right torture. "Where is the bell"...WTF



Yep but thats because I actually read HnI like once a month because of my work so I'm reading several chapters.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 18, 2011)

_Unlike last week Ippo will come later since the staff that usually works on it is busy. Should still be uploaded this weekend._


----------



## Inugami (Jun 18, 2011)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> I dunno, b.
> 
> That was a punch Kojima FULLY saw coming and (tried to) prepared himself for. He not only expected to TANK it, but repeat his strategy with the knowledge that it was full proof.
> 
> ...







Punpun said:


> _Unlike last week Ippo will come later since the staff that usually works on it is busy. Should still be uploaded this weekend._



So we gonna got it today or tomorrow


----------



## Punpun (Jun 18, 2011)

That's what they say.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 19, 2011)

940's out!

even Urahara was wary of him 

Those last few pages were amazing. XD


----------



## Face (Jun 19, 2011)

lol, Takamura's gone from Bear to Panda now? :rofl


----------



## Punpun (Jun 19, 2011)

Lame.. Kojima has no sequel from this match.. So fucking lame.


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice chapter but I wish Ippo would not be such a wuss... he won and in a cool way..why does he need to be all sad and negative... anyway lets see what Takamura gives us next... that panda thing was hilarious


----------



## cizzle (Jun 19, 2011)

the panda part is the sort of humor we all needed after the last 5 chapters haha. love taka!

as for kojima, i'll bet he comes to see ippo. In the locker room or in the hallway


----------



## Fran (Jun 19, 2011)

Evangelion: Shinji Ikari Raising Project


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL  THIS CAN'T END WELL AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Excellent chapter, this was so funny.


the panda


----------



## Redneck (Jun 19, 2011)

THIS made my day:



Also Takamura climbing on the stairs with the panda outfit..... Morikawa, I forgive you 

Except Ippo being pussy, very cheerful and positive chapter. I can't stop loving this manga


----------



## tfrankel (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow what a chapter. Finally treats to make up for the buildup of "the punch". Great chapter, taka is such a comedian. Kinda hoping kojima died...but ah well. I can live with these results.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 19, 2011)

Proof that Takamura is the spirit and lulz of manga. Funniest fucking character in the world. 

The crowd shouldn't throw stuff at Bears like that though. Bastards.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 19, 2011)

Kojima is like nothing happened ? meh Miyata can stand up from that punch with his semi plot shield, no wonder why he was grinning.

It was a good chapter and the best of this Arc of course it didn't involve Ippo fighting and I really hope to don't see him in a match in a long time.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 19, 2011)

Kojima lives! That means no Hajime no Emo for a few months like some were predicting! 
Takamura is fricken awesome. 

Wonder if Kojima could have met Ippo's second strike if he had his right.


----------



## Fran (Jun 19, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> It was a good chapter and the best of this Arc of course it didn't involve Ippo fighting and I really* hope to don't see him in a match in a long time*.



Yeah, this. It's time for Aokimura, Takamura, Sendo, Volg, Mashiba  . . . a good catch up neeeded!





> Hajime no Emo


----------



## Thor (Jun 19, 2011)

Ippo is such a bitch.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 19, 2011)

Suddenly I remember why I love HnI


----------



## tfrankel (Jun 19, 2011)

I think I finally get what Miyata was referring to when he said "Maybe a reminder of my former self" and they showed Itagaki. Remember, Miyata left the gym since boxers of the same gym can't fight each other (after Ippo whooped him of course). I think this is foreshadowing that Itagaki might leave the gym.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2011)

dance card is full.......bitch


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 19, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Suddenly I remember why I love HnI



best panel of the chapters. shit was hilarious.

I was expecting emo Ippo for a while but seems everyone moved the fuck on super quick...."snap out of it, u just hit a man who talked too much shit"

Then Coaches smile just made it all ok. lol.



Agmaster said:


> dance card is full.......bitch



gyaaa...i forgot about this. Itagaki been eyeballin Ippo for a whiles now.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 19, 2011)

EvilGaki >>>>>>>>

His put-down of Miyata- "You had you chance and gave it up" was classic. 

I also understand why Ippo was mad- He loves the SPORT of boxing, and he felt just punching someone who made him upset wasn't that (coach said as much- I didn't teach you to just go punch people), but even the coach understood that THAT is an essential part of boxing, and being a CHAMPION. 

Hopefully this is the final part of Ippo's growth-- fighting as a champion. 

SN: I wish the author would spend some more time focusing on the other fighters outside of Kamagawa's gym-- letting us see what Sendo, Mashiba, Vorg, and others are doing would be a great way to "decompress" after an Ippo power-up story like this. 


JihaD


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah, I wanna see Woli taking on the world.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2011)

tfrankel said:


> I think I finally get what Miyata was referring to when he said "Maybe a reminder of my former self" and they showed Itagaki. Remember, Miyata left the gym since boxers of the same gym can't fight each other (after Ippo whooped him of course). I think this is foreshadowing that Itagaki might leave the gym.



Considering Itagaki's goal, that's pretty much a given.

Miyata and Itagaki might be two sides of the same coin and their contrasting development will be interesting to see - assuming this manga lasts another 20 years


----------



## JH24 (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice chapter. I was surprised to see Kojima getting up, he's stronger than I thought. And I liked how he accepted his loss and just walked away with pride while all the people were yelling at him. 


I understand Ippo's feelings and it was nice to have a bit of reflection on the match, as well as him giving credit to his coach. Ippo would have lost without him.

I hope Ippo and Kojima will meet each other again before all this is over. 



The last pages. Wow...


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 19, 2011)

GREAT chapter, you gotta love takamura for his panda outfit and then going to fight the spectators, hahahaha


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 19, 2011)

tfrankel said:


> I think I finally get what Miyata was referring to when he said "Maybe a reminder of my former self" and they showed Itagaki. Remember, Miyata left the gym since boxers of the same gym can't fight each other (after Ippo whooped him of course). I think this is foreshadowing that Itagaki might leave the gym.



i called this before it was obvious  (back around the Gedo fight i think)

also evil itagaki is awesome


----------



## orochipein (Jun 19, 2011)

> SN: I wish the author would spend some more time focusing on the other fighters outside of Kamagawa's gym-- letting us see what Sendo, Mashiba, Vorg, and others are doing would be a great way to "decompress" after an Ippo power-up story like this.



Agreed, i'd like to see Vorg improvement and what Woli are doing

Lol this chapter feels like the usual HNI, i understand Ippo too, he was mad and can't control himself thereby it wasn't boxing.
Lmfao Takamura never ceases to amaze me


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2011)

Woli better change weight classes because Ippo ain't taking on him again


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 19, 2011)

also i like how date was complimenting kamogawa for changing ippos tactics every fight when he didnt do it this one


----------



## Blinky (Jun 19, 2011)

He was responsible for Ippo's training regime.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 19, 2011)

I hope Kojima will pull a Sawamura and collapse later. Shit can't end like this. If not even "glass jaw" Miyata would be able to get up from such a punch.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 19, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> He was responsible for Ippo's training regime.


yes but it seems like he implied that hes responsible for Ippo going for the one hit knockout


----------



## Punpun (Jun 19, 2011)

In a way he is. It's because of the special relationship between Ippo and the Coac that Ippo acted this way.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 19, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> yes but it seems like he implied that hes responsible for Ippo going for the one hit knockout



Yeah it was badly placed/stated. That being said Kamogawa plays a  big part in Ippo's success so far. 

If only he'd stop fighting bums...


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Woli better change weight classes because Ippo ain't taking on him again



He probably will, he was only 17 when he fought Ippo.


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Jun 19, 2011)

Lol! LOVED the coaches face when he walked in before he realised he had to lecture Ippo on that BS fight. His face was so priceless and then Takamura continued the Comedy by well... being Takamura!


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jun 20, 2011)

haven't laughed that hard in a while, why was the best chapter of this arc AFTER the fight ended?  The coaches face was too much ahahahaha


----------



## Face (Jun 20, 2011)

I honestly don't understand why Ippo and Woli can't fight each other again. IMO right now Ippo should focus on his footwork. Speed is his only issue when facing someone like Woli.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2011)

Because like both coaches realized, Woli just didn't have enough experience yet.
In terms of speed and agility, he simply outclassed Ippo until that "enough taps cause damage" shit happened.


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 20, 2011)

2nd woli fight? maybe woli already learned how to levitate and let his body become intangible


----------



## ilhyan01 (Jun 20, 2011)

i want itagaki vs miyata... and of course as much as i didn't like miyata i still want him to kick itagaki's ass


----------



## Punpun (Jun 20, 2011)

insi_tv said:


> 2nd woli fight? maybe woli already learned how to levitate and let his body become intangible



Next fight we see him he will get trashed. Hard. Have to stop boxing after that. And his opponents will be the next Ippo's opponent. Ya know to show The World is on another level.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 20, 2011)

I doubt Mori would ever pull a Kishimoto and ignroe his main character for a few hundred chapters. Too be honest though, I wouldn't mind an entire arc of watching woli and Vorg's progress while Ippo fades into the background wasting time fighting more japanese rankers.  

Anyway, here is hoping Itagaki losses his shit as soon as he beats saeki. I beat he just gets this evil look in his eye and accidently says "Senpai, I am gonna take you belt". That will probably be the end of the chapter with Takamura opening the following chapter with a close-line of the arrogant little kouhai.


----------



## gd131 (Jun 22, 2011)

i wish they would show gedo vs rbj from the past. or vorg vs woli


----------



## Heretic (Jun 23, 2011)

Who does everyone want to see the fight the most right now out of this list?

Mashiba
Sendo
Vorg
Woli
Randy Boy Junior

I wanna see Vorg - he's my favorite character and the only one in Ippo's age group who's really close to the world title. (before the accident, I expected him and that left jab bullet guy to fight in the future, seeing as Vorg did help Ippo prep against him. Now, I wanna see Woli move up a class and rematch Vorg as Vorg's first challenge as world champ)

Also, what ever happened to Hayami Ryuichi the first seed of the rookie tournament in Ippo's year?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2011)

You mean Sawamura.

To be honest, I find myself doubtful of any fight surpassing Mashiba vs Sawamura.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 23, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You mean Sawamura.
> 
> To be honest, I find myself doubtful of any fight surpassing Mashiba vs Sawamura.



Takamura vs Hawk. :33


----------



## tfrankel (Jun 23, 2011)

furinkazan88 said:


> Also, what ever happened to Hayami Ryuichi the first seed of the rookie tournament in Ippo's year?



I think it was mentioned once that he had a glass jaw, so he kept losing. His second loss was for Sanadas belt when he went down a weight class. You can check that fight here : bullet-time Tsukishima with ease

If I had to pick a fighter from that crap list you put together, I would choose Sendo. His matches are always good and his personality is hilarious.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 23, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You mean Sawamura.
> 
> To be honest, I find myself doubtful of any fight surpassing Mashiba vs Sawamura.



Easily the best fight in the whole series and probably will be til the end for shizzle


----------



## Fran (Jun 23, 2011)

That fight was fucking epic.

"I'm going to send you to the hospital."
"Hospital? That shit's too weak. I'm going to send you to the fucking graveyard."


----------



## Punpun (Jun 23, 2011)

Takamura's "Why do I have to go through that.. Why.. You.. This is your fault.. I.. I'll kill you" was better.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 23, 2011)

tfrankel said:


> I think it was mentioned once that he had a glass jaw, so he kept losing. His second loss was for Sanadas belt when he went down a weight class. You can check that fight here : this stance


he had a glass jaw after ippo wailed him

its upsetting cause i loved his motivation in the manga(anime kinda ignored it but it was still and awesome fight)


----------



## Fran (Jun 23, 2011)

tfrankel said:


> I think it was mentioned once that he had a glass jaw, so he kept losing. His second loss was for Sanadas belt when he went down a weight class. You can check that fight here : this stance



Yeah, Kobashi's fight with ippo was good, though apparantly not very popular. I was happy when I heard he became Jr. Feather champ and beat Hayami.

Hayami's fight was great too. The ending was great esp. in the anime when DAT SONG played. Sanada's without saying.

Also


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 23, 2011)

Takamura's theme music...oh god, the Bear fight. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZotFY-MUTXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thor (Jun 23, 2011)

I want to see Sendo fight. Sendo is my favorite character after Godamura Mammary


----------



## Inugami (Jun 23, 2011)

Isn't Sendou aiming for Martinez? he really need an update at this point.

That aside I would prefer to see RBJ.


----------



## Thor (Jun 23, 2011)

Randy Boy vs Sendo. Make it happen Suspense King.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 24, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Isn't Sendou aiming for Martinez? he really need an update at this point.
> 
> That aside I would prefer to see RBJ.



Either Vorg or Sendo. I don't get the point or excitement behind the stannery of RBJ. 

Hopefully Ippo and the coach go back to the lab after the traditional "Ippo speaks to his defeated challenger and learns a valuable boxing lesson," which in this case would be-

"If I could figure out your pattern on this level, imagine what a top 10 World Ranker will do to you?"

I also see one or two things happening with Itagaki-->

A swerve from Mori which has Ippo drop the belt with an eye on Ippo training up to shore up this revealed weakness (best case scenario is a trip to the USA and Mexico to spar against other boxers). That of course leaves Itagaki to gain the belt and FINALLY moves us to the (currently fighterless) Miyata v Ippo.

or

Itagaki beats Saeki and goes after Ippo to prove if he can beat him or not. 

Ippo dropping the belt would relieve himself of having to deal with Japanese fighters (who quite simply aren't on his level anymore) at random intervals (but hell, at least the author didn't forget about this plot point) and hopefully looking for different fighters would add a new dynamic to this manga.

Oh, and Battle of Hawk >>> Ippo v Sendo II>>>>> Mashiba v Sawamura

JihaD


----------



## cizzle (Jun 25, 2011)

i'm really awaiting the new chap! Hope the team gets it translated today


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 25, 2011)

Man, what HAPPENED to this Anime???? NC just STOPPED and they have so many more fights to animate, smh. I'd sell somebodies child for a chance to see the Look-away animated. 


JihaD


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 25, 2011)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Man, what HAPPENED to this Anime???? NC just STOPPED and they have so many more fights to animate, smh. I'd sell somebodies child for a chance to see the Look-away animated.
> 
> 
> JihaD



yeah but yiou wouldnt sell your own child LOLZ


----------



## adventxero (Jun 26, 2011)

i would...I would


----------



## Angelus (Jun 26, 2011)

Next Chapter: Panda Takamura vs. THE CROWD


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, any news on the next anime? I heard they were working on a new season but that was months ago


----------



## Fran (Jun 26, 2011)

Look Away + David Eagle fight animated.
And the pre-fight buildup of the Shimabukuro fight  the return of the penis jokes.

even an OVA would be good


----------



## Inugami (Jun 26, 2011)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Either Vorg or Sendo. I don't get the point or excitement behind the stannery of RBJ.



Mori could never draw him again and I would be okay because isn't necessary to have him in the plot anymore he already did the fate thing, at least he pwned Itagaki before that xD,,,I just like RBJ bro and  like I said Sendou should be the one that need the update pronto![/QUOTE]



Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Hopefully Ippo and the coach go back to the lab after the traditional "Ippo speaks to his defeated challenger and learns a valuable boxing lesson," which in this case would be-
> 
> "If I could figure out your pattern on this level, imagine what a top 10 World Ranker will do to you?"



After all this  *huge* build.... don't do that would be an awful waste.





Jihad Uzamaki said:


> I also see one or two things happening with Itagaki-->
> 
> A swerve from Mori which has Ippo drop the belt with an eye on Ippo training up to shore up this revealed weakness (best case scenario is a trip to the USA and Mexico to spar against other boxers). That of course leaves Itagaki to gain the belt and FINALLY moves us to the (currently fighterless) Miyata v Ippo.



Ippo on USA or Mexico? just imagine the epic slice of life trip chapters we would get!  ,. also USaA would be a chance for Vorg update and Mexico a damn Martinez one... sounds too good to be true so I don't think it gonna happen 




Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Itagaki beats Saeki and goes after Ippo to prove if he can beat him or not.
> 
> Ippo dropping the belt would relieve himself of having to deal with Japanese fighters (who quite simply aren't on his level anymore) at random intervals (but hell, at least the author didn't forget about this plot point) and hopefully looking for different fighters would add a new dynamic to this manga.
> 
> ...



Most likely gonna be that, Itagaki is already build character wise to want some of Ippo, wonder what gonna ignite this decision because his kouhai-sempai morals are very high.



cizzle said:


> i'm really awaiting the new chap! Hope the team gets it translated today



There's a raw already?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jun 27, 2011)

Fran said:


> Look Away + David Eagle fight animated.
> And the pre-fight buildup of the Shimabukuro fight  the return of the penis jokes.
> 
> even an OVA would be good



I wish someone would take that Marvel partnership away from Madhouse they would work on good shit rather than shit shit.
At least they (finally) got the Black Lagoon and Hellsing OVA coming out soon. Hopefully they don't choose another superhero to make a crappy adaptation next season and have teams start to work on Ippo 

Wasn't there news about a move as well?

(Trigun Movie was announced in 05 but came out in 2010 )


----------



## BVB (Jun 27, 2011)

Is this on break this week?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 28, 2011)

New chap:

RRR- Chapter 12


----------



## Inugami (Jun 28, 2011)

Kagutsuchi said:


> New chap:
> 
> RRR- Chapter 12



I'm happy Mori didn't nerf the counters


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good one. lol at the autograph by the Godfather


----------



## Green Poncho (Jun 28, 2011)

"Whose name is this...?"

Oh...


----------



## DocTerror (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like Ippo would have lost had it not been for that one punch KO.


----------



## Fran (Jun 28, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA AOKI'S AUTOGRAPH


----------



## Zaru (Jun 28, 2011)

This chapter 

Kojima walks casually, Ippo lying on the floor having trouble breathing. Meanwhile, Aoki compares Ippo to Papaya.


----------



## Face (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like Ippo has some sort of brain damage from the fight. He can't even remember his opponents name.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 28, 2011)

Face said:


> Looks like Ippo has some sort of brain damage from the fight. He can't even remember his opponents name.


Kazuto is his opponents's son, he never knew that name.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 28, 2011)

Now that Ippo is in the ground wonder if Itagaki gonna see him.

This could motivate him to challenge the Ippo, he may not have Kojima's punching power but sure he could avoid that last punch with his matrix antics.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jun 28, 2011)

Aoki's Rape Face 

About the chapter in general..."It was that kind of chapter"


----------



## Blinky (Jun 28, 2011)

Feels like forever since i've seen the Aoki-gumi.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 28, 2011)

I know Takamura has a fight now, but it is downright criminally negligent to leave a boxer alone after they've taken a hit like that. Ippo could be in real danger and they just abandoned him.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 28, 2011)

Yea I was thinking the same thing why didn't one of the coaches stay back with Ippo after getting nailed like that.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 28, 2011)

Well Ippo tanking made that punch look like just another counter that Miyata casually throws, I know that's one of the strongest feats of Ippo but like Dr. Sanada said it could be really dangerous for him, just imagine if the took another before this one got full effect on him.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 28, 2011)

Face said:


> Looks like Ippo has some sort of brain damage from the fight. He can't even remember his opponents name.



Kazuto was the name of the child, not his opponent. 


JihaD


----------



## Fran (Jun 28, 2011)

Forever Alone Hitori Kazuto-kun


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope Ippo does not end up with some brain damage or sever injuries.. and I was expecting to see the Takamura fight, won't they show it. Well it will probably end up with a fast K.O by Takamura aynway


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 28, 2011)

Aoki's autograph 


Fran said:


> Forever Alone Hitori Kazuto-kun



Dammit, i was going to say that


----------



## Punpun (Jun 28, 2011)

Disappointment.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrath said:


> I know Takamura has a fight now, but it is downright criminally negligent to leave a boxer alone after they've taken a hit like that. Ippo could be in real danger and they just abandoned him.


Priorities, son!

Look at how much attention Aokimura get?  THese are some of the worst trainers ever...sometimes.


----------



## Face (Jun 29, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Kazuto is his opponents's son, he never knew that name.





Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Kazuto was the name of the child, not his opponent.
> 
> 
> JihaD



Oh....my bad. Should think before I start talking.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 29, 2011)

After bait and switching our asses for an entire Ippo fight, Mori's doing the same for a light Takamura fight


----------



## Alpha (Jun 29, 2011)

Dunno was that punch and the punch he took suppose to show us he is closer to the world stage? Meh Ippo is loosing it's magic lately IMO.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 2, 2011)

Dammit no chapter this week


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 2, 2011)

whaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Inugami (Jul 2, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Dammit no chapter this week



​


----------



## Fran (Jul 10, 2011)

"Tempting me to attack by using a 90th level Kido as a decoy...Then burning me from the inside out with a technique you developed yourself...  If it was anyone other than myself.. No, anyone other than myself after subjugating the Hogyoku, then this battle would have most likely been over."
ippo is out.


edit: HAHAHAHAHAHA TAKAMURA
"You silly rabbit!"


----------



## AllThisPower (Jul 10, 2011)

I swear this was a parody for the david hayes fight.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 10, 2011)

This.. kind off sucked.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 10, 2011)

Takamura fight handled jokingly in one chapter. Ugh.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 10, 2011)

No seriously apparently Kojima has no aftermath after having been punched that way, his neck twisted that much.. Morikawa lost the opportunity of an interesting storyline.

Handling Takamura as a joke, 'cause he is nothing more than a joke here, not like the others time, that only won because the other fighter got cocky at the 12 round is... facepalm worthy.


----------



## Fran (Jul 10, 2011)

this does mean we're now one step closer to the aoki-marron fight


----------



## Zaru (Jul 10, 2011)

It just doesn't feel like an achievement for Takamura unless he's being set up for character development. (Rrright )


----------



## AllThisPower (Jul 10, 2011)

what do you expect takamura isn't going to get a serious fight everytime he's just to strong.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh yeah the strongest boxer on earth had to wait 12 round to win. That is, when the other got cocky and tried to ko takamura. Oh yeah, such comedy brilliance. Damn Morikawa u so funny.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 10, 2011)

Haven't people realised that Takamura will never have a serious fight unless it's for another belt. As much as I want this manga to be all about Takamura, I was kind of expecting this to happen...he did the same thing in his last fight too.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 10, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Haven't people realised that Takamura will never have a serious fight unless it's for another belt.



I beliee everyone knew this was going to a non-serious fight. But well, that's totally not the impression you have when you read this chapter. It's not funny in the least.. Heck it even degrade Takamura character.. there is no reason the genius he is should have been in such a pinch. Him not being serious is not an excuse. Even more so when considering Takamura is a fucking professional.

But oh well.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 10, 2011)

Maybe he has something to prove by outperforming the previous fighters. Maybe it's something deeper and results in some psychological character developments for Takamura.



Oh wait this is George Morikawa lol


----------



## Fran (Jul 10, 2011)

if morikawa one-chapters aoki and kimura's a class fights i will be mad.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 10, 2011)

Holy shit, most hilarious crowd ever! love how in the end even Ippo got a suck chant too!


----------



## mumyoryu (Jul 10, 2011)

The crowd reflects the readers' angst oh so well


----------



## orochipein (Jul 10, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Holy shit, most hilarious crowd ever! love how in the end even Ippo got a suck chant too!



I don't understand this crowd:s, they support Makunochi one hit ko and after the Takamura fight, Ippo sucks.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 10, 2011)

Takamura... 

Just catching up and reading through the manga while keeping up to date with the current ones. The older Ippo arcs sure are amazing.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 10, 2011)

This was basically Takamura's last fight all over again.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 10, 2011)

orochipein said:


> I don't understand this crowd:s, they support Makunochi one hit ko and after the Takamura fight, Ippo sucks.



Well just imagine we were in the Ippoverse as the crowd.. happy at first because Ippo ended his boring match and was kinda awesome the punch he landed, but next match his senpai from the same gym is doing the same? we payed money and lose time just to watch boxing not this crap, you suck Kamogawa gym!


----------



## Face (Jul 11, 2011)

Well that was just terrible. 
The ending wasn't even a surprise because we all knew Takamura would win again and that the guy he was fighting was going to screw up.  Atleast Morikawa didn't make us watch the entire fight.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 11, 2011)

The only consolation from that fight is... it only lasted a chapter.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 11, 2011)

Ya know what is the best that could have happened ? Takamura losing this match. Leaving the gym and going to some gym where they have connections. Then Really takes up on the world and collect the belt.

As it is now, The coach from a professional point of view give him nothing to improve his career.

But oh well. Better for Morikawa to uses him as a "joke" character and staining his career record with fugly and useless fights.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 11, 2011)

So you're telling me Takamura, the p4p best boxer in this manga would have lost if the other guy didn't fuck up? What a joke. 

And why does Takamura fight in his country? Seriousely he would get much more respect anywhere else. And I like that Brian Hawk was living like a pimp, but Takamura even now can't get the ladies and shit...And btw Ippo can go die of brain damage or getting his heart broken by Miyata The manga could only get better if it would focus more on aokimura, Takamura, Sendo and otheres;p


----------



## Punpun (Jul 11, 2011)

raziu said:


> So you're telling me Takamura, the p4p best boxer in this manga would have lost if the other guy didn't fuck up? What a joke.



That's what was happening. Until the last minute of the last round he was losing. This was clearly an off-day for him, there is no reason he shouldn't have been able to catch up with him in 12 fucking round.


----------



## Cirno (Jul 11, 2011)

Takamura was following extremely bad game plan. It's clear that you can't just head hunt with wide power shots and go for 1 hit ko against world class opponents. Takamura may be the same case as Ippo, a boxer who shines as a challenger. As champ he gets too arrogant, lacks respect against his opponents and doesn't use his p4p #1 skills enough.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 11, 2011)

Punpun said:


> That's what was happening. Until the last minute of the last round he was losing. This was clearly an off-day for him, there is no reason he shouldn't have been able to catch up with him in 12 fucking round.



Damn rite Rabbit defense was good enough to put the feat.. and Takamura didn't look like was going to stop his stupid plan.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 11, 2011)

Rabbit was a world class fighter. Props to him (lol)

Anyway, I wonder what's up next. I predict a few non-boxing chapters (maybe more results of Ipoo's "injury") before heading into Aokimura and Itagaki's training & next matches. I wonder if we'll see anything from Miyata in between then though.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 11, 2011)

This was fucking awful


----------



## DocTerror (Jul 11, 2011)

We've all known Takamura has a huge ego. To see Ippo land a OHKO like that he thought he could easily do it too and failed miserably at it. He could have beat him much more easily if he stuck to his own style but his ego got in the way.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jul 11, 2011)

god, can't believe i'm starting to hate takamura


----------



## Inugami (Jul 11, 2011)

Hmmm I'm surprised with the Takamura hate, he just do what he always does.

Only took a chapter and was actually funny, the crowd steal the chapter for once because they usually suck... I felt like they were us reacting to Takamura if he was real


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jul 11, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Hmmm I'm surprised with the Takamura hate, he just do what he always does.
> 
> Only took a chapter and was actually funny, the crowd steal the chapter for once because they usually suck... I felt like they were us reacting to Takamura if he was real



I'm saying.

Everyone should know by now that any Taka fight vs an ackwardly named Disney themed fighter is going to be comedy. 

He's only serious against birds of prey who own championships. 

The Panda suit, tho >>>>>>>>>


JihaD


----------



## Kuya (Jul 11, 2011)

Takamura was awesome


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 11, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Hmmm I'm surprised with the Takamura hate


Me too. 

I think people are reacting in the same way that the audience was. It's twice in a row though he's done something like this. Hopefully, unless Mori is running out of ideas, he'll do something different in his next fight.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 12, 2011)

Come on did anyone really expect a black guy to win the title lol

We get no love in Hajime No Ippo


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jul 12, 2011)

I wonder when Takamura is gonna fight a version of Mayweather or Pacquiao. I can't remember exactly what all the weight classes in Ippo are, but I'm pretty sure Takamura fights at around there weight or am I remembering wrong. Money and Pac-man have both fought as high as Light Middleweight and Takamura's in the WBC right?


----------



## mumyoryu (Jul 12, 2011)

Pac and Mayweather are both welters but yea theyve both fought at light middle (once a piece, * for Pac though because he wasnt even at the LMW limit when he fought)...theyd be way too small for Takamura IMO. Not sure but I think it was said once that Takamura is naturally a heavyweight, could wrong though lol


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 12, 2011)

It's just that his schtick has got a bit old, he shouldn't have 2 joke fights on the trot, he should have smashed this one rather than be some sort of awful gag character.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 12, 2011)

The joke got lost on you.. Seeing Takamura being completly humiliated by some fodder is so funny. Morikawa is a gag genius.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 12, 2011)

Uhm, the crowd pointed out exactly why Takamura was doing so badly. He was obsessed with knocking out Rabbit with a single punch like Ippo did.

Takamura's always done badly when trying to mimic people. The _"Look Away"?_ A unique finishing blow? I'm sure there's another example or two, but when he does that mess he's never fighting at his best.

I think this is the first time he's come so close to losing while doing it though.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 16, 2011)

You are forgiven Morikawa. Now this was something wworthy to be called a gag. 



Morikawa is a genius. Seriously. Last chapter was just a set up. An Hilarious one.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 16, 2011)

Drunken Date is the MAN.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 16, 2011)

He is afraid of nobody, not even Takamura. 

Takamura is a genius fighter. 'I'm going home... Nah I'm just blocking the door"


----------



## Gunners (Jul 16, 2011)

Chapter literally made me laugh out loud.


----------



## tfrankel (Jul 16, 2011)

Finally the new chapter. Now this is going back to humor HNI style. I was rolling towards the end, can't wait for next week. Taka is gonna let loose on those guys.


----------



## Destin (Jul 16, 2011)

943 chapter link

Lol, wait 50 years.  Hahah.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

Takamura you sick genius.

"No Wait. I am blocking the door" hahahaha brilliant.

Pretty good chapter.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 16, 2011)

Not sure if I'm gonna like this, if Taka beat the crap out of Sendou and Mashiba he would kill all the momentum they barely had and make them look like Yamcha's :S...I really hope Taka lose this one.


----------



## Destin (Jul 16, 2011)

Taka never loses.  Besides, Takamura is the strongest in the series and Sendo's and Mashiba's goal are all weaker than him, so it doesn't matter too much.  Besides this is just a joke fight.


----------



## Tre_azam (Jul 16, 2011)

sendos and mashibas face is priceless at the end. Takamura is legend, cant believe some of you lot are taking his fights so seriously


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 16, 2011)

"blocking the exit" HAHAHAHA, the expressions on mashibas and sendos face, man, takamura is the best!


----------



## Gunners (Jul 16, 2011)

They're shook.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

Gunners said:


> They're shook.



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. Man as soon as I can rep again this deserves it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 16, 2011)

Best chapter in such a long time


----------



## Punpun (Jul 16, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> Best chapter in such a long time



That's an understatement.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jul 16, 2011)

The fear in the eyes of Mashiba and Sendo is PRICELESS. 

Even the fact that Sendo has actually spared with Takamura, and he still knows they fucked up >>>>>>>>>

And why does he still have the "panda" outfit???


JihaD


----------



## Gunners (Jul 16, 2011)

It'd be funny if Aoki barged through the door knocking Takamura to the ground.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 16, 2011)

Fucking brilliant last page.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 16, 2011)

It seems all the Takamura hate has vanished in the blink of an eye. Takamura ain't going nowhere, bitches. He's here to provide lulz. 

Someone getting raped next chapter. Run, Kumi, run. Only Itagaki papa can save them now.


----------



## DocTerror (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow even Mashiba is sweating seeing Takamura block the exit.


----------



## FireEel (Jul 16, 2011)

This chapter was the best, haven't laughed out loud for any manga in a long time.

Seriously, even Mashiba is sweating at the sight of Takamura.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 16, 2011)

Hilarious chapter.
Drunk date is funny as hell.

Let's see Takamura bring the pain next chapter 

Also, nice reference calling the bar "Mayweather"


----------



## Badalight (Jul 16, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Hilarious chapter.
> Drunk date is funny as hell.
> 
> Let's see Takamura bring the pain next chapter
> ...



I know Mayweather is a boxer, but is there anything else to it that I'm missing?

edit: For a second I read that as "bear" like he named his panda outfit...


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 16, 2011)

Nah nothing other than the fact he's a current boxer. Well not that I know of anyway.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2011)

Takimura is going to smash some faces in.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jul 17, 2011)

Loved the shout to the p4p champ mayweather.


Seems like ippo is only gold these days during the out of the ring chapters, hopefully it gets back on track though.  Takamaru makes the manga, we need more of his fights lol


----------



## Badalight (Jul 17, 2011)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> Loved the shout to the p4p champ mayweather.
> 
> 
> Seems like ippo is only gold these days during the out of the ring chapters, hopefully it gets back on track though.  Takamaru makes the manga, we need more of his fights lol



I'd settle for a good Kimura/Aoki fight. Their title fights were seriously some of the best in the manga.


----------



## BVB (Jul 17, 2011)

Kimura's fight was so awesome.. I was really sad that he lost. =/


----------



## Thor (Jul 17, 2011)

Takamura is going to destroy all of them.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2011)

Okay, that was pretty good.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 17, 2011)

Short but awesome chapter

Drunk Date totally knocked out Sendo with words outside the ring. :ho

Next chapter - a psychotic Mashiba crying like a baby and climbing out of the toilet window.

Damn, Takamaru is in bad, bad mood and loving the panel of him drinking next to his panda buddy!


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 17, 2011)

Next chapter when Takamura turns around to beat the crap out of them, the coach appears and knocks upside the head with his cane to knock some sense into him. The coach tells Takamura that his and Ippo's fight only set them back further and that they will be going into special training as soon as they have both recovered. Then Date offers to help Ippo train since he has no one who can hope to compete with Ippo. Sendo and co are also interested in Date's training. The Coach decides to accept Date's offer. End chapter.


----------



## Fran (Jul 17, 2011)

Fucking hilarious chapter  Date's fucking trolling sendo so hard ahahahaha


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 17, 2011)

Hmm Morikawa's usual thing is to have Aoki be on the receiving end of Takamura's frustration, and I have a feeling this will happen again...

I predict Aoki coming to the bar and slamming open the door onto Takamura by accident. Then all of Taka's rage will go to Aoki as usual.

But of course I hope that doesn't happen if only for the fact that it's hilarious that Mashiba + co. are shitting themselves


----------



## FireEel (Jul 18, 2011)

So does anyone think Sendo will actually reach the world stage and challenge Ricardo?

He's been talking about it for quite some time now, and Sendo's my favorite character but...I see too much of a level gap between the two of them.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 18, 2011)

Considering Ippo isn't even close to him, and Sendo is below Ippo... it wouldn't really make any sense. I don't get why these people that Ippo beat always end up ahead of him.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 18, 2011)

irc Sendo is 20 while ippo 8. He is not ahead of ippo.


----------



## Face (Jul 18, 2011)

I know Takamura is in a whole other league compared to them, but do you guys actually believe he will beat all of them?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 18, 2011)

in a straight up brawl probably


----------



## Kuya (Jul 18, 2011)

Face said:


> I know Takamura is in a whole other league compared to them, but do you guys actually believe he will beat all of them?



Not only is he a 2-time world champ, he's heavier. He can literally kill each one of them with 1 bare knuckle, no glove punch.


----------



## Destin (Jul 18, 2011)

Lol, the gang is just lucky Takamura isn't in his original heavy weight class without all the weight management.


----------



## tfrankel (Jul 18, 2011)

Most of those guys are in Ippo's weight class. Mashiba seems to be the only one at lightweight, so most likely Takamura is going to destroy them all. If he could do it to Aoki and Kimura who are both in higher weight classes than Ippo, then he can certainly beat these guys. Let's hope he accidentally hits Kumi and then we have an Ippo revenge arc on the way. One can only dream, lol.


----------



## Fran (Jul 18, 2011)

If Takamura goes apeshit (or pandashit) on them, he'll take all of them out with one blow if he can land it. Takamura the best.


----------



## FireEel (Jul 18, 2011)

Punpun said:


> irc Sendo is 20 while ippo 8. He is not ahead of ippo.



Sendo is THAT far behind Ippo?! 

I always thought they were very close in power.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 18, 2011)

Of course. Coach explained it to us. There is almost no way to climb the World ranking if ya are not a national champ/OBPF champ.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 18, 2011)

Ippo is already 8? That's uh... okay. Sounds like he's ridiculously close to Ricardo Martinez even though he's not at all.

Takamura still needs like 4 more world title matches, when is he gonna get those?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 18, 2011)

chapter 2547


----------



## Angelus (Jul 18, 2011)

Great chapter. I wonder what Takamura will do to Date & co.


----------



## Face (Jul 18, 2011)

tfrankel said:


> Most of those guys are in Ippo's weight class. Mashiba seems to be the only one at lightweight, so most likely Takamura is going to destroy them all. If he could do it to Aoki and Kimura who are both in higher weight classes than Ippo, then he can certainly beat these guys. Let's hope he accidentally hits Kumi and then we have an Ippo revenge arc on the way. One can only dream, lol.



I'd Love to see Ippo vs Takamura at the end of the manga. Hopefully when Ippo goes up a few weight classes. That would be epic. 

BTW, does anyone think that Ippo will challenge another world champion aside from Ricardo Martinez? Like someone from a higher weight class.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 18, 2011)

Ippos too small to try and go to higher weight classes.  He'd get his head knocked off.


----------



## Face (Jul 18, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Ippos too small to try and go to higher weight classes.  He'd get his head knocked off.



He is very small, isn't he? I wish he was taller.


----------



## Fran (Jul 18, 2011)

Face said:


> I'd Love to see Ippo vs Takamura at the end of the manga. Hopefully when Ippo goes up a few weight classes. That would be epic.
> 
> BTW, does anyone think that Ippo will challenge another world champion aside from Ricardo Martinez? Like someone from a higher weight class.



No, no no and no.

Takamura is Morikawa's p4p best boxer in the manga, and he'd clobber Ippo. It's not plausible that they'd fight at all, and it'd be shit if they did.

Ippo's 20 something already, and probably on the final run of his natural growth. He has been featherweight since the manga started publishing all those years ago, and he's going to stay featherweight until he wrenches Martinez's belts off him, and no, he's not going heavyweight, that's almost double his current weight.

He will probably try and obtain the other featherweight belts in the world before challenging Martinez to put some belts on the line. he won't move up a weight class when the manga is so centric on the featherweights
hurr.


----------



## Face (Jul 18, 2011)

Fran said:


> No, no no and no.
> 
> Takamura is Morikawa's p4p best boxer in the manga, and he'd clobber Ippo. It's not plausible that they'd fight at all, and it'd be shit if they did.
> 
> ...





I get it. It's not happening.


----------



## Fran (Jul 18, 2011)

Face said:


> I get it. It's not happening.



It's cool, one year from now Ippo will rise to the lightweight division and challenge Aoki for his unified WBC, WBA, WBO and IBF lightweight belts.

(and he'll get frogpunched out of the ring).


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 18, 2011)

Fran said:


> It's cool, one year from now Ippo will rise to the lightweight division and challenge Aoki for his unified WBC, WBA, WBO and IBF lightweight belts.
> 
> (and he'll get frogpunched out of the ring).



frogpunch is like zabuzas sword, ITS UNBEATABLE! combined with the look-away aoki should be one of top3 of his weightclass


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 18, 2011)

Sendo vs Ricardo FUCK YES!


----------



## Kirito (Jul 18, 2011)

kumi with a kick to the balls KO


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2011)

Lol at Mashiba trying to be sociable.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 18, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Lol at Mashiba trying to be sociable.



One of my favourite scenes in the series is still Mashiba's birthday, in which he's sitting in the dark with Ippo, and Ippo is desperately trying to make conversation only to be greeted with silence. Hilariously awkward.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 18, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOL LMAO 

I can't wait for them to animate this chapter! To hear his voice when he says that last part is going to be great.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 19, 2011)

insi_tv said:


> frogpunch is like zabuzas sword, ITS UNBEATABLE! combined with the look-away aoki should be one of top3 of his weightclass



How old is that zabuza sword joke? I swear I was already tired of it back in 05 xD

I like how Mori tried to get away with his latest troll fight by making Ippo all emo about the fight being shit.

I mean a whole chapter dedicated to trolling Takamura, seriously?


----------



## Luckyday (Jul 21, 2011)

It's almost as if Takamura becoming the new buttmonkey.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 21, 2011)

Jotun said:


> How *old is that zabuza sword joke?* I swear I was already tired of it back in 05 xD
> 
> I like how Mori tried to get away with his latest troll fight by making Ippo all emo about the fight being shit.
> 
> I mean a whole chapter dedicated to trolling Takamura, seriously?



I wasn't into manga on those days, looks like 05 was a dark age.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 22, 2011)

TheWon said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL LMAO
> 
> *I can't wait for them to animate this chapter!* To hear his voice when he says that last part is going to be great.



Maybe in 20 years 

I wonder what weight ippo walks around at. He's never had trouble making weight at all, even since his pro debut. You'd imagine he'd have put on a few by now but I guess not.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jul 22, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Maybe in 20 years
> 
> I wonder what weight ippo walks around at. He's never had trouble making weight at all, even since his pro debut. You'd imagine he'd have put on a few by now but I guess not.



I'd assume with all the muscle he's put on over the course of the series that he has to cut at least some weight, but it's probably just some kinda diet and a little sauna time before a fight. If I remember right he's small (height wise) for the weight class he's in, so he can afford to be pretty muscled, unlike taller people like Miyata and (I assume) Mashiba when he fought at Ippo's weight.


----------



## Destin (Jul 22, 2011)

I think Ippo should be fine for now with weight management.  Shimabukuro Iwao was shorter than Ippo, but he had quite a bit of muscle on him.  Ippo hasn't struggled to stay at or below 126 yet.


----------



## tfrankel (Jul 22, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> It's almost as if Takamura becoming the new buttmonkey.



Takamura has always been like this. From the very beginning.


----------



## Luckyday (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah but back then he had a more rock star persona. He's the best of the best and he knows it and  he see himself to be entitled to do what he wants or else.  .He is an ass yeah, but he has his moments!  


I like Takamura the rock star rebel not Takamura the psycho manchild.


----------



## tfrankel (Jul 23, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> I like Takamura the rock star rebel not Takamura the psycho manchild.



So what Takamura would you consider the man to grab Ippo into public and pull down his draws so everyone can see his Ippo snake. As I recall that happened in the beginning of the manga, and that's not very rockstar...that's psycho.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 23, 2011)

Takamura was always a creep.


----------



## Luckyday (Jul 24, 2011)

tfrankel said:


> So what Takamura would you consider the man to grab Ippo into public and pull down his draws so everyone can see his Ippo snake. As I recall that happened in the beginning of the manga, and that's not very rockstar...that's psycho.



 Are you taking about the incident in public bathroom or the one in the hostess bar? Any case, he was just keeping him in line.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh you guys, thought a new chapter was released.


----------



## tfrankel (Jul 25, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Oh you guys, thought a new chapter was released.



......huh?


----------



## tfrankel (Jul 25, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> Are you taking about the incident in public bathroom or the one in the hostess bar? Any case, he was just keeping him in line.



The one in the public bathroom. They were inside the gym bathroom and Takamura thought Ippo had a small penis, which turned out to be huge. There is also the incidents where he would grab Aoki's penis. Face it, Takamura has always been a psycho manchild. That's the point i'm trying to make here. The behavior in the last match lines up with his personality perfectly.


----------



## DocTerror (Jul 25, 2011)

tfrankel said:


> The one in the public bathroom. They were inside the gym bathroom and Takamura thought Ippo had a small penis, which turned out to be huge. There is also the incidents where he would grab Aoki's penis. Face it, Takamura has always been a psycho manchild. That's the point i'm trying to make here. The behavior in the last match lines up with his personality perfectly.



Theres also a scene in the shower where he grabs Sendo thinking hes Ippo.


----------



## adventxero (Jul 25, 2011)

no new chapter this week?


----------



## Badalight (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not sure.


----------



## Destin (Jul 27, 2011)

Chapter 944 is out.

Edit:  Lol, like I thought, Takamura's full power is in heavy weight class.  Those guys didn't stand a chance.   Hahaha, Date.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 27, 2011)

Page 11 

Takamura must have thought Date was Kumi.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 27, 2011)

He buttraped him. :33


----------



## adventxero (Jul 27, 2011)

was....was Date san Raped???


----------



## Punpun (Jul 27, 2011)

Sure as hell looks like it. :33


----------



## FireEel (Jul 27, 2011)

I assumed both sides got heavily beaten up.

The fact that Mashiba and that speedster guy are still conscious at least implies so, I doubt Takamura woulda went easy on them.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh Takamura 


Chapter 944

Hahaha Date's open fly seems to imply that he thought he was going to do the raping.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 27, 2011)

I loved how Takamura's punch _bounced Sendou off the ceiling_.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 27, 2011)

Funniest chapter in a while


----------



## tfrankel (Jul 27, 2011)

I was rofl with date's manly stance with his pants unzipped, lol. Now this is Ippo at it's finest. Forgot totally about that whole "where is the bell" crap.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 27, 2011)

Sendo looked like such a punk, trying to talk his way out of an ass whooping.

Also is this a sign of Ippo becoming punch drunk or just an excuse to pair him up with Kumi?


----------



## Inugami (Jul 27, 2011)

So is really a fever? or really Kojima fucked Ippo.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah I am getting bad vibes from this fever. I am getting "Major" vibes. Like what happened to Goro's father.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jul 27, 2011)

hmm maybe morikawa is going somewhere with these after match symptoms..or maybe it is just a fever.


----------



## Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

Sendo got sent flying, ahahahahahaha, fucking hilarious fight.


----------



## Cirno (Jul 27, 2011)

"Say good night, Fuckamura." 

Date and Sendo were priceless. I bet overhand right is the best punch when trying to KO world champ.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 27, 2011)

lol date was naked after the barfight


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 27, 2011)

haha at date being naked


----------



## TheWon (Jul 27, 2011)

By far the best rape face in a manga ever! The upside down head of death of Takamura!


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 27, 2011)

These last few chapters prove Mori's still got it.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 27, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> These last few chapters prove Mori's still got it.



He always have it, unless are boxing matches with Ippo,Itagaki and Miyata.

The three worst characters.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 27, 2011)

Itagaki is way better than Miyata. At least we know Itagaki is  genius and he consistently prove it. Miyata ? Not so much.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 27, 2011)

I think I am the only one who likes Miyata lol


----------



## Punpun (Jul 27, 2011)

From the times better boxer than him lost for bullshir reason not only once but thrice, I just can't bring myself to like him. The only character that I can accept having comeback victory is Ippo. Not some supposed "genius glass jaw" that gets beaten to death every single time but still win out of nowhere.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 27, 2011)

First panel. I like the trivia there george.

I wonder if that is just trivia or potential fight character coming up.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 27, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Itagaki is way better than Miyata. At least we know Itagaki is  genius and he consistently prove it. Miyata ? Not so much.



Those two fail at entertain me, they could set themselves on fire in the ring and they wouldn't still get a reaction from me.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 27, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Itagaki is way better than Miyata. At least we know Itagaki is  genius and he consistently prove it. Miyata ? Not so much.



 Miyata is more accomplished that Itagaki.



> From the times better boxer than him lost for bullshir reason not only once but thrice, I just can't bring myself to like him. The only character that I can accept having comeback victory is Ippo. Not some supposed "genius glass jaw" that gets beaten to death every single time but still win out of nowhere.


Miyata having come back victories shouldn't be surprising he is a counter puncher after all. If I am going to be truthful it is easier for me to accept a counter puncher landing a clean shot on a fighter who got too greedy than it is for me to believe a fighter who has been beaten senseless dragging his opponent into a brawl and out punching them (when he should have little strength left). 

______


> First panel. I like the trivia there george.
> 
> I wonder if that is just trivia or potential fight character coming up.


Just trivia, he has name dropped other fighters before. Off the top of my head De La Hoya.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 27, 2011)

Date was great in this chapter. When he took a swig before taking his shirt off


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jul 27, 2011)

lmao @ this chapter I died @ "I'll by you some time just run out the back" AHAHAAHAH

Gold


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 27, 2011)

Did anyone else HAVE to look up Pandas to see if their tails are white after Date's speech?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 27, 2011)

Ippo's thoughts followed by the aftermath 

It's still making me laugh. One of the funniest pages in the whole manga.



SonnyBillWilliams said:


> First panel. I like the trivia there george.
> 
> I wonder if that is just trivia or potential fight character coming up.



It was in the last chapter, too. I think it's the name of the bar they went to and George just wanted to put a little easter egg in.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 27, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> It was in the last chapter, too. I think it's the name of the bar they went to and George just wanted to put a little easter egg in.



where's my obligatory pacman reference


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 30, 2011)

New Ippo chapter is rather downbeat...


----------



## Zaru (Jul 30, 2011)

That's an understatement. Kojima's in tears and didn't get anything out of this fight.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes, that's totally what I wanted. Ippo will "soon" (as in in 100+ chapters) relinquishes the Japanese belt and go beat the world.

Holy shit, amnesia. Seriously ? Aoki saving the day.. But still that's a punishment to Kojima.. But hey it could have ended worse.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jul 30, 2011)

I think this manga needs a change, i love kojima and all but i think it's time the character gets offed and we get to see ippo forced to reach the world stage without him.

It's about time to move the manga forward some

lol edit, komogowa*

Kojima could die as well i have no problem with it


----------



## Fran (Jul 30, 2011)

Kagowama planting his seed inside Ippo.

 Innuendo


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 30, 2011)

ah... that was surprisingly a nice chapter...


----------



## hehey (Jul 30, 2011)

lol, when Komogawa was talking about the "forces that rule the world" and we saw Martinez and those 3 shadows next to him, and then when hes all like "even the world powers will notice" when his seeds in ippo sprout. All i could thnk about was how much this sounds like One Piece, Martinez and those 3 guys must be the Yonko of this manga... Ippo's not ready for the new world yet.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 30, 2011)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> I think this manga needs a change, i love kojima and all but i think it's time the character gets offed and we get to see ippo forced to reach the world stage without him.
> 
> It's about time to move the manga forward some



It always moves forward, just not as fast as we would like sometimes. Its been 20 years, you expect it to change now? I actually respect the fact that Mori made this into a real story over time. Its gonna take forever, but as long as there is no more Woli, its worth it.

Good chapter, I feel bad for Kojima. That really sucks. Oh and dat Komogawa


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jul 30, 2011)

i'm just afraid for my favorite manga's like ippo and beserk, that they will never conclude and be left in limbo when the authors pass on at 90


----------



## BVB (Jul 31, 2011)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> i'm just afraid for my favorite manga's like ippo and beserk, that they will never conclude and be left in limbo when the authors pass on at 90



george is only 45.


----------



## Alien (Jul 31, 2011)

nice chapter 

keep it up George


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm getting really excited, I hope that we get to the world stage soon.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 31, 2011)

What with those shadowed boxers at Martinez side... Ippo last opponents?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 31, 2011)

Black guy with the fro looks to be the WBC champ.
The guy with the belt with the infinity symbol is the IBF champ. 
Bald dude is WBO champ. 
While Martinez sits atop upon the WBA.

This really does call back to Gintama and One Piece when they brought up their own 4 Emperor intros, complete with hard shadowed mystery men.

Hopefully we hear more about them all soon. And more crazy world rankers/challengers also.


----------



## Face (Jul 31, 2011)

This should be very interesting. I can't wait to see Ippo challenging the world.


----------



## Raviene (Jul 31, 2011)

ah...finally!!!

a ray of hope my friends...

after 20 years... they are now going for the world stage 

just hope it doesnt take 10 more years for the world to "notice" Ippo


----------



## Alpha (Jul 31, 2011)

So relieved that the fever was just a fever and he didn't have any post fight effects. 

Shit's about to heat up.


----------



## orochipein (Jul 31, 2011)

Fran said:


> Kagowama planting his seed inside Ippo.
> 
> Innuendo



This part srsly disturb the fuck outta me

Otherwise this chapter was good, and yeah indeed, it was a great punishement for Kojima to have lost memories of the match and that mean Ippo destructrice power is over 9000^^.
And i'd to know more about the 3 shadow fighters...


----------



## tfrankel (Jul 31, 2011)

Fran said:


> Kagowama planting his seed inside Ippo.



L...O...L...


----------



## Destin (Jul 31, 2011)

orochipein said:


> And i'd to know more about the 3 shadow fighters...



Easiest guess would be world champions.  The one to the right of Martinez has "WB..." on his belt.  Not sure whether he's the WBC featherweight world champion or WBA/C champion of junior lightweight (my guess) class?  In any case, their weight differences don't look too far apart from Martinez so they're probably all between the junior featherweight to junior lightweight (....maybe, maybe lightweight) class.  As for names, we'll have to wait some more for that.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 31, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> Black guy with the fro looks to be the WBC champ.
> The guy with the belt with the infinity symbol is the IBF champ.
> Bald dude is WBO champ.
> While Martinez sits atop upon the WBA.
> ...



Hehehe yes wonder if he gonna go with this character design to the end , I remember the shadow figures of the Blackbeard crew being different.


----------



## Destin (Jul 31, 2011)

O I suppose they could all be from the same weight class as well.  I thought having different weight classes (especially junior lightweight) could help in showing different faces for other boxers to see their champions like Volg, but that's fine though.


----------



## Fran (Jul 31, 2011)

quite easy to match these up to the shadow figures.

IBF->WBO->WBC (Martinez)->WBA

Link removed

cool panel though.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 31, 2011)

Actually doesnt it look like Martinez has the WBA belt and the far left guy the WBC?


----------



## Fran (Jul 31, 2011)

Ah you're right, I just assumed Martinez was the WBC champion.
Yeah he's WBA.


----------



## Face (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know much about boxing. I was wondering in terms of importance, are all these belts the same?


----------



## BVB (Jul 31, 2011)

WBO WBA WBC are the most important..


----------



## Face (Jul 31, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> WBO WBA WBC are the most important..



I see.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 31, 2011)

Japan isn't included in the WBO though so technically it's only the WBA and WBC that are most important in the ippoverse anyway. I think the guy to the left of Martinezs belt looks more like the IBO than the WBO, but I don't think Mori will go into the IBO, IBF etc belts even though they are technically "World Champions"

I thought the guy on the right was supposed to be takamura (Cos of the hair and the WBC belt) but it might be someone in the FW division


----------



## Guiness (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, finally some foreshadowing from George. At least he knows what he is aiming for.

But damn, it feels as if this manga will last another 20 years xD I can only imagine the japanese youths who were reading this manga from small teens and are grown men with families XD


----------



## Eloking (Jul 31, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> WBO WBA WBC are the most important..



Sry Chicharito, but it's kinda wrong .

In term of history, the most prestigious belt is the WBC, followed by the WBA, then the IBF and finally the WBO (There's also the IBO, but it's quite minor).

But, it's not that simple. Basically, the importance of a specific belt in a specific weight class is directly related to the prestige of the champion wearing it.

Like the saying say : "Triumph without peril brings no glory".


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 31, 2011)

Great to see Morikawa planning a champion arc but I think things gonna be really slow because there's the end of the class A tournament yet and whatever gonna happen to Itagaki after it. There's also the possibility of a world title fight for Vorg. Thus, I think Ippo's next fight will be near chapter #1000 (or maybe a Takamura world title match for the 3rd belt).


----------



## Punpun (Jul 31, 2011)

There will be a reunification tourney I think. Woli having one belt, miyata another one and Ippo the third.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 31, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> Great to see Morikawa planning a champion arc but I think *things gonna be really slow because there's the end of the class A tournament yet and whatever gonna happen to Itagaki after it.* There's also the possibility of a world title fight for Vorg. Thus, I think Ippo's next fight will be near chapter #1000 (or maybe a Takamura world title match for the 3rd belt).



One of the reasons I hate that cunt.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 31, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> Great to see Morikawa planning a champion arc but I think things gonna be really slow because there's the end of the class A tournament yet and whatever gonna happen to Itagaki after it. *There's also the possibility of a world title fight for Vorg. *Thus, I think Ippo's next fight will be near chapter #1000 (or maybe a Takamura world title match for the 3rd belt).



PLEASE make this happen!


----------



## Kuya (Aug 1, 2011)

Great foreshadowing chapter, but there is one thing that kinda ruined it for me....

*The possibility of an Ippo vs. Kojima pt. 2.*

Ippo regrets how he fought, Kojima has no memory of the most important fight of his career.

To satisfy both fighters, there might be a rematch.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 1, 2011)

^ Pretty sure that Kojima has retired. With a newborn and all I don't think he wants to take that big a risk again. Ippo needs to move onto bigger and better things (lol).


----------



## Inugami (Aug 1, 2011)

Of all the people I want Ippo to get a rematch, sure I don't want Kojima to be one.

And this comes from the first Kojima fanboy in this thread and still love the guy, he has a bunch of the things I like  a character to have but the fighting skills...and we are reading a boxing manga.


----------



## Face (Aug 1, 2011)

I want Ippo to get a rematch against Woli and Vorg.


----------



## Heretic (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't want Ippo to fight Volg again; Volg's last win was pretty much perfect 
I wanted to see Volg vs. Sawamura, but now I want Volg vs. Woli.

Battle of the geniuses


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 1, 2011)

Vorg is on the world stage waiting for Ippo and hes going to smack him down this time round


----------



## Eldrummer (Aug 1, 2011)

It's interesting to see that Vorg was retired, came back around the Ippo x Sawamura fight, changed to a higher class and is already ranked 1st in the WBA Jr. Lightweight class (left side) while Ippo only fought 3 champions from OPBF. However, Vorg is a genius. The guy was the amateur world champion before turning into a pro and fought more than 200 fights during this time. I really hope Morikawa shows he fighting against the world champion (he's ranked 1st so he can probably challenge the champion). Maybe it can happen in the same night of Takamura's next weightclass title.


----------



## Jesus Date (Aug 1, 2011)

I know I'm late to the party but I just read chapter 944

*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL Fuckamura and Date naked on the floor, funny chapter


----------



## Eldrummer (Aug 1, 2011)

Jesus Date said:


> I know I'm late to the party but I just read chapter 944
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Yeah, you're late to the party, lol. Ah, and  no need to use spoiler tags because even chapter #945 is already out (great one in my opinion).


----------



## Kuya (Aug 1, 2011)

I dont want a Kojima rematch either, but his character highlight story shouldn't end like this.  He's got to redeem himself somehow.

Maybe a match vs. Aoki?


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Aug 2, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> It's interesting to see that Vorg was retired, came back around the Ippo x Sawamura fight, changed to a higher class and is already ranked 1st in the WBA Jr. Lightweight class (left side) while Ippo only fought 3 champions from OPBF. However, Vorg is a genius. The guy was the amateur world champion before turning into a pro and fought more than 200 fights during this time. I really hope Morikawa shows he fighting against the world champion (he's ranked 1st so he can probably challenge the champion). Maybe it can happen in the same night of Takamura's next weightclass title.



You can't really say already tho- Ippo fought Sawamura, Karawara, Take, Jimmy, Gedo, Woli (at this point we find out that Volg is #1) and now Kojima. 

Thats a lot of fucking matches, and what? 2-3 years in manga time?

Plus he went up in weight, so he avoided Victor Martinez.

All that being said, I wanna know who those "blacked out" boxers were behind Victor-- My manga sense says that anytime you see "shadowy figures" behind the final boss, the main character WILL end up fighting them at some point.

Do I see an Ippo v Victor Unification bout 20 years from now (judging by how fucking long Mori is stretching this out, lol)?

Finally, I wanna see this fucking final form Dempsey. 


JihaD


----------



## Face (Aug 12, 2011)

Jesus Date said:


> I know I'm late to the party but I just read chapter 944
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I think something may have happened there off-panel that Morikawa didn't want to show.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 12, 2011)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> You can't really say already tho- Ippo fought Sawamura, Karawara, Take, Jimmy, Gedo, Woli (at this point we find out that Volg is #1) and now Kojima.
> 
> Thats a lot of fucking matches, and what? 2-3 years in manga time?
> 
> ...



Who's Victor? 

EDIT: Just realised you meant Ricardo 

I hope there's a chapter this week. We seem to have a lot of breaks from mori and now this holiday as well


----------



## Inugami (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh! you guys, and I thought there was a new chapter


----------



## Face (Aug 16, 2011)

So we'll be getting a translated chapter soon?


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Aug 19, 2011)

Still no translation???


JihaD


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 20, 2011)

Aoki is such a troll.


----------



## Pika305 (Aug 20, 2011)

Its out,
Ch.61

Got funny towards the end there and Class A coming up, hope its done well.


----------



## Fran (Aug 20, 2011)

LOL TOMIKO'S PSYCHIC SIDE 

I'm glad we're getting some aoki focus now. I hope his next match will be awesoem 


And AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, Aoki turned Kimura's little talk right around on him, fucking laughed so hard 


9/10 chapter, will laugh again


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 20, 2011)

"Oh man, sounds like you have it rough."  
Man George is on a roll. 

Can we expect another chapter soon too?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 20, 2011)

Aoki being such a douche 

Too bad we didn't get to see Takamura though


----------



## Kirito (Aug 20, 2011)

Aoki ... what would they all do without you


----------



## Badalight (Aug 20, 2011)

Chapter was so good. I always enjoy the off fight chapters so much more than the fights themselves. Lately the fights have been so.... ugh.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 20, 2011)

Good chapter as usual as long as Woli isnt in it.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 20, 2011)

Sometimes I wish the fights were short like Fairy Tail and we got more slice of life chapters like this one.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 20, 2011)

So kinda like how it was in the beginning?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 20, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> So kinda like how it was in the beginning?



Yes, when there wasn't any Itagashit plotting revenge against Ippo half the time. I liked Geromichi more.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 20, 2011)

Itagaki is a noob. Ippo broke his record like a twig. If ITagaki does fight Ippo I hope Ippo beats the friggin' shit out of him. He and Miyata are nothing alike! geromichi forever.

Really liked this chapter. Aoki totally pwn'd Kimura.


----------



## Fran (Aug 20, 2011)

It would have been good to see the rise of an underachiever like Geromichi through the boxing ranks. Much more interesting than seeing a genius do the same - no bias against what we've already seen from Itagaki. Geromichi would have never gunned for Ippo's belt like Itagaki however.

Also, Itagaki ain't even dickriding Ippo like Geromichi, he's like whiteknighting him.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 20, 2011)

Badagoob said:


> Chapter was so good. I always enjoy the off fight chapters so much more than the fights themselves. Lately the fights have been so.... ugh.



I'm only reading for the out of the ring chapters, these days. When it comes to that area, the series still works well -- when it comes to the ring, things come crashing down. Ippo's last four fights have been unforgivable when considering how good Mori has been in the past.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 20, 2011)

Fran said:


> It would have been good to see the rise of an underachiever like Geromichi through the boxing ranks. Much more interesting than seeing a genius do the same - no bias against what we've already seen from Itagaki. Geromichi would have never gunned for Ippo's belt like Itagaki however.
> 
> Also, Itagaki ain't even dickriding Ippo like Geromichi, he's like whiteknighting him.



Not dick-riding? He is always dick-riding Ippo though i must admit ever since he last fought we've begun to see him more selfish and overall more ambitious.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 20, 2011)

If you guys could choose the ring entrance music for the fighters in this series, would you have any particular tracks in mind?


----------



## Inugami (Aug 20, 2011)

Geromichi gonna be always a superior character imo, made Ippo feel like a senpai, he was also a lot more funny than Itagaki and didn't took too much fucking time to have a match with him... and more important he gtfo of the manga before getting stale.


----------



## Face (Aug 21, 2011)

I think Ippo will relinquish his belt before Itagaki comes after it. It looked like Komogawa wanted Ippo to start fighting the world champions next.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 21, 2011)

Ippo will rock out to the Pacman's "Sometimes when we Touch"


----------



## Fran (Aug 23, 2011)

why is this file 70 MB? 

anyone have an alternate/online scans?

edit: Chapter 30

found some

and AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Inugami (Aug 23, 2011)

Fran said:


> why is this file 70 MB?
> 
> anyone have an alternate/online scans?
> 
> ...



Very impressive gif of da Titty Monster!


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 23, 2011)

i'm sure i've seen that girl in teh gif before .... >.>


----------



## SaiST (Aug 23, 2011)

She's from some old hentai.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 23, 2011)

You fapped to her. You hentai.


----------



## tfrankel (Aug 24, 2011)

I think I have it. Itagaki wins, shinoda leaves, kimura and Aoki lose, and one of them becomes the new coach at the gym. So simple...please shower me with your adoration's of appreciation for my prediction.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well mega milk is the name of a hentai magazine that that girl is from, I guess the mangaka of HnI also likes it.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 24, 2011)

Dammit, they hyped Aoki. That means he'll lose for sure.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 24, 2011)

the fuck was this chapter george


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 24, 2011)

On another note...I had no idea that Manny Pacquiao, arguably the best boxer in the world at the moment, had actually fought in Japan at the Korakuen Hall that we see so often in this series:

[YOUTUBE]l3DnSHSJXVA[/YOUTUBE]

It actually feels like an old school Ippo fight, haha. You have the fitting music, the theatrical stuff (never seen a fighter giving the other guy flowers before a fight) and a lot of action in a single round. There is even the drama of how the guy is desperately trying to survive, and it looks like he's just about made it...then he is knocked out with only a second or two left, just as the bell rings. Ouch.

(After watching the slow-mo replay, it looked like one of those knockdowns was actually from a headbutt...double ouch.)


----------



## Inugami (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm glad Bakuman returned to the roots of the first Arcs I was getting tired with the Liarmine bullshit....oh wait, this is HNI!


----------



## Fran (Aug 24, 2011)

Fucking LOVE Aoki


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 24, 2011)

^That would make an interesting avatar.


----------



## Fran (Aug 24, 2011)

going to colour that, brb


----------



## Punpun (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh my, this was better than Bakuman. Morikawa shitting on those puny youngsters.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes that was clearly a reference to Bakuman. I mean it's not like we had a chapter that diid the same thing ages ago.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 24, 2011)

Who said it was a Bakuman's ref. ? :33

Just that in comparison, this was way better than Bajuman.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't get the bakuman reference. someone splain por favor? 
Stopped reading that a while ago.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 24, 2011)

It wasn't a reference, it was a direct challenge!, next Bakuman chapter gonna start with the duo doing boxing with the excuse of gathering info for a future manga.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 25, 2011)

You really hate liarmine dont you. Subtle jabs for weeks, just let it all out man!


----------



## Inugami (Aug 25, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> You really hate liarmine dont you. Subtle jabs for weeks, just let it all out man!



I don't hate Liarmine I'm just tired of him and his plan and lol those jabs are nothing, unless you are a big fan of him you shouldn't have a problem with that. 

When I hate a character I actually get into hiatus like the Itagaki matches, and I just read them fast when they are complete just in case I miss something relevant for the actual plot.


----------



## luffyg2 (Aug 25, 2011)

Im pretty sure Itagaki will win, but I wish he would loose... he's getting too cocky.. as for the two veteran.. I get the feeling one of them will retire from boxing for good.


----------



## UberBlackMan (Aug 25, 2011)

Seriously Itagaki needs to lose


----------



## Inugami (Aug 25, 2011)

So the majority wants to see Itagaki losing this match?, I actually hope he wins asap becomes a lot more cocky and leaves the gym in order to try Ippo.

Get owned by him and finally gtfo like Geromichi.


----------



## Vodrake (Aug 26, 2011)

Inugami said:


> So the majority wants to see Itagaki losing this match?, I actually hope he wins asap becomes a lot more cocky and leaves the gym in order to try Ippo.
> 
> Get owned by him and finally gtfo like Geromichi.



Whilst I would like to see Ippo own him, I get the horrible feeling that their fight would be 10 chapters of Itagaki running rings round Ippo being a cocky little shit before ippo gets one lucky hit in and ends it, and I dont think I could stand it...


----------



## Inugami (Aug 26, 2011)

Well lately all Ippo matches have been awful, so I'm kinda used to that... hmm that's not a good thing


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2011)

Vodrake said:


> Whilst I would like to see Ippo own him, I get the horrible feeling that their fight would be 10 chapters of Itagaki running rings round Ippo being a cocky little shit before ippo gets one lucky hit in and ends it, and I dont think I could stand it...



or ippo uses a looping right hook and catch itagaki with luck


----------



## freetgy (Aug 28, 2011)

Vodrake said:


> Whilst I would like to see Ippo own him, I get the horrible feeling that their fight would be 10 chapters of Itagaki running rings round Ippo being a cocky little shit before ippo gets one lucky hit in and ends it, and I dont think I could stand it...



i doubt it i image it more like a ippo vs. date fight.


----------



## cizzle (Sep 2, 2011)

wow where is the new chap? been waiting for a long time now


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 2, 2011)

Wheres the chapter!!


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 2, 2011)

There's no chapter this week.


----------



## Face (Sep 2, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> There's no chapter this week.



I thought there was no chapter last week. They are taking another week off?


----------



## cizzle (Sep 2, 2011)

2week stop? maybe a big chapter next week then? And does anybody know about the future of the anime version?


----------



## Patrick (Sep 4, 2011)

Still not out. Taking way too long.


----------



## Fran (Sep 4, 2011)

Morikawa's delivered nearly a thousand chapters over the years with minimal interruption, just fucking wait.

He goes on a break for a week and you guys are accusing him of pulling a Togashi.


----------



## cizzle (Sep 4, 2011)

that's because we love his manga so much . Hope the release comes out soon.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 4, 2011)

I really don't get this Itagaki hate.

Whatever he does, he is still tons more entertaining both as a character and as a boxer than Miyata, lol.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 4, 2011)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> I really don't get this Itagaki hate.
> 
> Whatever he does, he is still tons more entertaining both as a character and as a boxer than Miyata, lol.



No way, Miyata is a lot more interesting as character and  more entertaining in the ring than Itagaki.

Still being better than Itagaki isn't a great merit because he fucking sucks.

I hate Itagaki because he doesn't bring anything to the table, hes a filler that we don't need, there's Sendou and Vorg that are great characters so why don't use them more? and for the comedic aspect Itagaki also fails, even his dad and the Aoki gumi that barely appears is a lot more memorable than him.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 4, 2011)

Aoki gumi... I love to hate them lol.

Itagaki presents that other angle to the Ippo gang, the one that wants to surpass him. Honestly he makes the manga more interesting, but I still dislike him. He is such a cheese character. And I hate the constant comparison between him and Miyata, when truthfully aside from certain characteristics similar in their style of boxing, are nothing alike.


----------



## Face (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks like we might not be getting a chapter at all this week. Is it just me or is it way behind schedule?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah that's my guess also. Sucks cos there was a short period of time where we got a chapter every week. I don't see a raw/spoilers anywhere  for the latest chapter though...


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 7, 2011)

It seems RAWPIECE, the new rawbunko.com (without the "-") is uploading some Shonen Magazine raws now. Maybe Ippo's raw will be out today.


----------



## cizzle (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, not alot of people read ippo then? Too bad since it's a great manga.


----------



## cizzle (Sep 9, 2011)

well, what's taking this so long? i wan't to see some ippo training for the new dempsey roll!


----------



## Face (Sep 9, 2011)

cizzle said:


> well, what's taking this so long? i wan't to see some ippo training for the new dempsey roll!



We probably won't see that until the Class A matches end and Ippo's next match begins.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 10, 2011)

Isn't even FT a manga that gets more priority there, I doubt we gonna have HNI this week.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 10, 2011)

Two chapters behind now...


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, at least they put this on twitter:

"We're sorry about the delays on Hajime no Ippo, our staff is currently quite busy dealing with private matters. We will get to it asap."


----------



## Satou (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol at Aoki's baseball stats. 

Lol Wangpo. 

Critical weakness eh?  Though I'd like to think Itagaki, you never know with Takamura's trolling.


----------



## tfrankel (Sep 15, 2011)

Yay, Ippo! No action, but good chapter none the less.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 15, 2011)

I wanna change my name to Wangpo.

Itagaki...

Please lose against Saeki.

GO KIMURA AND AOKI!

If Aoki wins... I'll jump around naked...


----------



## Fran (Sep 15, 2011)

I really, really want Aokimura to pull a victory off. However, Aoki's matched up with an absolute troll of a fighter (Marron for fucksake!) and Kimura's opponent is a champ. The news about the retirement is shocking - I mean, Vitali's still boxing at age 40; I remember them saying earlier that a boxer reaches his peak in the mid20s, but what's the usual retirement age?

Manga would suck without Aokimura matches.


WANGPO  


Critical Flaw . . . Not Aokimura. Itagaki
Also: purposely
Why does Aoki have baseball stats and not boxing stats ahahahah


----------



## Punpun (Sep 15, 2011)

Because Aoki is a baseball genius. A guy insanely talented at everything but Boxing.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 15, 2011)

Takamura is definitely trolling.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 15, 2011)

The AHHHHH sound looked like porn to me.


----------



## Fran (Sep 15, 2011)

Takamura probably taped over the boxing vid with his porn again


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 15, 2011)

It'd be interesting to see a Shinoda focused arc - seeing as how he's sort of Kammogawa's understudy. 

Spoiler summary for the next chap, along with the raw, are in Dynamite Glove.


----------



## Fran (Sep 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _spoilers for 949_ 



Starts off with Ippo at Takamura's house and he's going to show him videos of Aoki's fights, but he makes a mistake and puts on a porn. (On purpose of course, though he denies it thoroughly)
Then they move into talking about the reason why Aoki sometimes carelessly takes punches (gets hit).
They show it on the screen. When he sees an opponent's fist about to come at him, he shuts his eyes.

Takamura says the reason behind it is because he is "oku-byou-mono" which is a coward.
He also calls ippo the same, but has the courage and braveness to power through his timidness with his training (and the fact that he doesn't want to get hit).

He tells Ippo that that he needs to hear it from the same "oku-byou-mono", so Ippo goes to confront Aoki.

Chapter will continue next week.




LOL I WAS RIGHT


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 16, 2011)

That seems like a problem that should have been noticed a while ago


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2011)

Trainers don't care if you ain't champs.  We established this ages ago.


----------



## Fran (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm sure Aoki doesn't shut his eyes to every punch. If you instinctively flinch from an attack, it's very difficult to overcome the problem.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 16, 2011)

I called it before you Fran.

:33


----------



## Fran (Sep 16, 2011)

You did sir, you did. Good call.

Fucking Takamura and his porn. 

And Ippo sneaking a look at his porn, bwahhahahahah.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh Takamura 

It seems like everything is pointing to Aoki losing and retiring...making it even sweeter when he wins


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 16, 2011)

I laughed a little at Aoki getting his baseball stats instead of his boxing ones


----------



## BVB (Sep 16, 2011)

Are these good baseball stats? 

<european who doesn't know shit about baseball


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 16, 2011)

I wouldn't know but going by Taka's comment on Aoki being great at everything other than boxing I'd assume they are


----------



## Bluth (Sep 16, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> Are these good baseball stats?
> 
> <european who doesn't know shit about baseball



If those were his stats in the Major Leagues, he would be the greatest of all time.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 17, 2011)

His batting average from what I know is two time higher than the one actually. Just this.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 17, 2011)

Chapter 949:

Link removed


----------



## Inugami (Sep 17, 2011)

Shroomsday said:


> Chapter 949:
> 
> anybody



Yes the training Ippo does sure helps him, Kamogawa is a beast sucks that he doesn't have time to help AoKimura.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 17, 2011)

The porn girl looked a lot like Itagaki's sister.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 17, 2011)

^lol, can't unsee.

Ippo survived an uppercut from Takamura. Coach's training paying off again. 

Hopefully 950 comes out soon.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 17, 2011)

So Aoki is actually better than Kimura?

...

Hmm, that actually seems reasonable.



GO AOKI!


----------



## Satou (Sep 17, 2011)

I always thought Aoki was better than Kimura though, even in their high school years.  Though yeah, I wonder how Aoki is going to find out about his flinching weakness.  You'd think Aoki would be used to the pain by now, but I suppose flinching can still get the better of you.  Wasn't really one to get into a ton of serious fights myself so I wouldn't really know I suppose.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 17, 2011)

so basically the guy who trains Aoki is SHIT and Kamogawa doesn't give a SHIT


...i want to complain how pussified Ippo(again) here is but we already know that Mori is to Miyata as how Kishi is to the Sauce.... meh


----------



## Guiness (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't blame George.

Afterall, Miyata-sama is just that GREAT while Ippo is just... good.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 18, 2011)

I disagree. Ippo is the second world best fighter to ever graced this earth. In only one month with a one trick technique he overcame Miyata. Who was a "genius". All throughout the beginning of the serie we have people (like takamura etc) that are praising Ippo for his talent.

At one moment he even completly mimicked Kimura's routine doing it just as well as him.

I blame Kamogawa for Ippo not being able to dodge punches and all because the coach never bothered to have Ippo learn how to. And the only reason we're given is "HURR HE WILL BE MY DESCENDANT" That's selfish. And if Ippo suffers one day from brain damage the fault will solely lie on Kamogawa. It's a wonder Ippo is at the top of the world with this training. 

All in all Kamogawa is a pretty shitty coach (actually he is okay but that's it), having only TWO success. Takamura, the most talented and strong boxer in the world, and Ippo, another insanely gifted athlete.


----------



## Satou (Sep 18, 2011)

I still find it strange how Kamogawa mentions how the world powers won't be able to ignore Ippo for much longer when he earlier mentioned that a rematch with Woli is a no go.  Martinez would stomp the monkey boxer.  I'm not really sure how they can talk about world champions like Martinez if you avoid anyone along your path that even remotely challenges you.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 18, 2011)

Because it's been 6 years Ippo trained his body and eventually he is unlocking new power. But, and it's stupid, if Ippo followed a true fitness coach (Coach could have sent him to see one) So many years won't have been wasted to break his plateau and unlocks the new dempsey roll. (?)

Tho it's funny how Ippo completly forgot about the Haki punch..  It would end every fight so much faster. Especially the Monkey's one.

Here an exhibit of the haki punch at 00:08.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7Vh8tVPjHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Federer (Sep 18, 2011)

Does anyone know when season 3 of the anime will air?


----------



## Satou (Sep 18, 2011)

No, I don't believe there's any specific date of that mentioned.  Mad House hasn't given such information out yet I believe.


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 18, 2011)

is it confirmed there will be a season 3? i still think season 1 > season 2, the 2nd sendo fight was so fucking amazing.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 18, 2011)

Music alone puts season 1 > season 2. 

But we haven't seen anything of a new season yet, not since the Ippo VA let slip about it when the second season ended. There hasn't been anything on the latest anime season charts, and . . . I guess Madhouse is reaching Gonzo-esque financial binds.


----------



## Glued (Sep 18, 2011)

Ippo is such a bitch. Its not that hard to tell your teammate that he's a flincher. I used to be on the wrestling team in highschool and if someone got scared we told them, no big deal. Mori is drama out of nothing.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 18, 2011)

Aoki has always been better than Kimura. It's just that his style is so unconventional that he seems ridiculous.


----------



## Fran (Sep 18, 2011)

Ippo is a douchebag.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Sep 18, 2011)

Doesn't make sense

If he is scared, how in the hell could he do the great look away in the middle of a fight?  I was hoping it would be more like he's punch drunk and losing reflexes


----------



## Fran (Sep 18, 2011)

"at his core, he's probably better than Kimura"

 that was actually quite interesting. Kimura has a better record though.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 18, 2011)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> Doesn't make sense
> 
> If he is scared, how in the hell could he do the great look away in the middle of a fight?  I was hoping it would be more like he's punch drunk and losing reflexes


It's more like he's flinching sometimes, rather than just generally being scared of being hit. If that were the case he couldn't dodge anything... or even get into the ring, for that matter.

So he can _consciously _open himself up to being hit, but can't _sub_consciously dodge attacks. That's what your reflexes are, really. The comparison with Ippo is that Ippo trains so hard and trusts in Kamogawa so much that he's essentially reprogrammed his brain.


----------



## luffyg2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Im really surprise that a boxer could last that long in the boxing world when he close his eyes in a fight... Well it might not mean that Aoki is a coward... he might just need glasses or something like that lolll


----------



## Badalight (Sep 18, 2011)

Wrath said:


> It's more like he's flinching sometimes, rather than just generally being scared of being hit. If that were the case he couldn't dodge anything... or even get into the ring, for that matter.
> 
> So he can _consciously _open himself up to being hit, but can't _sub_consciously dodge attacks. That's what your reflexes are, really. The comparison with Ippo is that Ippo trains so hard and trusts in Kamogawa so much that he's essentially reprogrammed his brain.



Takamura just made it sound like he keeps his eyes open because he wants to see the opponents fists (Since he's afraid of them).


----------



## Wrath (Sep 20, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Takamura just made it sound like he keeps his eyes open because he wants to see the opponents fists (Since he's afraid of them).


Yeah, but he also says that it's because Ippo has been brainwashed by Kamogawa.


----------



## Doc Q (Sep 20, 2011)

Fuck yeah!  Aoki might get a huge leap in skill after this.    

I was expecting more Itagaki wanking after last chapter.   Always good when Aoki and Kimura get some spotlight.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 20, 2011)

There's a lot of focus on Aoki at the moment, so I'm hoping Kimura has something special in his pocket.


----------



## Doc Q (Sep 21, 2011)

Wrath said:


> There's a lot of focus on Aoki at the moment, so I'm hoping Kimura has something special in his pocket.



In his pocket, eh?  



Let's just keep the focus on Aoki.  He hasn't got a single serious/main fight in this manga, like Kimura had against Mashiba.  Kimura can get some love after that.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 21, 2011)

Hahahahahahahaha, it's all Takamura's fault!


----------



## Satou (Sep 21, 2011)

Lol at porn popping up on the TV when Ippo's mom was in the room.

Yeah, just how is Aoki going to get over this fear.  Will he have to finally land a hit on Takamura in a boxing spar to do so?  Don't see that happening.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh Takamura. Morikawa's Humor is still top notch.


----------



## Doc Q (Sep 21, 2011)

This chap was full of lulz.   The porn, the Takamura.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 21, 2011)

Really predictable that it was Taka's fault, but good chapter.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 21, 2011)

Takamura crippled him mentally.


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 21, 2011)

So, Aoki must overcome his fear because Marron's fighter KO'ed Imae in the first round with a right straight.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice Finding


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Sep 21, 2011)

lol, very predictable chapter but extremely hilarious anyway.  I wish we could get some seriousness out of aoki's character for once though.  Still comedy is the manga's strongest aspect these days


----------



## Face (Sep 21, 2011)

Why is it always Takamura?


----------



## Punpun (Sep 21, 2011)

Didn't you read The explanation given to you ? The guy that did it was a badass.


----------



## Fran (Sep 21, 2011)

BWAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!   

Hilarious chapter.

1) Ippo's mum and the porn
2) the singing
3) this isn't a seance...
4) Takamura: IT WAS ME


----------



## Kirito (Sep 21, 2011)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 21, 2011)

I honestly dont think id enjoy the humor as much as I would without onimaru's translations


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 21, 2011)

mumyoryu said:


> I honestly dont think id enjoy the humor as much as I would without onimaru's translations



That panel made the following _really_ predictable


----------



## BVB (Sep 21, 2011)

after Ippo said that aoki has a trauma of a right straight, I expected takamura to be the origin of that trauma.


----------



## Yak (Sep 22, 2011)

"Boxing, friend, do you speak it?!"


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Sep 22, 2011)

Though hilarious, this was somewhat predictable. Love how the manga is returning to its humorous roots


----------



## luffyg2 (Sep 23, 2011)

so many funny moment in this chapter... the part with his mom and the video and when I saw them make fun of Aoki I could not stop laughing. Anyway I can already see Aoki becoming a better boxer and winning the tournament after overcoming this weakness of his


----------



## Wrath (Sep 30, 2011)

Heh. Aoki looks like he's achieved enlightenment.


----------



## cizzle (Sep 30, 2011)

he looks like he is asleep with his eyes open haha. Really hope the training did help, and all fighters show progress in the upcoming tournament!


----------



## Punpun (Sep 30, 2011)

Aoki became retarded. Takamura's last punch really messed his head.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 30, 2011)

This chapter made me smile. When it comes to humour, Mori still has it.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 30, 2011)

Wrath said:


> Heh. Aoki looks like he's achieved enlightenment.



For a moment I thought he was one of those genius type, but sure Mori gonna screw him and put some kind of new problem in the match, I just hope he wins.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 30, 2011)

Mori's killing it. I hope he can keep the momentum flowing into the matches.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 30, 2011)

This page cracked me up

Entire chapter cracked me up in fact


----------



## Kirito (Sep 30, 2011)

I think Aoki has a mode now. Extreme defense mode? 

But in exchange he's retarded.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Oct 1, 2011)

I just noticed on the right...is that Tomiko's ass? I guess she goes commando....

Oh god my eyes!


----------



## Fran (Oct 1, 2011)

Is Aoki really alright?


----------



## Doc Q (Oct 1, 2011)

This chapter 


I'm wondering if Aoki will really become any better because all of this.


----------



## Face (Oct 1, 2011)

He's got brain damage now instead of fear.


----------



## Cirno (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow, Aoki has that look in his eyes. I bet he'll tear his next opponent to little pieces via godly counter-striking.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 1, 2011)

Aoki is just unconscious and will only wake up when he's standing over the body of his opponent, thus ensuring that he loses the subsequent title match.


----------



## Robin (Oct 2, 2011)

I just caught up to the manga and I love it! 

The last chapter was priceless!


----------



## Inugami (Oct 2, 2011)

Nico Robin said:


> I just caught up to the manga and I love it!
> 
> The last chapter was priceless!



Sup Nico, good to have you here


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 3, 2011)

Chapter so funny I was cracking up at work


----------



## Robin (Oct 5, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Sup Nico, good to have you here



hey thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, they're 2 chapters behind (I think).


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 15, 2011)

Saw new FT chapter, that means its 3 chaps now, right?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 15, 2011)

Still no HNI, this fucking sucks.


----------



## BVB (Oct 17, 2011)

was there a break that I missed?


----------



## Fran (Oct 17, 2011)

Do we even have spoilers? :S


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 17, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> Saw new FT chapter, that means its 3 chaps now, right?



If mori didn't take any break then, yes, we got 3 chapters. We don't have a way to know because we didn't got any raws or spoilers.


----------



## daikun (Oct 18, 2011)

Hajime No Ippo 952

Chapter 952 is out  on the next chapter.


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 18, 2011)

HAHAHAHA @ the aoki part. he has a new secret weapon! gotta love this guy 

manabu already entering matrix bullet-time mode, jeeeez -_-


----------



## Fran (Oct 18, 2011)

HNNNNNNNNNNNGHHHHHHHHH some new Ippo at last and it delivers.

I'm surprised they allowed the first few pages in though  Jeez Aoki.


@IS THAT PORN?

translators did a good job of the puns


----------



## perman07 (Oct 18, 2011)

Fran said:


> translators did a good job of the puns


Did they? Then the puns themselves must just suck..

I can like bad humor, bad humor can elicit a laugh cause it's so bad, I just don't even view this as humor, so I have no reaction.

Puns are probably excessively hard to translate though, maybe it would be unfunny enough for me to laugh at in Japanese.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 18, 2011)

The chapter was great until...''First is Itagaki's match''.


----------



## orochipein (Oct 18, 2011)

Hajime No Ippo 952 = godamn both rlly look alike
Otherwise i wanna see AoKimura win their fight while Itagaki get his ass kicked,. This brat is getting on my nerve with his fucking challenge KO time


----------



## Gunners (Oct 18, 2011)

Banging his girlfriend the day before his biggest fight, for shame.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Oct 18, 2011)

Aoki on another level now 

I hope we get equal attention on all 3 fights, definitely do not want this to focus on itagiki again


----------



## Kuya (Oct 19, 2011)

I can see Itagaki fighting Woli or Vorg in the future.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Oct 19, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Banging his girlfriend the day before his biggest fight, for shame.



I swear he did this before as well


----------



## Masai (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't know why but the je t'aime s'il vous plait exchange killed me.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 19, 2011)

Woli should beat the breaks off of Itagaki.


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 19, 2011)

woli vs. manabu ... no thanks! tired of the slow-motion and dodging, fight would last like 2 years in rl time -.-
i rather have a sendo/vorg/takamura bloodbath-like fight


----------



## Kuya (Oct 19, 2011)

Itagaki might even fight Sendo, which would kinda be like fighting Ippo


----------



## Inugami (Oct 19, 2011)

Kuya said:


> Itagaki might even fight Sendo, which would kinda be like fighting Ippo



If that happens I would quit this manga.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 19, 2011)

Why? ^

It would be interesting.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 19, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Why? ^
> 
> It would be interesting.



For me the Itagaki character fails at everything boring in ring, sucks at comedy, and waste so much chapters that could be used on better characters.

Even if Itagaki lose I don't want the next important plot match of Sendou being wasted on him, Itagaki should change gym challenge Ippo and finally disappear of this manga.


----------



## Yak (Oct 19, 2011)

It's become an old story by now, preaching to the audience, but I still find the senseless Itagaki-hate a bit much. He is not that bad, and in no way any worse written than the rest of the cast. 

Yeah, his attitude tends to piss of people because he is among the few with a happy-go-lucky mindset in the ring and actually lives it out to the fullest. Annoying at worst, though; not really warranting that smouldering hatred from some readers.

It's Morikawa's own fault with his horrible writing and pace; the fact that he has effectfully removed almost all cool and interesting (side-)characters from the story, because quite frankly, as nice as the Kamogawa-guys, Ippo and Miyata are, they only take it so far. The opponents were lackluster at best and plain horrible at worst for the last two hundred chapters or so.

Itagaki is one of the few characters who actually received constant development ever since they were introduced and he thus remains one of the last few chars in this manga.

I personally find it interesting to see how he actually fares against someone who is an expert on the same field as his and on whom - due to experience - his strongest weapon might not work on effectively. It'll be a clash between youthful talent and the experience and relentless struggle back upwards to the top from Saeki's side.

Manabu's constantly getting better and just because he goofs around, pulls faces and his happy in the ring, doesn't mean he is an arrogant asshole. Yet. This is also what I enjoy about him; he startet out as the team noob, clawed his way up in the gym hierarchy to some nice asset for the Kamogawa gym, overcame his personal struggles with an old rival, managed to set Ippo as his goal and is slowly advancing.

And with most recent personal developments, he is having this "beat senpai's ring time" thing, which at first sight looks like a modest attempt of surpassing Ippo in his own way but from the looks of it it's going much deeper and hints at deeply rooted and gnawing streak of ambition that might - or might now - take over Itagaki in the future and set a new road for him. 

He is by far the character I enjoy reading about the most out of the Kamogawa gym because everyone else is so deadly set in stone that it has become dull to watch over the years.

A return of the other characters of this manga who always injected live back into it would also be much more welcome rather than Morikawa pulling out more and more new boxer ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) out of his ass. Randy Boy Jr. was the last cool one of them and look how that panned out. Woli is not even worth mentioning, horrible waste of ink.


----------



## Fran (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the Itagaki fight but mainly because of Saeki, who should be an interesting challenge.

That said, expecting Itagaki to lose here would be silly, and it's kinda shit to go into this fight knowing that he will most likely win.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 19, 2011)

Yak said:


> He is by far the character* I enjoy reading* about the most out of the Kamogawa gym because everyone else is so deadly set in stone that it has become dull to watch over the years.



That's my reason.. I don't find him entertaining everything he does fails never made me smile once or feel hyped for his matches, and yet since the day debuted in this manga Mori made it very clear he was going to be more of a main character than Sendou,Volg, or even AoKimura.

Geromichi was better, funny as heck and didn't take him so much fucking time to challenge Ippo, but perhaps Itagaki never gonna have a match with him.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree with Yak, I also enjoy Itagaki's presence. The bullet time thing was stupid, but he does seem like one of the more fleshed out characters, and this odd tension between him and Ippo has been building for a long time now. What makes it interesting is that it isn't just simple jealousy or rivalry, because he also admires and respects Ippo as a role model. He holds mixed feelings toward Ippo, rather than just being one note. He's outwardly cocky and carefree, but inwardly he's quite insecure and self-critical. Quite a good character. His abilities inside the ring are sometimes taken to a silly level, but that goes for pretty much all the matches in this series these days.

I don't think he'll lose to Saeki. When two boxers with the same general level of speed meet, you have to consider other factors like skill, timing, conditioning, etc. They both rely on their speed, but Itagaki seems to be the more complete fighter to me. (Granted, we haven't seen much of Saeki.)


----------



## Inugami (Oct 19, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> I agree with Yak, I also enjoy Itagaki's presence. The bullet time thing was stupid, but he does seem like one of the more fleshed out characters, and this odd tension between him and Ippo has been building for a long time now. What makes it interesting is that it isn't just simple jealousy or rivalry, because he also admires and respects Ippo as a role model. He holds mixed feelings toward Ippo, rather than just being one note. He's outwardly cocky and carefree, but inwardly he's quite insecure and self-critical. Quite a good character. His abilities inside the ring are sometimes taken to a silly level, but that goes for pretty much all the matches in this series these days.
> *
> I don't think he'll lose to Saeki.* When two boxers with the same general level of speed meet, you have to consider other factors like skill, timing, conditioning, etc. They both rely on their speed, but Itagaki seems to be the more complete fighter to me. (Granted, we haven't seen much of Saeki.)



I as one of  the people that most despise Itagaki in this thread I agree with this and hope he wins, it would be dumb to made him lose to Saeki at this point...unless Mori was preparing the plot to made him angry after this match and turn on the Kamogawa gym because they didn't train him properly like Ippo or something, but that isn't the case.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Oct 20, 2011)

Itagaki vs Geromichi?  Make it happen, Geromich by 2nd rnd stoppage!!



Itagaki is ok, but i think he gets too much focus when Aoki, Takamaru, and Kimura are way more interesting.  I like that he lost his first fight by KO though, the whole thing with him being better than Ippo and them not letting him spar is annoying too.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 21, 2011)

953 is up!


----------



## Inugami (Oct 21, 2011)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> Itagaki vs Geromichi?  Make it happen, Geromich by 2nd rnd stoppage!!


Hehehe, Gero already won at being more entertaining and badass he could lose several times to Itagaki and that wouldn't change 



Fenix Down said:


> 953 is up!



Itagaki family>Itagaki 

And Saeki wardrobe looks like something Woli would use.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 21, 2011)

The Itagaki family are such awesome dorks


----------



## Fran (Oct 21, 2011)

Itagaki dad is the best 


Nice build up. Will be a good fight, always liked Saeki


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Oct 21, 2011)

I wish i understood any of the itagaki family jokes lol, they seem pretty hilarious.

I'm tired of this fight already though, hopefully itagaki gets some reality beat into him quickly and we get to the new improved Aoki


----------



## Yak (Oct 22, 2011)

A full chapter wasted on the ring entrance againn, booooring

However, Itagakiiiiin


----------



## Inugami (Oct 22, 2011)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> I wish i understood any of the itagaki family jokes lol, they seem pretty hilarious.
> 
> *I'm tired of this fight already* though, hopefully itagaki gets some reality beat into him quickly and we get to the new improved Aoki



LOL, but I also expect to end it soon,, hope those minutes aren't in slowmo like Kojima's match


----------



## Yak (Oct 22, 2011)

Itagaki-jokes are epic. It takes balls to pull of that kind of corny and nerdy shit they do all the times, even in the utmost, dead-serious situations.

Itagakimasu


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 22, 2011)

It'll be interesting to see what they come up with when he loses to Saeki


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh man another time limited fight. I hope 1 chapter doesn't only cover like 10 seconds like last time. I like Saeki though so I hope it's good


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2011)

I hope Itagaki loses but Aokimura wins.

Itagashit has been too cocky for his own good. At least, not beat Ippo's time.


----------



## Fran (Oct 22, 2011)

I hope Kimura and Aoki produce different results this time too. Would be interesting to see one of them lose and have another title challenge (or both of them would be good) or have one of them lose.
I don't want to see them both lose


----------



## Inugami (Oct 22, 2011)

So much people caring about this match because of Saeki lol, this gonna be similar to Miyata vs RBJ.. minus Miyata marks, people wanted RBJ to win.

Mori can make great characters, too bad he focus in the least charismatic ones.


----------



## Yulwei (Oct 22, 2011)

The best ending is Itagaki winning but not beating Ippo's time. I reckon we'd get some interesting characterisation from him


----------



## Gunners (Oct 22, 2011)

It'd be good if Itagaki lost in the final and Ippo flattened his opponent in the title defense. Just stopped him in the first round. Then after the match he could make a porno with Kumi and send the video to Itagaki.


----------



## orochipein (Oct 23, 2011)

Gunners said:


> It'd be good if Itagaki lost in the final and Ippo flattened his opponent in the title defense. Just stopped him in the first round. Then after the match he could make a porno with Kumi and send the video to Itagaki.



I beg you Morikawa make this happen for the love of God

But we all know that Itagaki will win and Ippo will be worried about his progress


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Oct 26, 2011)

get you back to normal in no time

new chapters out


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 26, 2011)

This image represents a lot of where Ippo as a series has kind of strayed from its roots:


----------



## Fran (Oct 26, 2011)

Shroomsday said:


> This image represents a lot of where Ippo as a series has kind of strayed from its roots:



Agreed. And not for the better, really.

 Although the Woli one would be the epitome


----------



## Inugami (Oct 26, 2011)

Saeki troll face was the best part.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 26, 2011)

Shroomsday said:


> This image represents a lot of where Ippo as a series has kind of strayed from its roots:



It looks like they're doing some sort of ancient ritual dance. The text beside the image also made me pause: 'A Timespace Invader!'

*Readies phaser*


----------



## Guiness (Oct 26, 2011)

I found the chapter to be ridiculous. I'm fucking irritated that George has turned this manga into a *Shonen-Sport* type of manga rather than keep it as a *Sport-Shonen*.

Ah well, as per usual I' hoping for Shitagaki to lose.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 26, 2011)

I found the chapter to be ridiculous. I'm fucking irritated that George has turned this manga into a *Shonen-Sport* type of manga rather than keep it as a *Sport-Shonen*.

Ah well, as per usual I' hoping for Shitagaki to lose.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 26, 2011)

Am I the only one who enjoyed this chapter?


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 26, 2011)

i did enjoy it because we didn't have to wait five chapters until the fight started.
i did hate it because itagaki and saeki are pretty much woli-like, untouchable unless you pressure and wear them down (good luck wearing them down while they focus your vital points etc.)


----------



## Glued (Oct 26, 2011)

itagaki is...WEAK!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 26, 2011)

I liked this chapter.  And doubly liked Gaki finding someone like him.  Saeki looks so happy.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 26, 2011)

wait are they saying saeki hasnt lost since sendo?

whats he been doing the last few years?


----------



## Badalight (Oct 26, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> wait are they saying saeki hasnt lost since sendo?
> 
> whats he been doing the last few years?



LOOKING FOR FAST PEOPLE DUH


----------



## Yak (Oct 27, 2011)

foreign said:


> I found the chapter to be ridiculous. I'm fucking irritated that George has turned this manga into a *Shonen-Sport* type of manga rather than keep it as a *Sport-Shonen*.
> 
> Ah well, as per usual I' hoping for Shitagaki to lose.



He's done that like three- or fourhundred chapters ago...

If ya wanna see a martial-arts/sports manga with realism (and better art), stick to KSKM.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 27, 2011)

Yak said:


> He's done that like three- or fourhundred chapters ago...
> 
> If ya wanna see a martial-arts/sports manga with realism (and better art), stick to KSKM.



If people one a manga like that I recommend:
All Rounder Meguru - Awesome MMA manga
Worst - Highschool thugs going at each other. Also very very awesome and funny.


As for the chapter. I just wish Sendou would enter the ring and knock both of these fuckers out so I can watch my Aoki and Kimura matches


----------



## Yak (Oct 27, 2011)

raziu said:


> If people one a manga like that I recommend:
> All Rounder Meguru - Awesome MMA manga
> Worst - Highschool thugs going at each other. Also very very awesome and funny.
> 
> ...



Right about Meguru, the art is good and it is one of the few MMA mangas which actually portray fairly well how the techniques and moves work. Something up that alley would also be "Teppu", which has a girl for a main character but that doesn't make it less great.

Worst is an epic read but I love it more because of the manly friendship/ gang theme rather than its fights (although those are obviously awesome too).

Last but not least, try Tough, although that is a bit overboard with the realism already, but some of the grappling techniques used are actually interesting to look at. The rest if just some fictional Kung Fu fantasy stuff.

To stay on topic: Chapter kicked off faster than I thought (lol Morikawa), so I am expecting a fast-paced battle. Can't say much yet since it only just started but I frankly miss the times where the art was still portraying something close to human physique. Now every Ippo-character looks like some third world half-to-death staved stick man. Atrocious.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 27, 2011)

I took a look at Tough, skipped around to see how the art would progress, and randomly found some dude with his arm turning into an Akira-like blob thing. 

"It looks like Popeye just ate spinnach!"

So gonna read the fuck out of this one.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 27, 2011)

Kibo and his family are badass, yep people should read that manga.

It's repetitive but you gonna have a bunch of manly men beating the crap out of each other with weird techniques and submissions, something you rarely find this days.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 27, 2011)

I personally find it pretty fucking obvious that Itagaki's gonna end up winning this fight...


----------



## Inugami (Oct 27, 2011)

Solon Solute said:


> I personally find it pretty fucking obvious that Itagaki's gonna end up winning this fight...



Yes, the only guess is if he gonna beat Ippo's time.


----------



## Yak (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't mind if Itagaki wins here. Good enough to see Saeki again but I don't think he has much relevance other than a stepping stone for secondary characters in this manga. 

What Morikawa should do is focus on Imai again. Can't believe how the guy was basically just written out of the story when he was made out to be a similarely talented striker as Itagaki was an outboxer.

The Itagaki-Ippo rivalry shouldn't be more than a means for Manabu's character development but doesn't need Ippo as a rival. He needs to form his own rivalries with someone of his generation and Imai was already established as a great one. I hope Itagaki's winning streak continues a bit longer only for him to bump into Imai again, seeing him becoming so strong again that he is a serious obstacle.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Oct 30, 2011)

only problem with Ippo is started to lack focus.  I mean it's really just going on and on, with no end in sight.  Why even waste chapters on a minor characters fight that could be done in one.  Wasn't ippo supposed to take on the world a few years ago, now he's back fighting over the hill bums who had to cut down to try and win a fight.  What point was there in that to the story in the long run?  Woli fight dragged on for half a year as well


----------



## tfrankel (Oct 30, 2011)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> only problem with Ippo is started to lack focus.



I am going to have to disagree here. Even the coach said that Ippo's training is finally starting to bear fruit. We all know he was upgrading the Dempsey roll, we just didn't see it in the matches that he was having. Now the author is finally trying to show us that the matches weren't all for nothing. I think the next match, will reveal a little more about the evolved Dempsey roll.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 31, 2011)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> only problem with Ippo is started to lack focus.  I mean it's really just going on and on, with no end in sight.  Why even waste chapters on a minor characters fight that could be done in one.  Wasn't ippo supposed to take on the world a few years ago, now he's back fighting over the hill bums who had to cut down to try and win a fight.  What point was there in that to the story in the long run?  Woli fight dragged on for half a year as well



Yes but I realized this since Itagaki got his first big ass Arc tourney, the plot would get a lot more slow paced, which is funny because hes the fastest character.


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 31, 2011)

i just read through Tough, i like it! seiku and jet are my favourites


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 5, 2011)

955:

this


----------



## Inugami (Nov 5, 2011)

Shroomsday said:


> 955:
> 
> this



How much stamina those two dudes are know to have?, and Itagaki stopped a big ass time there match should of ended right now if Saeki didn't took his time watching Itagaki.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 5, 2011)

I think he expected another volley, like how the Gaki ended Karasawa match. 
Dude shoulda went in for the kill immediately though. 

Gotta say, I am enjoying all the smugfaces we're getting.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2011)

Itagaki thought he was playing Fight Night round 4 and Saeki should have pulled a Mayweather.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 5, 2011)

This is how I expect Pacquiao vs Marquez should go, except for Saeki's incompetence.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2011)

Pacquiao and Marquez will look nothing like that . 

Itagaki and Saeki are supposed to have similar attributes, in that they both rely on their speed and reflexes. Pacquiao and Marquez are different fighters, Pacquiao is primarily an offence fighter, how he goes about it depends on who he is fighting, darting in and out or simply overworking the opponent. Marquez is a counter puncher. It also shows that they are completely different to Itagaki and Seiki. 

None of their fights resemble this fight, I don't see why you expect the third too. 

Anyways, Pacquiao vs Marquez will be a one sided beat down.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 5, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> I think he expected another volley, like how the Gaki ended *Karasawa match. *
> Dude shoulda went in for the kill immediately though.
> 
> Gotta say, I am enjoying all the smugfaces we're getting.



I fast read that match so I don't remember the details of how ended, but when Taka said the first one that lags was getting owned I found very funny  Itagaki wasted for a moment there and Saeki just watching 

Also I agree with you Saeki troll faces and reactions are making this match very entertaining.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 5, 2011)

I like how Saeki is just able to avoid everything. The only thing missing is his ability to take advantage of this and actually shoot precise counters through the flurries that Itagaki is throwing. (Must be difficult due to Itagaki's handspeed, though.) 

I like the idea of Itagaki learning to be a bit more versatile in this match. This is the first time where he doesn't have a significant speed advantage, and he's up against a guy with more experience too, so I'm curious to see how he handles this. He's already being foolish, trying to beat Ippo's record and throwing big flurries that drain his stamina right at the start of the bout, and if Saeki goes to the body then he'll be in even more trouble.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Nov 5, 2011)

Itagaki's being dumb by throwing flurries and gassing this early on. He's got plenty of time left to beat ippo's record so he should have felt it out a bit more. I hope Saeki puts him on his ass next chapter


----------



## Kuya (Nov 5, 2011)

this chapter shows how far away Itakagi is from Ippo


----------



## Fran (Nov 5, 2011)

When the commentator was like "WHICH FIGHTER WOULD MOVE FIRST" I had this dread feeling in my gut that we'd be treated to 5 chapters of those two staring at each other ala Ippo vs Kojima


----------



## Guiness (Nov 5, 2011)

Itagaki is quite lucky he is fighting Saeki, who is quite similar to him in terms of attitude and self-esteem, though Saeki is no where near as egotistical as Itagaki.

I liked the chapter. The page spreads reminded me of the old Ippo.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2011)

Make Woli vs Itagaki happen, without a plot shield of course.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmmm...

Itagaki wanting to break Ippo's Ko time didn't really seem like it dramatically altered the way we've seen him fight. In general, Itagaki seems to rush in against his opponents and try to overtake them with numbers. Since he's usually the faster of the two fighters, he believes he doesn't really need to give a crap about seeing what the guys got. He did the same against Randy, Imai, and even kurasawa ( seeing as he lost patient and jumped the guy). 

The only thing I'm expecting will be different with this fight is that Itagaki will get eye problems or maybe a cut to screw with his vision. Either that or he gets schooled on outboxing etiquette only to win due to green eyes...


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Nov 6, 2011)

tfrankel said:


> I am going to have to disagree here. Even the coach said that Ippo's training is finally starting to bear fruit. We all know he was upgrading the Dempsey roll, we just didn't see it in the matches that he was having. Now the author is finally trying to show us that the matches weren't all for nothing. I think the next match, will reveal a little more about the evolved Dempsey roll.



I guess, but how many times is ippo going to "evolve" and "perfect" the demsey roll?  Last time was a year maybe 2 years ago lol.  

None of these recent fights have grown Ippo's character at all, it's been 20 years and he hasn't even challenged martinez yet or another world title holder.  Seems like it's going through the motions over and over again to me.

I still love the manga though, because of the characters.  I mean i can't imagine how rough sticking with the manga must be for anybody who's been reading since the beginning though, i've only been reading maybe 2 or 3 years now and i'm already impatient about how it's being paced.

And honestly, i think the manga started going a little downhill after the dempsey roll was introduced.  In the beginning it was more realistic, he was learning multitudes of punches, footwork, infighting, defense.  Then he got the dempsey, and that was all he used for a LOOOONG time, I wish they would get away from the supermoves and get back to actual technique and game plans for the fights.  In the woli fight, ippo was just in survival mode he looked like an amatuer and got a pretty lucky win


----------



## CreepingFeature (Nov 7, 2011)

re-reading some chapters:

Link removed

Aoki... that's because your eyes are closed all those times!


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 7, 2011)

I like reading through old chapters sometimes too. 

Ippo in gangster mode.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 10, 2011)

New chapter is interesting: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Well sort of, it seems like they have some idea of what they want to do at the end, though the rest of the chapter is kinda standoff-ish.


----------



## Robin (Nov 12, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> I like reading through old chapters sometimes too.
> 
> Ippo in gangster mode.



One of the few places Ippo looks hot, and even that's in an imagination bubble


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 12, 2011)

I keep going to youtube to check out clips Ippo's english dub - 
and I can't get enough of Mack-A-No-Ooh-Chi


----------



## cizzle (Nov 15, 2011)

10days since the last chap, when is the new one coming out?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Nov 15, 2011)

> Hajime no Ippo: Irregular and unpredictable releases!


Taken from their site.


----------



## freetgy (Nov 16, 2011)

and this too.


----------



## James (Nov 16, 2011)

956 is on MS. It's not bad, I feel like there's nothing overly offensive about this fight so far. It's not got me on the edge of my seat, but it's all relatively believable (in Ippo terms), well drawn and decently paced, so it'll do.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 16, 2011)

I feel like the art was really good in this chapter.


----------



## Fran (Nov 16, 2011)

Saeki's a beast.


----------



## orochipein (Nov 16, 2011)

I must admit, Woli wannabe has an incredible reflexe even Ippo and Takamura are immpressed


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 16, 2011)

Were these not the same flicker jabs that messed him up going back several chapters?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 16, 2011)

First Itagaki match I'm enjoying a  lot!, fuck is the best match in years  from HNI.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Nov 17, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> Were these not the same flicker jabs that messed him up going back several chapters?



Not at all. Itagaki has been dealing with Flickers for a while now. 

And this fight is >>>>. Fuck what anyone is talking about. I'm glad we can actually see Saeki's full potential, and there is no speed advantage, so this should be golden.


JihaD


----------



## cizzle (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah Ita has alot of experience fighting flickr's. So this should not be a problem indeed. I wonder how this fight is going to be ended, since both seem to be unable to get a clean hit.
Maybe one lucky hit that makes an eyecut or something?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 17, 2011)

The Gaki looks blazed out his fucking mind in some of those panels.  Awesome.


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't know how Morikawa will show this fight but maybe he will skip it to round 4, when we will see hollow-Itagaki (or maniac).


----------



## Gunners (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fran (Nov 17, 2011)

Mexican elbows are sugoi.


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 17, 2011)

Gogogogogo
gogogogogo
gogogogogo


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 21, 2011)

Chapter #957 Raw:


----------



## Fran (Nov 21, 2011)

Look at Saeki's smugface.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 23, 2011)

The smugfaces are glorious. This fight is glorious. I honestly hope this fight ends in a cloud of smoke, the crowd looking on in awe as the smoke clears to reveal the victor standing over the loser laying in a giant crater in the middle of the ring. 

I feel for that ref though. Always gets the tough matches. I hope one day Mori takes us through the life and times of the ref dude - how he longs for the days of Date and his easy to call dominating victories, how he lies awake in fear and doubt on the eve of an Ippo match, and how the guilt of so many poorly called matches eats away at his ability to bang his wife and many mistresses.


----------



## truetomyself (Nov 23, 2011)

So it's another chapter where they just play tag... 
I thought it was a boxing manga.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2011)

They're just herping and derping around the ring at supposedly so high speeds.

Martinez would casually left-slap them both


----------



## Kirito (Nov 24, 2011)

So which real-life match can we equate this with?


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Nov 24, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> The smugfaces are glorious. This fight is glorious. I honestly hope this fight ends in a cloud of smoke, the crowd looking on in awe as the smoke clears to reveal the victor standing over the loser laying in a giant crater in the middle of the ring.
> 
> I feel for that ref though. Always gets the tough matches. I hope one day Mori takes us through the life and times of the ref dude - how he longs for the days of Date and his easy to call dominating victories, how he lies awake in fear and doubt on the eve of an Ippo match, and how the guilt of so many poorly called matches eats away at his ability to bang his wife and many mistresses.



This post brought me to actual tears, LMAO.

+reps and somebody call Mori- The Ref arc needs to happen.


JihaD


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 24, 2011)

In what round does Itagaki need beat Saeki to break the record?


----------



## Fran (Nov 24, 2011)

If Itagaki's aiming for Ippo's record, he should be looking at Round 4, 2 min 12 secs.

If Itagaki wants to get _the_ record for laying the quickest smackdown to Saeki, he has to look at Sendo's Round 1, 1 min 4 seconds, which isn't happening.


----------



## Face (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm already not liking this fight. All they have been doing so far is running around chasing each other.


----------



## truetomyself (Nov 24, 2011)

Am i the only one who wants Itagaki to lose?
I really liked the guy before he became so arrogant.

I wonder if by showing Itagaki's fixation on (secretly) beating Ippo's records, Morikawa is building up tensions for a fight between them. 
It's pretty obvious that Itagaki won't be satisfied until he beats Ippo in the ring.


----------



## Robin (Nov 24, 2011)

I get the feeling that he'll win based on how his last fight went. I may be wrong though. Itagaki needs to be a bit paranoid (like when he fought his rival) to get serious. Ippo said he's not professional some time ago and that he lacks the determination to win in a fight unless he's paranoid. Itagaki is not confident in his own strength like Ippo.


----------



## Yak (Nov 25, 2011)

kids said:


> Am i the only one who wants Itagaki to lose?
> I really liked the guy before he became so arrogant.
> 
> I wonder if by showing Itagaki's fixation on (secretly) beating Ippo's records, Morikawa is building up tensions for a fight between them.
> It's pretty obvious that Itagaki won't be satisfied until he beats Ippo in the ring.



So every fighter who isn't a wimpy excuse of a man and shrivelling down to nothing like Ippo so often does in his overblown modesty and instead is confident in his abilities, is arrogant now?

Then Vorg, Sendo, Date, Mashiba, Sawamura, heck everyone who is NOT Ippo is arrogant. K. 

If Itagaki was arrogant he wouldn't worry so much about breaking time records.


----------



## truetomyself (Nov 25, 2011)

Yak said:


> So every fighter who isn't a wimpy excuse of a man and shrivelling down to nothing like Ippo so often does in his overblown modesty and instead is confident in his abilities, is arrogant now?
> 
> Then Vorg, Sendo, Date, Mashiba, Sawamura, heck everyone who is NOT Ippo is arrogant. K.



I wouldn't call anyone of these guys "arrogant". 
The only characters that i would call arrogant are Takamura & Hawk. And Takamura is everyone's favorite (mine, as well) so i have no problem with arrogance per se. 
It's just Itagaki's sneaky kind of arrogance that i hate.



Yak said:


> If Itagaki was arrogant he wouldn't worry so much about breaking time records.



I think it has more to do with him being cowardly. Because despite what he says, the only thing that he really wants is to beat Ippo (and now he thinks he can do it... and maybe he can...). But instead of admitting it and coming clean he has chosen a sneaky (cowardly) path of breaking Ippo's time records.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 25, 2011)

kids said:


> Am i the only one who wants Itagaki to lose?
> I really liked the guy before he became so arrogant.
> 
> I wonder if by showing Itagaki's fixation on (secretly) beating Ippo's records, Morikawa is building up tensions for a fight between them.
> It's pretty obvious that Itagaki won't be satisfied until he beats Ippo in the ring.



Dunno I'm not a fan of those two characters So I don't care who wins this match I just hope prick Itagaki becomes more arrogant!, I never liked him and I would legit mark if he get awfully pwnd in the ring, there's something on Itagaki being a good guy that doesn't work, maybe is because Mori protects him a lot, I don't remember him being humiliated by Takamura and even if RBJ defeated him he didn't look as bad like Ippo/Miyata in their spar with Martinez/Date.

Now! if he becomes an antagonist and all of this was a way to build him Mori would be a genius imo! this would be the second character I would love to see going down on HNI, the first being the racist dude of Kamogawa second world war arc.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Nov 25, 2011)

itagaki's always been arogant, even when he lost his first match for being a noob.  I never really had too much a problem with him until the manga started wasting chapters on his fights.  Only significant one was against his rival back in the day


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 25, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Dunno I'm not a fan of those two characters So I don't care who wins this match I just hope prick Itagaki becomes more arrogant!, I never liked him and I would legit mark if he get awfully pwnd in the ring, there's something on Itagaki being a good guy that doesn't work, maybe is because Mori protects him a lot, I don't remember him being humiliated by Takamura and even if RBJ defeated him he didn't look as bad like Ippo/Miyata in their spar with Martinez/Date.
> 
> Now! if he becomes an antagonist and all of this was a way to build him Mori would be a genius imo! this would be the second character I would love to see going down on HNI, the first being the racist dude of Kamogawa second world war arc.



To be honest, I think the fact that Itagaki has both positive and negative traits is what makes him interesting as a character. One of the things that drew me to HnI in the first place was how it didn't just feel like 'good guys versus bad guys'. I mean, at first it looked like that would be the case, but even guys like Mashiba and Sawamura had sympathetic elements to their character, and in many cases Ippo's opponents were more interesting than he was, so part of me ended up rooting for them. (I particularly liked Vorg and Sendo.) 

The Itagaki-Ippo potential clash has had one of the biggest build-ups in the series...its been going on for years now. I just hope Mori handles the resolution properly.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 25, 2011)

For me that's the problem...This manga has so many great characters and it's just a waste to see Itagaki fight when we instead could see what some of them are up to.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 25, 2011)

People calling Itagaki arrogant while saying that Sendo isn't.

Herp derp


----------



## Yak (Nov 25, 2011)

The amount of shit in this thread reflects the depth this manga has sunken to.


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 26, 2011)

Yak said:


> The amount of shit in this thread reflects the depth this manga has sunken to.


----------



## Yak (Nov 26, 2011)

Quod era demonstrandum.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 26, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> People calling Itagaki arrogant while saying that Sendo isn't.
> 
> Herp derp



They're a different kind of arrogant, though. Sendo is dorky-stupid arrogant, while Itagaki is smugface-clever arrogant.


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 26, 2011)

Yak said:


> Quod era demonstrandum.





10char


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Nov 27, 2011)

You'd have a better chance seeing Ippo fight Miyata than him fighting itagaki.  It'll never happen, that's the whole point of this little "challenge"


----------



## Id (Nov 28, 2011)

Kirito said:


> So which real-life match can we equate this with?



Amir Khan vs Paulie Malignaggi.....but we quickly found out speed alone, was not going to be enough to compensate for everything else. Khan had his way with him. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFij3RKev14[/YOUTUBE]

It was suppose to be a high speed chess match.


----------



## Fran (Nov 28, 2011)

Saeki has a tremendous reiatsu. 



His shunpo is top-tier too.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 28, 2011)

I swear, the boxers' shorts are growing bigger at the expense of the boxers themselves.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 28, 2011)

The proportions have become increasingly stylised. The (inconsistently) tiny legs aren't quite as disconcerting as how long the torso is judging by the point where the ass begins.


----------



## freetgy (Nov 28, 2011)

Yak said:


> Quod era demonstrandum.



Quod era*t* demonstrandum


----------



## Robin (Nov 28, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I swear, the boxers' shorts are growing bigger at the expense of the boxers themselves.



they gotta buff up their shorts too


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 28, 2011)

So how many chaps are we behind anyways? It seems like we're behind by 1 or 2 months, but the latest RAW I saw was 958. Unless Mori's been sick or something . . .


----------



## Zaru (Nov 29, 2011)

How is the current fight supposed to look in real time? Are they just hopping around? I mean they're not actually moving around like hovercrafts, right?


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 5, 2011)

. Donaire is a big fan of HnI and got to meet Morikawa. In the video included in the article, Donaire said Morikawa compares him to Miyata.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 11, 2011)

960's raw is up. 



Dream Brother said:


> . Donaire is a big fan of HnI and got to meet Morikawa. In the video included in the article, Donaire said Morikawa compares him to Miyata.



Awesome


----------



## BlaZeR (Dec 12, 2011)

958 is out. Boooring.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 12, 2011)

I liked the chap, Itagaki is being a fucking jerk.

I always found him unlikeable, now I have legit reasons.


----------



## Bluth (Dec 12, 2011)

Inugami said:


> I liked the chap, Itagaki is being a fucking jerk.
> 
> I always found him unlikeable, now I have legit reasons.



He's been like this for a long long time.  He's arrogant, obnoxious, whiny, a lot of negative qualities, plus he's a part of the "genius" crew who are always favored in these types of mangas.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 12, 2011)

I miss the days when the manga would focus on the technical aspect of the matches as opposed to the physical stats ( which should have a realistic limit).


----------



## Fran (Dec 12, 2011)

I miss the days before Soul Society Arc where Itagaki didn't have shunpo.


----------



## Elite (Dec 12, 2011)

This is kinda becoming like Ippo's "fight" against the old dude (forgot his name). No wonder Hajime no Ippo is not getting an anime anymore. Boring as hell.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 12, 2011)

Elite said:


> This is kinda becoming like Ippo's "fight" against the old dude (forgot his name). No wonder Hajime no Ippo is not getting an anime anymore. Boring as hell.



there are still some things i want to see animated, like WW2 arc, sendo gaiden, taka vs. eagle etc.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 12, 2011)

Hajime no DBZ


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 12, 2011)

Here we go to the horrible pacing again.  This Manga will be 10,000 chapters before it ends.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Dec 12, 2011)

manga is slowly closing in on 1000 chapters, WOW.  Just looked at the chapter this week and finally noticed.  How many serialized manga's have run this long, do any of you know?


and about the recent chapter, nothing happened that didn't already happen.  Seems like a lot of wasted chapters recently, especially the 14-15 page ones, maybe he's trying to get to 1000 before finally getting to wrap things up?


----------



## James (Dec 12, 2011)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> and about the recent chapter, nothing happened that didn't already happen.  Seems like a lot of wasted chapters recently, especially the 14-15 page ones, maybe he's trying to get to 1000 before finally getting to wrap things up?



You kidding? Remember Takamura's goal, the amount of progress Ippo still needs to make, obvious further fights for characters like Mashiba, Sendo and so on?

I think the reason for the pacing is that Mori basically intends to do Ippo for most of his life. I wouldnt be surprised if it hits 1500 chapters.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Dec 13, 2011)

James said:


> You kidding? Remember Takamura's goal, the amount of progress Ippo still needs to make, obvious further fights for characters like Mashiba, Sendo and so on?
> 
> I think the reason for the pacing is that Mori basically intends to do Ippo for most of his life. I wouldnt be surprised if it hits 1500 chapters.



Honestly, it's hard to remember any of that stuff that happened hundreds of chapters ago.  If he wants to do all that, then why have full chapters where characters repeat what was said the last chapter.  Fights where one round takes 3 months, i mean i don't see how he's going to get to any of that ever


----------



## James (Dec 13, 2011)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> Honestly, it's hard to remember any of that stuff that happened hundreds of chapters ago.  If he wants to do all that, then why have full chapters where characters repeat what was said the last chapter.  Fights where one round takes 3 months, i mean i don't see how he's going to get to any of that ever



Then you missed the point of what I said.

I literally think Mori still plans to be writing Ippo 10 years from now. 

That's how he can pace it like this and still get all that done.

For the record that's not really very farfetched either. It's a 21 year old manga as it is.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2011)

insi_tv said:


> there are still some things i want to see animated, like WW2 arc, sendo gaiden, taka vs. eagle etc.



You forgot Sawamura vs Mashiba.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 13, 2011)

I love how when I rant at Itagaki matches almost all the people here defend him, now for once I like him and people start complain about this match...


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 13, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You forgot Sawamura vs Mashiba.



how could i?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 13, 2011)

Inugami said:


> I love how when I rant at Itagaki matches almost all the people here defend him, now for once I like him and people start complain about this match...



Almost all the people? It's always a rather small minority while most people join you 
But yeah, i'm not caring too much for this fight


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Dec 14, 2011)

James said:


> Then you missed the point of what I said.
> 
> I literally think Mori still plans to be writing Ippo 10 years from now.
> 
> ...



i know what you mean, i'm just not sure it's going to happen.  I think it's a difference between a long story, and a drawn out one.  He could very well be getting caught up in the little stuff and never get to the important stuff at all.  I guess i could do 10 years, at least it'll be done before i'm 40 myself lol


----------



## Inugami (Dec 14, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Almost all the people? It's always a rather small minority while most people join you
> But yeah, i'm not caring too much for this fight



Shhhhh!


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Dec 19, 2011)

Ffff....this chapter just made me more annoyed about the fact that itagaki will eventually win


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 19, 2011)

Itagaki shitting on these untalented fucks.


----------



## bludvein (Dec 20, 2011)

Is it bad that I hope Saeki socks Itagaki in the face? Its like the mangaka goes out of his way to make Itagaki unlikable.

Once he gets in the ring he acts so cocky that it makes you want to see him lose.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 20, 2011)

I actually liked this chapter.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Dec 20, 2011)

best chapter of the fight so far, and it had little to do with the actual fight lol.


----------



## truetomyself (Dec 20, 2011)

I want more of 

and less of

am i asking for too much?

This chapter made me all nostalgic for the days when this manga was actually funny.


----------



## Face (Dec 20, 2011)

How fast did Ippo take out Saeki again?


----------



## truetomyself (Dec 20, 2011)

Face said:


> How fast did Ippo take out Saeki again?





4(6) & 2:12


----------



## Kirito (Dec 20, 2011)

More Takamura is appreciated. I don't care about Itagaki. He can die in a ditch for all I care.


----------



## Fran (Dec 20, 2011)

TAKAMURA UPPERCUT


----------



## Wrath (Dec 20, 2011)

It's not that I dislike Itagaki as much as he's by far my least favourite member of the Kamogawa Gym, and yet gets a disproportionate amount of time devoted to him.

He's unbeatable too, because he's a genius with Ippo's "pull victory out of nowhere" power. Even when he shouldn't win he'll still win.

Aoki and Kimura's fights probably won't even get a fraction of the time we've spent on this one.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 20, 2011)

To be fair, Itagaki is more important to the plot right now than Aoki or Kimura because he is in the same weight class as Ippo.

It's going to result in Ippo relinquishing the Japanese title (Finally).


----------



## hehey (Dec 20, 2011)

Itagaki has too much "natural talent", its annoying as hell.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 20, 2011)

What we really need right now is fullspeed Itagaki getting bitchslapped by a non-speedster. Casually.


----------



## Wrath (Dec 20, 2011)

Zaru said:


> What we really need right now is fullspeed Itagaki getting bitchslapped by a non-speedster. Casually.


Well, the manga seems to be building up towards Itagaki fighting Ippo, and we all know that if it came down to it Ippo would win that fight. If nothing else his character shield is stronger.

Sadly he probably won't do it "casually".


----------



## Inugami (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm okay with that not happening in the future, RBJ already made him his bitch.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah, Saeki's depth and roundness is highlighting what a tedious and vapid litle shit Itagaki is : /

And Takamura is still an annoying, unfunny, overated jerk.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 20, 2011)

Fuck yeah, Saeki. I'm really looking forward to his re-match with Ippo. 

Shinoda's whole "Go get em kid" might not just be the seeds of Gaki's eventual loss in this fight, but also, his exodus from the gym.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Dec 22, 2011)

Everyone hated Miyata, but his rivalry with ippo was the best part of the manga to me.  So hyped up to see that fight then, bam, can't make weight no more let me go fight this other guy instead and never fight ippo!

i guess itagaki is somehow meant to replace him as a "rival" off ippo's even if they never actually fight.  He wants his chick, wants his title, but isn't willing to leave the gym to fight.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 22, 2011)

itagaki is about to get rocked rofl


----------



## Wrath (Dec 22, 2011)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> Everyone hated Miyata, but his rivalry with ippo was the best part of the manga to me.  So hyped up to see that fight then, bam, can't make weight no more let me go fight this other guy instead and never fight ippo!
> 
> i guess itagaki is somehow meant to replace him as a "rival" off ippo's even if they never actually fight.  He wants his chick, wants his title, but isn't willing to leave the gym to fight.


I liked Miyata back when the rivalry was two-sided. Once Miyata ascended to his sky-throne and Ippo lost all confidence in ever being able to beat him it got lame.


----------



## orochipein (Dec 22, 2011)

Itagaki gonna get his shit rocked very hard!!


----------



## Wrath (Dec 22, 2011)

orochipein said:


> Itagaki gonna get his shit rocked very hard!!


Yes, but unfortunately it's just so that he can have a turnaround victory.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 22, 2011)

Meh, I think its pretty good. Then again, I read in bunches.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm entertained with this match, not at RRR! and Buyuden level of enjoyment but this is surprising coming from a Itagaki match.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 23, 2011)

I wonder if this is still popular in Japan. Seriously after Morikawa fucked up with the speed thing. The manga has gone downhill for me. It's way too exaggerated. Feels almost like a supernatural manga now. I just want this to be over with already and move on to Takamura.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 23, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I wonder if this is still popular in Japan. Seriously after Morikawa fucked up with the speed thing. The manga has gone downhill for me. It's way too exaggerated. Feels almost like a supernatural manga now. I just want this to be over with already and move on to Takamura.



Not just speed. Pretty much everything in the fights have gone to hell. I've never been able to figure out why, especially because Mori is clearly a massive fan of the sport. Someone (ages ago) suggested it might be due to his editor, but I doubt that.


----------



## Fran (Dec 23, 2011)

Well the manga has stagnated as well - Ippo and Takamura haven't made a lot of progress towards their goals for the past . . .  500 chapters? 

Takamura's been defending since forever, and Ippo's still got a whole bucket of Asian champs to fight through to become defacto asian champ next to Miyata.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]nA5E6w9wRD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fran (Dec 23, 2011)

Bwahahahah  Yokai's greatest hits.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2011)

Fran said:


> Well the manga has stagnated as well - Ippo and Takamura haven't made a lot of progress towards their goals for the past . . .  500 chapters?



He'd have to break his formula and shorten the fights or basically timeskip/fastforward over a lot of them except the real highlights.
Let's face it, this manga is nearing 1000 chapters. Ippo would still need a good dozen fights before even thinking about challenging Martinez.
That's a lot of chapters, and we're not even accounting for the other characters and their fights here. Let alone the comedy/personality development inbetween.


----------



## Wrath (Dec 23, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Not just speed. Pretty much everything in the fights have gone to hell. I've never been able to figure out why, especially because Mori is clearly a massive fan of the sport. Someone (ages ago) suggested it might be due to his editor, but I doubt that.


Well, for a long time it was building towards Ippo vs Miyata, and then at the last minute that was thrown away and everything has seemed aimless since. Naturally I don't know exactly why, but an argument can be made that it's because editorial wanted him to extend the series. After all, the whole champion hunt is essentially filler to get Ippo back into the position where he can fight Miyata.

The last fight didn't even make any sense in the context of Ippo trying to fight all the Pacific champions.


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 23, 2011)

Round #961 RAW: couldn't react to the speed of Chrysalis Aizen

I think everyone will like this chapter


----------



## Muk (Dec 23, 2011)

what's with the part 1 in the title? did it go into a break?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2011)

That's thread numbering. All threads above 10000 posts get split into parts. Sadmin shenanigans.


----------



## Muk (Dec 23, 2011)

ahh ok, i thought it went on some sort of time skip/break so it might have been worth it to catch up on it. but i guess that is not the case


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 23, 2011)

im really hoping itagaki loses


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _961_ 



No big surprise there
Oh look, Itagaki's two little ghosts are back


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _961_ 



Dat uppercut. Seriously, I love it when Mori does a quick sequential lead-up into a punch like that. POW. 

Even though he's destroying him in orthodox stance, Gaki's having RBJ flashbacks. Though I was reminded more of the Woli fight. Chopsticks and all.


----------



## freetgy (Dec 24, 2011)

thank got that brick gets his ass handed to him at least once


----------



## Zaru (Dec 24, 2011)

Normally I'd think "oh well he's gonna pull something out of his ass anyway", but Morikawa had him explicitly state his confusion and lack of options (like going faster or whatever), which kind of tells different.
Then again, Ippo somehow managed to beat that jungle kid...


----------



## Kirito (Dec 24, 2011)

That's why Mori didn't do any Ippo fights after Woli. Fans were incensed how that bullshit turned out lol.

Anyway, good job Saeki.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 24, 2011)

Saeki probably has poor conditioning.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Dec 30, 2011)

Speed + Timing = Death


best chapter of the fight, none of that supernatural crap just straight boxing


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 30, 2011)

Though I'd like to see him be more agressive, it's pretty cool to see how much Saeki has grown mentally. He's intensely focused on winning and isn't obsessed with that daredevil's high that consumed him in the Ippo match. 

The only way I see Gaki gaining some footing again is if he unlocks another level of his speed (unlikely), or he mimic's Saeki's attack patterns and atleast staves him off that way.


----------



## James (Dec 30, 2011)

Good chapter. I'm loving seeing Itagaki feeling hopeless that he's losing in his comfort zone. To be honest though I'd be willing to bet the end result is just him discovering GEAR 3 so to speak and disappearing from everyone's sight for several minutes, then Saeki just falls to the ground.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 30, 2011)

Itakagi is going to win by unlocking some sorta zen mode where he doesn't think, just let his fast body/reflexes move on it's own.

Come on, you know it's true.


----------



## Doc Q (Dec 30, 2011)

James said:


> Good chapter. I'm loving seeing Itagaki feeling hopeless that he's losing in his comfort zone. To be honest though I'd be willing to bet the end result is just him discovering GEAR 3 so to speak and disappearing from everyone's sight for several minutes, then Saeki just falls to the ground.




Itagaki inflating his boxing glove to giant proportions and smashing Saeki out of the ring seems less strange than it should be for a 'real life' sports manga. I wonder at what point it got this bad. 


But yeah, Itagaki is going to unlock/discover something which just borders on the supernatural and win the fight.


----------



## Tre_azam (Dec 30, 2011)

i lol'd at gaki thinkin he only lost to randy because of his style. Randy would murder him even in he fought like a normal fighter


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 30, 2011)

I lol'd at that too. He is thinking that while getting pounded by freaking Saeki..


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 30, 2011)

Finally a decent chapter.

Saeki is taking him to school. Countering the counter, mixing feints in with regular shots to confuse him, taking control of the distance and pace, and thinking a few steps ahead. He's actually better than I remember him being against Ippo. Itagaki's inner thoughts were also amusing: 'Why!? Why am I taking this beating!?'


----------



## orochipein (Dec 30, 2011)

Seeing Itagaki getting pummeled like a ragdoll is so delicious:ho i hope Saeki will fuck the shit outta him till the latter wins via some miraculous stuff...


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 30, 2011)

Good chapter. I thought Mori forgot about Itagaki short-comings when it comes to out-boxing, but it looks like they're on display again. Itagaki is a predictable little punk when it comes to out-boxing, and his "genius" is strictly related to his speed and generic body adaptability. If nothing else, I feel like this chapter made it glaring clear how far away Itagaki is from being competitive with Ippo. 

Ippo would slaughter Ita worse than he did pre-freedom woli. Destroy that kid Saeki!


----------



## Gunners (Dec 30, 2011)

I'd like to see him in the ring against Sendo, his desire to step into the ring would practically be killed. After Imai whooped his ass in the amateur mental blocks were placed on his ability.

His biggest problem is his inability to listen, all the other fighters do what their coach says but he ignored outright. In speed Itagaki could actually be faster than Saeki but the later will beat him to the punch on the outside because he doesn't have to step in.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 30, 2011)

Tre_azam said:


> i lol'd at gaki thinkin he only lost to randy because of his style. Randy would murder him even in he fought like a normal fighter



Randy pretty much the guy that can fight any type of fighter, he only needed to watch Ippo pose and looked like he already know what to do, I wouldn't be surprised if he would beat Woli with more ease than Ippo, sucks that Mori is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for Miyata and Randy got trolled.


----------



## Fran (Dec 30, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Randy pretty much the guy that can fight any type of fighter, he only needed to watch Ippo pose and looked like he already know what to do, I wouldn't be surprised if he would beat Woli with more ease than Ippo, sucks that *Mori is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for Miyata* and Randy got trolled.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Dec 31, 2011)

Itagaki can still win this fight realistically without any supernatural shit, it's still only the second round losing a round doesn't = losing the fight.    If he cools his head and stops over analyzing he can at least get back in the fight.  If it goes on for 10 more rounds and he pulls a Ko out his ass like Ippo that would just be sad



Gunners said:


> I'd like to see him in the ring against Sendo, his desire to step into the ring would practically be killed. After Imai whooped his ass in the amateur mental blocks were placed on his ability.
> 
> His biggest problem is his inability to listen, all the other fighters do what their coach says but he ignored outright. In speed Itagaki could actually be faster than Saeki but the later will beat him to the punch on the outside because he doesn't have to step in.



Honestly his coach is terrible, he really should have been with komogawa.  He would humble him out and force him to listen.  I think thats one of the reasons he's so arrogant


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 31, 2011)

Fran said:


> Bwahahahah  Yokai's greatest hits.


Is that HIM singing?


----------



## Fran (Dec 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]nA5E6w9wRD8[/YOUTUBE]

I believe so. His voice is fuelled by the punctured hymens of over nine thousand lolis.
The background tone gets very addictive.


----------



## Face (Dec 31, 2011)

I never liked the way the Woli match ended. I want Ippo to fight him again.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 31, 2011)

id be fine with never seeing woli again


----------



## Mori` (Dec 31, 2011)

This is actually turning out to be a pretty nice fight.

I like Itagaki's thoughts floating around him throughout it too heh,.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 31, 2011)

Face said:


> I never liked the way the Woli match ended. *I want Ippo to fight him again.*





I dunno if I could survive through a rematch.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 31, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Randy pretty much the guy that can fight any type of fighter, he only needed to watch Ippo pose and looked like he already know what to do, I wouldn't be surprised if he would beat Woli with more ease than Ippo, sucks that *Mori is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for Miyata *and Randy got trolled.




Awesome


----------



## Guiness (Jan 2, 2012)

Seeing Itagaki getting plummeled is making my day.

I hope he loses.

But he'll prolly make a comeback.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 2, 2012)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> Itagaki can still win this fight realistically without any supernatural shit, it's still only the second round losing a round doesn't = losing the fight.    If he cools his head and stops over analyzing he can at least get back in the fight.  If it goes on for 10 more rounds and he pulls a Ko out his ass like Ippo that would just be sad
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly his coach is terrible, he really should have been with komogawa.  He would humble him out and force him to listen.  I think thats one of the reasons he's so arrogant



His coach isn't great in the sense that what he can teach him is extremely limited, if Nekota wasn't senile it'd be good if Itagaki paired up with him. Anyway at this stage the coach Itagaki has wouldn't make a difference at least in terms of changes throughout a fight because he is too arrogant to listen.

Also both Kamagowa and Nekota were badass. The later schooled a fighter who could have been a world champ 4 divisions above his own, the former beat that man.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 2, 2012)

Man, like all the trainers in Ippo were badasses. Miyata's pops pretty much fucking killed a guy in the ring, Sendo's trainer was a former ranker, Sawamura was the fucking Sawamura, hell even the Filipino Don King had his moments - say what you will, but anyone standing between Ippo and Randy at _that_ moment has fucking balls of steel. Yagi was even a master fisherman.

And then there's Shinoda . . . and then there's Shinoda . . . 
Have we gotten any backstory on him yet?


----------



## Inugami (Jan 2, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> And then there's Shinoda . . . and then there's Shinoda . . .
> Have we gotten any backstory on him yet?



*Gattsu de Gattsun Gattsun da! *

Actually Shinoda is somewhat more respected than Yagi.

That aside those two suck, if Kamogawa trained AoKimura they would be champions instead of jokes.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 3, 2012)

Inugami said:


> That aside those two suck, if Kamogawa trained AoKimura they would be champions instead of jokes.



Hmm well I dunno about that...A trainer can only do so much for a fighter, and at the end of the day if the fighter isn't good, he isn't good. 

Aoki's personality goes with those random moves (like frog punch and look-away) and I think he would still do them and be the same type of fighter even if the geezer trained him...

Kimura on the other hand I'd probably tend to agree with you. 

Speaking of which I really wanna see Kimura have another serious fight....I don't even remember the last one (was there any after Mashiba?). I hope Mori doesn't fuck this next one up.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 3, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Hmm well I dunno about that...A trainer can only do so much for a fighter, and at the end of the day if the fighter isn't good, he isn't good.



If Yagi and Shinoda were Ippo trainers I doubt he would do half of what he already did with Kamogawa.

 Aoki looks like already has some raw talent there according to Taka more than Kimura we need to see if it's true, about his gimmick punches Kamogawa more likely gonna make him stop just like he did when Ippo thought about putting counters on his set, or maybe give him some training to make them worthy.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jan 3, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Hmm well I dunno about that...A trainer can only do so much for a fighter, and at the end of the day if the fighter isn't good, he isn't good.
> 
> Aoki's personality goes with those random moves (like frog punch and look-away) and I think he would still do them and be the same type of fighter even if the geezer trained him...
> 
> ...


This might not be true if Aoki becomes a better fighter after he stops his flinching during the right straight lol

Komogawa would have noticed that right away if he actually bothered to train them smh

shinoda sucks and should retire if they all lose again.


----------



## Id (Jan 4, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> Finally a decent chapter.
> 
> Saeki is taking him to school. Countering the counter, mixing feints in with regular shots to confuse him, taking control of the distance and pace, and thinking a few steps ahead. He's actually better than I remember him being against Ippo. Itagaki's inner thoughts were also amusing: 'Why!? Why am I taking this beating!?'



Saiki baited a right, to counter his counter? Sounds 2011 K.O. of the year!


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 4, 2012)

Donaire is a sick fighter. The real-life Randy lol


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 4, 2012)

Sinestro said:


> Saiki baited a right, to counter his counter? Sounds 2011 K.O. of the year!



I remember this...it's always uncomfortable to watch due to the way Montiel kicks his legs out after he goes down. That looked seriously bad. I have absolutely no idea how he managed to get up afterwards -- the fact that the ref let him continue and take another punch is also ridiculous. 

Very impressive shot, though. It's not actually countering a counter (Montiel was the one who attacked first, unless I'm mistaken) but I see what you mean. The way Donaire was clearly waiting and setting a trap and then the way he rolls with the incoming shot before shooting his own does indeed look like what Saeki did to Itagaki.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 4, 2012)

Well he was directing Donaire to the neutral corner so he didn't see him kicking his legs around, never mind just watched it again. Ref saw him fall to the ground after trying to stand back up.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 4, 2012)

Holy shit donaire reads ippo lol!

Badass 

EDIT: Completely slipped my mind that this was mentioned a few pages back. Still cool reading his responses about ippo


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 4, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Holy shit donaire reads ippo lol!
> 
> Badass
> 
> EDIT: Completely slipped my mind that this was mentioned a few pages back. Still cool reading his responses about ippo



Yeah, it's cool how he seems to really like the series. (I'm surprised that he still likes it after the fights became so silly, though.)

Looks like someone uploaded the video to YT:

[YOUTUBE]_lIBuAGxD2A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 5, 2012)

After this arc I wanna see some fights outside of the Kumogawa Gym

Vorg, Sendo, Randy Boy,....Woli would all be nice. Just would like to see the progress they are making.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 6, 2012)

I hope so too. Ideally after the A-Class tourney I wanna see one of the guys you mentioned (except woli) fight. I wanna see what Mashiba's doing at lightweight too. Then Miyata's then hopefully Takamura finally moves up in weight. Knowing mori that won't happen for a long time and we'll probably see another ippo fight with someone in the OPBF region instead...


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 10, 2012)

#962 RAW:


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, shit. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Block enough flickers with your face and I guess that shit will happen. 

Wonder what coach K was grinning about. Probably all high off old memories.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 10, 2012)

same handicap for manabu that ippo had. he will beat saeki, he has surpassed ippo, bla bla, ippo please just annihilate him 

btw, super epic signature Fenix Down!


----------



## Face (Jan 10, 2012)

Did he beat Ippo's time yet?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 11, 2012)

Face said:


> Did he beat Ippo's time yet?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fittingly/Ironically, he's in the same position Ippo was in at the end of 2 rounds. 






insi_tv said:


> btw, super epic signature Fenix Down!



You should have seen my World's Most Interesting Swordsman one


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 13, 2012)

What I wouldn't kill for Itagaki to not pass Ippo's time. Even have it be a second late, I'd love for that to happen.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 13, 2012)

lol Kumogawa is going senile.

Actually the whole gym sucks when it comes to anyone else other than Ippo.


----------



## Fran (Jan 13, 2012)

hmmm, a new year for ippo

if we get say, 50 chapters a year, how much progress do you think we'll make this year? we'll hit the 1000 marker for sure.

i'm hoping we see another world champion shot from someone.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 13, 2012)

saeki should work his body now that his vision is gone. Hopefully Saeki will be given enough credit by Mori that he remembers how his "perfect rhyme" isn't always something he should follow. Here is hoping Saeki has grown! here is hoping Itagki is further destroyed, mentally and physically.


----------



## Face (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Itagaki will beat Ippo's time. Morikawa wouldn't have put Itagaki in the exact same position as Ippo was only to have him lose.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 13, 2012)

Itagaki should stop trying to tangle with him on the outside. He doesn't seem to possess enough ring intelligence or experience, and now that his eye is swollen...well, he should close the range and try operating more on the inside. I've actually forgotten if he's any good at that range, though -- the only thing I remember is that he used infighting against Imai.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 14, 2012)

I think itagaki will fall behind ippo's time, probably by a second or two. He doesn't have the power that ippo had to come back from the same position against saeki.



Fran said:


> hmmm, a new year for ippo
> 
> if we get say, 50 chapters a year, how much progress do you think we'll make this year? we'll hit the 1000 marker for sure.
> 
> i'm hoping we see another world champion shot from someone.



I think this time last year I think we were just at the end of Itagaki's last fight. Since then we've only had Ippo's fight against Kojima (and Takamura's panda fight but that doesn't really count).

Yeah I don't think we will see too much this year either


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 14, 2012)

Seems we really are following the old ippoV.saeki script - round for round (1st round had them feeling each other out, 2nd round proceeds with Saeki domination and ends with the eye swelling) - which means the third round will be more Gaki beating, but at the end, he'll have instinctively figured a way to catch him. 

4th round should play out a bit differently, as in yes, Gaki will find a way to turn the tables, but . . . Saeki should show enough determination and inner will to survive and push it toward a 5th.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2012)

Saeki... will you show us how you far you have matured? I hope it won't end like your fight with Ippo, and I certainly do hope it won't end with Itagaki doing some bullshit to win.

I miss the old Ippo chapters.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 17, 2012)

Round #963 raw:


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 17, 2012)

Itagaki tap dancing his way to victory


----------



## Glued (Jan 17, 2012)

OH DEAR LORD, has he awakened... THE ALI SHUFFLE!!!


----------



## Pirao (Jan 17, 2012)

Ippo won this fight after getting his face f*cked up because of his huge power that can change the fight in an instant, Itagaki has no such thing, so him winning in this position wouldn't make sense, much less beating Ippo's time (and yes, I know he's going to do both, but still...).


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 17, 2012)

Ali's birthday may have something to do with this lol.


----------



## Face (Jan 17, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> I think itagaki will fall behind ippo's time, probably by a second or two. He doesn't have the power that ippo had to come back from the same position against saeki.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't need power to knock someone out. A good counter punch should do enough damage to knock him out.


----------



## Glued (Jan 18, 2012)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Ali's birthday may have something to do with this lol.



Itagaki has channeled the power of Muhammad Ali.


PS: Hey guys, I watched an old interview where Ali called Jack Dempsey a joke. Is this true, was Jack Dempsey a joke?


----------



## Pirao (Jan 19, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Itagaki has channeled the power of Muhammad Ali.
> 
> 
> PS: Hey guys, I watched an old interview where Ali called Jack Dempsey a joke. *Is this true, was Jack Dempsey a joke?*



Depends, in which sense? For his time he was very good, but compared to more mdoern standards, his skills seem pretty power. There were very few full time boxers back then.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2012)

This fight is getting way, way too long. Even as a major fight in Itagaki's career.


----------



## Fran (Jan 20, 2012)

I DON'T EVEN. IS THAT SHUNPO? Not even Byakuya-sama can catch me like this.


----------



## Pirao (Jan 20, 2012)

Fran said:


> I DON'T EVEN. IS THAT SHUNPO? Not even Byakuya-sama can catch me like this.



It's shame Ippo is becoming more and more unrealistic as of late. I really liked how it was at first. Do you guys think the series will go the way of prince of tennis and other sports series like that?


----------



## Inugami (Jan 20, 2012)

Pirao said:


> It's shame Ippo is becoming more and more unrealistic as of late. I really liked how it was at first. Do you guys think the series will go the way of prince of tennis and other sports series like that?



No and I find weird this rants some people are posting, this is Itagaki he always come with this stuff this is the only character I hate on all the mangas I read, some people tell me isn't that bad and even like it, I just found him a unnecessary character that Mori give him a bunch of spots to make him look cool, and for some reason Morikawa protects him from Takamura...I can't believe after all this time Takamura still don't punch the little shit.

That said I actually find entertaining this match(first time Itagaki doesn't make me go into hiatus to read HNI)  , dunno maybe my standards are low with  his matches .


----------



## Badalight (Jan 20, 2012)

Screw you guys, I want Itagaki to win. I want him to keep winning because I want Ippo to relinquish his belt finally and make the manga move forward. He's had it for too long.

And Takamura needs his 3rd title fight sometime soon...


----------



## truetomyself (Jan 20, 2012)

> SUDDEN RAPID MOVEMENTS! WHAT COULD THESE STEPS MEAN!?





They could mean that this fight won't end the way i want it to.


----------



## hehey (Jan 20, 2012)

Man this is more ridiculous than the Dinosaur team from Eyeshield 21.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 20, 2012)

You're all haters. Itagaki losing would be horrible. Even if you dislike him, he needs to win this tournament to advance the plot.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 20, 2012)

Badalight said:


> You're all haters. Itagaki losing would be horrible. Even if you dislike him, he needs to win this tournament to advance the plot.



I'm a hater but I already said a ton of times I want him to win, he could turn to be a great villain because I legit hate the little fucker, the only other character on this manga I hated was Anderson and I really enjoyed his arc.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 21, 2012)

hehey said:


> Man this is more ridiculous than the Dinosaur team from Eyeshield 21.



 these Eyeshield days were awesome.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 21, 2012)

I really wish that Ippo would be able to demonstrate at least some understanding of boxing rather than having to have Takamura explain what's going on to him the whole time ><


----------



## Fran (Jan 21, 2012)

Shiritori . . .  

What does . . . that have to do with Itagaki sprouting 6 extra legs.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 21, 2012)

Mori` said:


> I really wish that Ippo would be able to demonstrate at least some understanding of boxing rather than having to have Takamura explain what's going on to him the whole time ><



Especially while Takamura is being an unfunny brutal douchebag. Though i guess Ippo has some of it coming for not knowing...


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 21, 2012)

When Takamura was putting Saeki down, I was hoping he'd mention the barfight 

Saeki isn't putting any mustard on his punches, is doing nothing but headhunting, and is sticking to the predicable pattern of attaching from the blind spot. 

Gaki's foot gatling should throw all that off for a while and give him a slight upper hand.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 21, 2012)

This chapter is nowhere near as dragged out as people are making it out to be. LEAVE ITAGAKI ALONE!!!111


----------



## Wrath (Jan 21, 2012)

I should say that as little as I like this fight I did like seeing Shinoda shine. Clearly he knows what he's doing even if his methods aren't the same as Kamogawa's, which is good to see because one can get a little sick of Kamogawa always being portrayed as right.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree, I liked Shinoda this chapter

And this fight isn't too drawn out, just too silly. Up until Saeki started beating on 

When Mori drew Miyata versus Randy, Miyata looked lightning fast.

This fight Itagaki and Saeki just looked silly, like they were ballet dancing or just hopping around.

Doesn't help no one like Manabu-chan.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 21, 2012)

Ippo vs Itagaki would look so funny.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jan 21, 2012)

He's channeling his inner Woli


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 21, 2012)

It's the gift that keeps on giving... like a vegtable garden.


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 22, 2012)

Chapter 964  is out

Omg.............I fell i?m reading the Woli-Fight now >.>


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 22, 2012)

It ended up being the Ali shuffle? 



WTF is going on with this fight.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jan 22, 2012)

Should i be offended by this? lol

Or is it just that Ali begins with A?  Cause i'm not getting the ape correlation here


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 22, 2012)

He's Moonwalking? oh, boy :lol:


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jan 22, 2012)

So i take it he switched the situation, now Saeki is over thinking things and not realizing itagaki changed the pace and moved the fight to long range?


----------



## Glued (Jan 22, 2012)

I KNEW THIS DAY WOULD COME, Mori has bought out the ALI SHUFFLE. He's using the ALI SHUFFLE.

The ALI SHUFFLE, ITS HERE!


----------



## Inugami (Jan 22, 2012)

The Ali Shuflle fits Itagaki easy to hate personality very well I hope he keeps it... now the moonwalk looked like something Aoki would do.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jan 22, 2012)

if he starts using the philly shell he'll be my favorite boxer in the manga lol


----------



## Badalight (Jan 22, 2012)

The ali shuffle was great.

The moonwalk was... strange.

Still enjoying this fight. I don't know why people are comparing it to Woli. Go re-read that fight. The levels of ridiculousness are completely different. 

Only thing in this match so far are the poses they make as they run and jump around the ring.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 22, 2012)

woli, err, i mean manabu becomes invisible? how can saeki lose sight of him when they were even in speeds and perception?
manabu should teach the ali shuffle to aoki. his arsenal of trolling techniques would reach another level of awesomeness


----------



## Inugami (Jan 22, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Only thing in this match so far are the poses they make as they run and jump around the ring.



Yes that with the Itaghosts and the moonwalk maybe gonna made this one of the weirdest HNI fights, not in a Woli way but more something I would expect from Aoki.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm fine with Itaghosts. It's just shows us his conflicts in his mind and how indecisive he can be. It's a twist on the whole "inner monologue" so I don't mind it.

The moonwalking was strange though. Ali shuffle was fine.


----------



## mumyoryu (Jan 23, 2012)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> if he starts using the philly shell he'll be my favorite boxer in the manga lol


Please god no shoulder roll


I thought Woli-boy was supposed to be the impersonator in this manga


----------



## cizzle (Jan 23, 2012)

saeki lost track of itagaki because his overthinking causes him to not pay attention to his own speed, making him slower then itagaki.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 23, 2012)

insi_tv said:


> woli, err, i mean manabu becomes invisible? how can saeki lose sight of him when they were even in speeds and perception?



Because he's a main character and has to win somehow.

God I hope the Aoki and Kimura fights are better than this shit


----------



## Guiness (Jan 23, 2012)

Badalight said:


> The ali shuffle was great.
> 
> The moonwalk was... strange.
> 
> ...


As someone who introduced me to something as great as Rookies, I have faith in your taste generally speaking, but right now... I can't compute.

Non-sense. I can't see how you are enjoying the fight.

You know, if Itagaki didn't pull shit out of his ass, by shit I mean have sudden gears of speed that were blocked by some fucking plot high school trauma, people would find his character more likeable because IMO, his represents ambition but in a more humanely. Like, one could connect with him and all that stuff.

But no. Its bullshit. And the last move is bullshit as well.

>preparing for a bullshit comeback win<


----------



## Badalight (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes, we all know it'll be a bullshit comeback win, but that hasn't happened yet. I have enjoyed the fight mostly so far. I don't see much to hate about it besides some weird panels and the pacing perhaps. Itagaki is getting the snot beat out of him, and I like the way Shinoda is coaching.

Plus, Itagaki needs to win this fight to advance the plot. Even if we don't want him to win, he needs to be in a position to challenge Ippo so he can finally relinquish the title.

I don't care if itagaki wins if it means moving the plot forward.

I want Itagaki to get put in his place, but I think it would be hilarious if Ippo was the one to do it, or if he lost to Ippo's time by a few seconds.


----------



## Fran (Jan 24, 2012)

THE MOONWALK


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 1, 2012)

Chapter #965 Raw:


----------



## Angelus (Feb 1, 2012)

The Ali Shuffle, the Moonwalk and the Afterimage Technique from DBZ? Now I remember why I hardly follow this manga anymore - it's simply ridiculous.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 1, 2012)

He went strait up Asura on his ass. 

Dat talent  (finally, one of these mooks using a body blow)


----------



## Mochi (Feb 5, 2012)

Does anybody know when the new chapter will be released?


----------



## SaiST (Feb 5, 2012)

Angelus said:


> The Ali Shuffle, the Moonwalk and the Afterimage Technique from DBZ? Now I remember why I hardly follow this manga anymore - it's simply ridiculous.


Showboating in boxing? PREPOSTEROUS!


----------



## Face (Feb 6, 2012)

WTH was that?  
How did he lose sight of him?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 12, 2012)

Just so you guys know, the raw for 966 wasn't out this week because there was no chapter. Hopefully a scan for 965 will be done soon since it's one of the few manga that MS didn't drop.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 15, 2012)

Ch.25

Dat shunpo!


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 15, 2012)

Clearly Itagika is a fucking ninja :rofl:


----------



## Pirao (Feb 15, 2012)

Here comes Itagaki's BS comeback win


----------



## Fran (Feb 15, 2012)

as predicted. sigh


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 15, 2012)

Chapter #966 is out: 
Redhawk scans has some news respecting Beelzebub and Bakuman


----------



## Guiness (Feb 15, 2012)

Ridiculous...

For shame. Really George?

Ingenuity? What a load of shit.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 16, 2012)

Is it even physically possible to disappear from sight of a trained fighter at that distance?


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 16, 2012)

No.
10chars


----------



## Pirao (Feb 16, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Is it even physically possible to disappear from sight of a trained fighter at that distance?



What does your common sense tell you?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 16, 2012)

My common sense tells me WHAT IS THIS BULLSHIT


----------



## Alien (Feb 16, 2012)

This fight...

stoppe it


----------



## Meridian (Feb 16, 2012)

Lol.. what's going on.


----------



## Roman (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm waiting for an imitation of Mike Tyson now. Oh wait.....


----------



## Mochi (Feb 16, 2012)

The fuck was that?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 16, 2012)

I cannot not read the title as "Shitty-Technique"

Honestly, fuck the speedsters. I mean Miayata was annoying but all the bad fights lately have been because of Speedy-Outfighters: Woli, Itagaki, Itagaki again...


----------



## Mochi (Feb 16, 2012)

I just want this fight to be over


----------



## Badalight (Feb 16, 2012)

Just consider these fights as "exaggerations" and you'll enjoy it much more. That's what I do anyway.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 16, 2012)

I like exaggerations. The stylised way they fight until recently has been cool.

But this is just dumb and annoying.


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 16, 2012)

According to a member of DG forums this feint with all parts of the body acting  independentlyis similar to the feints this guy uses:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvkRpykP6mQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

You can also notice that he uses Aoki's Double Punch at some time.


----------



## Dragash1 (Feb 16, 2012)

This fight deserves a facepalm
we already know that poor seaki gonna lose, just be quick with it.


----------



## truetomyself (Feb 16, 2012)

Has anyone else felt like they were reading _last weeks_ chapter?
I had to check if i was reading the newest chapter, 'cause like 2/3 of it already happened in the previous one.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 16, 2012)

Is Mori trying to make Itagaki some kind of Aoki? this match is very comic. He would use that stuff with Ippo ? I'm not hyped for Ippo vs Itagaki anymore.

And btw I actually like the fight this isn't RRR! but still enjoyable.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 16, 2012)

WTF just happened. What the eff was that Ali Shuffle? Is Saeki gonna copy him and do a Manny Shuffle? Lol.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 17, 2012)

Kirito said:


> WTF just happened. What the eff was that Ali Shuffle? Is Saeki gonna copy him and do a Manny Shuffle? Lol.



He used it like 4 chapters ago.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 19, 2012)

ThIS instantly became awful the moment itagaki started winning. The manga is currently a joke of its former self. By trying to bolster the status of an otherwise token character to that of temporary rival foil for the lead, we are watching the end of closely knit and long establish gym comrade mental. I don't like it at all. 

Regarding the fight, the worst part about Itagaki doing what he's doing now is that it should have been obvious to every single one of us. Specifically, Morikawa has like 3-4 pages (the interview with mari) that outright states Itagaki can do what he's doing to saeki....and likely to those even of equal speed.  I.e. he focuses x 100 and reads where they're going to look, moves his body like a mental patient, and then goes the other way at nigh super-sonic speeds! :disgusting.

DIE ITAGAKI


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 21, 2012)

Raw #967 is out:


----------



## Gunners (Feb 21, 2012)

So Saeki's legs are gone, I hope he fucks Itagaki up but we all know what's going to happen.


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 21, 2012)

I think Saeki finally understood what Itagaki was doing but he will have to adapt somehow next round 'cuz his legs are gone. Anyway, I expect at least 3 more chapters until the end of the fight. The content of them will be (Hollow)Itagaki's race against the clock + Saeki trying to survive using counters.


----------



## blackhound89 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am pretty sure itagaki will face ippo any time soon.He will probably go to miyatas gym to learn some stuff , talk with machiba , say goodbye to ippo , etc,etc,etc.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 21, 2012)

Hahahahaha, Saeki's on the ropes and facing unbelievable odds before the ominous 4th round even begins? 

*raises thumb to read the wind*

Feel that? That's the winds of fortune kissing the sails of Saeki's boat called victory.  
Be ready for a comeback my friends, cause Saeki's coming back hard and will be the one to face Ippo after this death match.


----------



## Face (Feb 22, 2012)

Saeki isn't going to win. Itagaki will most likely beat him faster than Ippo. Atleast that is my prediction.


----------



## JH24 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have to admit the fight is getting strange, gives me a kind of DBZ feeling. On the other hand, I'm still enjoying this quite a lot. I like both Itagaki and Saeki as characters and I love the art and attention to detail.


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 24, 2012)

The scan is out: English scan is out


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm really liking this fight

I think its because saeki is such a great character, the way hes getting fleshed out this fight is awesome

I'm rooting so hard for him and I don't remember the last time I did that for any ippo character


----------



## truetomyself (Feb 24, 2012)

I actually like this chapter. 
So what do you guys think, will Shitagaki beat Ippo's time?


----------



## Xnr (Feb 24, 2012)

I am sure he will win this fight. 90% sure he will beat Ippo's time. 

Otherwise there would be no suspense left as to whether Itagaki will split from the club and challenge Ippo. He'll just go back a few hundred chapters in terms of results and would not even dream of challenging Ippo in his lifetime.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Feb 25, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Is it even physically possible to disappear from sight of a trained fighter at that distance?



only if his eye was shut, but that is the other way around lol.  Maybe if they somehow got behind you (maybe after you threw a wild punch).   But it's pretty much Ippo manga logic only and not a real boxing thing


All around though, i really enjoy this fight a lot more than i thought i would


----------



## Kirito (Feb 25, 2012)

I want Saeki to win, but I don't want Shitgaki's sister to be disappointed


----------



## Roman (Feb 25, 2012)

I liked how Takamura threw Ippo off the balustrade and Ippo climbed back up like it was nothing


----------



## freetgy (Feb 25, 2012)

well at least it should be over next (1-2) chapter since it will end round four with itagaki winning


----------



## Guiness (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm giving this fight 3 more chapters before it ends.

I'm still hoping for Saeki to win but it doesn't seem likely and for the sake of plot, I suppose Itagaki would have to win too.

But damn, fights in this manga takes so long to finish nowadays.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 26, 2012)

I always counted the way it takes it's time as one of it's strengths.

The best fights in the manga were the best because they had long lead ins, building up the tensions and showing the motivation and training of the boxers and gave the battle time to unfold.

The suckyness lately comes from the fight either being dumb/beyond sspension of disbelief (Woli) or predictable (Karasawa) or repetative (Woli again) or pointless (Kojima).

It also doesn't help the last two fights were Itagaki and I think I speak for all of us when I say there isn't a single boxer we wouldn't rather watch instead: Ippo, Aoki, Kimura, Takamura, Mashiba, Miyata, Sendo...

Hell, I'd rather watch Hammer Nao or whoever Sawamura is training.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 27, 2012)

The thing with this fight is that it's making saeki look like the protagonist and itagaki the antagonist, which is something I think is done on purpose so we can root for ippo easier when they fight(not that it's hard). I think that's the reason I like this fight, Rooting for saeki is fun against itagaki


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Feb 28, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I always counted the way it takes it's time as one of it's strengths.
> 
> The best fights in the manga were the best because they had long lead ins, building up the tensions and showing the motivation and training of the boxers and gave the battle time to unfold.
> 
> ...



I agree.  I just wish minor character fights like this would get toned down and/or off paneled.  Would rather see Takamaru, Aoki, or Kimora.  Itagaki the boy genius is only intersting when he gets his ass kicked around some.  (which this fight is doing well i think, but still going on too long for my tastes).

I hate how he gets more panel time than the long time main characters


----------



## Inugami (Feb 28, 2012)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> I agree.  I just wish minor character fights like this would get toned down and/or off paneled.



Problem is that Itagaki isn't a minor character. I wish he was but Mori probably plan to do big things with him if not we would still have Geromichi there.Which would be a lot more fun.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, Takamura is reduced to a pointless unfunny failure right now, so i'd rather see anyone but him atm.
"Oh hur hur you didn't understand that. I'm punching you off the balcony then har har". 
Seriously for how long are they going to keep playing that card? Of course it doesn't help that Ippo is completely spineless and dumb as a brick.

Geromichi was never interesting or fun, so i was rather glad he left.

Aoki would be more than welcome right now though, or Mashiba.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 28, 2012)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Geromichi was never interesting or fun, so i was rather glad he left.



Even if you didn't find him fun he didn't take much panel time from the main characters when he was a Kouhai there.Itagaki well he was hyped since day one and lately is getting more important in the plot imo hes a main character.

Sucks for me he bores me so damn much in and outside of the ring, at least he finally got a entertaining match to read but I'm already tired of this.Hope Mori ends this one soon.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Mar 1, 2012)

Geromichi was a much more interesting character, especially after he left and came back. 

And honestly if you don't find takamura funny, i don't know how you can read the manga for so long since his humor is a pretty huge part of the manga's charm


----------



## Fran (Mar 1, 2012)

Geromichi with puke > Itagaki


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 1, 2012)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> Geromichi was a much more interesting character, especially after he left and came back.
> 
> And honestly if you don't find takamura funny, i don't know how you can read the manga for so long since his humor is a pretty huge part of the manga's charm


Not really no. Geromichi was an absolutely pointless fanboy.
Atleast Itagaki has some quirks. He's not a great character but he's better than nothing, which is what Geromichi brought to the manga.

Takamura used to be funny. He had great humor. He always had these great shenanigans going on.
Now he's reduced to this pathetic failure who can't move on to the next weight class and his only form of "humor" is pointless brutality.
He's comparable to Sakura from Naruto now for godssakes... the only thing missing is "a boxer's heart is like the autumn skies"...


----------



## Inugami (Mar 1, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> He's comparable to Sakura from Naruto now for godssakes...



Come on dude lets not go that far.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 1, 2012)

Obviously a bit of a hyperbole.

But the manga being in the state that it is, it needs its prime comic relief more than ever, and that has taken the worst dive of all it seems...


----------



## Fran (Mar 1, 2012)

needs another beach training arc
ippo's training arcs were the funniest.

edit: actually, it's amazing how good this manga is when it's not focusing on the fights  . . . think somoene pointed this out before. but yeah, all the good stuff's in the slice-of-life style things the gym gets up to


----------



## Mochi (Mar 1, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Now he's reduced to this pathetic failure who can't move on to the next weight class and his only form of "humor" is pointless brutality.
> He's comparable to Sakura from Naruto now for godssakes... the only thing missing is "a boxer's heart is like the autumn skies"...



Oh no, you didn't. 

You didn't just compare Takamura with this whiny little pink-haired bitch.


----------



## truetomyself (Mar 2, 2012)

Fran said:


> edit: actually, it's amazing how good this manga is when it's not focusing on the fights  . . . think somoene pointed this out before. but yeah, all the good stuff's in the slice-of-life style things the gym gets up to



Of course, i can't be sure, but i think that most people read this manga for these slice-of-life moments. 
Well... At least i do. In the beginning there were plenty of those. Now it just feels like it's a fight after a fight.
I don't remember when was the last time a HNI chapter made me laugh. It just pisses me off now.

/whining


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 2, 2012)

Round #968: Chapter 57 is out


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 2, 2012)

Chapter = sigh.

Much more rewarding to watch old clips from the series.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 3, 2012)

feel better man . . . 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]3bvUa20oPXY[/YOUTUBE]

Man, I really wish they kept the part where he got to his feet with all the flashbacks and everything. 




I remember predictions that the Gaki would find a find a new mode to get faster or something . . . instead he unlocks super awareness of the ring. 

Either way, Mori's just fattening up the Gaki so it will be that much sweeter when Saeki trounces him.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 3, 2012)

What was ippo's time again?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 3, 2012)

He's using this, right? Above the ring?


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2012)

Itagaki has super speed.

And now has super awareness as someone put it.

Whats next? Super strength from the use of pure speed?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2012)

foreign said:


> Whats next? Super strength from the use of pure speed?


Wouldn't make sense at all, his fists would break.
I mean, even less sense than disappearing from trained human sight


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 3, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> feel better man . . .
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



That fight (Ippo/Vorg) might be my favourite from the series -- I particularly like the part where he has the flashback and stands up again, and even Kamogawa is shocked. Such a great fight.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 3, 2012)

Somehow I'm not annoyed with this development I always thought Itagaki would acquire another talent from this Arc.But match got stale already.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Mar 3, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Not really no. Geromichi was an absolutely pointless fanboy.
> Atleast Itagaki has some quirks. He's not a great character but he's better than nothing, which is what Geromichi brought to the manga.
> 
> Takamura used to be funny. He had great humor. He always had these great shenanigans going on.
> ...



Gerormichi was a likeable underdog who over came talent with will power.

Itagaki doesn't bring anything, he's just given more panel time and is written as a prodigy with natural talent.  We have a bunch of those already, plus his jokes are always corny and translate poorly.  Geromichi had classic humor, and the balls to step into the ring with his idol

Geromichi>>itagaki who will forever be in his senpai's shadow


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 3, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> That fight (Ippo/Vorg) might be my favourite from the series -- I particularly like the part where he has the flashback and stands up again, and even Kamogawa is shocked. Such a great fight.



Man oh yeah. Definitely my favorite fight too. I really loved the way the music was timed perfectly to Vorg's fall, rise and fall again - just mind numbingly awesome.


----------



## Mochi (Mar 11, 2012)

Is there no chapter this week or are the translators busy?


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 11, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Is there no chapter this week or are the translators busy?



It is busy, but also could it be that there are no raws atm for Ippo.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, not the first time an Ippo chapter's been mistakenly numbered either.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 13, 2012)

Did the Gaki just do a complete whirl into a Bleach-crossing-blades-finishing-blow counter? Fucking awesome 

Saeki's might be rushing this next attack too much, but he should find his path to victory on the next reversal of fortune.


----------



## Doc Q (Mar 14, 2012)

Fuuuuuuuuuu, Saeki isn't going to make it.  

Oh well, it's not as bad as it could've been. He figured out the shuffle and withstood the porcupine. Saeki can't help that his opponent has a sharingan on top of those borderline superhuman gimmicks.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 14, 2012)

Cgaoter 969 and 970 is out


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 14, 2012)

well, i guess it's gonna be over next chapter, gogo aokimura!!


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Mar 14, 2012)

Saeki proved to me that he will lose and why he could never become elite, he's too stubborn.  Guys like takumara are like real fighters who are willing to switch up their style and fight smart in order to get the W, guys like saeki just wanna prove their the best at one thing are destined to lose anyway.  I have no problem with itagaki winning this now.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 14, 2012)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> Saeki proved to me that he will lose and why he could never become elite, he's too stubborn.  Guys like takumara are like real fighters who are willing to switch up their style and fight smart in order to get the W, guys like saeki just wanna prove their the best at one thing are destined to lose anyway.  I have no problem with itagaki winning this now.



Couldn't have put it better myself, I was hoping he would have lost sooner though.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't believe this isn't over Saeki has adamantium attached to his body or wtf? this is the best Itagaki match imo and still ended being fucking shit, someone needs to convince Morikawa to make Itagaki matches more shorter.


----------



## Fran (Mar 15, 2012)

insi_tv said:


> well, i guess it's gonna be over next chapter, gogo aokimura!!



yup. looking forward to the aokimura show.
aoki's new dempseyfrog should show 'em


----------



## Doc Q (Mar 16, 2012)

Inugami said:


> I can't believe this isn't over Saeki has adamantium attached to his body or wtf? this is the best Itagaki match imo and still ended being fucking shit, someone needs to convince Morikawa to make Itagaki matches more shorter.



Itagaki isn't that good a puncher and has mostly gotten in body blows.  If Saeki would've gone down from that within 4 rounds it would be rather strange.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 16, 2012)

Doc Q said:


> Itagaki isn't that good a puncher and has mostly gotten in body blows.  If Saeki would've gone down from that within 4 rounds it would be rather strange.



More like hes an awful puncher if that's the case because Saeki isn't the tank type and after so many punches he is still there.I'm tired of this speed boxers with weak punches that make the matches so damn long.


----------



## Ankit (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey guys!! I just finished Hajime no Ippo manga. It's a great manga. I really have no words to explain how great I felt while reading it. I basically liked the never giving up spirit and extreme comic scenes in this manga. I really miss inspiration stuff in Naruto now. Naruto isn't shown struggling and fighting back now. Can you guys please tell some more awesome manga like Ippo and Naruto with never giving up spirit.!!


----------



## Angelus (Mar 19, 2012)

After reading the new chapters I really wish that Saeki would win the duel, he's proven that he's a great fighter. Too bad he's fighting an opponent who is in "Cheats enabled" mode...


----------



## Gunners (Mar 19, 2012)

Inugami said:


> More like hes an awful puncher if that's the case because Saeki isn't the tank type and after so many punches he is still there.I'm tired of this speed boxers with weak punches that make the matches so damn long.


He is actually a competent puncher. The fight hasn't actually be going on that long and Saeki has only been taking damage for 2 rounds now.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 19, 2012)

Gunners said:


> He is actually a competent puncher. The fight hasn't actually be going on that long and Saeki has only been taking damage for 2 rounds now.



yep Doc Q already said this to me, but Saeki has been punched so damn much that well.. maybe this match feels more long to me because I'm not a fan of Itagaki. and I just want this to end.


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 23, 2012)

Round #971 RAW: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Itagaki wins but it doen't show the KO time. So, Aoki or Kimura first?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 23, 2012)

You'll always be the victor, Saeki - in my heart. 
fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu for giving up during that porcupine storm and eating it, you bastard! 

-----



			
				Ankit said:
			
		

> Hey guys!! I just finished Hajime no Ippo manga. It's a great manga. I really have no words to explain how great I felt while reading it. I basically liked the never giving up spirit and extreme comic scenes in this manga. I really miss inspiration stuff in Naruto now. Naruto isn't shown struggling and fighting back now. Can you guys please tell some more awesome manga like Ippo and Naruto with never giving up spirit.!!



Slam Dunk. 
REAL even more so. 

Both by the great Takehiko Inoue.


----------



## truetomyself (Mar 23, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Slam Dunk.
> REAL even more so.
> 
> Both by the great Takehiko Inoue.



+ Rookies, Rokudenashi Blues


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 23, 2012)

What's with the confetti shit flying round I've noticed in more recent chapters (i think after the woli fight but probably before as well). I miss his old drawing style.

Compare this  and this to this theres all that crap flying around..is it supposed to be sweat or something? I noticed it in ippos fight wth kojima too.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 23, 2012)

mostly it's sweat but in the ippo vs. monkey fight they were throwing ice sticks.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2012)

And so it ends.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 29, 2012)

What a surprising end.......................

Not.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2012)

Poor Saeki 

I wonder if Itagaki will announce he is leaving the gym to challenge Ippo right now in the ring.

Hope Ippo puts his genius speedster ass in the hospital.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 29, 2012)

Fucking finally. It's basically been around 6 months since this fight started!

I really hope with the fact that they mentioned ippo vs itagaki a few times that this is his last fight against anyone besides ippo


----------



## Face (Mar 29, 2012)

I bet he beat Ippo's time as well.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks..now Itagaki Go away, forever.


----------



## Meridian (Mar 29, 2012)

Hoping.. badly that the next fight is something enjoyable, only so much of this boring character you can take.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 29, 2012)

I really liked that fight, but probably beacause i liked Saeki

I was thinking of him as the protagonist in this fight, makes him look better(Ippo will avenge him )


----------



## BVB (Mar 29, 2012)

I hope Ippo will crush Shitagaki.


----------



## Fran (Mar 29, 2012)

itagakimasuuuuuuuuu a dempsey troll victory.

NOW


Aoki and Kimura's fights

This

is

gun

be

gooooooooooooood if morikawa doesn't offpanel them both
which he will


----------



## sadino (Mar 29, 2012)

Dempsey Troll ftw.

Aokimura won't be off panneled!Plz Morikawa


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 29, 2012)

Next is Kimura.


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 29, 2012)

The next one to fight will be Kimura.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 30, 2012)

I am sorry, I REALLY liked this fight. Say what you want about Itagaki, but there was a lot of raw emotion here. Saeki really turned out to be a great character, I do NOT remember ever liking him this much back when Ippo fought him, not even close. This one chapter brings up so many thoughts running through Saeki's head.

I also really love the implications of where this is going. Honestly I'd rather Ippo and Itagaki not fight, but instead Ippo to give up the championship and move onto the world full time finally. Then Itagaki would be handed the championship in a very lackluster finish. I think that would be great, much better than a crappy Itagaki leaving the gym storyline.


----------



## Mochi (Mar 30, 2012)

Finally... it's over.
Poor Saeki


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 30, 2012)

Badalight said:


> I am sorry, I REALLY liked this fight. Say what you want about Itagaki, but there was a lot of raw emotion here. Saeki really turned out to be a great character, I do NOT remember ever liking him this much back when Ippo fought him, not even close. This one chapter brings up so many thoughts running through Saeki's head.
> 
> I also really love the implications of where this is going. Honestly I'd rather Ippo and Itagaki not fight, but instead Ippo to give up the championship and move onto the world full time finally. Then Itagaki would be handed the championship in a very lackluster finish. I think that would be great, much better than a crappy Itagaki leaving the gym storyline.



Me too-- the level of whining about Itagaki (who I personally enjoy as a character) on these forums is almost silly.


JihaD


----------



## Kirito (Mar 30, 2012)

Don't bash me, but the fight's end kinda reminded me of Pacquiao vs Morales 3.


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 30, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Don't bash me, but the fight's end kinda reminded me of Pacquiao vs Morales 3.



I've been following HnI for a while, but I dont know that much about real-life boxing. Could you put a video of this fight?


----------



## Kirito (Mar 30, 2012)

Eldrummer said:


> I've been following HnI for a while, but I dont know that much about real-life boxing. Could you put a video of this fight?




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naAgS-rPnwk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank god the match is over. I hope he doesn't beat Ippo's time and realizes he needs to leave to level up more but given what kind of manga this is I doubt it. He'll beat Ippo's time and then bada-bing. 

I can't wait until Ippo knocks Itagaki's ass out. I'm so sick of him.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 31, 2012)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Me too-- the level of whining about Itagaki (who I personally enjoy as a character) on these forums is almost silly.
> 
> 
> JihaD



Same here, i don't particularly like him but he's not as bad as this frustrated majority makes him out to be.


----------



## Fran (Mar 31, 2012)

predictions on aokimura's fight? 
i doubt morikawa will ever give them japanese titles. ever.

ACE OF A's


----------



## Xnr (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't really mind Itagaki but he's taking precious panel time away from the actual plot - Aokimura.

I think Itagaki will the championship belt but only after Ippo returns, which'll happen soon. He basically will think of leaving to challenge his senpai and just when he's made his decision 'Bam!'. Ippo announces he's returning the belt and going for the world title or something. 

Itagaki then gets double-trolled as he suffered through making the decision and when he finally came to a conclusion, it didn't matter .


----------



## SaiST (Mar 31, 2012)

So, who's gym will Itagaki be going to?

Mashiba's? Date's? The latter needs more star power.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 31, 2012)

Ippo will fold Itagaki in half. Saeki lost the fight because his pride made him box like an idiot. Itagaki was damaged, all he had to do was pot shot him until the little shit gassed out. Instead he continued what he was doing even after getting picked apart.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 31, 2012)

SaiST said:


> So, who's gym will Itagaki be going to?
> 
> Mashiba's? Date's? The latter needs more star power.



Mashiba's gym could be interesting. I want to see more Mashiba and Itagaki interaction -- those occasions when they used to spar and even had that 'social' meeting together were surprisingly entertaining. Mashiba seemed to have a sort of reluctant respect for him.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 31, 2012)

It probably will be Mashiba's gym, Kumi is bound to get thrown into the mix.


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 4, 2012)

Hajime no Ippo #972 RAW: 

I need to see the translation but the chapter seems pretty interesting.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm hoping Itagaki doesn't switch gyms, but that Ippo simply relinquishes the title. Would be a perfect lackluster finish for Itagaki.


----------



## James (Apr 4, 2012)

I haven't looked but assuming it's non-fight, that'll be why!

I find that pretty much all the non-fighting stuff in Ippo is still top notch, it's just he's long since run out of ideas for in the ring.


----------



## Fran (Apr 4, 2012)

ohyay miyata

Morikawa thinks we like Miyata as much as Ippo does.

no1 miyata fanboy ippo-chan


----------



## Mochi (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, Kimura 
Please please win


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 5, 2012)

I hope this shows that mori still can draw entertaining fights. All the big fights in recent memory have been ippo's and itagakis and they have been pretty shit. The last good fights were miyata vs randy and mashiba's opbf title in my opinion.


----------



## hehey (Apr 5, 2012)

Itagaki is headed for the world?


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll feel sorry for him if he ends up fighting Miyata. I can't see any way for him to win that one, barring a crazy plot twist.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 5, 2012)

The similarities between Itagaki and Miyata remind me of the similarities between Roy Jones and Mayweather. Both are physically gifted, but I think Miyata complements his abilities with ring IQ ( Older Mayweather) whereas Itagaki uses his physical gifts to do things ordinary fighters cannot think of. 

Anyway Miyata should beat the breaks off of Itagaki. Itagaki is probably faster but Miyata has timing and experience under his belt. Even with experience I'd still favor Miyata.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 5, 2012)

oh no, shinoda's looking a little bit too gung-ho for his own good. lol.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 5, 2012)

If Mori really gonna do it.I'm on team Miyata.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 5, 2012)

Gunners said:


> The similarities between Itagaki and Miyata remind me of the similarities between Roy Jones and Mayweather. Both are physically gifted, but I think Miyata complements his abilities with ring IQ ( Older Mayweather) whereas Itagaki uses his physical gifts to do things ordinary fighters cannot think of.
> 
> Anyway Miyata should beat the breaks off of Itagaki. Itagaki is probably faster but Miyata has timing and experience under his belt. Even with experience I'd still favor Miyata.



I think, in terms of styles, it would look a bit like Judah vs Mayweather. Itagaki is competitive for a bit due to his sheer speed and athleticism, then Miyata breaks him down piece by piece with skill and ring intelligence. By the end of the fight he should be completely dominant. At least, that's how I would expect it to go minus any madness in the plot.


----------



## Fran (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh god, the Ippo camp are too happy. And shinoda-san is swimming in it.

This is foreboding for the aokimura fights


and when those guys were rushing around to miyata, i thought they were going to say "Oh my god you wouldn't believe it! Kimura was knocked out in round 1!" and have an offpanel fight.

whew


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 5, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Thank god the match is over. I hope he doesn't beat Ippo's time and realizes he needs to leave to level up more but given what kind of manga this is I doubt it. He'll beat Ippo's time and then bada-bing.
> 
> I can't wait until Ippo knocks Itagaki's ass out. I'm so sick of him.



Well, I was sick of him seventy chapters ago. MY GOD! This was the longest match in fucking history and yet it's suppose the shortest match in the manga. BULLSHIT MAN! FUCKING BULLSHIT!


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh man I hope Miyata destroys Itagaki if that happens. I mean completely and utterly outclasses him and makes him embarassed to even enter the ring again.

Team Miyata-kun~!


----------



## Green Poncho (Apr 6, 2012)

Saw that he beat the time, stopped reading. :|


----------



## Green Poncho (Apr 6, 2012)

And just finished it. 

Rape him Miyata. Rape him so hard he thinks he's Nanako.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Apr 6, 2012)

Will be disappointed if miyata fights itagaki instead of ippo, still pissed that fight never happened after so much damn hype for so many years.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 6, 2012)

Nah, I'd want Sendo to fight Itagaki. No more boring speed shit, give me good old ass-pounding. Sendo's faster than Ippo after all.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh boy, Itagaki sucks so much that put Miyata over! first time I see so many of us camping on Team Miyata...when the match begins(if happens) I'm gonna sport a set of him.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 6, 2012)

Miyata Vs. Itagaki please make this go down.

Miyata is a beast but how can u counter something as random as Itagaki's shuffle? And outboxing is tough when u dealing with a speed king.


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 6, 2012)

Luckyday said:


> Well, I was sick of him seventy chapters ago. MY GOD! This was the longest match in fucking history and yet it's suppose the shortest match in the manga. BULLSHIT MAN! FUCKING BULLSHIT!


Woli match took nearly a year to finish...consider this one mildly short 



			
				Kirito said:
			
		

> Nah, I'd want Sendo to fight Itagaki. No more boring speed shit, give me good old ass-pounding. Sendo's faster than Ippo after all.


Bring on Sendo, Itagaki seems to have more trouble dealing with hard hitting infighters anyway. Would love to see Imai make a return too...


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 6, 2012)

The thing is...if itagaki were to fight sendo, Mori would probably make itagaki win just to fuel the shitty ippo vs itagaki flame some more


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 6, 2012)

People here so mad.

However, Miyata is the one here in need of a good beatdown.


----------



## Guiness (Apr 6, 2012)

SS, why do you say Miyata is in need of a good beatdown?

You do realize that Miyata actually works hard for his shit and has never pulled out any bullshit in a fight, except for his controversial Red Lightning fist he used on Randy, right?

MIyata is completely different from Itagaki. Up to now they even haven't explained how Itagaki disappeared from his sight (Sasaki).

If Miyata faces Itagaki, I pray to God that he destroys him.


----------



## Tre_azam (Apr 6, 2012)

foreign said:


> If Miyata faces Itagaki, I pray to God that he destroys him.



no need to pray, as it stands miyata should wipe the floor with itagaki. only way itagaki will win is with an asspull from mori


----------



## Guiness (Apr 6, 2012)

Tre_azam said:


> no need to pray, as it stands miyata should wipe the floor with itagaki. *only way itagaki will win is with an asspull from mori*



You mean like he did against Sasaki? 

How did he even manage to completely mess up Sasaki's rhythm? It makes no sense that because Itagaki just had his body parts move independently of each other, and furthermore, how he moved completely from his sight.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 6, 2012)

If Miyata even stays in feathers, why would he fight Gaki instead of Ippo?
He is ranked #1 in the opbf, right?


----------



## Guiness (Apr 6, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> If Miyata even stays in feathers, why would he fight Gaki instead of Ippo?
> He is ranked #1 in the opbf, right?



I was thinking of that too. Miyata's natural class is what, lightweight? The dude pretty much fights in peak, half-ass shape. That says alot when he is still able to contend with the best of the natural feather class people.

But George, if you EVER let Miyata fight Itagaki, when really everyone wanted it for him to Ippo for more than a decade, I swear, I'll consider dropping this manga.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 6, 2012)

You know what would make me drop this manga? If Ippo doesn't even SNIFF the world rankings. You know, even just make it into The Ring P4P list or something?


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 6, 2012)

Kirito said:


> You know what would make me drop this manga? If Ippo doesn't even SNIFF the world rankings. You know, even just make it into The Ring P4P list or something?



At this point he comes across as such a rubbish boxer that I can't imagine him making any dent on the world scene. He looked like he was ready to step up when he fought Sawamura and Karasawa, but ever since then he's looked bad. Sure, he always gets the KO, but most of the time he just looks like a clueless punching bag. He used to have a solid foundation -- his tight guard, the bobbing and weaving, his jab, the liver blow up close, and his leaping hook. Effective, basic stuff, most of which he showed against Karasawa. All that development seems to have gone out of the window, though...his last four fights have just been a big train wreck on many different levels. It feels like he's actually getting worse rather than better.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 6, 2012)

You mean the Woli fight right? Yes that was complete BS.


----------



## Guiness (Apr 6, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> At this point he comes across as such a rubbish boxer that I can't imagine him making any dent on the world scene. He looked like he was ready to step up when he fought Sawamura and Karasawa, but ever since then he's looked bad. Sure, he always gets the KO, but most of the time he just looks like a clueless punching bag. He used to have a solid foundation -- his tight guard, the bobbing and weaving, his jab, the liver blow up close, and his leaping hook. Effective, basic stuff, most of which he showed against Karasawa. All that development seems to have gone out of the window, though...his last four fights have just been a big train wreck on many different levels. It feels like he's actually getting worse rather than better.



This is actually very true.

For other boxers, they have matches in which they show the development and how much leagues they are above other boxers, and THEN they have a match in which that skill and mettle is tested.

For Ippo, he ALWAYS have those matches, even against opponents who shouldn't be that hard. 

But speaking of world rankings lol. Itagaki has higher rank then Ippo now.


----------



## Yak (Apr 7, 2012)

Great job, Manabu. Completely and well-deserved win.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 7, 2012)

@foreign

Nah Itagaki's not ranked higher than ippo, don't be silly, Mori wouldn't troll us that hard. Ippo's been ranked in the OPBF since he became japanese champion, he's a national champ (who's beaten other national champs) so his ranking should be somewhere within the top 10 at least. Remember he had the opportunity to fight for the OPBF belt before everything got screwy.

Itagaki's rank would be much lower considering he's only just been ranked. Basically I see this playing out in the way that itagaki will give up on pursuing the japanese belt and continue to fight OPBF rankers until he gets that belt instead, kind of like Ippo's weird route through the world rankings


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 7, 2012)

Ippo is probably 9th or 10th in the world ranking (I dunno if in WBC or WBA). Itagaki may be around 50th since Sendo is 23rd.
-------------------------------------------------------------------

The guy Kimura is going to fight is the former Japanese Champion who lost the belt to Mashiba (way before Kimura had the chance to fight the latter): Chapter 6

So, this will probably be a hard fight. I'm not very sure if Kimura will win this. In fact I have a bad feeling that soon (in the story, but in terms of chapters I'd say a 100 chapters) Kimura will retire and be Aoki's second.


----------



## Hazard (old) (Apr 7, 2012)

I've always felt Kimura is a better boxer than Aoki and so I hope if one of them loses that it'll be Aoki if someone has to lose.
Now it looks like Miyata vs. Itagaki is quite possible now. Even the I want to see him face Woli first.


----------



## Tre_azam (Apr 8, 2012)

which chapter was it when ippos and miyatas world ranking was mentioned? it was so long ago i cant remember (unless i imagined it?)

ippo was like 8th and miyata was 5th?


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 8, 2012)

I liked the Saeki Itagaki fight. It lasted longer than it should have and got silly at times, but Saeki was a great character during the fight.

I really hope he doesnt quit, if he didnt have so much pride he could have won(going into an infighting game like his trainer suggested).


----------



## Badalight (Apr 9, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> I liked the Saeki Itagaki fight. It lasted longer than it should have and got silly at times, but Saeki was a great character during the fight.
> 
> I really hope he doesnt quit, if he didnt have so much pride he could have won(going into an infighting game like his trainer suggested).



I agree. I swear like me and you are the only people who didn't hate every single chapter of this fight. I thought it was one of the best in a long time.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 12, 2012)

HNI Plot wise...

Randy Boy Junior was willingly doing to Miyata what Itagaki was to Saeki. It wasn't to the same extent in so far much of losing track of the opponent, but it made predicting what would come next supposedly impossible. The point being, Miyata's previous experience makes Itagaki gimmick mute.

Speed-wise
 Mori seems to be suggesting ita is slightly faster than Miyata. However, it would be slight to the point it wouldn't matter. Specifically, as we saw, kurawasa being able to grasp timing better than itagaki beat him six ways from sunday for a while. As a result, Miyata would have no problem even if he were vastly slower.

Miyata has more plot armor than all of Itagaki opponents combined. Having broken ribs and taking punches supposedly not light for multiple rounds >>> Itagaki's piling on body blows.

Miyata's style is constant attack when not countering. Miyata doesn't even follow people with his eyes at this point anymore as well. He's got full on super-human I knew the punch was coming syndrome. I.E. No punch works on him twice.

Conclusion: Miyata destroy Itagaki even with plot trying to help. Even Mori wouldn't try to make it close. All of it has my blood boiling for the fight. I long for the day Ita is destroy beyond recognition... and I don't even like Miyata much anymore.


----------



## Pirao (Apr 12, 2012)

Kirito said:


> You know what would make me drop this manga? If Ippo doesn't even SNIFF the world rankings. You know, even just make it into The Ring P4P list or something?



At the rate we're going it's going to be 20 years or something until Ippo wins his first world title, never mind being ranked P4P 

Ippo looks worse and seems to be regressing with every fight instead of getting better.


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 12, 2012)

Round #973 Raw: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck, as I expected Kimura lost. Is this the end of the line for him?
The chapter ends with Aoki down but I think he will win somehow. No Hollowgaki in this chapter which surprised me.


----------



## Iskandar (Apr 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



20 chapters for this damn Itagaki's match, and not even 1 chapter for Kimura. And of course Kimura lost. What a surprise ! 
Fuck you Morikawa !


----------



## SaiST (Apr 12, 2012)

Made it pretty obvious that losses were likely coming for AoKimura, it's just unfortunate that Morikawa chose not to give them enough exposition.

They're being set up for retirement, and it really is about time. I'm honestly tired of seeing them come up short. I just hope they still have some prominent role within the gym—assistant coaches, or somethin'.


----------



## Yak (Apr 12, 2012)

This is truly the Bleach of Martial Arts/Sports mangas


----------



## Pirao (Apr 12, 2012)

Kimura lost in 1 chapter? 1 damn chapter? F*ck this shit


----------



## Inugami (Apr 12, 2012)

Fuck this shit I'm done with HNI if Kimura or Aoki retires and Itagaki is still here.I'm having a lot more of fun reading Buyuden at this point.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow what the fuck is mori serious? what the flying fuck not happy


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 12, 2012)

kimura not even 1 chapter? aoki down? dafuq is this shit, son i am disappoint


----------



## Badalight (Apr 12, 2012)

spoilers much...


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



First of all fuck you Mori, get your dick out of shitagaki's ass and give established (better) characters more chapters.

Secondly I don't think kimura will retire. From the raw it seems like it was a split decision, so it's not like kimura was completely destroyed. At least I really hope he doesn't retire...


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I will be frank, if Kimura retires after this fight the mangaka dropped the ball big time. He really deserves more than having his fight end in one chapter. 

Edit: The chapter wasn't even focused on him.


----------



## Fran (Apr 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



urghhhhhh fucking mori, only one chapter for the fight?


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kimura lost to the former champion (the one that was defeated by Mashiba). Hope he doesn't retire yet.


----------



## Mochi (Apr 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, fuck you.
I waited for this fight and what do I get? 
That's it, I'll take a break of HnI.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



First up: fuck you Mori

With Kimura crushed and poised for retirement - this could provide an opportunity for Gaki to move up in weight, thereby coinciding with Miyata's move up in weight. If that is indeed where he's going.


----------



## aeav81 (Apr 19, 2012)

raw hajime no ippo 974:
here


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Apr 22, 2012)

they picked up jump again like their isn't a million other people doing the same shit, i wouldn't doubt they drop IPPO soon smh


----------



## Mochi (Apr 22, 2012)

I hope at least Aoki wins


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Apr 25, 2012)

oh and thanks for the spoilers people :/


----------



## Mochi (Apr 26, 2012)

I thought now that there is the Golden Week in Japan, the translators have now time to work on these chapters ... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Aoki


----------



## Zaru (Apr 27, 2012)

Will this manga actually go down he route of making Aoki and Kimura retire?


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 27, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Will this manga actually go down he route of making Aoki and Kimura retire?



not that much though


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 27, 2012)

Chapter #973 is out: Holyland

My impressions:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 As usual the translation makes the chapter a lot better.

Well, it seems Miyata thinks of Itagaki as a possible threat at the world stage. It's sad to see Kimura losing but now I'm pretty sure that he won't retire for now.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 27, 2012)

Urgh, this manga is becoming really shitty.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 27, 2012)

As usual Mashiba is the best part of every chapter he appears in


----------



## James (Apr 27, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Will this manga actually go down he route of making Aoki and Kimura retire?



Honestly, it probably should.

If every boxer in the Kamogawa gym is a champion, it's a bit ridiculous. Kimura and Aoki having great title fight matches (hope Aoki's is animated some day) was enough for me.

Now though, retirement has been brought up one too many times for this to go on any longer. It's basically now or never I think. If he ever runs this again after this, the manga will go from "pretty mediocre" to basically a complete laughing stock.

I'd be fine with them retiring and then coming out of retirement at some point for "one last shot" or something though.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Apr 27, 2012)

Damnit why'd he have to troll kimura again??????  I hope aoki gets up and schools this kid,c'mon man.


----------



## Fran (Apr 29, 2012)

Uh hell no. Aokimura are two of the core characters in the series and Morikawa has never ever given either of them more than one full fight - their title matches. All their other matches have been one chapter at most. Which is bullshit, they're fan favourites. They deserve more time.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 3, 2012)

Chapter 99


----------



## hehey (May 3, 2012)

I don't like where this is going.


----------



## Mochi (May 3, 2012)

Aoki.... 

Can somebody tell me who the trainer of Iga is? Did he appear in the manga before?


----------



## Zaru (May 3, 2012)




----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (May 3, 2012)

Is george purposefully trolling the shit out of all his sub characters?  Shinoda is looking like a clown now while the 2 fighters he's had the longest are getting whooped.  And wtf is up with Aoki?  Did he forget all about the whole "flinching" thing he made a pretty big deal of a few chapters back?  It's not factoring in?  He's not better in the slightest?  

disappoint i am


----------



## Badalight (May 3, 2012)

Come on Aoki. I have never pulled for anyone to win in this manga as much as I am right now.


----------



## Mochi (May 3, 2012)

Oh, thanks 



> He is scared off by Takamura and later escapes from Kimura and Aoki, who were chasing him.



 

I gotta read it now


----------



## Eldrummer (May 3, 2012)

HnI is slow as hell but is always great to re-read and see the hints and the development of some situations. The class A arc was hinted at least 200 chapters ago. Baron Kurita's first appearance too. I'm thinking about re-reading the serie for the third time to see if I can guess what will happen next after the end of the tournament.


----------



## Guiness (May 3, 2012)

George...

Let Aoki win.

But if he loses, just fucking let Aooki and Kimura retire. I'm tired of this same ol', bloody ass pattern all the time. And I bet thats what you are planning anyhow.


----------



## Fran (May 4, 2012)

Tomiko's foreshadowed his loss already. The fuck Morikawa?


----------



## Eldrummer (May 4, 2012)

Fran said:


> Tomiko's foreshadowed his loss already. The fuck Morikawa?



Well she saw him lose a few times but she says that now is different. She is afraid of Aoki having permanent damage after the fight.

So, Morikawa is hinting towards a path in which AoKimura retire (one due to a loss and the other maybe due to permanent damage)... but he  won't do it imho. I consider him a master of building up drama for different situations in the manga and besides disagreeing/not liking some things, I think he knows exactly what he is doing and also knows what kind of reactions he has from the readers since he puts Takamura to say things like "this is bullshit" during the fights. 

He's only building up drama and tension for the last moments of AoKimura in the manga as boxers. Heck, this is the guy that has been building up tension between Miyata and Ippo since chapter 3 and Itagaki and Ippo from 600 chapters ago. We can't expect him to do things quickly but at least we can expect things to happen in a smooth way.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 4, 2012)

Shinoda . . .


----------



## Doc Q (May 5, 2012)

The dude Aoki is fighting is just totally indifferent to the whole thing. He's creepier than all opponents Ippo has faced combined.


----------



## Viper (May 5, 2012)

Aoki... C'moooon!


----------



## Meridian (May 5, 2012)

Ao Ki! Ao Ki! Ao Ki! I will personally lead his cheerleading squad.


----------



## Doc Q (May 5, 2012)

Do the look-away Aoki, it's an unbeatable move by your mangaka's logic!


----------



## Mochi (May 5, 2012)

Yes we should cheer for him 

AOKIIIIIIII!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 5, 2012)

I think I might stop reading HnI weekly and wait for a pile of chapters to build up : /


----------



## Akabara Strauss (May 5, 2012)

What the hell has the mangaka done to Aokimura!? They are the ones I'm rooting for to win not Shitagaki.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (May 7, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I think I might stop reading HnI weekly and wait for a pile of chapters to build up : /



unless you read japanese it's pretty impossible to read it weekly anyway.  


If that whole deal with the flinching isn't addressed and just forgotten about i'm really going to be disappointed.  Why troll the fan favorites all the time?  Sure they are good comic relief but the title fights when they got taken seriously were some of the best parts of the manga.


----------



## Mochi (May 14, 2012)

Round 976 RAWR is out




*Spoiler*: __ 




Aookkiiiiiii 

Damn, Takamura seems very pissed


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



While I was initially as fed up with anyone over the Aokimura development, this ending actually made it feel a bit more meaningful. At least it didn't feel as swept under the carpet as the Kimura loss.


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 






 **


----------



## insi_tv (May 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Masaaruuuuu


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




You know how grave the situation is when even Takamura is troubled by the loss.


----------



## Fran (May 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well fuck .
Aoki got demolished. Looks like Shinoda didn't want to throw the towel in. That, with the direction this is going, probably means Aoki's career is over.


----------



## Gunners (May 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




If Aoki is unable to keep on fighting I hope that Kimura decides to fight on in honor of his friend ( Aoki training him of course). Mangaka is a spanner in my honest opinion, the actual fight despite being shot are emotive in the sense that you actually feel for the characters which begs the question ''Why not give them an individual volume instead of other crap''.


----------



## Eldrummer (May 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I dunno what Morikawa is planning with this "AoKimura x Baron" arc but it seems it will continue. I've seen some theories about Aoki retiring instead of Kimura and the latter moving to Aoki's weight class (if you guys remember it's Kimura's natural weight but he chose to be in a different class of Aoki). Then, he'd fight against this guy that humiliated Aoki for the Japanese Champion Belt. If Morikawa does something like that I will really like it since I've always seen Aoki more as a comic relief.

Well, the story may have some interesting developments on the next weeks about this AoKimura storyline, Ippo x Itagaki and maybe Vorg.


----------



## Inugami (May 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Baron is obviously a better coach than fucking Shinoda.


----------



## James (May 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Harsh. Hope Morikawa follows through on the potential here. 

Wish there was a translation.


----------



## Mochi (May 18, 2012)

Chapter 975 is out.
CH 202 RAW


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Chapter 975 is out.
> CH 202 RAW



Uh.... it's missing a third of the chapter.


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 18, 2012)

Haha. I hope Morikawa has the balls to brutally end this.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 18, 2012)

Hmm...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well it looks like Aoki is gonna be the one retiring.
 

I hope this prompts Kimura to move up to lightweight. This allows for a match against Iga to avenge Aoki and possibly a rematch against Mashiba as well.


----------



## Fran (May 18, 2012)

Yeah - seems to be missing pages from the end


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 19, 2012)

Fran said:


> Yeah - seems to be missing pages from the end



Nah it was probably another short chapter by Mori. The  976 raw seems to carry on from that point


----------



## Mochi (May 21, 2012)

Round 977 RAWR is out


----------



## insi_tv (May 21, 2012)

i need a translation


----------



## Fran (May 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



looks to be the 'retirement' chapter for aokimura


----------



## Eldrummer (May 21, 2012)

A member of DG forum has made a translation for chapter #977:


*Spoiler*: __ 



P1: inquiries about Aoki's condition

P2: Kumi says he'll prolly be released after the swelling/fever goes down and he's had a closer check-up.
      Tomiko stays behind to keep watch and they tell the rest to go home. Shinoda also wants to stay for a bit, and says he will contact them if anything happens

P3: Ippo says good night

P4: Kimura apologizes to Itagaki for spoiling the good mood of his victory. He says he's tired so he's going back home

P5: Ippo congratulates Itagaki for winning the A-class tour, and also on getting the MVP award. Yagi is happy that Itagaki got it, since they didn't want it to land in Iga's hands.
      After that they're discussing Aokimura; Ippo thinks they will make a fresh start again, but Yagi is worried

P6: Yagi says that tonights losses were painful, so it's not easy to just come back from that. Aoki is infamous for his mud wrestling, but his matches are usually close.
      After a complete defeat like this and such a beat-down, it's a big shock for him. Ippo/Itagaki are surprised that Iga is so strong. Apparently this is the first time Yagi saw Aoki get such a 
     one-sided beat-down.

P7-8: Yagi talking about the difference in level between Aoki and Iga being too big, that's why he thinks Aoki might give up because he doesn't think he can overcome the gap.
          He doesn't want them to continue half-assed at any rate

P9: Yagi: both their careers aren't short, and they've got damage piled up, so it's not unusual they might quit here. Itagaki is worried that Shinoda's gonna be lonely with both his
       boxers gone, Yagi says that Shinoda must be thinking about quitting the gym along with them in that case. Itagaki is worried about who's gonna train him then.

P10: Ippo says that this might be a time of parting in their gym. Itagaki asks what he thinks about the situation, and Ippo replies that he should go rest because he also had a hard fight

P11: They go home, Tomiko calls out to Aoki

P12: Aoki wakes up, and realizes he lost but doesn't remember how. He asks what happened at the end, while Tomiko tells him to just rest. She doesn't want to see a scene like that again, she says she can't take it

P13: Kimura thinking about how his career has been long, and that it might be a good time to quit

P14: Ippo goes to visit Takamura, who asks what he wants. Ippo says 'nothing in particular', and Takamura slams the door in his face

P15: Takamura asks again what he wants, and if he brought any drinks/snacks

P16-17: Ippo reminiscing, after he joined the gym a year, Aoki treated him to ramen, when he fought an outboxer, Kimura always helped him with sparring

P18: He's worried this might be a parting


----------



## Fran (May 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo's memories of Aokimura are limited. Mori didn't give them enough panel time.
They are an integral part of the comedy routine in the gym.




Also, what's going to happen to Team Aoki. haven't seen those guys in a while.


----------



## Inugami (May 22, 2012)

Fran said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They are going to avenger their master!


----------



## Mochi (May 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Nooo.... 

Unfair, I just started with Hajime ...


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 29, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Round 977 RAWR is out


And now 978 is out at the same place.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Aoki's enthusiasm seems undampened.


----------



## Mochi (May 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought we would get a very sad chapter, but I couldn't stop laughing 

Oh Aoki


----------



## Eldrummer (May 31, 2012)

Chapter #976: page


----------



## Zaru (May 31, 2012)

For a second after reading 976, I thought Takamura would lose weight and fight that guy in his weight class


----------



## Eldrummer (May 31, 2012)

I think Takamura wants Kimura to avenge Aoki since he is a better balanced boxer and also he is naturally from the class Aoki participates now. So if Aoki retires, Kimura can take his place.


----------



## Fran (May 31, 2012)

^ Hey, that's a pretty damn good theory. Kimura does immense dieting to get into shape. He'll be much closer to his natural bodyweight, if this fight hasn't completely raped him up the ass.


----------



## perman07 (May 31, 2012)

Kimura was my thought too.. We'll just have to see.


----------



## Inugami (May 31, 2012)

Zaru said:


> For a second after reading 976, I thought Takamura would lose weight and fight that guy in his weight class



Indeed I thought the same is just not gonna happen but may that's on Taka's mind


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 31, 2012)

Yeah I automatically thought Kimura would be the one who would avenge Aoki, can't really think of anyone else unless Taka did drop weight  now that would be epically hilarious.


----------



## truetomyself (May 31, 2012)

Maybe Takamura was thinking about Ippo.


----------



## Wrath (May 31, 2012)

kids said:


> Maybe Takamura was thinking about Ippo.


There's no way it was Ippo. Leaving aside the issue of weight classes, Ippo and Takamura are too far above Iga for there to be any tension to a grudge match. Everyone in the hall knew that Takamura could destroy Iga and Marron without even trying, if he was willing to betray the principles of the Kamogawa Gym. A king doesn't fight a knight's battle for him.

No, it has to be Kimura. He's the only one with the proper motivation and build to go looking for revenge.

Most likely Iga will go on to win his title match and then Marron's pride will force him to accept a challenge from Kimura.


----------



## Meridian (May 31, 2012)

Good chapter, can't have enough of those.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _from latest raw_ 




From the quick translation at DG, it looks like Kimura is moving up. Not sure about Aoki, but I like the development. With this, even Gaki might move up . . . to coincide with Miyata's rise in weight class even . . .


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (May 31, 2012)

Man, that was hard to read, we have to get some kind of vengence now man.  

I was hoping takamaru would knock the hell out of both of them


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 31, 2012)

Gaki and Miyata aren't moving up a weight class and neither is Ippo or Sendou.


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Jun 1, 2012)

I just want to point out Ippo doesn't even diet he fights at his natural weight. To move up he'd hafta get fat or bulk up lol.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 1, 2012)

I could see Itagaki moving up a weight class actually. If Kimura moves up in weight class Itagaki can chase the belt in his division.


----------



## Fran (Jun 1, 2012)

Itagaki is too infatuated with Ippo to move up. Just like Miyata.

Ohai, Miyata probably fights at around that weight naturally - he diets a lot to keep in featherweight. Although that does sharpen his counter.


----------



## Glued (Jun 1, 2012)

The saddest part here is that refs in Japan actually do allow this type of slaughter in the ring.

I remember a MMA fight where Yoshida fought James Thompsom. Yoshida was so bloody, the match was over, but Ref allowed it to continue.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 1, 2012)

Surely the refs has warrior spirit counters!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 2, 2012)

I felt horrible reading this chapter, I didn't want him to go down like this and I was as upset as the other gym members were. I think Kimura will move up a weight class, it makes sense and also he could get some vigor in continuing to box. With that being said I wonder what will happen to Aoki. He'll stay the cook but I don't think he'll stop being associated with boxing. Maybe he'll help Kimura train and eventually become a trainer? I'm not sure but he needs something.


----------



## Glued (Jun 2, 2012)

Iga and Marron shouldn't be blamed. Shinoda should have thrown the towel a long time ago. Kamogawa told him multiple times to throw the towel.



Wuzzman said:


> Surely the refs has warrior spirit counters!



I don't know why the refs allow it.


----------



## Doc Q (Jun 2, 2012)

Gotta love how Takamura is pretty much gets in  superhuman feats without even trying.


----------



## TemplateR (Jun 2, 2012)

In July "Hajime no Ippo" reaches the 100th Volume:




So now is time to annoucned a third anime-season of "Hajime no Ippo" plz !!!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, the next anime series should have the bulky fisherman dude and the psycho counter dude, two of the best fights in the manga. Will actuallyw atch it all the way through.


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 2, 2012)

still waiting for post-ww2 and sendo gaiden arc to be animated


----------



## Mochi (Jun 2, 2012)

Finally the translation of 976 

I feel so sorry for Aoki 
I really wanted him and Kimura to win, but it seems they'll never win this tournament I guess >___> 

But it's funny to see that Takamura cares for Aoki.... well in his way 

I really hope that Kimura will revenge his friend 


TemplateR said:


> In July "Hajime no Ippo" reaches the 100th Volume:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god, that's so awesome 

After 3 years, Season 3 should come out already


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone who thinks it'll be anyone but Kimura avenging his friend is fooling themself. Just


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jun 2, 2012)

Fran said:


> Itagaki is too infatuated with Ippo to move up. Just like Miyata.
> 
> Ohai, Miyata probably fights at around that weight naturally - he diets a lot to keep in featherweight. Although that does sharpen his counter.



Miyata moved up in weight a long time ago, reason why he never fought ippo


----------



## Fran (Jun 2, 2012)

Doc Q said:


> Gotta love how Takamura is pretty much gets in  superhuman feats without even trying.





9TalesOfDestruction said:


> Miyata moved up in weight a long time ago, reason why he never fought ippo



Wrong. Miyata is still a featherweight.



and


----------



## SaiST (Jun 2, 2012)

I believe Miyata's match with Randy Boy Jr. was supposed to be his last as a Featherweight, as he simply couldn't manage the weight control for it anymore.

I believe it was said shortly after Kimura's match with Mashiba that Miyata's ideal weightclass was a Lightweight; same as Kimura and Aoki.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 2, 2012)

Does anybody know in which chapter Ryo and Itagaki went shopping? 
I can't find it


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 2, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Does anybody know in which chapter Ryo and Itagaki went shopping?
> I can't find it



Chapter 562, _The Man Who Destroyed My Self-Confidence_. 

(Great chapter. I wish Mashiba and Itagaki would hang out more -- their personalities make for an interesting dynamic.)


----------



## Mochi (Jun 2, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> Chapter 562, _The Man Who Destroyed My Self-Confidence_.
> 
> (Great chapter. I wish Mashiba and Itagaki would hang out more -- their personalities make for an interesting dynamic.)



Aww thank you! 

Edit: Just read it. Indeed they'd make a nice duo 
Lol at this comment


----------



## Gunners (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes that's perfect, when Ippo beats Itagaki he should whisper in his ears ''You still don't look like a pro''.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 2, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> In July "Hajime no Ippo" reaches the 100th Volume:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plus, we are very close to chapter 1000. If these facts are not enough to give a new season of the anime I dont know what it is.


----------



## Fran (Jun 3, 2012)

I would give my left foot to see the 'look-away' fight animated  That had to be the funniest part of Ippo ever - and that's saying something, what with all those Takamura moments too.

On that note, I miss the penis jokes. Takamura's still funny but not in quite the same way, Ippo's lost that hilarious 'cherry-boy' personality. I LIKE YOUR WELL-MANNERED BOWS ROOKIE!


Any confirmation on 988 raw? I want to see


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kimura saying something badass


----------



## Mochi (Jun 3, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Yes that's perfect, when Ippo beats Itagaki he should whisper in his ears ''You still don't look like a pro''.



Woah, so mean 



Fran said:


> I would give my left foot to see the 'look-away' fight animated  That had to be the funniest part of Ippo ever - and that's saying something, what with all those Takamura moments too.
> 
> On that note, I miss the penis jokes. Takamura's still funny but not in quite the same way, Ippo's lost that hilarious 'cherry-boy' personality. I LIKE YOUR WELL-MANNERED BOWS ROOKIE!
> 
> ...



Man, I still have to read so many chapters 

To be true, the penis jokes is what got me interested in Hajime 
Someone used  as a sig and I was kinda shocked but then I laughed and searched on YT for some videos.

Takamura needs a real fight 

You mean 978 right 

Let me search if I can find something...


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 3, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Yes that's perfect, when Ippo beats Itagaki he should whisper in his ears ''You still don't look like a pro''.



he should say: "this is what i've got"
same line Sendo said to this n00b which he pwned before the title match against ippo


----------



## Mochi (Jun 3, 2012)

this noob.... is not Vorg right?


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 3, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> this noob.... is not Vorg right?



no, dont worry. it was the n00b shigeta


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 3, 2012)

insi_tv said:


> he should say: "this is what i've got"
> same line Sendo said to this n00b which he pwned before the title match against ippo



One of the greatest bad ass quotes ever... and I mean EVER. 

Poor Shigeta is now paralyzed in fear forever thanks to the Sendo pek


JihaD


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2012)

Just read the last chapter, Marron needs to get his shit shoved in


----------



## Mochi (Jun 3, 2012)

insi_tv said:


> no, dont worry. it was the n00b shigeta



Thank god, or you'd be dead. 



@Fran and the others

*Spoiler*: _Summary of 978_ 






> Takamura visiting Aoki in the hospital, and making fun of Aoki singing his usual songs ( 'Why, mom, why dad, even though my name is written as 'victory', why did you give me such an ironic name').
> But looks like he's actually concerned, and that's just his way of showing it.
> In the first panel of P3 he's showing a very un-Takamura-like facial expression.
> 
> ...



saying


----------



## Mochi (Jun 5, 2012)

RAW Round 979 are out!



*Spoiler*: __ 



OH MY GOD!  

I COULDN'T STOP LAGHING, WTF TAKAMURA? FIRST HE FAILS TO SLIDE, THEN AOKI TOUCHES HIS BALLS 

This made my day


----------



## Gunners (Jun 5, 2012)

**


----------



## Green Poncho (Jun 6, 2012)

Record: 24(24)-1-0
Ranking: JBC Champion, OPBF #1, WBC #6

I want him out of China already.


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 6, 2012)

that was hilarious


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jun 8, 2012)

Fran said:


> Wrong. Miyata is still a featherweight.
> 
> 
> 
> and



lol, gotta appreciate a good troll, kudos my friend


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

RAW Round 980


----------



## Fran (Jun 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like the itagaki family decide topop in to saeki's restaurant to troll him


----------



## Zaru (Jun 12, 2012)

Serious coach at the end, anyone know what he's saying?


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I hope it's something like: "Ok, kid you have defended your belt 7 times and that's enough. No more bullshit! Let's go for the world!"


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

Fran said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> looks like the itagaki family decide topop in to saeki's restaurant to troll him




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought Itagaki didn't know Saeki works there, that's why he was so surprised to see him and he wanted to leave


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

I just tried something to confirm what I said: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I typed "world" into a translation site (tradukka) and made it tranlate to japanese. Turns out it is the same thing of the last panel ( 世界)


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

Eldrummer said:


> I just tried something to confirm what I said:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Hey eldrummer, are you a member of dynamite glove forums? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



someone confirmed, ippo is heading to the world.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, since 2007 or so. One of the best forums I've seen. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just saw what the guy posted and I really am excited now because Morikawa had plenty of time to think how he would write this part of the manga


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 






Just like Mori to dangle the World infront of us like that.  
I won't believe it until the bell has rung with both fighters in the ring!


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



HAHAHAHAHAHA Fenix, that's awesome 

Yeah, I don't believe it until I see it :/


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 12, 2012)

Mori's been teasing with moving to the world stuff for years. At this point, even if it were to be stated plain as day on page I wouldn't believe it. Anything can happen to slow progress.


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Manabu comes in and says: "The world? not before you have proven to me that you are the better fighter"

and then 2 years of shit again before ippo can move on, mori i warn you


----------



## Mochi (Jun 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ Summary of 980_ 







> The Itagaki family is celebrating Manabu's A-class victory. On recommendation of their dad, they go to a sushi bar, which turns out to be the one that
> Saeki is working at.
> At first both parties are surprised and Manabu wants to leave, but Saeki says he doesn't hold a grudge because he lost fair and square, and tells him to sit down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mochi (Jun 14, 2012)

Aren't they like 4 chapters behind >_>


----------



## Mochi (Jun 16, 2012)

^ Yeah, I wish I could speak Japanese then I'd translate it 
I could translate German/Turkish into English, but most German mangaka's suck. >__>


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 16, 2012)

there are German mangakas?


----------



## Mochi (Jun 16, 2012)

Yup, but neither the stories or the art is really decent.

I like  though.


----------



## Heretic (Jun 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So glad to hear Ippo's finally moving on to the world level; its about time.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 16, 2012)

Accoding to DG, Mori's gonna do a new 5 chapter mini-series called Ai ni Iku yo. 

Hopefully it doesn't take too much time away from Ippo - but judging by the translation schedule, it really won't matter much if it does.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 19, 2012)

This week no chapter, right?


----------



## Schwager (Jun 19, 2012)

Why is there still no hajime no ippo anime? I see al these worthless new animes popping up, =but no hajime no ippo

New season now


----------



## Mochi (Jun 19, 2012)

^ It took them 6 years for the second season 

I hope we get a third season, it's a big year for Hajime after all


----------



## Schwager (Jun 19, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> ^ It took them 6 years for the second season
> 
> I hope we get a third season, it's a big year for Hajime after all



I hope this doesn't turn out to be a Diablo wait.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jun 19, 2012)

Hmm fair enough. 
But isn't a bit unproductive to only have one translator for each series? I mean it's all in Japanese after all...and HnI doesn't use any specific weird japanese terms or phrases.


----------



## bludvein (Jun 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



First time in a long time that you get the feeling Ippo might actually lose.


----------



## Tre_azam (Jun 22, 2012)

^^this sounds like fanfic to me! this is what we've been waiting for years! hope its true!


----------



## Mochi (Jun 22, 2012)

OMG what's happening, my heart can't take it 



*Spoiler*: __ 



OH MY GOD, MY VORG BABY


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 22, 2012)

It seems like we're gonna be building up to an amazing chapter 1000. 

By the time it comes, I expect an announcement of a Post-War Arc tv-movie/OVA and 3rd season.


----------



## Id (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck yeah Vorg

I dont think Ippo will lose to the Mexican. But it will serve to show Ippo the gap between a national, and world rank contenders.


----------



## James (Jun 23, 2012)

Meyer Lansky said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think Ippo will lose to the Mexican. But it will serve to show Ippo the gap between a national, and world rank contenders.



If it does show that, it'll probably show it really, really badly.


*Spoiler*: __ 



We already had Ippo take an insane thrashing at the hands of Woli and somehow miraculously still win. We've already had to stretch our ability to suspend belief to extremes to accept that victory, as well as stuff like Miyata vs Randy Boy.

I kind of hope Morikawa DOESN'T try to push the "gap" again. I'd rather it was more like, Ippo realises that he can fight on par with people in the world, that he has the ability, he's on their standard. 

I'm fed up of seeing boxers getting beatings that should put them in retirement, simply so  we can see how amazingly skilled their opponent is.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 23, 2012)

I think Ippo will win handily. Really speaking he has been up against individuals who are either tricky (outside what he'd train for) or immensely talented ( Woli). On the world level I don't expect him to run into the same problems in the sense that I don't think they will rely on tricks or trouble Ippo with their superior athleticism. 

I expect them to be technically sound + incredibly tough, things the coach has actually been training him for.

When all is said and done Ippo will have a pretty handsome resume. Sendo, Mashiba, Vorg, Woli, they're all fighters who could become hall of famers.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm glad the author doesn't try to sell us that Ippo is an unsurpassed genius of hardwork or something, but actually includes people who not only grow faster than him (Vorg), but also would probably beat him in a rematch despite less training effort (Woli). It makes his road to world championship more interesting to me.


----------



## Pirao (Jun 23, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I think Ippo will win handily. Really speaking he has been up against individuals who are either tricky (outside what he'd train for) or immensely talented ( Woli). On the world level I don't expect him to run into the same problems in the sense that I don't think they will rely on tricks or trouble Ippo with their superior athleticism.
> 
> I expect them to be technically sound + incredibly tough, things the coach has actually been training him for.
> 
> *When all is said and done Ippo will have a pretty handsome resume. Sendo, Mashiba, Vorg, Woli, they're all fighters who could become hall of famers.*



Going a bit overboard, huh?

Hope this is true and Ippo finally starts moving forward again, and yes as mentioned it would be nice if every fight stops being a "come from behind after getting his ass whooped" win.

Also hope they show Vorg's title fight and not just mention the result in passing.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 23, 2012)

Ippo has looked so bad in his recent fights that I would think that world level boxers would KO him. He doesn't look 'world level' at all. I want to see him going back to the mode he was in for Karasawa. He was patient, he was aggressive without being careless, his defence was solid, he used basic, effective punches, he carefully cut off the ring, and he only unloaded with heavy weapons once he had him trapped. That's the Ippo that could have success on the world level. The current version comes across like an inexperienced, unskilled walking punchbag.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jun 23, 2012)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Its not them as a group-- apparently the translator for Ippo has been MIA, and thats why we don't have new Issues, smh.
> 
> 
> JihaD





i just don't enjoy looking at raw versions and not knowing what's going on, or having a translation and going back and forth.  

No idea what you guys are talking about (skipping any post without a spoiler tag tbh) but it sounds like i'm missing out.  But i'll wait i guess


----------



## Guiness (Jun 23, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> Ippo has looked so bad in his recent fights that I would think that world level boxers would KO him. He doesn't look 'world level' at all. I want to see him going back to the mode he was in for Karasawa. He was patient, he was aggressive without being careless, his defence was solid, he used basic, effective punches, he carefully cut off the ring, and he only unloaded with heavy weapons once he had him trapped. That's the Ippo that could have success on the world level. The current version comes across like an inexperienced, unskilled walking punchbag.



That fight was to show a difference in experience. Karasawa was talented, but he isn't 'all that', so to speak.

Anyway, I want translations to come out soon. I don't get why this shit always happen to HjI.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 24, 2012)

foreign said:


> That fight was to show a difference in experience. Karasawa was talented, but he isn't 'all that', so to speak.



It's not just the Karasawa fight. Look at the Ippo from the Sawamura fight -- that was one of the best names on his record, and Ippo was very focused and effective in places for that fight too. (He did get beaten up quite badly in the middle rounds, but that happens in pretty much all his fights.) Considering the level of his opponent, I think that was one of Ippo's most impressive performances.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 24, 2012)

Meyer Lansky said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



HELL YES MY BOY VORG


----------



## perman07 (Jun 24, 2012)

How many chapters are we behind the raws at this point?


----------



## Mochi (Jun 24, 2012)

^5 chapters .


----------



## Gunners (Jun 24, 2012)

Pirao said:


> Going a bit overboard, huh?
> 
> Hope this is true and Ippo finally starts moving forward again, and yes as mentioned it would be nice if every fight stops being a "come from behind after getting his ass whooped" win.
> 
> Also hope they show Vorg's title fight and not just mention the result in passing.


No I'm not going overboard, all of those fighters are already World class and they are only in their early 20s.


----------



## Pirao (Jun 25, 2012)

Gunners said:


> No I'm not going overboard, all of those fighters are already World class and they are only in their early 20s.



World class? Quite a wide definition of world class you have there. In boxing, with 4 "major" orgs giving out belts, being ranked by one or two of them, doesn't make you world class, not even close, let alone HOF caliber. Even when Vorg wins his first ABC title, as it seems he will, he still won't be world class. 

Not to mention that at the pace the manga is going, noone of Ippo's generation is going to finish their career before the author snuffs it out.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm glad we're behind with chapters. These days reading ippo in chunks is the only thing that makes it comparable to the whole days where 1 chap could be stand alone awesome. Behind means I'm not tempted to catch up. I don't bother with raws or spoilers. 

Also, I suspect Mori will somehow maneuver things so that the 1000th chapter is the official one where Ippo moves to face the world.

Ps: Read the last 20 chapters of Tough after falling behind and the father son fight ended really well.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 25, 2012)

Pirao said:


> World class? Quite a wide definition of world class you have there. In boxing, with 4 "major" orgs giving out belts, being ranked by one or two of them, doesn't make you world class, not even close, let alone HOF caliber. Even when Vorg wins his first ABC title, as it seems he will, he still won't be world class.
> 
> Not to mention that at the pace the manga is going, noone of Ippo's generation is going to finish their career before the author snuffs it out.



Are you trying to lecture me? It isn't a wide definition that I have, Vorg will be in a title fight ( and will probably win), Mashiba will be in a title match soon. Woli is like Roy Jones Jr and is what 17 years old. The only one I have to reach for is Sendo. 

Also what do you think makes a world class fighter? He has worked his way through the ranks by beating the top contenders, if he wins a ABC belt how is he not world class? How many boxers in his division would he not be capable of competing with?

Last part of your post is irrelevant as I was speculating how things would be once Ippo's career is said and done. Doesn't matter if the author reaches that point. That being said it is not uncommon for Mangaka to release flash forward chapters.


----------



## Pirao (Jul 2, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Are you trying to lecture me? It isn't a wide definition that I have, Vorg will be in a title fight ( and will probably win), Mashiba will be in a title match soon. Woli is like Roy Jones Jr and is what 17 years old. The only one I have to reach for is Sendo.
> 
> Also what do you think makes a world class fighter? He has worked his way through the ranks by beating the top contenders, if he wins a ABC belt how is he not world class? How many boxers in his division would he not be capable of competing with?
> 
> Last part of your post is irrelevant as I was speculating how things would be once Ippo's career is said and done. Doesn't matter if the author reaches that point. That being said it is not uncommon for Mangaka to release flash forward chapters.



And they're still not even close to world class, as I mentioned.

They're not world class because there are a shitload of belts nowadays, and many title holders don't really mean anything, they just hold worthless trinkets. World class is being truly one of the best boxers in the world. Winning a trinket doesn't automatically make you one of the best boxers in the world, it may, or it may not, depending on who you win it from. So yes, only Vorg could be considered even close to world class, if he wins. The other 3 are far far away from that, and all 4 are so far from the HOF it's not even funny.

That's it exactly, we may not know how Ippo's career pans out in the end.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 2, 2012)

RAW ROUND 982 



*Spoiler*: __ 



 A lot of talking about Vorg  and Sendo, you're such a pussy magnet   
Either he's chased by little kids or cats


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 3, 2012)

Pirao said:


> And they're still not even close to world class, as I mentioned.
> 
> They're not world class because there are a shitload of belts nowadays, and many title holders don't really mean anything, they just hold worthless trinkets. World class is being truly one of the best boxers in the world. Winning a trinket doesn't automatically make you one of the best boxers in the world, it may, or it may not, depending on who you win it from. So yes, only Vorg could be considered even close to world class, if he wins. The other 3 are far far away from that, and all 4 are so far from the HOF it's not even funny.
> 
> That's it exactly, we may not know how Ippo's career pans out in the end.



How are you defining world class then? It depends if you say world class means the best boxers across the whole of boxing or only in their weight division(s). World class doesn't mean you have to be one of the P4P best boxers in the world.  What makes you say Ippo, miyata and whoever else is _*far away*_ from it?

We haven't seen Ippo fight a "world class" fighter (Ippo vs Date? but that fight was a deathtrap so early in his career. I don't count Woli), so you can't say they are far from world class until we see how they perform. 
Vorg on the other hand is a guy who's been fighting in the US and has become ranked 1 in all the major organizations. To get to that point I'd say he's beaten some fighters that even you may consider world-class.

Let's not talk about the HOF just yet though lol. Only guarenteed HOFers are Martinez and more than likely Takamura.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jul 3, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> How are you defining world class then? It depends if you say world class means the best boxers across the whole of boxing or only in their weight division(s). World class doesn't mean you have to be one of the P4P best boxers in the world.  What makes you say Ippo, miyata and whoever else is _*far away*_ from it?
> 
> We haven't seen Ippo fight a "world class" fighter (Ippo vs Date? but that fight was a deathtrap so early in his career. I don't count Woli), so you can't say they are far from world class until we see how they perform.
> Vorg on the other hand is a guy who's been fighting in the US and has become ranked 1 in all the major organizations. To get to that point I'd say he's beaten some fighters that even you may consider world-class.
> ...



i think your confusing world class with world ranked.  World class would be top of the P4p lists, world ranked would be like top of their division in whatever organization they are in


----------



## Gunners (Jul 3, 2012)

He's not confusing anything, world class is not limited to top of the pound for pound list.


----------



## mumyoryu (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone remember the last time we got an update on Sendo? I hope we get an update on his ranking. Its good to see the old favorites back again.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 4, 2012)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> i think your confusing world class with world ranked.  World class would be top of the P4p lists, world ranked would be like top of their division in whatever organization they are in



World ranked means they are just ranked in the organizations world rankings. They wouldn't have to be the top ranked. 

So you're saying fighters who aren't top of the P4P lists aren't world class? Some great fighters aren't even in the top 20 in some p4p lists...so they aren't world class either? 

I don't see fighters like Miguel Cotto and Carl Froch (just 2 examples out of many) in The Ring's top 10 P4P (the "official" p4p list I guess, but to me p4p is largely a matter of opinion), but saying they aren't world class fighters is just ridiculous.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh Takamura, you should really start a career as a singer 


This made me laugh so hard  
Poor Ippo, you're not that innocent anymore, mhm?


----------



## Pirao (Jul 5, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> World ranked means they are just ranked in the organizations world rankings. They wouldn't have to be the top ranked.
> 
> So you're saying fighters who aren't top of the P4P lists aren't world class? Some great fighters aren't even in the top 20 in some p4p lists...so they aren't world class either?
> 
> I don't see fighters like Miguel Cotto and Carl Froch (just 2 examples out of many) in The Ring's top 10 P4P (the "official" p4p list I guess, but to me p4p is largely a matter of opinion), but saying they aren't world class fighters is just ridiculous.



Which is what I meant by "unless you have a very broad definition of world class", hey if you think any one who comes even close to holding a trinket is world class, good for you, but I think having so broad a definition diminishes what world class should be. Do you consider Geale or Cloud, to put an example, world class just because they hold some trinkets? And that seems to be the consensus among the boxing community, too.

Cotto and Froch may not be top 10 P4P, but if you compiled, say a top 20 or so, they would be in. Ippo, Miyata and the like? Not even close. Forget about HOF. Cotto as he is now, has a borderline HOF career, the people mentioned haven't accomplished shit yet compared to what Cotto has done.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jul 5, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> World ranked means they are just ranked in the organizations world rankings. They wouldn't have to be the top ranked.
> 
> So you're saying fighters who aren't top of the P4P lists aren't world class? Some great fighters aren't even in the top 20 in some p4p lists...so they aren't world class either?
> 
> I don't see fighters like Miguel Cotto and Carl Froch (just 2 examples out of many) in The Ring's top 10 P4P (the "official" p4p list I guess, but to me p4p is largely a matter of opinion), but saying they aren't world class fighters is just ridiculous.



Cotto is definitely world class and has been in the top of the p4p lists many times.  Froch on the other hand is good but fights in a much weaker devision in general after his fight with ward and desctruction of bute i'm sure he's in the top 20 right now.  

i guess it's not necessarily p4p ranking, but world ranked means nothing since 90% of belts mean nothing.  A no name guy who never fought anybody can be world ranked with multiple "titles", world class means you've been in the ring with the best and either held your own or won.  Which ulitimately does put you in he world p4p. 

which isn't necessarily just the top 10 or 20 either


for example Lucian Bute was world ranked, and even on the top p4p list(not sure) but had never fought a tough guy in his devision and proved he wasn't a world class fighter


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 5, 2012)

Vorg is the only one of Ippo's past opponents that I could imagine having consistent success on the world level, and even he will have trouble. 

(Date would be my other choice, but he is of course retired.)


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 5, 2012)

Pirao said:


> Which is what I meant by "unless you have a very broad definition of world class", hey if you think any one who comes even close to holding a trinket is world class, good for you, but I think having so broad a definition diminishes what world class should be. Do you consider Geale or Cloud, to put an example, world class just because they hold some trinkets? And that seems to be the consensus among the boxing community, too.
> 
> Cotto and Froch may not be top 10 P4P, but if you compiled, say a top 20 or so, they would be in. Ippo, Miyata and the like? Not even close. Forget about HOF. Cotto as he is now, has a borderline HOF career, the people mentioned haven't accomplished shit yet compared to what Cotto has done.



I didn't say that anyone who holds a belt should be considered world class, my point was that world class shouldn't just be confined to the top P4P lists. I guess we can agree that the definition "world class" changes depending who you are speaking to and just leave it at that. 

You're right Ippo & Co. haven't shown anything world class yet but like I said, they haven't really had the opportunity to.  I think that by going to America, Vorg was given those opportunities and look where he is now. Takamura also took the chances (by his own initiative I guess) and became a two weight world champion in under 20 fights. (On that point, can someone clear up for me why he's still defending his title? Is it by his own choice or Kamogawa not letting him move up?)

If Ippo was given the chance earlier to fight better fighters rather than defending his title and taking some random ass route through Asian champions, he could be exactly where Vorg is. Same with Sendo, Mashiba and Miyata if they were given the chance.

But who knows, maybe in these coming chapters Mori will pick up the pace and we'll see for certain how they perform on the world stage.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 6, 2012)

Round 983 RAW

9 Pages?  What's that last page all about?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 6, 2012)

Maybe there is a break for his mini-series or something? God I hope not.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wtf they're just running


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



When I heard it was just nothing but running and racing, I was like, YES, some competition between Sendo and Ippo again! 

But then Ippo had to give up and cry around! Uhhg.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 7, 2012)

I just came here to wish Taka a happy pervy B'day


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, here's a summary of chapter 983 by Kurosu (DG Forums):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Literally nothing happened in this chapter, basically the message is:

"Vorg, now you've got another strong ally, even though we're far away we'll be cheering for you".
Everything else is just Sendo not wanting to let Ippo run ahead of him and being immature. 

The final page is an apology from Morikawa about the shortness of this chapter.
Basically, he was working on his other new series, and that took more time than he expected, that's why this chapter is so short/bland.
He apologizes for letting his viewers down, will do his utmost best not to let this happen again, and hopes for your continued support.




So, yeah. It was short because of the other series he's working on.


----------



## Pirao (Jul 9, 2012)

I want to see that Vorg title fight badly.


----------



## Fran (Jul 9, 2012)

I want to see a non-kagowama gym centred fight

either mashiba, vorg or sendo
don't want to see miyata.

as opbf champ mashiba should have some fun world fights lined up


----------



## Fran (Jul 9, 2012)

and here we have what is in my opinion the finest humour in mangadom


----------



## Mochi (Jul 9, 2012)

^ Aoki you asshole


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 10, 2012)

Chapter #979 is out: Ch.30


----------



## Mochi (Jul 10, 2012)

It's even more funnier when you understand what they're saying  

It's kinda cute how Takamura cares for his kouhais 

So, Kimura will still be in jr. lightweight? oh well...


----------



## Doc Q (Jul 10, 2012)

Fucking hell those last panels. 


Aoki having a goal is neat.


----------



## Fran (Jul 10, 2012)

oh my god takamura


----------



## Mochi (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to say:












Tama aru Takamura


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 12, 2012)

schlap                 .


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 12, 2012)

984 Raw


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit we are gonna see Vorg fight next chapter


----------



## Fran (Jul 13, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> 984 Raw
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



yes yes yesy YESYESYEYSYES



YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 13, 2012)

984 

GIMME GIMME GIMME moar


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 19, 2012)

haha, i love the itagaki family


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 19, 2012)

I wish Saeki had just said "SO WHEN WILL YOU FIGHT IPPO?!"


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 19, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I wish Saeki had just said "SO WHEN WILL YOU FIGHT IPPO?!"



noooo, i want ippo to move on to the world stage. manabu can fight for the vacant japanese title for all i care


----------



## Fran (Jul 19, 2012)

ITAGAKIMASU  Fucking love Itagaki's dad. Looks like the speed star is out for good.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm more looking forward to the 985 raw than translated chapters


----------



## Hazard (old) (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok please don't make him say no to the World, I NEED him to go, it's been 980 chapters and the dude still hasn't even entered the real competition, if he doesn't I will ragequit...for like a chapter or two


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 19, 2012)

insi_tv said:


> noooo, i want ippo to move on to the world stage. manabu can fight for the vacant japanese title for all i care



It's had foreshadowing up the ass, it's going to happen.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 19, 2012)

SCHLAP. Goddammit I cant get over that panel. Fucking Takamura.


----------



## Pirao (Jul 19, 2012)

Where's that Vorg fight chapter we were promised?


----------



## Hazard (old) (Jul 19, 2012)

Pirao said:


> Where's that Vorg fight chapter we were promised?



Vorg needs to come back soon I want him to wipe the ignorant smirk off Itagaki's face, unless he's already focused on the world stage
Iwant Takamura's fight next, we need something like his fight vs. Hawk soon


----------



## Mochi (Jul 19, 2012)

I love penis jokes


----------



## Pirao (Jul 20, 2012)

Hazard said:


> Vorg needs to come back soon I want him to wipe the ignorant smirk off Itagaki's face, unless he's already focused on the world stage
> Iwant Takamura's fight next, we need something like his fight vs. Hawk soon



Vorg is fighting for the title next. The less I see from Itagaki, the better.


----------



## Hazard (old) (Jul 20, 2012)

Pirao said:


> Vorg is fighting for the title next. The less I see from Itagaki, the better.



Which title? Worlds? I thought he was still just training
I wanna see Woli too, see just how much better he got


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 20, 2012)

he is ranked #1 so naturally he will fight for the world title


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jul 20, 2012)

Question...

If these Mangateer fucktards can get RAWS of Ippo and host them on their site, why can't they get a damn translator?

I need to see the White Fang bring home this World Title. 


JihaD


----------



## Gunners (Jul 20, 2012)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Question...
> 
> If these Mangateer fucktards can get RAWS of Ippo and host them on their site, why can't they get a damn translator?
> 
> ...



Because it takes time.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 23, 2012)

No 985 raw or spoilers FUUUUUUUUU


----------



## James (Jul 24, 2012)

We await the chapter, but so far we only have a handful of balls.

Schlap!


----------



## Mochi (Jul 24, 2012)

my punches are dynamite~

Rawrrrr



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Short chapter, I guess Mori is too busy with his other project.

But damn, Vorg stop being so sexy.


----------



## Meridian (Jul 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Please one-panel him, Vorg!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why must the awesome american fighter always have to be an asshole awesome american fighter?


----------



## James (Jul 24, 2012)

What is this other project people are talking about?


----------



## Mochi (Jul 24, 2012)

James said:


> What is this other project people are talking about?



His Mini-Manga about the tsunami in Japan last year.



The guy next to Ippo is the main character. 

*Baki Son of Ogre 309*


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 24, 2012)

Goddamnit George. Short chapter and a break next week too.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 24, 2012)

Other than the length and non-events of the chapter, I think he really needs to break on this road he's taken on warped anatomy. It's distractingly far off now.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 24, 2012)

I dunno, I've gotten kind of used to it.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 24, 2012)

I wish he could change his drawing style, I really HATE how he draws the legs 

For me, around Chapter 300 - 500 is the best style


----------



## Fran (Jul 24, 2012)

dat vorg



Mochi said:


> His Mini-Manga about the tsunami in Japan last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kimura got caught in the tsunami


----------



## Mochi (Jul 25, 2012)

Fran said:


> kimura got caught in the tsunami



Take that back, you


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

You are not the only one, bro. Also, there's no chapter (#986 raw) released in Japan next week :sad:


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

My comments about #985 Raw:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Vorg will win. I really want to see both Sendo and Ippo with the "Did I really win against this friggin' monster?" facial expression. I don't think it is a coincidence the fact Morikawa put just the two of them to watch this match together. They'll probably give some good comments and jokes but this is the kind of match in which I'd like to see comments from Takamura or Kamogawa.

Also, I'm pretty sure that this will make Sendo pumped to go after Martinez. It'd be fucking awesome if Martinez were in the first row watching the match, to see Sendo's reaction.


----------



## Dragash1 (Jul 26, 2012)

If the fight will be as slow as the Itagi fight. Then im not Interested.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

^

I dont think it will be slow. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It will probably be done in less than 10 chapters. Remember the Mashiba fight for the OPBF title? Only 2 or 3 chapters.

Ippo, Itagaki, Takamura and Miyata are important/main characters and thus, their fights are longer. Anyway, if Vorg wins this I will gladly accept 20 chapters of fight


----------



## Fran (Jul 27, 2012)

Eldrummer said:


> ^
> 
> I dont think it will be slow.
> 
> ...



Yeah. I hope this fight doesn't the Aokimura off-panel treatment though
I agree with you on the commentary. I'm looking forward to it.

Vorg had more potential than any of them - Ippo, Sendo etc, but had to fight in an exciting way to draw an audience. What a boss russki


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Vorg is among my favourite characters (and I think he's popular with the readers in Japan too from what I remember of the popularity polls) so I hope mori gives him a good amount of panel time.
I wonder if he will box on the inside like he did in Japan just to show how far he's come when compared to fighting ippo/sendo


----------



## Gunners (Jul 27, 2012)

He could get his ass destroyed as a way of showing the characters how dangerous the world is. Then in a few chapters time we will see Takamura decimate a world ranked fighter.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 28, 2012)

^Yes, please


----------



## Mochi (Aug 6, 2012)

Mori, why do you torture us? I wanna see my Russian baby fighting already!


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 10, 2012)

And finally the chapter is out both the raw and a new scanslation!


----------



## Fran (Aug 10, 2012)

VORG SAN

MY BODY IS FUCKING READY FOR YOU


----------



## Gunners (Aug 10, 2012)

''Kojima, Jimmy, Gedo and Woli. You've been fighting a lot of guys with strange gimmicks lately''- Lol. 

I'm hoping that when he steps it up a notch we see more of Ippo's technical abilities. Hopefully his stinkers are a result of him being matched up against opponents who were difficult for him stylistically.


----------



## Muah (Aug 10, 2012)

funny how this is boxing yet the black guy never wins and the asians are unstoppable


----------



## perman07 (Aug 10, 2012)

Muah said:


> funny how this is boxing yet the black guy never wins and the asians are unstoppable


Can only recall 2 black guys. Jason Ozuma (he sucked), and a world ranker beaten by Takamura. Even proper black guys can't expect to stop Takamura


----------



## Gunners (Aug 10, 2012)

Muah said:


> funny how this is boxing yet the black guy never wins and the asians are unstoppable



We haven't seen many black fighters in the series and of course you will see Asians constantly winning, when they're fighting one another it is akin to flipping a double headed coin.


----------



## Lmao (Aug 10, 2012)

Vorg


----------



## Velocity (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm still surprised it took almost a thousand chapters for this to happen...


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Aug 10, 2012)

Thorgal

WOW, didn't think i'd ever see this manga start taking strides towards it's endgame 

I feel like i'm reading beserk with how infrequent it gets scanned, but i haven't been this excited for the manga in a LOOOOOONG time


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 10, 2012)

Gonzales doesnt look like Mexican at all...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 10, 2012)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> WOW, didn't think i'd ever see this manga start taking strides towards it's endgame



While you could technically call taking on the world's top rankers "endgame", realize what manga you're reading and how many years that is going to take.

Every Ippo fight has in average about half a year worth of chapters, or more, depending on the surrounding chapters. 
I doubt he'll take on Martinez before taking on Miyata again, or alternatively he'll have to defend his title against him (sounds weird but it's not impossible)
And there's of course the #1 ranker and god knows who else. I'd estimate a good 4+ fights before we can even dream about him fighting Martinez (let's face it, he's still much too weak now)

There's still probably at least one Takamura fight that we'll get to see fully, and whatever he's planning with Itagaki will probably take several fully displayed fights as well (as much as we'll dislike it)

Not to mention potentially seeing other fights of secondary boxers from the past, and Aokimura.

This "endgame" will probably last almost a decade in real life.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 10, 2012)

He'll probably fight Martinez and then move up in weight to beat down Miyata.


----------



## Fran (Aug 10, 2012)

seriosuly, where was it written/confirmed that miyata would be moving up in weight?
i must have completely missed it.

it was confirmed early that featherweight is far from his natural weight, but he wanted to stay in it to fight ippo.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 10, 2012)

I haven't seen anything about Miyata moving up in weight either. 

By the way, Takamura still has 4 weight division fights left too. Think there's plenty more left til the end, unless Mori does them in fairly quick succession.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 10, 2012)

_"Yeah, but even Ippo is seven! Which makes me very suspicious about whether or not two is even strong."_

I can see Takamura's point. If a walking punchbag like Ippo is ranked seventh, then it'll be interesting to see what Gonzales is like. I do think he'll be strong, though. 

I'm hoping that this chapter represents a major turning point for the manga. The fact that the characters even drew attention to the 'gimmick' opponents Ippo has been facing gives me a slight hope that Morikawa is going to return to more grounded fights for the world class fighters.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 10, 2012)

Though I don't see Woli as someone with a "gimmick"... He was simply a diamond in the rough with great existing agility. Didn't they basically all agree, IN THE MANGA, that Ippo would definitely lose in a rematch since Woli's growth will be faster? 

But yeah, I also hope we'll get a proper, "normal" fight again.


----------



## Fran (Aug 10, 2012)

You mean you don't want to see SSJ2 Ippo?


----------



## Mochi (Aug 10, 2012)

VORG  


Takamura, you're such a meanie. Poor Ippo


----------



## Lmao (Aug 10, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I'm still surprised it took almost a thousand chapters for this to happen...


Almost a thousand chapters and he is still far from being challenger material to stand a chance against Ricardo.

Since it's pretty obvious technique isn't Ippo's forte he should at least fortify his defense, he can't keep on being hammered like that in every fight


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Aug 10, 2012)

Zaru said:


> While you could technically call taking on the world's top rankers "endgame", realize what manga you're reading and how many years that is going to take.
> 
> Every Ippo fight has in average about half a year worth of chapters, or more, depending on the surrounding chapters.
> I doubt he'll take on Martinez before taking on Miyata again, or alternatively he'll have to defend his title against him (sounds weird but it's not impossible)
> ...



True but still, Ippo and martinez in the same sentence is the biggest stride plot wise for this manga in a long time IMO.  I mean c'mon he just defended his title against a weight drained bum not to long ago


----------



## Gunners (Aug 10, 2012)

I think because the series has gone on for such a long time we may have lost sight of the authors intent. 

Woli fight was to show Ippo dealing with someone exceptionally talented ( Experience gained). 

Gedo fight was to show Ippo dealing with someone incredibly dirty. ( Experience gained). 

His fight with Jimmy was to see how he'd cope in a slugfest (Experience gained). 

His fight with Kojima was to see how he would cope with an individual who's literally waiting to land the perfect shot. 
______
I don't think he portrayed things in the best possible way but depending on how his next fight plays out I might say ''Ahh him winning isn't so far fetched''. I mean I expect his next opponent to be talented and tough, I expect him to get down and dirty and look to pull a Julian Jackson when the fight isn't going his way. If those things occur then Ippo's collective experience against those fighters should pull him through as he is unlikely to face someone as talented as Woli, he is also unlikely to find someone as dirty as Woli. Same applies to finding an individual more hell bent on having a slugfest than Jimmy or someone who put so much hope into their punch as Kojima.



Lmao said:


> Almost a thousand chapters and he is still far from being challenger material to stand a chance against Ricardo.
> 
> Since it's pretty obvious technique isn't Ippo's forte he should at least fortify his defense, he can't keep on being hammered like that in every fight


Ippo *was* actually really good technically. He has a wide range of punches, is exceptionally good at closing the distance and slipping punches on the way in. He was good at creating and capitalizing on openings. Has really good balance and can throw devastating punches from positions that seem unfavorable. 

In recent years those aspects have been thrown to the side sake of laziness. The author wanted to show Ippo overcoming hurdles and because of that he nerfed him as opposed to making more legitimate opponents.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2012)

How is vorg fighting martinez when sendo is supposed to.


----------



## Eldrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> How is vorg fighting martinez when sendo is supposed to.



Vorg is not a Featherweight anymore. He is a Jr. Lightweight now and his opponent is definetely not Martinez.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Japanese announcer voice - "Vug Dooowwwwunn!!" 
Champ was able to counter the White Fang calm as fuck. 
Are making PBF comparisons too premature in this case?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2012)

Eldrummer said:


> Vorg is not a Featherweight anymore. He is a Jr. Lightweight now and his opponent is definetely not Martinez.



Ah ok

Vorg FIIIIIIIIIIGHTING


----------



## Guiness (Aug 10, 2012)

Dat Vorg panel


----------



## brolycjw (Aug 10, 2012)

Fran said:


> seriosuly, where was it written/confirmed that miyata would be moving up in weight?
> i must have completely missed it.
> 
> it was confirmed early that featherweight is far from his natural weight, but he wanted to stay in it to fight ippo.



That's an excuse, truth is he stayed in featherweight because he's afraid to face the GREAT VORG SAN!


----------



## Fran (Aug 11, 2012)

I wonder who else is ready for the gourmet world?

Champions:
Mashiba stands as OPBF lightweight.
Miyata is OPBF featherweight.
Sendo is fighting his way up the world.
Vorg will offpanel the champion.

Potential world challengers: Randy boy jr, Woli, the guy who beat aoki


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 11, 2012)

Latest raw spoiler 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Vorg gets his white fang countered??


----------



## Mochi (Aug 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUCK YOU!!!


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2012)

Vorg looked too cool.

People say Vorg and Ippo are similar, like how they are alike in and out of the ring... but they are wrong.

Ippo is a pussy.

Vorg is not. He is gentle, cool but can completely be serious when need be, also he says shit up straight. He was the 2nd character I rooted for in this manga when he fought Ippo. It sucks he lost because of complete inexperience as a pro-boxer. The fact he fought Sendo to a draw is amazing in of itself, not to mention since in-fighting is actually not his true way of fighting.

The 1st character I rooted for was Miyata sempai.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 11, 2012)

foreign said:


> The 1st character I rooted for was Miyata sempai.



Miyata inspired sasuke


----------



## Gunners (Aug 11, 2012)

Ippo isn't a pussy he is just timid. It'd takes ball of steels to strictly follow advice that is earning you a good shellacking.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Miyata inspired sasuke



coincidentally, i like sasuke as well 




Gunners said:


> Ippo isn't a pussy he is just timid. It'd takes ball of steels to strictly follow advice that is earning you a good shellacking.



in my book, pussy=timid, generally speaking.

thats me just trash talking though.

Ippo has guts, but Vorg is better. thats what im saying.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 11, 2012)

Ugh don't compare Miyata to Sasuke


----------



## James (Aug 11, 2012)

I dont read raws so I dunno how it's going, but if Morikawa fucks up Vorg's world title fight, then that's a shitty ass sign for the future of the manga.

Like, at least most of the fights recently there's an excuse for in terms of not being that important and so forth, but not this.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 11, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Ugh don't compare Miyata to Sasuke



Kishi directly stole the ippo miyata relationship and used it to create naruto

Kakashi was supposed to be a takamura like foil but

Well you've seen what happens 

Im excited for a vorg centric next couple chaps though


----------



## Mochi (Aug 11, 2012)

Miyata reminds me of the ooooooooooold Sasuke, you know how he used to be in the beginning. But now, err... no.

Takamura would be more like Jiraiya in the Narutoverse 

I wanna see Vorg winning so bad!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 11, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Kishi directly stole the ippo miyata relationship and used it to create naruto



Did Kishi actually say this or are you just making stuff up now

HnI doesn't have the patent on that sort of character, y'know


----------



## Gunners (Aug 11, 2012)

foreign said:


> in my book, pussy=timid, generally speaking.
> 
> thats me just trash talking though.
> 
> Ippo has guts, but Vorg is better. thats what im saying.


I don't really care about what posers put in their book. Coming from a tough guy or someone who was once tough Ippo is not a pussy. Getting punched in the face repeatedly takes a lot more courage than chatting a bunch of smack that leads to nothing.
____
Also if the spoilers are correct. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm glad that Vorg's wolf fist ( whatever it is called) got countered. I personally hate fighters signature moves in the sense that they should be easy to counter if you bothered to look at the opponents footage. Fighters should rely on the basics and then use their signature moves as spice. Sort of like Mayweather's pullback counter and if that got neutralised by Cotto stepping in with his jab.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 11, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I don't really care about what posers put in their book. Coming from a tough guy or someone who was once tough Ippo is not a pussy. Getting punched in the face repeatedly takes a lot more courage than chatting a bunch of smack that leads to nothing.


You cant be a fighter if you dont like being hit to a certain extent

But ippo is a pussy when it comes to women

Everybody knows she wants it man. Just slip her to tube steak


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I don't really care about what posers put in their book. Coming from a tough guy or someone who was once tough Ippo is not a pussy. Getting punched in the face repeatedly takes a lot more courage than chatting a bunch of smack that leads to nothing.
> ____
> Also if the spoilers are correct.
> 
> ...



dude, i read the manga about three times over. you are telling me nothing i don't know. hell, what you are saying was stated in the manga about several times already. being a punching bag to achieve an end is nothing easy and WE ALL KNOW THAT, but dude take a chill pill. its annoying when you insult a certain character and their fans gets all pissy. if every sasuke fan behaved like you did, NF would probably lose half of their member base. 

at the end of the day though, if vorg fought ippo once more, ippo would lose. personally speaking, ippo's development in his past couple fights have done nothing for him. last time he got any proper development was when he fought jimmy shifa. im looking forward to how he will proceed against this mexican dude.

also, i've been thinking that if he faces the mexican, he may relinquish his japanese title. i mean, man, he has had that way too long and george has been hinting at some itagakiXippo encounter for a long while. if it goes that way, i can see such an arc lasting about a year and some.

if it does happen, george needs to make sure ippo wins emphatically and comprehensively. he even had the characters note in the last chapter that it was high time ippo stopped struggling all the time against other contenders and really show how its done. IMO, it moreso deals with ippo's type of boxing but i remember karasawa and how he fought him. he needs to have more fights like those so he can get noticed. martinez is obviously not interesting in fighting who gets into a mudfight in every match he has and comes out unlike a winner, especially at the regional level.

PS:im not trying to trash talk you or anything like that. i was just stating how you came across to me in my eyes. if that was not your intention, i apologize.


----------



## Ch1ldLov3r (Aug 15, 2012)

I think Ippo will literally kill Martinez in 15 seconds and thank his opponents for making him so strong.


----------



## Tre_azam (Aug 15, 2012)

Ch1ldLov3r said:


> I think Ippo will literally kill Martinez in 15 seconds and thank his opponents for making him so strong.



what planet are you living on?


----------



## bludvein (Aug 15, 2012)

Probably a troll with whole pedo name.


----------



## Mochi (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm gonna have an eye on you


----------



## Mochi (Aug 20, 2012)

I want Raws already


----------



## Eldrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

#987 RAW:


----------



## Mochi (Aug 23, 2012)

Finally 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why do I have the feeling that I read this chapter last week? :/


----------



## Fran (Aug 24, 2012)

People chanting: "YAH"


----------



## Mochi (Aug 24, 2012)

Is Yah "yeah"? 

If yah sounds like "ja" and that means "yes" in german


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2012)

It's also a hebrew word for god... though I doubt that has any relevance here 

Vorg bleeding from the mouth, that black boxer clearly is no pushover.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Aug 25, 2012)

Vorgs fighting already? man, i'm so far behind smh


----------



## Guiness (Aug 25, 2012)

Zaru said:


> It's also a hebrew word for god... though I doubt that has any relevance here
> 
> Vorg bleeding from the mouth, that black boxer clearly is no pushover.



A black boxer that is actually boss this time around?

George must have started doing some research on boxing. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I kid, but still, its nice that at last black boxers are having a bit more shine in the manga. When everyone thinks of boxing, they think of a black smacking people all over the ring.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 25, 2012)

"A black"

Dafuq


----------



## Gunners (Aug 25, 2012)

Speaking as though we're animals.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Aug 25, 2012)

foreign said:


> A black boxer that is actually boss this time around?
> 
> George must have started doing some research on boxing.
> 
> ...



You realize Hawk was black, don't you? 


JihaD


----------



## Guiness (Aug 25, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "A black"
> 
> Dafuq





Typo error on my part. My apologies. I meant to put "person" afterwards.




Gunners said:


> Speaking as though we're animals.



As if I'm actually degrading you or black people in general.  



Jihad Uzamaki said:


> You realize Hawk was black, don't you?
> 
> 
> JihaD



I know, hence me saying 

"its nice that at last black boxers are having a bit more shine in the manga"


___________________

I certainly do hope Vorg wins though.

But I have the feeling George might make him lose for shock value for Ippo and the gang so that they realize that the World stage is no joke.


----------



## Eldrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

#988 Raw: 

Summary by Kurosu:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Vorg's stepping in despite having damage, and Sendo is happy about that since that's what he wants to see.
The champ's first blow is dodged by ducking it, then Vorg does 3 quick lefts which are narrowly blocked. It's not the Hien though.
The champion's guard seems to have crumbled, but then he suddenly returns with a barrage of sharp lefts, but neither fighter connects.

They both stay at the mid range and check things out. Sendo wants Vorg to go in brawling, but Ippo thinks Vorg is trying to recover from the damage he
took while repelling the blows from mid range. He thinks that this is the true style of Vorg, not at all like how he was in Japan. He can freely go in and out and is proficient at
both offense and defense.

But Vorg's damage is still lingering, that's why he doesn't use his right, as it would put him off-balance and show the weakness. So he wants to do it with just his left for now.
Dankichi wants him to run out the timer.

The champ goes in with a one-two that is narrowly guarded, but Vorg is unsteady and backs up to the ropes. The champ moves in, Dan wants Vorg to escape to the sides, but
the champ blocks all escape routes by feinting left and right, so there's no other way than exchanging punches.
That's why Vorg is charging in at the end and going for the infight himself, to see if he's got what it takes.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 28, 2012)

Eldrummer said:


> #988 Raw:
> 
> Summary by Kurosu:
> 
> ...



Wait, George is actually taking time to actually show the Vorg fight?

George, I love you right now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Opponent sounds really similar to Vorg. If he were an in-fighter, he would have the advantage as Vorg would be forced to brawl with that injury. Lol@Sendo  Lookin' good so far though.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Aug 29, 2012)

foreign said:


> Typo error on my part. My apologies. I meant to put "person" afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, what you said was- "A black boxer that is actually boss this time around?" which is why I responded thusly... 


JihaD


----------



## Guiness (Aug 29, 2012)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Actually, what you said was- "A black boxer that is actually boss this time around?" which is why I responded thusly...
> 
> 
> JihaD



My fault for not being clear enough then.

Still, when you compare Hawk, which other black boxers in this manga have gotten shine? I mean, that haven't gotten beat the hell down in ridiculous ways? Thats what I mean.

Wish these chapters would just come the hell out.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 29, 2012)

Hawk was black wuuuuuuuh?


----------



## Id (Aug 30, 2012)

Hawk was not white, that's for damn sure.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Aug 30, 2012)

I wonder if they just decided to stop scanning this series all together?  Feels like berserk comes out more regularly these days


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 30, 2012)

I was literally coming into this thread to say "I wish they hadn't basically killed off the first black guy you see in the manga by making him retire".

I can't be only one who thinks this, he had a lot of promise as a character even if he did lose to Ippo.

Also, I'm not too far into the series yet so yeah.


----------



## Fran (Aug 31, 2012)

latest chapter looks IMMEEEEEEEEEEEEENSE. can't wwait



The Fireball Kid said:


> I was literally coming into this thread to say "I wish they hadn't basically killed off the first black guy you see in the manga by making him retire".
> 
> I can't be only one who thinks this, he had a lot of promise as a character even if he did lose to Ippo.
> 
> Also, I'm not too far into the series yet so yeah.





Against Jason Ozuma . . . we have 'Fureddi Ippo'. 
Nono . . . 'Puma Ippo?'
Nah. 
Well, how about . . . BIG MARA IPPO
Th-that sounds really cool!
... Tama aru Ippo!


----------



## Mochi (Aug 31, 2012)

Wait, whot the fuck throw sticks in the ring? 

Oh no wait... it's supposed to be... what exactly?



Fran said:


> Against Jason Ozuma . . . we have 'Fureddi Ippo'.
> Nono . . . 'Puma Ippo?'
> Nah.
> Well, how about . . . BIG MARA IPPO
> ...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 31, 2012)

Foreal, though. Jason was killed off way too soon. I liked him, I had high hopes for his character. It's almost like I was rooting for him to beat Ippo, even though I already knew Ippo would win. Meh.


----------



## Mochi (Aug 31, 2012)

The Fireball Kid said:


> Foreal, though. Jason was killed off way too soon. I liked him, I had high hopes for his character. It's almost like I was rooting for him to beat Ippo, even though I already knew Ippo would win. Meh.



It's kinda sad that we never saw him again 
I liked him.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Sep 3, 2012)

The Fireball Kid said:


> Foreal, though. Jason was killed off way too soon. I liked him, I had high hopes for his character. It's almost like I was rooting for him to beat Ippo, even though I already knew Ippo would win. Meh.



I mean it was unavoidable, japan has one of the weakest boxing divisions in the world and he couldn't hack it against an untested/ Raw 16 year old ippo.  

He was a grade A bum and would never amount to anything in boxing lol.  I haven't read any of the recent chapters because i don't speak japanese but some of you spoiled that vorg is fighting a black dude now.  I'm pretty sure you'll see the difference in skill level between him and jason lol.  And i'm pretty sure you'll see a few more as ippo moves up in the world, although it'll more than likely be mexican/puerto rican boxers if it's trying to mirror the current state of boxing in the real world.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 3, 2012)

Jason  now that brings back some memories.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 4, 2012)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> I mean it was unavoidable, japan has one of the weakest boxing divisions in the world and he couldn't hack it against an untested/ Raw 16 year old ippo.
> 
> He was a grade A bum and would never amount to anything in boxing lol.  I haven't read any of the recent chapters because i don't speak japanese but some of you spoiled that vorg is fighting a black dude now.  I'm pretty sure you'll see the difference in skill level between him and jason lol.  And i'm pretty sure you'll see a few more as ippo moves up in the world, although it'll more than likely be mexican/puerto rican boxers if it's trying to mirror the current state of boxing in the real world.



I honestly don't care about most spoilers.

I wouldn't say the weakest. It just depends on the division you're looking at. Strawweight, Flyweight, Bantamweight, etc, that's where all of the Japanese talent is. Maybe they aren't at the level of guys like Donaire or Gamboa, but they're still top flight guys for their divisions.

Even still, it sucks they got rid of Jason. He was a likable character and would've been cool to see as a supporting character. Not just some one-and-done bum, especially after the whole build up with his gym and "mama-san".

Just my take on it.

Also, btw, I got Hajime no Ippo 2: Victorious Road for PS2. Awesome game, anyone else play this?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah my ps2 controllers are broken ( PES) but from what I remember it was a pretty good game.


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



noooooooooooooooooooo vorg-san


----------



## Gunners (Sep 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





This guy needs to win, it'll serve as an example of the territory Ippo is stepping into. My man just dismissed Vorg's trump card.


----------



## Fran (Sep 4, 2012)

^ for sure. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



although i don't think vorg is coming out of this, he looks like he's going to be finished. i _hope_ he doesn't get an ippo flashback nakama powerup.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Vorg is already the most shitted on character ever by Mori, if he loses this then my gosh what bull. He must really hate Russians, but for real I hope this fight lasts a bit longer just to show the world stage. 

But at this point in time Vorg looks pretty much done and dusted, he can't do anything against this dude if his best move is sealed I fear for the worst.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 5, 2012)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOOOOOO this dude looks awesome. He kinda reminds me of Pernell Whitaker or Yuriorkis Gamboa.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Sep 5, 2012)

The Fireball Kid said:


> I honestly don't care about most spoilers.
> 
> I wouldn't say the weakest. It just depends on the division you're looking at. Strawweight, Flyweight, Bantamweight, etc, that's where all of the Japanese talent is. Maybe they aren't at the level of guys like Donaire or Gamboa, but they're still top flight guys for their divisions.
> 
> ...



Somebody told me how good it was (better than all the fight nights/best boxing ever etc) so i emulated it after the fact and i couldn't get used to the movement.  

Maybe if you can invert or change the controls, i didn't give it enough of a chance i guess


----------



## Gunners (Sep 5, 2012)

I changed the controls so that the movement was free and you'd have to press something to stand still. A lot of boxing fans actually thing the Victorious boxer series has a superior foundation to the Fight Night games.


----------



## sadino (Sep 5, 2012)

That game is intense,i remember sweating the shit outta myself when playing a hard match because of how much concentration the game could demand.

Still didn't get to play it correctly, the controls are pretty unique...


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 5, 2012)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



How is he shitted on? He's the only guy from Ippo's generation to get a world title shot. If you mean in terms of panel time then yeah I guess you are right, he should have more.

Anyways, I can't remember but didn't  the previous raws say something about Vorg wanting to fight on the inside against his trainers wishes, to prove a point? I reckon he'll probably have to change tactics and listen to his trainer to win this fight.


----------



## Mochi (Sep 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



NOT MY VORG BABY NOOOOOOOOOOO 

God, that guy looks life a friend of mine  and he's on NF


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 5, 2012)

I've never played _Victorious Road_...I've heard that the career mode is very detailed in that game. 

I did play _Fighting Spirit_, though. I liked the way they captured the characters and their different styles in the game -- at one point I was playing as Ippo, and I was trying to close the range and infight against Mashiba. He was staying away and using flicker jabs, so I weaved under about two or three of them, and then seized my moment to charge in, but he caught me with a straight right hand as I did so. It wasn't a big moment or anything, but it struck me as something that would come right out of the manga/anime. Saeki was very fast, and I liked dancing around and picking people apart with him, but he could also be KO'd very easily. 

I think the _Fight Night_ series is more polished on the whole, but I prefer the movement in _Fighting Spirit_. You could actually move quite quickly around the ring, while characters in FN games usually move around in a sluggish, leaden way.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah Fighting Spirit is the game I played. And the Fight Night series is difficult for me to comment on in the sense that there is always one thing that that pisses me off. FN3 felt like an arcade game, FN4 the punches had no spite to them, FNC the movements is atrocious- it felt as though you were being sucked into your opponent.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 5, 2012)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> Somebody told me how good it was (better than all the fight nights/best boxing ever etc) so i emulated it after the fact and i couldn't get used to the movement.
> 
> Maybe if you can invert or change the controls, i didn't give it enough of a chance i guess



I would not put it above Fight Night Champion in terms of the gameplay, FNC crushes it there. BUT, the career mode is so detailed that I just got hooked. It's very hard, but once you get used to it it's pretty fun. 



Dream Brother said:


> I've never played _Victorious Road_...I've heard that the career mode is very detailed in that game.
> 
> I did play _Fighting Spirit_, though. I liked the way they captured the characters and their different styles in the game -- at one point I was playing as Ippo, and I was trying to close the range and infight against Mashiba. He was staying away and using flicker jabs, so I weaved under about two or three of them, and then seized my moment to charge in, but he caught me with a straight right hand as I did so. It wasn't a big moment or anything, but it struck me as something that would come right out of the manga/anime. Saeki was very fast, and I liked dancing around and picking people apart with him, but he could also be KO'd very easily.
> 
> I think the _Fight Night_ series is more polished on the whole, but I prefer the movement in _Fighting Spirit_. You could actually move quite quickly around the ring, while characters in FN games usually move around in a sluggish, leaden way.



Yeah, the footwork is definitely better BUT it fuck up sometimes where you'll literally go behind the opponent. Fight Night has it so that the fights are on an axis, so no matter who they will always be facing each other. I think if the Fight Night series could improve the footwork and have a career mode like Boxer's Road in Hajime no Ippo 2, it'd be the best boxing game ever. Fight Night's striking is so crisp, I feel like I'm in full control. I feel the punches landing. It just sucks because the career mode is dull and buggy. It's a great, realistic game but it lacks a lot in terms of features. Not to mention on-disc DLC


----------



## Gunners (Sep 5, 2012)

^^ Which is what annoys me, sometimes a fighter will turn his back on the opponent. It's not exactly allowed but it happens.

That being said, playing Fight Night Champion with friends is funny. I spend the first 3-5 rounds jab them and being conservative with my punches. Come mid rounds my stamina is still full they're fighter is dragging himself across the ring. Then they start crying about how the game cheated them.


----------



## Hatchetman (Sep 5, 2012)

what the fuck?? still no one has picked this back up?? this is starting to piss me off


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 5, 2012)

Gunners said:


> ^^ Which is what annoys me, sometimes a fighter will turn his back on the opponent. It's not exactly allowed but it happens.
> 
> That being said, playing Fight Night Champion with friends is funny. I spend the first 3-5 rounds jab them and being conservative with my punches. Come mid rounds my stamina is still full they're fighter is dragging himself across the ring. Then they start crying about how the game cheated them.



Oh, I love it. In my career mode I've got a featherweight using David Haye's punching style, dat jab-right cross combo be killing my opponents.


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Sep 6, 2012)

Hatchetman said:


> what the fuck?? still no one has picked this back up?? this is starting to piss me off



Yeah I'd love to see more of it, maybe I should just give in and start reading the manga ^^


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 6, 2012)

Gunners said:


> ^^ Which is what annoys me, sometimes a fighter will turn his back on the opponent. It's not exactly allowed but it happens.
> 
> That being said, playing Fight Night Champion with friends is funny. I spend the first 3-5 rounds jab them and being conservative with my punches. Come mid rounds my stamina is still full they're fighter is dragging himself across the ring. Then they start crying about how the game cheated them.



I just beat iceman on hardest difficulty

fuckinh cheap as hell

3 hits your on the mat


----------



## James (Sep 6, 2012)

Trunkz Jr said:


> Yeah I'd love to see more of it, maybe I should just give in and start reading the manga ^^



They were probably referring more to the fact that basically no one is translating the manga just now.

Well the release schedule is fucking shit anyway.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Sep 7, 2012)

The Fireball Kid said:


> I would not put it above Fight Night Champion in terms of the gameplay, FNC crushes it there. BUT, the career mode is so detailed that I just got hooked. It's very hard, but once you get used to it it's pretty fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the footwork is definitely better BUT it fuck up sometimes where you'll literally go behind the opponent. Fight Night has it so that the fights are on an axis, so no matter who they will always be facing each other. I think if the Fight Night series could improve the footwork and have a career mode like Boxer's Road in Hajime no Ippo 2, it'd be the best boxing game ever. Fight Night's striking is so crisp, I feel like I'm in full control. I feel the punches landing. It just sucks because the career mode is dull and buggy. It's a great, realistic game but it lacks a lot in terms of features. Not to mention on-disc DLC



yeah, this was before Champion, i think the guy who recommended Ippo thought champion was the best fight night.  

I think the controls were inverted, which is why i couldnt' get into it.  But ending up behind an opponent is definitely a reality of boxing, which is why they say the footwork in that game was so realistic.  I wanted to try that Wii game but heard it sucked sadly


----------



## Mochi (Sep 8, 2012)

^if you mean the newer chapters, I guess not :/


----------



## Id (Sep 9, 2012)

I could put a team together. But we are lazy.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 10, 2012)

Any word on the 990 raw / spoilers?


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Sep 10, 2012)

i'm about 80% sure they are having translator problems, i remember last time they said the were waiting on him/her to get the chapters so maybe one of you fine people would like to offer them some help?


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 10, 2012)

In fact it's already out:


----------



## Gunners (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm rooting for the black guy.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I'm rooting for the *black *guy.



SHOCK! HORROR!!


----------



## Fran (Sep 10, 2012)

sendo + ippo flashback ----> POWERUP


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 10, 2012)

We need ignition one back.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I'm rooting for the black guy.



Why root for the loser? :ho



Fran said:


> sendo + ippo flashback ----> POWERUP



Well, normally if that were the case I would be like 'bullshit'.

But I like Vorg so I'mma just say:
Rip him a new one. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I get the feeling he'll lose though. :\






Hibari Kyoya said:


> We need ignition one back.



sigh
The days when I used to read Ippo in bulk, reading each page in anticipation... I really miss those days.


----------



## Mochi (Sep 10, 2012)

God, I will never get used to those tiny legs  


*Spoiler*: __ 



 My poor Vorg 

Keep fighting, I want you to win ♥


----------



## Gunners (Sep 10, 2012)

I actually think it is better for the story if Vorg loses his first title shot. It'll serve as a lesson that determination and ambition is sometimes not enough. It's something I feel Ippo should be reminded of, not all fighters will deteriorate whilst breaking him down, some will be fresh whilst he is wobbling on one leg.


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 10, 2012)

Summary/Translation by Kurosu from DG forums:


*Spoiler*: __ 



P1-3: the crowd is chanting for the champion to beat Vorg down, Sendo tells Vorg to return, or else the ref will stop the fight. The champ is thinking "Stop the fight, or he's gonna die".
The referee motions to jump between them.

P4-6: The announcer actually declares "match over", but the champ sees that Vorg is still fighting, so he intends to end it by parrying Vorg's left and countering with his right. But to everyone's surprise, it's actually Vorg's left that hits. It's just a light tap but it stops the champ dead since he didn't expect that to happen. The gong sounds and the round is over.

P7-8: Sendo says to Ippo that they should go to Las Vegas, because their prayers won't reach from Japan. Lots of "Mike" and "Knock him out" chants from the crowd, the champ feels that Vorg doesn't have anything left, and intends to put him down in the next round.

P9-12: Dankichi compliments Vorg on making it back, and he recognizes that it's not just Vorg's lack of conditioning; the champion is simply strong. The chants are still growing strong which irritates Dan.
Vorg mutters something but Dan is unable to hear because of the noise. Vorg recalls his fights in Japan, and says that the "old him"  would not have been able to stand punches of this caliber.
But in punching strength, Sendo was better, and Ippo wouldn't have given up with just this.

P13-14: Dan notices that the bleeding is stopping, and wonders if it's because of his fighting spirit, and calls for the other seconds to stop the swelling. Dan himself uses his voodoo-magic to make Vorg's legs work again. He wants Vorg to take some distance and run away so he can recover and get his perception back.

P15-18: Dan says that even though Vorg's fighting away from home, he's not alone.  The referee tells the champion that round 2 is about to start, the champ retorts that he should've stopped the fight earlier.
The ref smirks and says that the crowd wants to see a 10-count. And that as the "hero", he should win by making his enemy grovel. The champ says that is "no problem".

Sendo says that Vorg couldn't recover in just the 1 minute break, the champ will come charging out and end the fight. Ippo is dishearted that the White Fang was completely stopped both times. Sendo says that forgetting the White Fang, Vorg's trembling on his feet and can't throw any effective punches. Vorg acknowledges that he is "not alone", and raises his fist.
Ippo gains a flash of insight, and realizes there is an effective punch he can throw with just the upper body.

Chapter ends, and as mentioned there will be a break so Mori can look in his back chapters to decide which rabbit he's gonna pull out of the hat.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Sep 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is that pose the Bullet??? #OowariDragonBACK!!! I am surprised Vorg hasn't attempted the Hien tho considering his trainer and all.





JihaD


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Sep 11, 2012)

Newest tweet IS asking for a translator to join their team, not at all sure if it's for Ippo but i wouldn't doubt it


----------



## Mochi (Sep 20, 2012)

What is this? No chapter on my birthday week? 

George, you need some good ol' spanking


----------



## Mochi (Sep 24, 2012)

*991 RAW*



*Spoiler*: __ 




Vorrrrrrrrrrrgggggg  
Punch him hard 

Can someone explain me the plane thing?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 You get him Vorg baby!!! It doesn't look good atm though even though he landed loads of shots, they looked like all lefts & the champ doesn't look like he too much damage .

I have no idea about the plane, more worried about how tired my baby looks


----------



## Guiness (Sep 24, 2012)

Those weren't ordinary lefts lol.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like he used that Hien technique Sawada used to use. Interesting.


----------



## Fran (Sep 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like vorg, after training with dankichi has added the hien to his arsenal
he's using the swift movements and change in directions of the jab to disrupt the champion


prolly gona wallop him with a white fang after


----------



## Mochi (Sep 24, 2012)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



...your baby?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2012)

991? The scans are almost 10 chapters behind now?


----------



## Alien (Sep 26, 2012)

Haven't read this in months, should i bother catching up or is it bleh ?


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2012)

Zaru said:


> 991? The scans are almost 10 chapters behind now?



The interest in this series seems to have really dropped among scanners.


----------



## Mochi (Sep 26, 2012)

The fuck Sendo? 

"Tokyo cats are such pussies! Where's your wild side?"


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 26, 2012)

Zaru said:


> 991? The scans are almost 10 chapters behind now?



Only 7 behind now


----------



## Gunners (Sep 26, 2012)

I want Vorg to win  going against what's natural to me.


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, I have "read" the raws before but it's completely different to know what the characters are saying. I got really pumped with the end of chapter 984.


----------



## Pirao (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah, trying to weight drain Vorg, those cheating motherfuckers  I hope the "champ" gets his face smashed by a white fang.


----------



## Fran (Sep 27, 2012)

omfg a triple release


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 27, 2012)

Eldrummer said:


> Wow, I have "read" the raws before but it's completely different to know what the characters are saying. I got really pumped with the end of chapter 984.



Yup same here. totally misread Sendo and Ippo's "race" in the raw 
What was actually going on was so much funnier. 
Sendo and all his interactions with the gym were amazing.


----------



## Fran (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah, Sendo soling with the comedy 

Him + Takamura = NO ENEMYS ALLOWED


----------



## Mochi (Sep 27, 2012)

I wonder what both of them did last night


----------



## Fran (Sep 28, 2012)

takamura always celebrates by picking up chicks

him + sendo planted their sperm in the womb of everyone in tokyo

soon tokyo will be crawling with minitakas and minisendos


----------



## Blinky (Sep 28, 2012)

Fran said:


> takamura always celebrates by picking up chicks
> 
> him + sendo planted their sperm in the womb of everyone in tokyo
> 
> soon tokyo will be crawling with minitakas and minisendos





So things seem to be getting interesting again eh? The mangas been dead to me since that Woli match.


----------



## Mochi (Sep 28, 2012)

I'd gladly come 



Fran said:


> takamura always celebrates by picking up chicks
> 
> him + sendo planted their sperm in the womb of everyone in tokyo
> 
> soon tokyo will be crawling with minitakas and minisendos



Fran, I love you 

OMG Imagine all the cute little boys  I'm dying


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 1, 2012)

992 UP!


----------



## Fran (Oct 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



hittuuman staiyruuuu!


----------



## Mochi (Oct 7, 2012)

993 RAW 
Ch.105


----------



## Fran (Oct 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FURIKKA JABBU! HITTUMAN STAYRUUU! MIGIIII!


----------



## Mochi (Oct 7, 2012)

Guys, do you think the fight will be over when the 1000th chapter hits? 

I want something special to happen, it's the 1000th chapter after all


----------



## Id (Oct 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I am glad Vorg is falling back on his technical skillz.


----------



## rajin (Oct 9, 2012)

*ippo raws link *


----------



## Mochi (Oct 9, 2012)

Derp, I already posted the RAW


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 14, 2012)

994 is up on that same site


----------



## Mochi (Oct 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Vorg, beat him already


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2012)

Well that didn't take long to read. No idea how the situation is in the untranslated chapters, but at the point of 989, it looks horrible for Volg


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 18, 2012)

Volg/Vorg what is it officially


----------



## BlaZeR (Oct 18, 2012)

Will be so sad if Vorg loses.


----------



## Fran (Oct 18, 2012)

"COME ON BARK FOR US RUSSIAN BITCH!"

Mori hates Americans


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Oct 18, 2012)

Aw man now I want more chapters. There was barely any dialogue, I'm surprised it took so long. Half of the crowds chants were in english already (To be fair it was only "Yah").

I hope we get another mass release soon and hopefully get back to weekly chapters...


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 19, 2012)

That was a nice bunch of chapters.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 19, 2012)

American crowds say "yeah" a lot it seems.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 19, 2012)

This is a one sides ass whooping

its almost as bad a date vs martinez


----------



## Mochi (Oct 19, 2012)

The fuck is this? Chapters everywhere


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 21, 2012)

New chapter is out : RAW

Not much happens though, it seems. Go go chapter 1000 ...


----------



## Pirao (Oct 22, 2012)

Isn't that the guy Taka beat to get the MW title?


----------



## Mochi (Oct 22, 2012)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, it's him   

Awww I missed him pek


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They're actually...boxing.

Wow.


----------



## Fran (Oct 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK YEAH it's David Eagle


----------



## Roman (Oct 23, 2012)

Now THAT is boxing!


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm at chapter 300 and i was wondering

Is Ippo still a virgin


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm waiting for the inevitable moment that some woman brings a mini-Takamura to Takamura and tells him he's the father.
Manly tears will be shed. Then he'll run away.


----------



## Fran (Oct 23, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> I'm at chapter 300 and i was wondering
> 
> Is Ippo still a virgin



ippo hasn't even kissed a girl yet.


----------



## Mochi (Oct 23, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> I'm at chapter 300 and i was wondering
> 
> Is Ippo still a virgin




Embodiment of virginity. He's satisfied  that he was able to feel her breath on his face (after fucking 6 years!!!). 



Zaru said:


> I'm waiting for the inevitable moment that some woman brings a mini-Takamura to Takamura and tells him he's the father.
> Manly tears will be shed. Then he'll run away.



 

I can see this happen  
Mini-Taka  Damn, I want them all to be fathers already, I need to see the cuteness of their cildren 



Fran said:


> ippo hasn't even kissed a girl yet.



He was so close!!


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2012)

Ippo will destroy Kumi with his fucking monster dick.. no doubt about it. 

Chick is gonna DIE.


----------



## Mochi (Oct 31, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Ippo will destroy Kumi with his fucking monster dick.. no doubt about it.
> 
> Chick is gonna DIE.



This was the most random post I have seen here 


You're implying that SOMEDAY Ippo will have SEX. Not gonna happen 

I swear if I was Kumi I'd force him to fuck me or fuck Miyata just to piss him off


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm waiting for Itagaki to ask Kumi on a date. The resulting drama will be fun.


----------



## Fran (Nov 1, 2012)

itagaki has solod every woman in ippoverse, including tomoko.


----------



## Mochi (Nov 1, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> I'm waiting for Itagaki to ask Kumi on a date. The resulting drama will be fun.



Dat Itagakshit should stay away from my kumichan 



Fran said:


> itagaki has solod every woman in ippoverse, including tomoko.



*tomiko

does that mean his mom and sis too?


----------



## Mochi (Nov 4, 2012)

aww you guys suck. No one posts after me


----------



## Id (Nov 8, 2012)

Is raw out yet? :33


----------



## Idol (Nov 11, 2012)

*Hajime no Ippo 997 RAW:*


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 11, 2012)

George will fuck Vorg over no doubt.


----------



## Pirao (Nov 11, 2012)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> George will fuck Vorg over no doubt.



He better not


----------



## Id (Nov 11, 2012)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> George will fuck Vorg over no doubt.



shut your whore mouth


----------



## Tre_azam (Nov 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



is that david eagle near the end??


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Nov 11, 2012)

Tre_azam said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> is that david eagle near the end??



Why yes, yes it is. 


JihaD


----------



## rajin (Nov 12, 2012)

*HAJIME NO IPPO 997 RAW READ *
*Ch.36 *


----------



## Fran (Nov 12, 2012)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> George will fuck Vorg over no doubt.


----------



## Mochi (Nov 12, 2012)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> George will fuck Vorg over no doubt.



BURN IN HELL!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 12, 2012)

Vorg my favourite character but also the almost guy, forever failing at the last hurdle for motivation for Ippo .


----------



## Mochi (Nov 12, 2012)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Vorg my favourite character but also the almost guy, forever failing at the last hurdle for motivation for Ippo .



But not this time! 

He'll win or else ... I'll fly to Japan and have a "talk" with George


----------



## Roman (Nov 13, 2012)

Vorg is too awesome! And this match is more and more what a proper boxing match in a manga should look like. None of that monkey dancing, this is real :33 I hope Vorg wins.

Btw, why did his coach talk about America winning the war? Which war is he referring to because if he means WW2, Russia kinda put in the finishing stroke. This is kinda beside the point tho but I just got curious.


----------



## Fran (Nov 13, 2012)

Hien takes it alone!


----------



## perman07 (Nov 13, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Vorg is too awesome! And this match is more and more what a proper boxing match in a manga should look like. None of that monkey dancing, this is real :33 I hope Vorg wins.
> 
> Btw, why did his coach talk about America winning the war? Which war is he referring to because if he means WW2, Russia kinda put in the finishing stroke. This is kinda beside the point tho but I just got curious.


The war in Japan ended with America dropping the bombs, America was the one winning it on that side of the world, from the Japanese perspective.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Nov 13, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Vorg is too awesome! And this match is more and more what a proper boxing match in a manga should look like. None of that monkey dancing, this is real :33 I hope Vorg wins.
> 
> Btw, why did his coach talk about America winning the war? Which war is he referring to because if he means WW2, Russia kinda put in the finishing stroke. This is kinda beside the point tho but I just got curious.



Remember, He, Kamagowa, and Nekota were all involved in prize fighting during the occupation of Japan after the Nukes dropped. There was a whole (really awesome) backstory done earlier in the series which explains the ties between all of them (and later, Woli and Hawk's coach, whole was in the US Army and de facto trainer for the American who almost killed Nekota).


JihaD


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 13, 2012)

holy shit those chapters

this is an awesome fight


----------



## Roman (Nov 13, 2012)

perman07 said:


> The war in Japan ended with America dropping the bombs, America was the one winning it on that side of the world, from the Japanese perspective.



If this is true, the author's not really looking at it from a Russian perspective then. However:



Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Remember, He, Kamagowa, and Nekota were all involved in prize fighting during the occupation of Japan after the Nukes dropped. There was a whole (really awesome) backstory done earlier in the series which explains the ties between all of them (and later, Woli and Hawk's coach, whole was in the US Army and de facto trainer for the American who almost killed Nekota).
> 
> 
> JihaD



If Woli was in Japan at the time, then it's understandable why he would believe America won. On a global scale, that was the stroke that ended the war once and for all too. But yeah, that backstory was really awesome


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 13, 2012)

What happened to Morikawa?

This is the best fight since...I can't even remember. Really good stuff.


----------



## Mochi (Nov 13, 2012)

^ He got laid 


4 chapters? I swear MS knows when I'm working >_>

Edit: On chapter 992, page 5... the trainer looks like Jason Ozuma?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 13, 2012)

Best fight in a very long time, but such a damn bloody shame Mori will go Kubo on us........

And that guy totally does look like Jason lol (all black guys look the same ).


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2012)

This is a nice reminded that he can still write good fights. Good stuff.


----------



## Fran (Nov 14, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> What happened to Morikawa?
> 
> This is the best fight since...I can't even remember. Really good stuff.



since Mashiba's Lightweight OPBF where he throws his glove at Ippo IMO
That was the last fight I enjoyed from top to bottom


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok, when was Hien first introduced?  Ippo knows a lot about it and i don't remember seeing it before.  Almost glad the chapters are coming late(almost) reading them back to back felt pretty smooth and makes this fight better IMO.


----------



## Roman (Nov 14, 2012)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> Ok, when was Hien first introduced?  Ippo knows a lot about it and i don't remember seeing it before.  Almost glad the chapters are coming late(almost) reading them back to back felt pretty smooth and makes this fight better IMO.



I think it was Kazuki Sanada who introduced it when he fought to take the Featherweight Title from Ippo God knows back when.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 14, 2012)

See now this is more like it.  A real psychological boxing match, no jumping around the ring like a monkey, no genius warp speed movements or striking, good old fashioned boxing psychology and using your eyes to understand how the opposing boxer will react.  

Was that so hard!


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 14, 2012)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> Ok, when was Hien first introduced?  Ippo knows a lot about it and i don't remember seeing it before.  Almost glad the chapters are coming late(almost) reading them back to back felt pretty smooth and makes this fight better IMO.



If you have any doubts about the series just take a look at this thread: *Here*

I used Ctrl + F and typed "Sanada" (the guy who used the hien against Ippo). There you have the Sanada arc goes from chapter 290 to chapter 313-314.


----------



## Mochi (Nov 14, 2012)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Best fight in a very long time, but such a damn bloody shame Mori will go Kubo on us........
> 
> And that guy totally does look like Jason lol (all black guys look the same ).



He won't!!   

Yes, someone shares my opinion


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 14, 2012)

this is probably the first fight since mashiba vs samawamura where i'm somewhat unsure who the victor will be. i can see mori goign either way. both ways could benefit the story and have a large impact on ippo. 

vorg winning would make more sense though.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 14, 2012)

This fight is soo damn good i can't believe I'm enjoying reading HNI again, not special moves controlling half of the match or weird gimmicks and a character people actually gives a fuck (Vorg), did Mori started browsing the internet and read the fans feedback? or wtf !


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 14, 2012)

Well he did appologize after woli


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 15, 2012)

The amazing Chapter #995 is out as well.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 15, 2012)

So it took about 3 years for a good fight like this once more for this manga?

Damn, whats wrong with you George? ;_;

And I like Mike but Vorg, you better win! I'm also glad George is acknowledging the hardships Vorg went through by having Eagle speak of it. 

GO VORG!!!


----------



## Mochi (Nov 15, 2012)

Id said:


> Calm your hormones



After seeing all those yaoi stuff (which I don't really mind since the drawings are so good ), it's nice to see a previous boxer with a girl :<

And David is just how I imagined Ken when I was a little girl


----------



## Gunners (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## D T (Nov 15, 2012)

Match with worldclass boxers are like chess. Unless you are Ippo. Because Ippo would have already smashed that cheeky guy in the face with a left and ko'd him. That's what you get when you only play with queens.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 15, 2012)

The funny thing about this match is that just appeared out of the blue like a filler match and is becoming my fave shounen fight of this year every chapter delivers!. The Eagle speech just made thing better he put over Mike and Vorg at the same time.

Mike winning wouldn't ruin the quality of this but as a Vorg Zangief fanboy I want him to obliterate Mike with a white fang.


----------



## ZE (Nov 16, 2012)

Ippo is way better when you read lots of chapters in one go. So that?s why this fight seems so good. I?m liking it, but I wouldn?t say it?s the best fight in ages (far from being as great as Takamura vs Hawk). Also, it?s great that Vorg is back in the manga, but I can?t help but root for Mike. Or hope that if he loses (which is obviously gonna happen), we?ll get to see him again. The dude is pretty beasty.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 16, 2012)

ZE said:


> Ippo is way better when you read lots of chapters in one go. So that?s why this fight seems so good. I?m liking it, but I wouldn?t say it?s the best fight in ages (far from being as great as Takamura vs Hawk). Also, it?s great that Vorg is back in the manga, but I can?t help but root for Mike. Or hope that if he loses (which is obviously gonna happen), we?ll get to see him again. The dude is pretty beasty.


Reading the chapters in bulk helps but that isn't the reason why people are enjoying the fight. It is genuine quality as opposed to the lightspeed movement and ring swinging nonsense we have been abused with.


----------



## Fran (Nov 16, 2012)

Takahawk was in the 300s. AokiLookAway was in the 400s. TakaEagle was in the 500s. MashibaOPBF Comeback was in the 800s. 

These are the last few fights I have enjoyed I think. Of course, every Takamura fuck up match is entertaining for the sheer takamura comedy.


----------



## D T (Nov 17, 2012)

I really enjoyed Ippo's fight against that ScarJ dude. It wasn't very long and was quite entertaining. Then we got Gedo, Woli and Ippo giving brain-damage to some random fan of his.


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 17, 2012)

Fran said:


> Takahawk was in the 300s. AokiLookAway was in the 400s. TakaEagle was in the 500s. MashibaOPBF Comeback was in the 800s.
> 
> These are the last few fights I have enjoyed I think. Of course, every Takamura fuck up match is entertaining for the sheer takamura comedy.



What about these ones:

Takamura x Eagle
Ippo x Sawamura
Ippo x Karasawa
Mashiba x Sawamura

???


----------



## Mori` (Nov 17, 2012)

I logged in because this is the best fight Morikawa has written in an age.


----------



## Yak (Nov 17, 2012)

Woach, can't believe Mori got his shit together since.. FOREVER. This is totally giving off the vibe of the "old" chapters, reminding me of Sawamura's fights or even earlier. Makes me almost enjoy Ippo again.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Reading the chapters in bulk helps but that isn't the reason why people are enjoying the fight. It is genuine quality as opposed to the lightspeed movement and ring swinging nonsense we have been abused with.



I agree I would take 1 chapter of this over 50 of a match featuring Itagaki.


----------



## Pika305 (Nov 19, 2012)

One of the better fights in a long while. I'm hoping Vorg wins it, would love for him to be at the top of the world stage and this way we'll probably get a title defense or two before Ippo start getting to that # 1 seed/rank to get ready to fight Ricardo.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 22, 2012)

I just can't believe how this is getting even better, this fight deserved some Vorg and Mike chapters before the match, this shit just happened without any advice and is stealing the fucking show best match since Sawamura vs Mashiba.

And I insist if we had some knowledge and hype about Mike and a little confrontation in the weigh in etc, this chapters would feel more epic! also I like Mike's nickname on last page, the hunter.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm so glad Mori still has it in him to make a good fight. This great stuff. I hope it goes on past 1000, I want more than just 2 more chapters of this. I don't want it to end and go back to shitagaki and shitpo fights again  (though I hope Ippo's next match should be good!)


----------



## Inugami (Nov 23, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> I'm so glad Mori still has it in him to make a good fight. This great stuff. I hope it goes on past 1000, I want more than just 2 more chapters of this. I don't want it to end and go back to shitagaki and shitpo fights again  (though I hope Ippo's next match should be good!)



His next match is whit that Mexican boxer that only loses are with Martinez, Ippo beating him would be a big deal I hope Mori doesn't fuck that match.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 24, 2012)

i knew it...so long as its not the following chars fights:

shitagaki

shitchiro

and shitppo (shitpoo seems redundant )


the fights are always awesome


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 24, 2012)

997 is out.

[YOUTUBE]ezjwFW1YjXU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 24, 2012)

holy shit this match is just getting better


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2012)

Holy fuck you guys. 1000 chapters. Do you realize how much this really is? Few manga even get anywhere close to that.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Nov 25, 2012)

Has Mori ever said how many he wanted to do in total? I think I read it somewhere but I forgot. 

Ippo still has to get his world title, fight martinez, fight miyata and probably fight itagaki as well. Takamura still has FOUR titles to win. Aoki and Kimura will probably win a title each by the end too. Not to mention all the other characters

...But at the rate George is going it's going to take another 1000 chapters


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 25, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Has Mori ever said how many he wanted to do in total? I think I read it somewhere but I forgot.
> 
> Ippo still has to get his world title, fight martinez, fight miyata and probably fight itagaki as well.* Takamura still has FOUR titles to win. Aoki and Kimura will probably win a title each by the end too*. Not to mention all the other characters
> 
> ...But at the rate George is going it's going to take another 1000 chapters



these are two things that i dont think are certain by any means


----------



## aeav81 (Nov 25, 2012)

so the raw 999 it's rock'n'roll ippo and sendo style!!!! 
I'm really enjoying  this fight


----------



## Mochi (Nov 25, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> these are two things that i dont think are certain by any means



What are you saying, non-believer?


----------



## blueblip (Nov 26, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> *Ippo still has to get his world title, fight martinez, fight miyata* and probably fight itagaki as well. Takamura still has FOUR titles to win. Aoki and Kimura will probably win a title each by the end too. Not to mention all the other characters


I've got this weird, weird feeling that Ippo isn't going to fight Martinez. For some reason, I think Miyata's going to take down Martinez first, and the final fight will be Ippo versus Miyata, to see who's the best in the world.

At least that's what seems most likely to me, thematically. Ippo is always the challenger, and I just can't see Mori allowing Ippo to fight Martinez first and then have Miyata challenge Ippo. No, the one who is going to issue the challenge will be Ippo.

As for Takamura taking the all six weight classes will be skipped somewhat. At best we might get one or two other world title matches from him, with the heavyweight/super heavyweight category being one of them. Kimura and Aoki getting a title would ruin the entire manga. They're just not the type who would be allowed to have overwhelming success


----------



## Zaru (Nov 26, 2012)

blueblip said:


> Ippo is always the challenger,



That kind of conflicts with his multiple title defenses...


----------



## Gunners (Nov 26, 2012)

This chapter makes me like Mike, at first I assumed he decided on the fight due to being an opportunistic snake but he has deep respect for the guy and gave him the opportunity to shine.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 26, 2012)

This chapter definitely got me interested in the guy who beat Mike in the Olympics. An "idiot" who squirmed his way to victory, able to even get Mike out of his comfort zone and win. 

For a sec, I kinda envisioned this guy to be some unwavering blockhead powerhouse like Ippo.  So maybe Ippo _can _compete on the world level without being the crazy chessmaster Vorg and Mike are.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 26, 2012)

> This chapter definitely got me interested in the guy who beat Mike in the Olympics. An "idiot" who squirmed his way to victory, able to even get Mike out of his comfort zone and win.
> 
> For a sec, I kinda envisioned this guy to be some unwavering blockhead powerhouse like Ippo. So maybe Ippo can compete on the world level without being the crazy chessmaster Vorg and Mike are.



Ippo can compete on the world level if he develops more ring intelligence. He doesn't need to be as technical as those guys, but he does need to be the Ippo from the Karasawa fight -- patient, economical, using basic punches and movements in a very effective way. (That's why Sanada called it his 'true form'.) I would expect the current Ippo to lose against both Mike and Vorg, although his plot shield will probably protect him from anyone except Martinez or Miyata.


----------



## Fran (Nov 26, 2012)

yeah mike is awesome.

great chapter


----------



## Inugami (Nov 27, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> This chapter definitely got me interested in the guy who beat Mike in the Olympics. *An "idiot" who squirmed his way to victory*, able to even get Mike out of his comfort zone and win.
> 
> For a sec, I kinda envisioned this guy to be some unwavering blockhead powerhouse like Ippo.  So maybe Ippo _can _compete on the world level without being the crazy chessmaster Vorg and Mike are.



I want to know this guy, it would be cool if Miyata have a match with him or something.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 27, 2012)

this chapter was great, mike is pretty awesome



Mochi said:


> What are you saying, non-believer?



its entireley possible that something could stop takamura from the other 4 titles(whether tragic, he loses one of the fights, or they just never get to it)

and aoki and kimura id doubt win a title. if anything kimura moves up a weight class, only way i can see it happening


----------



## Mochi (Nov 27, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> this chapter was great, mike is pretty awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hushhhh don't speak


----------



## Fran (Nov 27, 2012)

it's been said that kimura is a champion-class fighter, it's just that mashiba is a beast.
then i remember it being said that aoki is better, at the core than kimura

they have a chance at the belt but i don't think mori wants them to get it.
especially if he keeps off-panelling them both . i want to see them get some fight time.


----------



## Fran (Nov 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA5E6w9wRD8[/YOUTUBE]

Just thought I'd bring you all back down to Earth for 3 minutes.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Nov 27, 2012)

Goddammit


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2012)

Mori needs to stop trolling Aokimura.

Anyway, good chapter. Doesn't make me like Mike more particularly but he is an honorable opponent.

Go Vorg. Dammit, if Vorg loses this... ;_;

This fight would be so awesome animated.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 27, 2012)

woli needs to be found in a ditch


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2012)

Woli will come back and defeat Martinez.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 27, 2012)

Dream Brother said:
			
		

> Ippo can compete on the world level if he develops more ring intelligence. He doesn't need to be as technical as those guys, but he does need to be the Ippo from the Karasawa fight -- patient, economical, using basic punches and movements in a very effective way. (That's why Sanada called it his 'true form'.) I would expect the current Ippo to lose against both Mike and Vorg, although his plot shield will probably protect him from anyone except Martinez or Miyata.



It's been so long since we've seen that Ippo . . .  It seems like ever since that Karasawa fight, he's been nothing but the opposite of all those traits you mentioned. 



foreign said:


> Woli will come back and defeat Martinez.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Yōkai always did bring the lulz.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 27, 2012)

That thing makes me laugh every time. Particularly that "The angle and timing was perfect" part


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Nov 29, 2012)

999 is out! are we caught up now?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2012)

WTF nothing happened in the lastest chapter.


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 29, 2012)

we are caught up now and next week we have the 1000th chapter. My wish would be the announcement of a new anime season but I think this will be difficulty, anyway, I hope to see a good surprise or at least an awesome poster.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

Dat classic in-fight. 

Next couple of chapter should be dramatic.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 2, 2012)

Can't wait no raw today , hopefully tomorrow it will appear.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 2, 2012)

Chapter 1000 Link removed

OMG Takehiko Inoue can make anything look brilliant. Miura's is awesome as well.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2012)

Oooh, I'm liking the other artist contributions to the anniversary. Too bad it's not affiliated with WSJ, would be interesting to see some of those artists drawing their tributes to Ippo.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 2, 2012)

Dude you got to see Inoue and Miura contribute. They're not in the same magazine either. Kochikame has been in WSJ for like forever as well.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Dec 2, 2012)

1000.fucking.chapters

Inoue and Miura's guest drawings are great


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I think Vorg might either win and then die, or lose


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 2, 2012)

1k chapters, amazing! Even though it hit some rough spots lately, this last fight shows that Mori's still got it after all this time. Hope vorg makes it through okay. 



Zaru said:


> Oooh, I'm liking the other artist contributions to the anniversary. Too bad it's not affiliated with WSJ, would be interesting to see some of those artists drawing their tributes to Ippo.



Would have loved to see Kubo's take on Mashiba or Sawamura pek
Loved a lot of the pics though. Muira and Inoue's were standouts, but really loved Chiba's most of all.


----------



## hehey (Dec 2, 2012)

what is Yamato Damashi?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 2, 2012)

A word to describe the Japanese spirit. Basically something that says that Japanese people have a lot of spirit. If you want to learn more about it's history


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Dec 3, 2012)

Trying to figure out what Vorgs plan is, but i cant' really see where he is going with this strategy right now.  Hitting the arm is def not going to affect his body as much as the shots to the head.  interesting chapter, thought it would be a bit longer for the 1000th.

Didn't know Miura studied under goerge, my two favorite manga. (it'll be 2 lifetimes before berserk gets to chapter 1000 lol)


----------



## blueblip (Dec 3, 2012)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> Didn't know Miura studied under goerge, my two favorite manga. (it'll be 2 lifetimes before berserk gets to chapter 1000 lol)


I know 

It also finally explains why Miura prefers such a slow pace to his story. The student has surpassed the master in this case. But damn, Miura's Takamura looks beastly. And come to think of it, it seems Takamura got all the love for this 1000th chapter.

But I will also admit I love the slow pace of Berserk, because you know when shit begins to hit the fan, the manga seems to move at breakneck speed. I personally think we as readers need the downtime or the manga might feel overwhelming, what with all the emotions and such.

And lastly, I think its appropriate for us to congratulate Morikawa for this awesome manga. Yes, we were all disappointed by it in the recent years, but we still stuck with it and got here one way or another. So yeah, good job Morikawa! Your manga's exactly like your main character! He may get beat up a lot, he may look and sound unassuming, his fights may drag on just a bit too long, but he always manages to land that comeback KO to keep the fans hooked, and he stays on as champion!


----------



## Fran (Dec 3, 2012)

INOUE PLEASE LET ME BEAR YOUR CHILDREN

the miura berserk rendition needed more blood, guts and images of kumi being violated by a giant horse tentacle penis


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Dec 3, 2012)

hehey said:


> what is Yamato Damashi?





Haohmaru said:


> A word to describe the Japanese spirit. Basically something that says that Japanese people have a lot of spirit. If you want to learn more about it's history



Reminded me of this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekOqgknkVN4[/YOUTUBE]

Nananana Yamato Damashii

Vorg's gonna turn into a ball and roll over him


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 3, 2012)

Happy got to 1000 chapters, but sad that Vorg has lost.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2012)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Happy got to 1000 chapters, but sad that Vorg has lost.



Wait, wut? 

What are you even talking about? The match is still going on.


----------



## Yak (Dec 3, 2012)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Happy got to 1000 chapters, but sad that Vorg has lost.



A-haa! Busted, you are from teh future!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 3, 2012)

It's only a matter of time til George fucks Vorg over again.............


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2012)

Nah.

This time is different.

Its like George built up everything for Vorg for this moment. 

I have complete faith in Vorg. I believe he will win.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2012)

Inoue and Miura art was godly. Wish the big 3 mangakas made their contributions too.


----------



## rajin (Dec 10, 2012)

*HAJIME NO IPPO 1001 RAW: DOUBLE PAGE JOINED 
*

*It seems she died 4 years earlier than what was thought to be her death..*


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2012)

Should I read the raw? D:

This match is becoming pretty tense. I just want it to end soon.


----------



## Mochi (Dec 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The fuck? What's wrong with Vorg's heart? ;_;


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 20, 2012)

I just caught up with the series, and I have to say I don't like Itagiki or however you spell his name. However I can't wait to see Ippo enter the world.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 20, 2012)

1001

Kotonoba


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2012)

The way how this chapter started..

and ended...

Just suck it, George, just suck it.

The tension! D: This is like the best fight I have read in years, thats for sure.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 20, 2012)

I want Volg to win! This fight has been a hard one to read. I really hope George doesn't troll Volg-San.


----------



## Iskandar (Dec 20, 2012)

B Rabbit said:


> I just caught up with the series, and I have to say I don't like Itagiki or however you spell his name. However I can't wait to see Ippo enter the world.



Nobody likes Itagaki


----------



## GSurge (Dec 20, 2012)

I haven't read the first 990 chapters but this fight has been pretty enthralling.


----------



## perman07 (Dec 21, 2012)

GSurge said:


> I haven't read the first 990 chapters but this fight has been pretty enthralling.


Damn, what a waste... What's the point of reading this fight if you haven't developed a relationship with Vorg? Get in there and start at the beginning, no matter how long it will take


----------



## korpus (Dec 21, 2012)

This is easily becoming my absolute favorite fights! Vorg fighting!!


----------



## Blood Raven (Dec 21, 2012)

The last page made it almost obvious who will win. Volg's opponent used BOTH hands to block Volg's uppercut. Volg's right fist now have a clear shot right at the opponent's face. Unless, he manages to dodge or block that as well.


----------



## Heretic (Dec 21, 2012)

How far behind are the translations to the releases? Like what's Japan at right now?


----------



## Shozan (Dec 21, 2012)

Bobop said:


> Nobody likes Itagaki



STFU! I do!


----------



## freetgy (Dec 21, 2012)

furinkazan88 said:


> How far behind are the translations to the releases? Like what's Japan at right now?



were actually spot on


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 21, 2012)

To much Volg prenacing around. Where is my Itagodky pulling 100% believable stunts.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Dec 22, 2012)

I see an overhand right coming


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 22, 2012)

I see George shafting my favourite character again, its been a good fight and he actually got screen time for once.

Watch him do what Kishi did with Neji.


----------



## Fran (Dec 22, 2012)

dragonfish blow :33


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 22, 2012)

I assumed that Vorg is going for the Tsubame Gaeshi, the double uppercut that Sanada used against Ippo.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Dec 23, 2012)

I like Itagaki... 


JihaD


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 23, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> I assumed that Vorg is going for the Tsubame Gaeshi, the double uppercut that Sanada used against Ippo.



I'm tempted to call anyone who expected something different retarded.


----------



## truetomyself (Dec 23, 2012)

rajin said:


> *HAJIME NO IPPO 1002 **RAW
> *
> *full control here either
> *



 FFFFFUUUUCCCKKKK


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And that's why Mike's the shit. The moment he did that sway, I was like - "I _really_ want to see the guy who beat him at the Olympics_ so bad_ now." Mori better not leave that guy in the shadows, whoever he is.

Didn't think Vorg suffered enough for him to wield the powers of Yamato Damashii at that moment anyways. Another crushing counter from Mike should just about get him to the YD Threshold.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm tempted to call anyone who expected something different retarded.



Luckily you didn't do that since you'd look pretty stupid right now.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow.............


----------



## Id (Dec 24, 2012)

nooooo.....


----------



## freetgy (Dec 24, 2012)

Which weigthclass is this match again?


----------



## Inugami (Dec 24, 2012)

Damn RAW I almost died Dx


----------



## Guiness (Dec 24, 2012)

Just read the raw.

I BELIEVE IN YOU VORG!


----------



## mumyoryu (Dec 25, 2012)

freetgy said:


> Which weigthclass is this match again?


Jnr Light/Super Feather (130)


*Spoiler*: __ 



A kayo isn't gonna come so easy for Vorg, so far this is just part of the setup; wont be surprised if Elliot isnt hurt too much when/if he gets tagged though, given how much damage Vorg has taken =/


----------



## Mochi (Dec 26, 2012)

I CAN'T BREATHE!!


----------



## Heretic (Dec 31, 2012)

If Vorg somehow loses this match, I think I'm gonna need to flip a table or ten


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 31, 2012)

Vorg . . .   
Chapters are so much different with a translation. (captain obvious)


----------



## TheGrizzly (Jan 6, 2013)

I've recently started Hajime no Ippo and I gotta say it is bloody awesome. I am currently at chapter 369, when takamura met Hawk.It's awesome. Btw, who do you think would win in a battle between Martinez and Hawk ? I know they are in quite distant weight classes, but still xD


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 6, 2013)

The weight classes are too far apart. 

If they were both the same weight, I would definitely go with Martinez, though. His jab alone would give Hawk a nightmare.


----------



## TheGrizzly (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, I agree that Martinez really has that feeling of invincibility around him, however I still think Hawk would give Martinez a hard fight.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 6, 2013)

Is there a winter break for Ippo?


----------



## Idol (Jan 13, 2013)

*Hajime no Ippo #1003 Raw:*


----------



## Zaru (Jan 13, 2013)

Holy shit those last two pages.


----------



## Fran (Jan 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



fuck! ahhahaha
i think vorg just killed him


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hien + White Fang, sensible combo


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Vorg . . .   
Had a feeling we'd have a look back to his breathe holding contest with Ippo during their match. :33

Inner Light Time!
[YOUTUBE]VG0WEPOVhdg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 13, 2013)

HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was going to scream bs but it looks like he he basically just reeled him in with the uppercut that Mike stopped stopped by squeezing his arm then cam that right straight got him...not too bad, but of course that "too bad" was a bit theatrical when you're right in an opponents range.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 14, 2013)

Damn...Crazy


----------



## Sayonara (Jan 14, 2013)

Too Bad....


----------



## Gunners (Jan 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I hope he gets up and puts a viscous beating on Vorg.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



^That isn't happening.

Mike isn't a brawler and he took a straight right to the head. Brain shook all day err day. a fully functional brain is his strength. after that blow we won't be seeing concise decision making like before. He got hard... If this fight continues after next chapter, then at most they should be on even ground.

But for Mike to come back and lay waste on Vorg is just bs writing at this point. Its clear that was Vorg's last stand.


----------



## sadino (Jan 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He blocked the uppercut Hien thing,that guy's amazing.

Too bad Vorg's better.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 15, 2013)

Gunners said:


> In regards to anything I am always rooting for the black guy



So true


----------



## blueblip (Jan 15, 2013)

Well fuck me.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The minute I saw Mike say "Too bad" and make a troll face, I knew he was going to get one right on his face! Too bad indeed, Mike.


And for some reason, when I saw those last few pages, I heard Gran'ma from Looney Toons scream, "POW! Right in the kisser!"


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



SEE, I TOLD YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

SECOND FUCKING SWALLOW


----------



## Pirao (Jan 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



YES! Vorg better win this now friend


----------



## Mochi (Jan 15, 2013)

HIT ME BABY ONE MORE TIME.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 15, 2013)

Dat trollface xD


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 18, 2013)

Best chapter ever


----------



## Pantro (Jan 20, 2013)

*Hajime no Ippo #1004 Raw:*
Ch.392


*Spoiler*: __ 



If the champion have some pride, he will admit defeat and give the belt to vorg


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 20, 2013)

Mori? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



the ref helping him up? Wut. 
i mean, i figured it was inevitable that mike'd get up, but. . .


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Going to happen again 

Funny how it went to Sendoh when that moment happened though.


----------



## Pirao (Jan 20, 2013)

Fenix Down said:


> Mori?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, it's not like shady shit doesn't happen in real life too. At least he's being realistic lol. I still have hope that Vorg will win.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I don't see a problem the referee is just getting the debris off of his gloves


----------



## Mochi (Jan 21, 2013)

Mori....


----------



## Sayonara (Jan 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cant be fucked over twice like this, Mike didnt seem a bad guy but if the ref wont count him out please Vorg destroy him till either his crappy 2nd has to throw in the towel or till Mikes careers finished. 

If they couldn't beat Vorg in such favorable conditions he really is a paper champ, Vorg would have handed him his ass with proper preparation time.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I hope Mori's goal isn't to show ippo how corrupt the boxing world is by showing the ref helping mike and making vorg lose


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 22, 2013)

Sayonara said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 It's inevitable, Mori wants to teach us all a lesson about home advantage and corruption and he hates Russians.


----------



## sadino (Jan 22, 2013)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It's inevitable, Mori wants to teach us all a lesson about home advantage and corruption and he hates Russians.



More like Amuuuricans.


----------



## Id (Jan 23, 2013)

1003 I was like: 



1004 I was like:


----------



## Guiness (Jan 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 wat da-

Mike better be the man I think him to be.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 28, 2013)

1005 raw


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 28, 2013)

Pirao said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's not like shady shit doesn't happen in real life too. At least he's being realistic lol. I still have hope that Vorg will win.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, I just really liked Mike - I wanted to see him get up on his own power. :33

But man oh man, the lol crooked american refs thing was worth it for that last page of the new chapter alone. It really drove home Vorg's one-man-versus-the-world relationship with the ring. That little transition to him in the blizzard was pretty sweet too. 

Also, Ippo blitzing the table  Hope he didn't bust his hand or anything. Don't know how I'd feel about having that as a subplot going into the World.


----------



## hehey (Jan 28, 2013)

It brakes my heart that Vorg will probably lose.... not like this Mori, not like this!


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 28, 2013)

Vorg's new entrance music:

[YOUTUBE]MTPNhNZSWFs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 29, 2013)

If Vorg loses....


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 29, 2013)

I've said it all along he will lose anyways .


----------



## Zaru (Jan 29, 2013)

He won... in our hearts.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 29, 2013)

NO. FUCKING. WAY. IS. VORG. GONNA. LOSE. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did you see that monster coming out of the corner in that last page? He's gonna do strafing sidestep into a white fang roundhouse counter and blast Mike into that crooked ref and his crooked corner, knocking them all out into coma land. 




BELIEVE


----------



## James (Jan 29, 2013)

Alas, poor Vorg.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Almost certainly going to lose.

However, if he did still win, it'd be amazing seeing the Ref's face after all this.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 29, 2013)

It was his last "hurrah" he's a done.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 29, 2013)

He is definitely done...we all know it...


----------



## Pirao (Jan 29, 2013)

Lol, you guys are too pesimistic. After that flashback there's no way he loses. Mike has to be pretty dazed after that KD. Vorg will find some inner strenght and KO him this time, you'll see.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 29, 2013)

This manga.

I just had the scary thought Vorg will die in this match.

And that Ippo's gonna have some type of epiphany or some shit.

Man, that ref so scumbag.


----------



## mumyoryu (Jan 30, 2013)

WAR VORG


----------



## Fran (Jan 30, 2013)

George's Anti-American Agenda 



Also Vorg had a flashback. he's as good as dead. 

rip. vorg


----------



## Gunners (Jan 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




People think Vorg is going to lose? The look in his eyes seem as though the Wolf in him has been fully woken. He's going to put a hurt on Mike in the following chapters.


----------



## Mochi (Feb 2, 2013)

HE CAN'T LOSE 

FUCK YOU ALL

FUCK YOU MORI


----------



## Id (Feb 2, 2013)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> 1005 raw



Vamos Vorg!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 4, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 29

FML.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Feb 4, 2013)

sounds like i'm missing out, can't wait for the scans


----------



## rajin (Feb 4, 2013)

*HAJIME NO IPPO 1006 RAW 
*

*Feng Shen Ji 29 *


----------



## Id (Feb 4, 2013)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Feng Shen Ji 29
> 
> FML.



Vamos Vorg!


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Feb 4, 2013)

"If Vorg loses, we RIOT"


JihaD


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 5, 2013)

Vorg is on his way out as expected smh


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 5, 2013)

Vorg won't lose.


----------



## Idol (Feb 9, 2013)

*Hajime no Ippo #1007 Raw:*


----------



## Zaru (Feb 9, 2013)

You know what the worst part about this chapter is?


*Spoiler*: __ 




It means that this fight is over and the next one will probably be way less interesting / important


----------



## Gunners (Feb 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Goes down as one of my favourite fights in this series. It's a shame that it didn't have the build up other good fights received.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2013)

A Saturday raw release? oh my 


*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK YEAH VORG!!!
EVERY SINGLE DAY friend!!!


----------



## sadino (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Pirao (Feb 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Pirao said:


> Lol, you guys are too pesimistic. After that flashback there's no way he loses. Mike has to be pretty dazed after that KD. Vorg will find some inner strenght and KO him this time, you'll see.



Damn right he did. The champ is here!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 10, 2013)

Translation from ParaParaJMO at Dynamite Glove Forums:


*Spoiler*: __ 







> since i really loved this chapter i will translate it myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > Well, Vorg thanks the country of America for giving him opportunity. Vorg then thanks Ippo in Japanese for helping him grow. And he thanks his mother in Russian for giving him life.



:33  fuck yeah Vorg


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Kubisa (Feb 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK YES, SWEET SWEET JUSTICE


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Best Chapter ever. (Again). 

Please mori keep up this momentum and give us another good fight.

I have to say though this is one of my favourite fights in the entire series. I wasn't expecting something this good to come out from these later chapters.


----------



## Blood Raven (Feb 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Well that outcome was hardly surprising. This is a shounen manga after all. The more beating the hero takes the more likely it is that he will turn the fight around and win in the end. Happens all the time. If Volg have had the initial advantage in the beginning then it would have been Mike who would have won in the end. I'm a little disappointed. I think Volg should have lost because I don't like it when the "good guys" win all the time. Also, Volg's defeat could have made Ippo question himself if he truly has what it takes to take on Martinez.


----------



## GSurge (Feb 10, 2013)

I read all of Ippo because of this fight and I am satisfied with that ending.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 10, 2013)

1003 is out on Mangstream


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 10, 2013)

holy shit 1003


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Feb 10, 2013)

1003

Nice


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 10, 2013)

Fenix Down said:


> Translation from ParaParaJMO at Dynamite Glove Forums:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 vorg-san


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 10, 2013)

Blood Raven said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well that outcome was hardly surprising. This is a shounen manga after all. The more beating the hero takes the more likely it is that he will turn the fight around and win in the end. Happens all the time. If Volg have had the initial advantage in the beginning then it would have been Mike who would have won in the end. I'm a little disappointed. I think Volg should have lost because I don't like it when the "good guys" win all the time. Also, Volg's defeat could have made Ippo question himself if he truly has what it takes to take on Martinez.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The reason people are surprised and glad this time is because Vorg tends to have bad luck. Even though he's very likeable, talented and skilled, he never seems to get a break. He was beaten by Ippo in a very close match, he lost to Sendo in another close match after a slip was called a knockdown, and then (due to this loss) he was forced to leave Japan and abandon the career he was trying to build there. Then his sick mother died. Then he had to deal with a completely corrupt referee who almost cost him another close fight. 

Of course, there are other characters in the story who have tough lives and careers too, but it was nice to see one of them rise up and grab a great victory for himself. Seeing him lose yet again (especially under such corrupt circumstances) would have been pretty sad, which, to be fair, would still work for the story. I think I prefer seeing him finally live up to his potential, though.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Feb 10, 2013)

Blood Raven said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well that outcome was hardly surprising. This is a shounen manga after all. The more beating the hero takes the more likely it is that he will turn the fight around and win in the end. Happens all the time. If Volg have had the initial advantage in the beginning then it would have been Mike who would have won in the end. I'm a little disappointed. I think Volg should have lost because I don't like it when the "good guys" win all the time. Also, Volg's defeat could have made Ippo question himself if he truly has what it takes to take on Martinez.



^

Shut. the. FUCK. up.

Volg >>>>>>>>>>. 


JihaD


----------



## Gunners (Feb 10, 2013)

Blood Raven said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well that outcome was hardly surprising. This is a shounen manga after all. The more beating the hero takes the more likely it is that he will turn the fight around and win in the end. Happens all the time. If Volg have had the initial advantage in the beginning then it would have been Mike who would have won in the end. I'm a little disappointed. I think Volg should have lost because I don't like it when the "good guys" win all the time. Also, Volg's defeat could have made Ippo question himself if he truly has what it takes to take on Martinez.




*Spoiler*: __ 




I finds posts like yours somewhat irksome in the sense that whenever there is a happy ending ''It's because it is a Shounen'' not a result of the author wanting things to end that way. It is also incorrect to say it happens all of the time, look at the ass whipping Martinez handed to date, look at the ass whipping Aoki received in his fight. There's also Miyata v Mashiba and Itagaki's pro debut, two main characters losing to cheaters. 

It's also incorrect to say Vorg winning wasn't a surprise, many people thought he was going to lose because plot wise it could have gone either way. Development for Ippo or advancement of an existing character. Actually now that I think about it Vorg winning a title should serve as development for Ippo more so than Vorg losing because he already gained similar development when Date got his ass spanked.


----------



## rajin (Feb 10, 2013)

*HAJIME NO IPPO 1007 **RAW*

*Ch.112 *​


----------



## James (Feb 11, 2013)

NO WAY! I actually dont...


----------



## Jotun (Feb 11, 2013)

rajin said:


> *HAJIME NO IPPO 1007 **RAW*
> 
> *Ch.112 *​



Thanks, ending in 1004 was brutal.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 11, 2013)

Blood Raven said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well that outcome was hardly surprising. This is a shounen manga after all. The more beating the hero takes the more likely it is that he will turn the fight around and win in the end. Happens all the time. If Volg have had the initial advantage in the beginning then it would have been Mike who would have won in the end. I'm a little disappointed. I think Volg should have lost because I don't like it when the "good guys" win all the time. Also, Volg's defeat could have made Ippo question himself if he truly has what it takes to take on Martinez.




Oh please what a load of rubbish.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2013)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Oh please what a load of rubbish.



According to him Ippo would have beaten Martinez in their sparring and never lost a fight


----------



## Badalight (Feb 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And if Volg lost/loses people would cry BS because of everything that was stacked against him. It wouldn't be a good indicator of the strength of the world because most people would lose under such unfavorable circumstances. Now if it was a fair fight and he last handedly things would be different. He had no time to prepare, his opponent had home field advantage, and the ref essentially stopped Mike from losing in 1004.

I actually think if anything, this fights shows the world is finally something Ippo can reach for. He did beat Vorg afterall, and Vorg winning with so much riding against him just nails that point even further.

This manga is 1,000 chapters in for christs sake. We have been consistently told for such a long time that Ippo would be unable to challenge the world. Martinez whooped his ass and he had zero confidence in himself. I think this is as good a time as ever for him to realize his potential.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Feb 11, 2013)

#1004

Ok now mike doesn't seem like the corrupt type, you think he'll be getting a new trainer after this fight, win or lose (please no spoilers lol)


----------



## Tre_azam (Feb 11, 2013)

Blood Raven said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well that outcome was hardly surprising. This is a shounen manga after all. The more beating the hero takes the more likely it is that he will turn the fight around and win in the end. Happens all the time. If Volg have had the initial advantage in the beginning then it would have been Mike who would have won in the end. I'm a little disappointed. I think Volg should have lost because I don't like it when the "good guys" win all the time. Also, Volg's defeat could have made Ippo question himself if he truly has what it takes to take on Martinez.




*Spoiler*: __ 



how dare you insult my vorg asshole


----------



## Guiness (Feb 11, 2013)

Blood Raven said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well that outcome was hardly surprising. This is a shounen manga after all. The more beating the hero takes the more likely it is that he will turn the fight around and win in the end. Happens all the time. If Volg have had the initial advantage in the beginning then it would have been Mike who would have won in the end. I'm a little disappointed. I think Volg should have lost because I don't like it when the "good guys" win all the time. Also, Volg's defeat could have made Ippo question himself if he truly has what it takes to take on Martinez.





Do you even read this manga? Do you know how much hardship Vorg went through?

He is no fcking Itagaki, having everything handed to him and power ups coming out of no-where.

Srsly, that post just made me wonder if you ever read the entire series to make a judgement like that.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Vorg deserved that win more than I have ever seen anyone in this series deserve anything.


----------



## Fran (Feb 11, 2013)

Blood Raven said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well that outcome was hardly surprising. This is a shounen manga after all. The more beating the hero takes the more likely it is that he will turn the fight around and win in the end. Happens all the time. If Volg have had the initial advantage in the beginning then it would have been Mike who would have won in the end. I'm a little disappointed. I think Volg should have lost because I don't like it when the "good guys" win all the time. Also, Volg's defeat could have made Ippo question himself if he truly has what it takes to take on Martinez.




*Spoiler*: __ 



bakabakabaka


----------



## Blood Raven (Feb 11, 2013)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am new to the manga. I am working on catching up, but I do read the newest chapters whenever they get out. So I haven't seen read all the fights and gotten to know all the characters yet. But that doesn't stop me from making observations and conclusions based on what I have read so far.



Jihad Uzamaki said:


> ^
> 
> Shut. the. FUCK. up.
> 
> ...



Looks like I stepped on a sore point. No need to act like a immature, aggravated, zealous belieber.



Hibari Kyoya said:


> Oh please what a load of rubbish.



Because? You didn't try at all to convince me or the others why it is rubbish. Attack my arguments with constructive and reasonable criticism and not with a simple oneliner to insult my effort. Some people did explain to me pretty good why Volg deserved that victory.



Tre_azam said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> how dare you insult my vorg asshole



I never did insult your so called "vorg asshole". Is that part of your body? Maybe you meant "Vorg, asshole"? Commas at the right or wrong locations can make quite a difference. 



Fran said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> bakabakabaka


It was good you put that in a spoiler, otherwise I'm sure people would've been pissed.



Zaru said:


> According to him Ippo would have beaten Martinez in their sparring and never lost a fight


Did I say that? Nope.

Is this how Hajime no Ippo fans on NF treat members who begun to read the franchise only recently, and say something they disagree with? I guess I should just keep on reading then and stay away from this thread.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 11, 2013)

It would be prudent to read the manga in its entirety before making such bold claims.


----------



## GSurge (Feb 12, 2013)

Blood Raven said:


> I am new to the manga. I am working on catching up, but I do read the newest chapters whenever they get out. So I haven't seen read all the fights and gotten to know all the characters yet. But that doesn't stop me from making observations and conclusions based on what I have read so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no sense in arguing post by post, just let it go and enjoy the manga.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok let's break this down then shall we.



Blood Raven said:


> *I am new to the manga. *I am working on catching up, but I do read the newest chapters whenever they get out. So I haven't seen read all the fights and gotten to know all the characters yet. But that doesn't stop me from making observations and conclusions based on what I have read so far.



Noted self admission, your post reminds me of them typical middle aged stay at home women, who like to gossip and comment on stuff that they don't really know the full details of. They form an opinion without knowing the full underlining facts and views are based on pure ignornance. 



*Spoiler*: __ 





Blood Raven said:


> Because? You didn't try at all to convince me or the others why it is rubbish. Attack my arguments with constructive and reasonable criticism and not with a simple oneliner to insult my effort. Some people did explain to me pretty good why Volg deserved that victory.



Why should I, everyone in this thread knows your wrong its like common knowledge. Like people don't need to point out why because its accepted within the thread or any real fan of Hajime No Ippo would know what you wrote was rubbish. I don't know any of these other posters, we all share different views on the Manga. Different favourite characters, AFAIK Gunners wanted Mike to win? 




Had to spoiler tag that one.

My job isn't to educate you on a manga that you should be reading, quite frankly you would get more enjoyment from reading it properly anyways.



Blood Raven said:


> Is this how Hajime no Ippo fans on NF treat members who begun to read the franchise only recently, and say something they disagree with? I guess I should just keep on reading then and stay away from this thread.



No not at all but if you come sprouting poor quality posts full of ignorance then people are going to tell you your wrong. We are not a collective or a fanclub, each person has their own views and beliefs. If it happens that EVERYONE disagrees with you in this thread, bearing in mind I don't think any of us are particularly good friends (I'm not friends with anyone who's commented on your bad post). 

Then you got to wake up and move out from your delusional world. This post has taken up too much of my time already, but listen to what Gunners has to say.



Gunners said:


> It would be prudent to read the manga in its entirety before making such bold claims.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 12, 2013)

Gunners said:


> It would be prudent to read the manga in its entirety before making such bold claims.



This.

The BS Vorg went through... Shit.

I have never met anyone who didn't want Vorg to succeed in something yet until now.

I'm so glad Mori finally let his character see the sun at last.


----------



## sadino (Feb 12, 2013)

4N said:


> This.
> 
> The BS Vorg went through... Shit.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Don't be so fast to think Vorg finally will get a break,he still might be forced to retire from brain damage or some shit like that.The biggest troll.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 12, 2013)

Blood Raven said:


> Is this how Hajime no Ippo fans on NF treat members who begun to read the franchise only recently, and say something they disagree with? I guess I should just keep on reading then and stay away from this thread.



I've rarely seen real hostility in this thread. It's normally quite relaxed. You just happened to hit a nerve because Vorg is a fan favourite, and after his run of bad luck people just want to see him finally get a good victory. 

I think your stance about shounen and losing is understandable, and I actually agree that certain characters losing more often would be good -- it's just that you picked a character that is known for losing. If you had picked someone like Ippo (who really does show evidence of having a 'plot shield') then you might have had more support. (And if you had criticised Itagaki for just about anything, I'm not sure anyone would have even cared.)

Lastly, I would really recommend reading the rest of the manga before the latest chapters. A lot of the emotional impact from these Vorg chapters is probably lost on you as you didn't read about his background and previous fights. The same goes for the other characters and their journey. Also, the manga was much better and more consistent back then, and you'll get a better idea of what the series was like at its best.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 13, 2013)

Gunners said:


> It would be prudent to read the manga in its entirety before making such bold claims.





Dream Brother said:


> Lastly, I would really recommend reading the rest of the manga before the latest chapters. A lot of the emotional impact from these Vorg chapters is probably lost on you as you didn't read about his background and previous fights. The same goes for the other characters and their journey. Also, the manga was much better and more consistent back then, and you'll get a better idea of what the series was like at its best.




Exactly this.


----------



## TaskMaster (Feb 13, 2013)

Give the guy a break, he's new to the manga...He is right Vorg was getting his ass handed to him and his best punches stopped by Mike...Honestly I feel Vorg should have lost a chapter or two back but you can't help but respect his determination

On the other hand it's not like this always happen to Vorg...He does lose fights and reading everything he went through, coming to America and getting a chance at the title, it would be nice to see him win it so it's not just some Shounen theme

As for this chapter, Mike strikes me as the type who would acknowledges that the counts were dragged on and should gracefully take the loss and give the belt to Vorg, but I guess we'll see next chapter


----------



## Gunners (Feb 13, 2013)

After the fight maybe during the fight? Doubtful he wouldn't exactly know that the ref cheated Vorg, not after getting his brain scrambled.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 13, 2013)

Urgh, an obviously cheating ref in a world title match?

Fuck off


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 13, 2013)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Urgh, an obviously cheating ref in a world title match?
> 
> Fuck off


----------



## Gunners (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Id (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## blueblip (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 14, 2013)

That is just unbelievable. I thought I was watching a movie. I couldn't believe that was real.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 14, 2013)

That was nuts.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 14, 2013)

What makes it even more ridiculous is that Mares participated in a television programme that investigated the seriousness of low blows years before his fight with Agbeko. I have no idea how Agbeko was able to keep taking those shots.

On that note, I wonder if low blows will ever play a significant part in one of the fights in the manga. Or has that already happened? There have been so many matches that I can't really remember. I do recall Ippo's 'headbutt' opponent early in his career, Itagaki's dirty opponent in his pro debut, and also Mashiba and Sawamura's fouls, but I can't recall a fighter using low blows.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 14, 2013)

Dude can it even get worse than Sawamura vs Mashiba. That was more MMA than boxing hahaha


----------



## mortsleam (Feb 15, 2013)

if Vorg loses I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 16, 2013)

Mares and Agbeko had a rematch though, Agbeko lost. Didn't look like the low blows cost him in the rematch, but there was still some foul play.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 16, 2013)

Mares is a prick, I hope Donaire or someone smacks the shit outta him.


----------



## Id (Feb 16, 2013)

Like Jotun says, Mares won the rematch. 

Mares is the TRUTH!


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 23, 2013)

No chapter this week?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 23, 2013)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> No chapter this week?



Yeah, there was no raw this week. 
We should get one by tommorow though


----------



## Mochi (Feb 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 






he did it.


He did it.


HE DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YATTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

MY VORG BABY 
YES YES YES


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 25, 2013)

*no scans again, mori on break?*

Hey guys, check out what Madhouse has been up to lately:




(from Hunter X Hunter, gifs made by Mnemosyne)

Does it give anyone else rekindled hope for the return of the anime in the near future?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 25, 2013)

which anime does that belong to? ^


----------



## rajin (Feb 25, 2013)

*1008 RAW*

*HAJIME NO IPPO 1008 RAW*
*he gave to Yammy *


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 25, 2013)

oh man oh man oh man oh man


*Spoiler*: __ 



Spar between Ippo and Sendo!!!

I swear though, if Mori has Ippo get injured from this causing his bout with Gonzales to be canned  . . . 

POW


I'll do the same thing to Mori.


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]AOAtz8xWM0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 26, 2013)

Sendo and Ippo Fired up


----------



## Id (Feb 27, 2013)

Planeptune said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]AOAtz8xWM0w[/YOUTUBE]



I need of sig of this


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi Potion said:


> Hey guys, check out what Madhouse has been up to lately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Makes me less hopefully considering they are spending their budget on that instead...

I wonder if there's been any hints dropped on another series besides Takamura's VA saying there will be one, and the rumours of a new movie from the original director. I don't think we'll see any new animated ippo for a couple of years yet unfortunately


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Feb 28, 2013)

I wonder if will get an anime before a new translated chapter?  

i want to know what you all know, without being spoiled lol


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 5, 2013)

*Raw Chapter Description*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, Takamura says its good for Ippo to feel that hes week. Gets him motivated.



Itagaki and Aokimura are excited about the Vorg victory



Kamogawa is pissed at Ippo but Aokimura are trying to pit the blame on Takamura



Kamogawa also addresses the referee scandal

Kamogawa says Ippo has officially relinquished the belt and its Itagakis time and he will fight an opponent for the vacant belt
This chapter actually says a lot about how Takamura feels about Ippo.

Sendo won the spar.  Takamura asks him what he thinks, and Sendo replies that Ippo is as always strong, but Takamura quickly says Sendo should feel that Ippo actually got "weaker".  While Sendo tries to deny it saying that it's because Sendo grew stronger, but Takamura knows what Sendo really feels.

And that since Sendo lost twice to Ippo, he will wait in line and let Ippo get to the world stage first.  Takamura questions that if Ippo gets to the world stage and gets pummeled, then what Sendo will do...to which he says he will quickly grab the title belt if that's the case.  No matter what he will wait for Ippo to take action first.

Second part is basically Kamogawa relinquished Ippo's belt, and that Itagaki will fight for the title.  And say Ippo will now focus solely on claiming the world belt.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




So Ippo has actually been regressing as a fighter. To be honest it makes sense and explains a lot of people's complaints about his recent fights. Hopefully the step up in quality will see him using the basics again.


----------



## Idol (Mar 11, 2013)

*Hajime no Ippo #1010 Raw:*


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 11, 2013)

oh snap


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 11, 2013)

Holeee Shit


*Spoiler*: __ 



Battle of the Raw providers!!! 



*Spoiler*: _jk, lol - here's a quick summary from Shin at DG_ 







> Ok, here's a quick one
> 
> Vorg did an interview with boxing magazine, and when asked if he had anything to say to the two guys who beat him before, his response was: I don't want to fight them again.  No matter how many lives I've got, it wouldn't be enough.
> 
> ...


----------



## Id (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok someone break this down for me. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok so Ippo is heading for a world stage to fight Gonzalez for his title.
Miyata - moving into the world stage. Is he still a featherweight? 
Sendo - Moving into the world stage.
Mashiba - Moving up in class weight or world stage?


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Mar 11, 2013)

Aww sheeeit

(has no idea what's going on)




How many chapters are we behind now?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 12, 2013)

6 Chapters behind 



Id said:


> Ok someone break this down for me.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Gonzalez doesn't have a title, he's just ranked 2nd in WBC, we haven't actually seen the WBC champ yet. But yeah Ippo will fight him to improve his world rank.

I assume Miyata, Sendo and Mashiba are also making the move to the world stage, not moving up in weight. Yep Miyata is still a featherweight as far as I know. Doubt he'll go up in weight even though he should


----------



## Mochi (Mar 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 KUMI CHAN WHY ARE SO CUTE 


IPPO YOU ASS BONE HER ALREADY


----------



## Fran (Mar 14, 2013)

this manga needs more penis jokes chinpoooo

wangpo


----------



## Idol (Mar 16, 2013)

*Hajime no Ippo #1011 Raw:*


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 






			
				Para from dynamite glove said:
			
		

> Ippo is turned on at the sight of Kumi at an apron. THey don't know what else to talk about other than the food they are cooking. Mashiba walks in saying the food is burning. Mashiba asks Ippo who beat him and Ippo honestly answers Sendo and Mashbia remembers Ippo beat him twice but Ippo says Sendo has gotten stronger. Mashbia pukes hearing that Ippo provided the food. Mashiba feels Ippo has been slipping. But regardless, Ippo knows he has to train.



I don't want to get too optimistic but this talk about Ippo regressing as a fighter and Vorg's fight with Mike has me believing this manga will get back on tracks. I was fearful that Ippo's lack of the basics was unintentional and that Morikawa had decided special tricks and what not were more important but now the previous stinkers can be explained. Good.


----------



## Mochi (Mar 19, 2013)

Fran said:


> this manga needs more penis jokes chinpoooo
> 
> wangpo



Even though I really liked the Vorg fight, I missed the penis jokes >:



Idol said:


> *Hajime no Ippo #1011 Raw:*




*Spoiler*: __ 



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


FUCKING HELL MASHIBA ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHH


madmadmad


----------



## Mochi (Mar 19, 2013)

Damn, I want a new season already ;-;


----------



## Zaru (Mar 19, 2013)

It only took a whopping 1000 chapters but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo finally got close to physical intimacy with someone who was not a muscular sweaty man


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 19, 2013)

^ Sounds like your life story............

(I kid )


----------



## Mochi (Mar 19, 2013)

Zaru said:


> It only took a whopping 1000 chapters but
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





Hibari Kyoya said:


> ^ Sounds like your life story............
> 
> (I kid )



 

Zaru

*Spoiler*: __ 



He nearly kissed Kumi-chan, look here 
ch.850


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 20, 2013)

If you guys could choose the entrance music for boxers in this manga, which tracks would you select for each character?

(Can't remember if I've asked this before or not.)


----------



## Mochi (Mar 20, 2013)

Takamura


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 21, 2013)

Mochi said:


> Takamura



 ! /10char


----------



## Mochi (Mar 21, 2013)

I swear when I heard that the first time in the anime I laughed so much.

It just fits to him, dat troll


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 22, 2013)

Sendo
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8-sMJZTYf0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rajin (Mar 23, 2013)

*HAJIME NO IPPO 1012 RAW
*
*chapter 6 out *


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 24, 2013)

Mochi said:


> Takamura



Classic.



Audible Phonetics said:


> Sendo
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8-sMJZTYf0[/YOUTUBE]



Haha, I remember that song. It does seem like Sendo's style. 

I would probably go with:

Vorg:


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 26, 2013)

*Chapter 1012 Synopsis *

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kamogawa says that Ippo is doing good and he should take a rest, but Ippo wants to keep going and Kamogawa says to take the rest. Aoki and Itagaki are talking about how anyone that would take that last punch is likely to get KO'd. Shinoda is praising Kamogawa's coaching and how he positions his padding. Next Takamura gets his shot and Shinoda praises that Kamogawa can keep up with Takamura (and Ippo)'s power at his age. 

Next Aokimura and Itagaki talk about who should spar who and that Itagaki should spar Ippo since their fight is on the same card and they get the news that Itagaki doesn't know who he is fighting. Ippo checks out the rankings and Imai is ranked 2nd. They remember that he was Itagaki's strongest opponent and he barely got out with a decision, but Itagaki admits things have changed since then. Also, Takamura wants to know about the super middle weight division, but it sounds like it is kind of a mess and the article is wondering who can unify the titles. Takamura himself doesn't see Ippo heading to the world stage but seeing that Ippo has beaten a world champion (Vorg) and that he has a good record, but wonders if he can really do it and then notices the magazine.

Could it be Vorg? The small line about the super middle weight champion? Or the small line of who can dethrone Martinez?



I guess Imai could be the opponent. It isn't officially said it was Imai, but I think we need that rematch.


----------



## Fran (Mar 26, 2013)

Dream Brother said:


> Trying to think of others...Mashiba is a tough one.



I've always had this one sounding for Mashiba when he enters


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 26, 2013)

Where do you guys read these chapters? Ever since the Vorg fight I haven't seen much on the mainstream manga sites.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 26, 2013)

Re-reading HnI

Fuck me, this was a good 400 chapter ago when he supposedly "Graduated"

No wonder Itagaki is so butthurt


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 26, 2013)

Graduated Japan. 
Loses to Sendo in practice match.

I hope get's better. Don't like seeing him weak like this.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 26, 2013)

Realistically everyone should lose to Sendo at all times.

It's only Dempsey plot roll that stops him


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 26, 2013)

I know, but Ippo was working so hard lately on not having to rely on the Dempsey Roll. 

They need to give him one more weapon, then I can see him taking on the world.


----------



## Mochi (Mar 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




WTF TAKAMURA  


WHY IS THE BEST PART CENSORED?!?!


----------



## rajin (Apr 1, 2013)

*1013 raw Ch.121*


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 1, 2013)

So since I dropped this awhile ago after Ippo's 1 punch. I just tried the last two pages and it's still getting dragged out............


----------



## Gunners (Apr 1, 2013)

Eagle= NF.


----------



## BlaZeR (Apr 2, 2013)

GO VOLG SAN!!!!


----------



## Fran (Apr 2, 2013)

Hockey

1006 and 1007 on MS!


----------



## perman07 (Apr 2, 2013)

Damn, Volg (or is it Vorg?) became champion in some federation. Is it in Ippo's weightclass?


----------



## Fran (Apr 2, 2013)

Vorg is a Jr. Lightweight


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Apr 2, 2013)

wooo, 

i think volg went up in weight.  I believe it's Volg but in Japanese it's Vorg (they exchange L's and R's I dunno lol)

FYI great fight, but that was clearly a double down lol, you can't let the ropes help you from falling that may have ended up a double TKO lol

Volg >>>>


----------



## Pantro (Apr 2, 2013)

Fran said:


> Vorg is a Jr. Lightweight



Wait, Volg and Mashiba are in the same weightclass? o.o


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 2, 2013)

Considering all the emotional build-up to this moment for Vorg, I think 1007 might be one of the best chapters in the series so far.



> FYI great fight, but that was clearly a double down lol, you can't let the ropes help you from falling that may have ended up a double TKO lol



You're probably right about the rules -- if you're going down but the ropes stop you, I think the referee can call it a knockdown. That may well have happened, but as Mike was KO'd and Vorg stood up straight again it's understandable that the referee didn't bother. If Vorg had just stayed on the ropes like that (or even if he had just taken a bit longer) then it would have been a different story, of course. That being said, referees in this series (biased or otherwise) have a bad track record -- they should have stopped more than one fight based on all the damage that the fighters take, but the drama usually overcomes realism.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 2, 2013)

Pantro said:


> Wait, Volg and Mashiba are in the same weightclass? o.o



Mashiba would get smacked around like a bitch


----------



## Kirito (Apr 2, 2013)

Volg


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Perfect song for those last two chapters_ 



[YOUTUBE]_OvpzForHyU[/YOUTUBE]






Still impressed that Mike was able to get that shot in after getting a full Tsubereshi-gamnishi to white-fang to the face during that last exchange.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 13, 2013)

Mashiba moved up to lightweight after his ban, so no.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 13, 2013)

Ippo has become weaker? Wuh? Brain damage?


----------



## D T (Apr 13, 2013)

Ippo has lost his focus so to speak. Plus, Sendo was trying for real while Ippo didn't. As in, they didn't have the same mindset. Which isn't an excuse as Ippo should be going out for blood as soon as he'd step into the ring. Ippo still is a freak of nature whose strength is unrivaled. Pound for Pound he easily surclasses Takamura as he is able to hang with him (see arm-wrestling etc.)


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 13, 2013)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Ippo has become weaker? Wuh? Brain damage?



Doubt Morikawa would take the series down a morbid route like that. 

I don't know what Takamura was referring to, but I do know that Ippo has looked terrible in most of his recent fights. The last time he looked like he was capable of doing well at the world level was the Karasawa fight. (And even though he got beaten up in the Sawamura fight, he had impressive moments there too, especially considering the level of his opponent.) The current Ippo seems like he's degraded since then. 

There's no emphasis on his old bobbing and weaving, his slipping and countering (like the way he could duck a shot and then use the leaping left/gazelle punch), or even his jab, which was his most impressive punch in his first sparring session. I would expect the current Ippo to get stopped on the world level (let alone in a match for a world championship) if not for his plot shield. 

This is a good opportunity for Ippo to step out of the rut he's been in for ages and actually develop mentally and physically. No idea if Morikawa will go for that though.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 13, 2013)

So

Ippo beat Sendou twice, and Volg once. Sendou beat Volg. Volg is a world champion. Ippo has a hard time with japanese wannabees.

Yep, somewhere in the last few hundred chapters, something went wrong with Ippo. Seriously wrong.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 13, 2013)

Plotshield saved Ippo from Vorg and Sendoh didn't beat him either


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 13, 2013)

Ippo lost that second fight with sendo
Vorg was holding back vs ippo
and Sendo lost to vorg

Referees dont change the fight


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2013)

Zaru said:


> So
> 
> Ippo beat Sendou twice, and Volg once. Sendou beat Volg. Volg is a world champion. Ippo has a hard time with japanese wannabees.
> 
> Yep, somewhere in the last few hundred chapters, something went wrong with Ippo. Seriously wrong.



I can't remember what chapter this was said in, but Takamura described Ippo as a bell ( harder you hit him the harder he rings). His poor performances is down to him facing crap competitors or freaks of natures where the emphasis isn't on boxing.


----------



## KiddLaw92 (Apr 13, 2013)

As said his last fight against a really strong boxer was Sawamura (Woli doesn't count) so he hasn't had a real challenge for a while. Plus he lacks motivation in comparison to when he wanted to become Champion (Date and Sendo),


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 13, 2013)

Sad to see Ippo that weak. Trying too hard for that underdog theme, especially after a 1000 chapers.
Hope it goes nowhere, else this rotten speedfreak might really catch up to and or surpass ippo.


----------



## Raviene (Apr 13, 2013)

Zaru said:


> So
> 
> Ippo beat Sendou twice, and Volg once. Sendou beat Volg. Volg is a world champion. Ippo has a hard time with japanese wannabees.
> 
> Yep, somewhere in the last few hundred chapters, something went wrong with Ippo. Seriously wrong.



the Volg that Ippo and Sendo supposedly beat was a "shackled" version as stated by kamogawa...

if he had fought using his real style... he'd beat both of them on the same night


----------



## Fran (Apr 14, 2013)

awesome 2 chapters


i wonder who itagaki will fight for the featherweight belt?


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm starting to forget what has happened in ippo before this fight tbh, but what is takamaru talking about?  I feel like this is coming out of nowhere, i hadn't seen anything to show he had been getting weaker.


----------



## GSurge (Apr 14, 2013)

I like this series once I gloss over the not so subtle xenophobic overtones of the series. And if we get another WWII reference I will intentionally ruin some ramen. So help me FSM.


----------



## Iskandar (Apr 15, 2013)

Ricardo


----------



## Cizzl1985 (Apr 16, 2013)

Does anyone has a quick translation of the recent chapter!?


----------



## Fran (Apr 16, 2013)

Yahhh definitely want to know


*Spoiler*: __ 



what ricardo martinez sama sempai uguu is saying


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _summary from ParaParaJMO at Dynamite Glove_ 





> Well, Itagaki is researching Imai and says that he goes for exchanges now. It turns out that Alfredo has a similar style to Martinez. He calls Martinez to set up a 3rd fight. if he beats Ippo, he wants taht fight. Martinez asks who Ippo is and remeinds him he fought Date before and that he sparred with him before the Date fight. Martinez says he fights and spars with a lot of guys so he cant remember all of the them. Martinez doesnt give a shit about Gonzales and says he doesnt care. It turns out that Bill remembers Ippo by reminding him that he was the one who used the peekaboo style. ANd Martinez says he remembers he tried to use the Dempsey Roll.





			
				And an extra bit from Shin at DG said:
			
		

> Right after Bill mentions the Peekaboo style Japanese champion, Ricardo was like: "Oh shit, I remember that kid...the Dempsey Roll kid".  And Bill says that Ricardo probably should call back Alfredo, and tell him to be careful.



The fact that he's batshit insane enough to want a 3rd fight with Ricardo is all the hype we need.


----------



## D T (Apr 16, 2013)

I can already see the troll fight incoming. All the build-up leading up to a 4 chapters fight where Ippo steamrolls his opponents much like he did against that Scar J dude.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 16, 2013)

Can people please discuss raws in spoiler-tags? Vague comments can still be spoilerish...


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 






			
				ParaParaJMO said:
			
		

> Martinez doesnt give a shit about Gonzales and says he doesnt care.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 16, 2013)

What I'm interested in is the two guys Martinez didn't knock out.

Maybe the key to beating him is there?


----------



## Id (Apr 17, 2013)

Martinez!


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm not liking that Ippo is getting weaker, and his coaches are ok with that.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 17, 2013)

Torafarugo Ro said:


> I'm not liking that Ippo is getting weaker, and his coaches are ok with that.


His coaches may not know.. Takamura is a discerning, boxing genius beneath his stupid, brutish exterior after all


----------



## Id (Apr 17, 2013)

Torafarugo Ro said:


> I'm not liking that Ippo is getting weaker, and his coaches are ok with that.



He lost his resolve, his hunger. So he receded. In real boxing, it happens all the time. 

Gotta keep that eye of the tiger.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Para's summary from Dynamite glove_ 






> In the beginning, Ippo is practicing his ducking and bobbing and weaving in terms of speed so he can get ready for Gonzales' jab. That is mostly the focus of Ippo's training right now. The fact, that it has a no motion and extended like feel is something they will concentrate on. Kimura talks about despite his experience taking on flicker jabs, this is a whole new game to him. Ippo is now trying to find ways to get into range.
> 
> I think this video with Michael Jai White gives some idea of how the Mexican jab works.
> 
> ...





No chapter next week cause of Golden Week


----------



## Fran (Apr 22, 2013)

If you watch Wladimir Klitshko's fight with David haye he employs that jab. It's a short motion that extends from the elbow, with a half-extended lead hand.



			
				Emmanuel Steward said:
			
		

> We developed a very sophisticated jab for this fight, that shoots out half-way, then comes back before he finally throws it




It's an excellent jab. Look how he keeps Haye on the backfoot all the time with the feints.




(thanks to vidic from boxingforum24)


----------



## Cizzl1985 (May 2, 2013)

No new chapter this week?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 2, 2013)

Golden Week


----------



## Pantro (May 4, 2013)

*Hajime no Ippo RAW 1016*
out!


----------



## Fran (May 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like date fought him as an amateur or sparring partner and was dropped by him?


----------



## rajin (May 4, 2013)

*HAJIME NO IPPO 1016 RAW: all double pages joined
*
*out! *


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 4, 2013)

what a nice surprise


*Spoiler*: __ 



Exhibition match? From how long ago? 
Date has spikey hair rather than the long flowy locks of when he fought Ricardo for the 2nd time.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 5, 2013)

1016 Summary by Kurosu at Dynamiteglove


*Spoiler*: __ 





> The woman Alfred's talking to is presumably his girlfriend, and they're reminiscing about his fights with Ricardo.
> He fought twice and lost twice: he's a big fan of Ricardo and the first time meeting him in the ring he got so excited it wasn't even a fight.
> The second time he says he made Ricardo serious and was KO-ed.
> 
> ...



Pushing Ricardo to go into Diablo mode means he's got the stuff. 
Although I'd like to see him more serious about scouting ippo, I wouldn't want to watch tape of Ippo's recent matches either


----------



## rajin (May 12, 2013)

*HAJIME NO IPPO 1017 Raw *
*Ch.227 *


----------



## Cizzl1985 (May 15, 2013)

Anyone care to translate?


----------



## Tre_azam (May 18, 2013)

still no trans? i am disspoint gaiz


----------



## Gunners (May 18, 2013)

The person who created that video/song gott banned for being a p*d*p****.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 19, 2013)

^wut 

Raw 1018


*Spoiler*: _summary by Shin at Dynamite Glove_ 



Kimura gets the shit beat outta him.  Body, body, body.  He mentions that Ippo's returning to the very beginning, that his hooks are actually more upper-like, instead of those horizontal hooks.  Since Ippo learnt Dempsey Roll, his hooks became more horizontal due to the style change in his weaving motions.  But now it's back to the very beginning --- a sign that he's graduated from domestic ranks, and moving to the world as a rookie.

Aoki spars everyday with Itagaki, says that because of conditioning and weight lost, Itagaki's punches are powerless, therefore Aoki did not receive any physical damage.  However, Aoki cannot land a single punch, not even able to scratch him.

Aoki jokingly mentions that if they dun become weaker before the fight, they will win (just an "if" from Aoki, with no special meaning/reason to say it)


----------



## rajin (May 20, 2013)

*HAJIME NO IPPO 1018 Raw *
*Seems implied that Jerome wasn't really blitzed *


----------



## Cizzl1985 (May 30, 2013)

Where is 1019? Is HNI on a break this week?


----------



## Cizzl1985 (May 31, 2013)

Yeah Ippo has had its best days i'm afraid... Translations are 6 chapters behind at least.. And raw's come and go...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 31, 2013)

Bring back Ignition one, fuck manga stream.


----------



## DocTerror (May 31, 2013)

the other way around

1011 out now too


----------



## Dream Brother (May 31, 2013)

_Kumi: Please come back again!
Mashiba: Don't ever come back. _

Ah, Mashiba. Always fun. 

It sounds like Ippo's weakness is apparently his mentality rather than anything physical. It doesn't really make sense to me, though, because Ippo doesn't even fight like he wants to get through fights 'in one piece'. If anything his fights are the opposite -- he specialises in moving forward and taking a stream of punishment just to land his own shots.


----------



## Gunners (May 31, 2013)

Dream Brother said:


> _Kumi: Please come back again!
> Mashiba: Don't ever come back. _
> 
> Ah, Mashiba. Always fun.
> ...



I think it is more to do with his ambition. Fighters like Mashiba and Sendo more than likely aim to get one step forward ( lol Ippo) to a fighter or goal. With regards to Ippo it seems as though he is not viewing his next matches as a stepping stone. Least that's how I see things.


----------



## Fran (Jun 1, 2013)

OLDEST RYOMA

Mashiba is the fucking best


----------



## rajin (Jun 3, 2013)

*HAJIME NO IPPO 1019 Raw *
*Ch.13.5 *


----------



## Idol (Jun 10, 2013)

*Hajime no Ippo #1020 Raw:*


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

> pretty awesome chapter, seems that they are going with the "ippo is mentally weak" as a main plot point of this upcoming match. My japanese is still in the intermediate stage but i can give it a shot a summarizing until someone else comes with a better one. starts off with the weigh-in which both ippo and al pass with no problems. The reporters excitedly want to ask both fighters about their thoughts on the match and start off with ippo. They want to know what is ippo's state of mind going into his first match as a world ranker and after dropping the japanese title. Ippo being his fidgety and unconfident self can't find the words to express what he's thinking coming into this match. While Al asks someone to translate what ippo is saying. Ippo then stops fidgeting and says that in this upcoming match he'll be the challenger as he's always been on every match up until now. That he'll use everything he's learned up 'till now and in his training and wants to find out how far he'll get and how effective he'll be at the world stage. Al listens on unimpressed. The reporters ask ippo what kind of training he did, and if he has a plan or strategy. Ippo was about to answer but kamogawa smacks him a good one on the head and lectures him saying that they can ask and he can listen but answering that question in front of the opponent is a problem. Ippo again says he practiced so he'll do what he can and give it everything he's got to see how far he can go. The reporters hope the best for him. and they are cheering him on on his conquest for the world stage. The reporters turn their attention to Al, Mari goes to ippo and says she'll translate since she knows Spanish(she seems to know every language that exist). The reporters boast of ippo's impressive record and him being the former undefeated japanese champ and they ask Al what are his impressions. Al says that if it were ricardo martinez he would say this it would be best if he didn't expect anything from this. He basically says the line ricardo told date during the press conference back in chapter 330. Everybody seems shocked. The reporters emphasize ippo's record saying he's a hard puncher with 24 fights 23 wins and 23 KOs to say not to expect anything would be weird. Al says that ippo seems very "small" to him(literally  he looks very small he says kare ga totemo chiisaku mieru which confuses ippo and the reporters but i think Al means ippo's resolve) Ippo and the reporters are confused by his words and they say it's true that ippo's build is small for a featherweight, Al while walking away tells them you'll understand the meaning when the gong rings. The reporters want to know if ippo is switched on by this, and ippo says no, he emphasizes again that he'll  do everything like in his training and he wants to see how effective he can be and how far he can go at the world stage. Coach K tells the reporters thats enough. Mari recalls what date said few chapters back: "the problem is in the event that ippo has become weak". She thinks to herself that there aren't any lies in ippo's words and he's always been the same talking about training and putting what he trained into practice and thats how he's gotten this far. Weakness shouldn't be a factor yet she still feels anxiety or an uneasiness about this match. Both Sendo and mashiba cant sleep. Sendo thinking about what takamura told him and mashiba thinking about his exchange with ippo in chapter 1011. They both decide that they are gonna go and confirm it during the match. back to ippo he's getting ready to leave for the match and his mom asks him if he forgot anything ippo checks his trunks and his mom notices that they are different than before. Ippo says yes and thinks to himself because he's the challenger. Ippo tells his mom that that if he wins his next match then his next match may possibly be a world title match. If that's the case he'd like it if she goes to see his match(he finally had the balls to ask his mom to go watch his match). She pauses and says i'll think about it. Ippo smiles and runs off to his match.
> 
> The accuracy isn't 100% since i can't see some kanji because of the quality or just my poor vision. Don't take it too literally i would suggest to wait until someone else translates it with more experience and knowledge of the language.



summary....


----------



## freetgy (Jun 10, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2013)

It's not dumb, he probably realises that Itagaki will eventually leave the gym. As someone who likes to box on the outside, sparring Ippo would give Itagaki an advantage as he gain a better sense of distance, his rhythm and how to time him.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jun 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> It's not dumb, he probably realises that Itagaki will eventually leave the gym. As someone who likes to box on the outside, sparring Ippo would give Itagaki an advantage as he gain a better sense of distance, his rhythm and how to time him.



No he won't, it's not in his personality.  Only reason given was it would "break" ippo's confidence, well his confidence is broken now and he's going up against a top boxer in the world.  And itagaki's going up against a top contender for the belt (granted he beat him already)

Their both in the biggest fights of their lives, and against boxers who fit their styles, it's dumb not to give them the best sparring possible.  Kimura and Aoki aren't going to cut it lol.

Ippo vacated the title, so itagaki can go after it no worries and take his place, and Ippo needs to get ready for eventually fighting martinez.


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 17, 2013)

I was expecting something a bit serious after ch 1012 cliff. And all we get was some shitty untranslatable dick jokes. 
Well, 1014 was good though. It's good to see Ricardo again. He remembers Ippo a bit, so we can say that he leaves a good impression.
I don't know why, but i can't picture Ippo winning this match.
I hope Mori won't waste 2 volumes on Itagaki's match. That would be awful.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2013)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> No he won't, it's not in his personality.  Only reason given was it would "break" ippo's confidence, well his confidence is broken now and he's going up against a top boxer in the world.  And itagaki's going up against a top contender for the belt (granted he beat him already)
> 
> Their both in the biggest fights of their lives, and against boxers who fit their styles, it's dumb not to give them the best sparring possible.  Kimura and Aoki aren't going to cut it lol.
> 
> Ippo vacated the title, so itagaki can go after it no worries and take his place, and Ippo needs to get ready for eventually fighting martinez.


With all due to respect, you should try reading between the lines. It allows you to look passed what's been presented directly ''It'd break Ippo's confidence'', and towards the things that are being set up. It's becoming increasingly clear that Itagaki will want to fight Ippo in a professional capacity, it's also clear that the coach is an astute man.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 17, 2013)

If Alfredo is a real world class fighter, then I would expect him to demolish Ippo, based on Ippo's recent performances. I really hope it won't follow the same tired formula of Ippo getting picked to pieces for a while, then making his desperate comeback KO. He's stepping up in class, and this is a good chance for Mori to shake things up. I don't really see Ippo losing, mainly because Mori hasn't given Alfredo much attention in the lead up to the fight. I doubt we'll get a Karasawa scenario either, considering Alfredo's level. I think it would be nice to see a back and forth sort of match, like Ippo vs Vorg. It doesn't have to end in a KO either -- why not a decision? Maybe even a split decision. A change would be nice.


----------



## Muah (Jun 17, 2013)

This is really a chance for ippo to shake things up a bit and get stronger but he's doing nothing. IDC really I just want him to move up a weight class. I don't think he can really gain anything staying in the same weight class. He's not getting stronger or faster hes kinda just studying his opponents and practicing strategies which makes for a boring read.

He can't use the Dempsey any more the gazelle punch is getting boring and his peekaboo style mixed with his charge forward strategy is uneventful. He's not even aggressive like the real Marciano. His best fights are against powerhouses and talented out fighters. He needs some black opponents or some more out fighters which they're probabaly a ton of in bigger weight classes in America. Fighting all these islanders and Latin Americans is akward. Plus they're running up his fights against nobodies. He has the potential to get a heavy weight belt but by that time he'll have like 80 fights lol.

He's not tall so it's not like he can jump weights like takamura and fit right in. He needs to start training against bigger opponents.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 17, 2013)

I also want Ippo to get another technique. 

I also want Itkagi to get his ass beat.


----------



## Fran (Jun 18, 2013)

Dream Brother said:


> If Alfredo is a real world class fighter, then I would expect him to demolish Ippo, based on Ippo's recent performances. I really hope it won't follow the same tired formula of Ippo getting picked to pieces for a while, then making his desperate comeback KO. He's stepping up in class, and this is a good chance for Mori to shake things up. I don't really see Ippo losing, mainly because Mori hasn't given Alfredo much attention in the lead up to the fight. I doubt we'll get a Karasawa scenario either, considering Alfredo's level. I think it would be nice to see a back and forth sort of match, like Ippo vs Vorg. It doesn't have to end in a KO either -- why not a decision? Maybe even a split decision. A change would be nice.



for sure. none of ippo's matches have went the distance. and also, he's never fought outside of japan, i don't know why

the only person in the series to fight outside of japan was flashback date eiji and miyata in thailand


----------



## Fran (Jun 18, 2013)

also, on 1012:

it's interesting that at super-middle they're looking to unify all the titles. i don't think anyone's fought outside the WBC so far right?
takamura's moving up weight soon i guess, after one more joke defence

edit: ALSO

THE FUCKING PENIS JOKES  I MISSED THEM SO MUCH

SHOW HIM YOUR HEAVYWEIGHT PUNCH IPPO . . .  THE ONE IN YOUR PANTS
THE BIGGEST ONE ALWAYS WINS


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jun 18, 2013)

Gunners said:


> With all due to respect, you should try reading between the lines. It allows you to look passed what's been presented directly ''It'd break Ippo's confidence'', and towards the things that are being set up. It's becoming increasingly clear that Itagaki will want to fight Ippo in a professional capacity, it's also clear that the coach is an astute man.



No disrespect taken or given, just friendly disagreements lol. 


I'm looking at it from an actual training camp perspective.  Like when Amir Khan was training with pacqiao, they sparred all the time and both would get the best of each other etc, but it was best for the fighters in the long run. 

Ippo has relenquished the title, itagaki looks up to the man like a brother and just doesn't have the personality to challenge him (he's been criticized for it before).  Their on two different stages now, and it's a perfect time for them to spar and make each other better.  Itagaki doesn't have the pride of miyata, and geromichi challenged him after he was forced to leave the camp.  

Maybe you guys are further in the manga than me because i just read the scans, but it just seems they should be training and even foreshadowed a bit in the recent convo about it.  

Ippo is losing his heart/passion, Itagaki is starting to get overconfident, just seems the perfect time to put them in their to spar. IMO



*edit*

You guys think they'll ever get passed the world rankings and move into the p4p rankings? I think it would be a good way to finally get the Martinez fight and still have room to keep pushing the story.


----------



## Idol (Jun 24, 2013)

*Hajime no Ippo #1022 Raw:*


----------



## Fran (Jun 24, 2013)

Wolly died and reincarnated as Itagaki
Who's he fighting again? :S


----------



## perman07 (Jun 24, 2013)

^Dude, discuss spoilers in spoiler-tags please! Should be safe to enter this thread for those of us who don't read raws.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 24, 2013)

After looking at that last page of the RAW,  I've finally realized that there's a severe lack of nipples in this series. 


*Spoiler*: _1022_ 




Gaki's new nickname is pretty boss: 



			
				DG's Kuros said:
			
		

> Chronos', the god that rules the time-space!


----------



## hehey (Jun 24, 2013)

Got to be honest, i hope Itagaki gets his ass kicked and loses the fight.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 26, 2013)

Itgaki needs to get his face smashed in I agree.


----------



## Id (Jun 27, 2013)

With Machismo in my heart, WTF?


----------



## Raptor (Jun 27, 2013)

I think Mori has a very distorted vision on what "Machismo" actually is.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 27, 2013)

yeah I noticed that too.


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 27, 2013)

this shit is just too fckin llong....


----------



## D T (Jun 29, 2013)

Ippo gonna flour his challenger.


----------



## Cizzl1985 (Jun 30, 2013)

Since Ippo's "resolve" has been questioned.... I wonder if he will win or not... 

Try looking it like this, this guy is portraited as a "martinez look-a-like".  Do you really think that the KID, who gets his ass handed to him by a jumping monkey boy, can beat a martinez kind of guy?? I really hope Ippo gets his ass whooped .

Then gets back to the basics, training his left, training on how to use feints, working on his footwork and dashing speed even more, and most of all, working on his pressure.. He still looks like a kid towards his opponent, he doesn't have that awesome pressure feats like Date did.


----------



## freetgy (Jun 30, 2013)

riding the underdog theme like always eh 8D


----------



## Gunners (Jun 30, 2013)

I think Ippo is going to win this fight with a body shot. I can't remember which chapter but emphasis was place on his body blows starting to go back to his old style of digging upwards as opposed to from the side. Usually when focus is placed on something of that nature, it has an important role in the fight.


----------



## rajin (Jul 1, 2013)

*1023 raw they can just wither away and never solidify like his regular sealed blade*


----------



## Cizzl1985 (Jul 1, 2013)

Anybody with a quick translation of the latest chapter?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2013)

It took two VOLUMES worth of chapters to get from the end of the last fight to the beginning of this Itagaki fight? 

Ippo will become champion around chapter 2000


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Flash down on Itagaki, possible dempsey roll ala Ippo vs Sendo 2?


----------



## hehey (Jul 1, 2013)

Zaru said:


> It took two VOLUMES worth of chapters to get from the end of the last fight to the beginning of this Itagaki fight?
> 
> Ippo will become champion around chapter 2000


I dont mind..... fights are not the only thing that matters/


----------



## D T (Jul 1, 2013)

Finally, the coach is doing something and training Ippo. AS always, Ippo showcases why he is the best p4p fighter out there. Out of this world resilience that makes him able to tank counters even when he launch 100% punches, which he only ever did once, negating the strength of outfighters ; Out of this world strength, giving him the ability to destroy anybody even with "light" taps as showcased in the Woli fight, a 50% punch from him is already enough to send you to the hospital, a 100% will give brain damage and there is nothing you can do to ever hope to come back from it ; The most underrated thing abou thim, but the thing that gives him the potential to win it all, He is a sponge that soaks up with everything you throw at him, he has learnt everything his coach taught him, at a pace fast enough to destroy a genius like Miyate who trained all his life in only one month of training, with sparring gloves.

Ippo is just that good. The "Ippo got demolished in all his recent fights" "fact" is more of a myth than anything. Against Scar J, he quickly defeated him without suffering anything. Against Gendo, he wasn't harmed and as soon as he figured the jab trick, he destroyed him. The only recent fight where he got harmed more than usual was against Woli. And it was only there to make us doubt Ippo. And show us a glimpse of the hell Ippo is going to unleash once he unseals the upgraded Dempsey Roll. Which will more than likely be shown in this match.

I'd like to think Ippo is going to utterly flour his opponent after struggling a little bit, but it's probably gonna be a bit more tough than this. And anyways, that's what Ippo means when he says he is "the challenger". Once he figures out your trick, he overpowers you and win. Once he has broken what you trained so hard for, he sends you to the hospital. And of course, he will do all that while smiling and saying things that makes it impossible to argue he does it on purpose. 

Dat Ippo. The man who in his quest for strength unconsciously became a monster. Or so he must appears to his opponents.


----------



## Id (Jul 1, 2013)

rajin said:


> *1023 raw Ch.168*



I am calling it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itagaki got floored. I hope losses or gets humbled in this fight. he needs it, his ego is growing beyond his skill.


----------



## Fran (Jul 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMFG 
TAKAMURA AND DATE ARE COMMENTATING AGAIN 
and itagaki with a 1hKO humble pie


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 2, 2013)

*Latest Chapter Synopsis *


*Spoiler*: __ 



One person in the crowd is wondering how Chronos is and one person answers he is the god of space and time and another person thinks that's too much of an exaggeration for Itagaki but still pretty cool lol

Someone is commentating he seems too relaxed and when he does his "Gaki Shuffle" that is more like him.

And they are making note that Imai has gotten big.

Sendo is wondering if Itagaki can win but Mashiba is putting his bets on Itagaki since he has proven himself as a pro.

Mari said to remember that they fought to a decision and Imai did get a down so its not like he's lost any of his power

But things are different now. Sendo has some vibes from Imai's body.

Fujii thinks that Miyata is here to cheer for Imai since he was one of his sparring partners for Randy but Miyata says he is interested in Itagaki and that is mostly scouting on both fighters



Now people are interested in seeing them settling not just who becomes the champ, but who will settle the score once and for all. They are given the instructions by the referee and to touch glvoes but don't and the crowd freaks out. 



Shinoda tells Itagaki that the game plan is to focus. Otowa tells Imai to keep his guard up and study his speed. 



Imai acknowledges Itagaki's improved skills as if he has supernatural powers. But Imai feels it is his fault that Itagaki beating up was what made him teh fighter he is and wants to put a stop to it


----------



## Gunners (Jul 2, 2013)

I think Itagaki will win. That he's fighting against someone who is a bootleg Ippo, on the undercard of Ippo who is fighting a bootleg Martinez was probably done deliberately by the Mangaka. After their match ups each fighter will want to fight the real deal. 

Of course it'd be great if Itagaki lost.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 2, 2013)

Darn it, what a time for me to decide to catch up on the raws.....


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah, I want to see a good result. :amazed


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jul 3, 2013)

Well since scans are still behind, any news on some new anime? Or have i missed any after the second season?


----------



## D T (Jul 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





D T said:


> Finally, the coach is doing something and training Ippo. AS always, Ippo showcases why he is the best p4p fighter out there. Out of this world resilience that makes him able to tank counters even when he launch 100% punches, which he only ever did once, negating the strength of outfighters ; Out of this world strength, giving him the ability to destroy anybody even with "light" taps as showcased in the Woli fight, a 50% punch from him is already enough to send you to the hospital, a 100% will give brain damage and there is nothing you can do to ever hope to come back from it ; The most underrated thing abou thim, but the thing that gives him the potential to win it all, He is a sponge that soaks up with everything you throw at him, he has learnt everything his coach taught him, at a pace fast enough to destroy a genius like Miyate who trained all his life in only one month of training, with sparring gloves.
> 
> Ippo is just that good. The "Ippo got demolished in all his recent fights" "fact" is more of a myth than anything. Against Scar J, he quickly defeated him without suffering anything. Against Gendo, he wasn't harmed and as soon as he figured the jab trick, he destroyed him. The only recent fight where he got harmed more than usual was against Woli. And it was only there to make us doubt Ippo. And show us a glimpse of the hell Ippo is going to unleash once he unseals the upgraded Dempsey Roll. Which will more than likely be shown in this match.
> 
> ...







To add on this, Ippo also is the biggest trash-talker out there. And he does so with little to no effort. It might seems strange but it is all a question of point of view. He does so by never changing his attitude against whoever he fights, whatever his own circumstances. Even when he was the Japanese champion, even when he had a superior ranking number, even when fighting someone supposedly stronger, he only ever utters the same words "I'm going to do it as I've always done, as the challenger". He does so even if he actually fights a challenger. Meaning, from the point of view of the one he fights, Ippo doesn't consider him as worthy of changing anything which would infuriate him. That's top-notch mind-games, getting into their head before the bell even rings.

Much like Tim Duncan who never talks to his opponents, meeting their words with silence, Ippo also has found, even if he is not necessarily aware of it, a great way to gain an edge before he actually begins pummeling you straight to the hospital.


----------



## Id (Jul 6, 2013)

Is the raw out or que?


----------



## Iskandar (Jul 6, 2013)

^HnI was on hiatus this week, so no new raw.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 6, 2013)

are puar and them still the ones in charge of scanning ippo? I haven't been to dynamite glove in years.


----------



## Idol (Jul 13, 2013)

*Hajime no Ippo #1024 Raw:*


----------



## Inthenem (Jul 13, 2013)

Good. Good.


----------



## Id (Jul 13, 2013)

Id said:


> I am calling it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





rajin said:


> *Hajime no Ippo 1024 Raw *
> *Link removed *



I called it!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 13, 2013)

Afraid you weren't the first.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Itagaki got folded in half


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 13, 2013)

Id said:


> I called it!



Negged for spoiler


----------



## freetgy (Jul 14, 2013)

thank god lets hope he out for good and we can turn to Ippo quickly


----------



## Iskandar (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm so happy. :amazed
Lets end this quickly.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 15, 2013)

*Chapter 1024 Summart* From Dynamite Gloves

*Spoiler*: __ 





> itagaki got owned lol short summary: The chapter starts with ippo shocked at what he's seeing in the screen. The next page you see imai going to the neutral corner with his arm raised while itagaki has his face to the mat. Itagaki doesn't even know wtf happened to him while shinoda is calling out to itagaki if he can hear him. Itagaki is still trying to make sense of what happened. Back to imai he says he's taken it, his "one chance". That this was the only way. Itagaki on the floor just saying why? why? lol(im sorry but this is funny to me).
> 
> Time goes back to the end of last chapter with takamura saying Oi Oi Oi and shinoda yelling at itagaki eyes in front since as soon as the bell rung imai dashed out to itagaki's corner similar to ippo vs sendo 2 when ippo dashed towards sendo before he got into the swing of things(first thing that crossed my mind when i saw this was "is everyone's prediction gonna come true and we are about to see imai's dempsey roll?). Itagaki is unfazed because he says that he's already concentrating and imai looks as if he's standing still(bullet-time activated). Imai acknowledges that it's almost impossible to catch itagaki in his top gear since with itagaki's ability it's like he sees others in slow motion so the time to fight is now while he's in the corner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Imai did a good job. That's the best way for him to fight Itagaki, as he doesn't have the ability to mess with his rhythm like Randy. If he lets Itagaki settle down and run around, picking his spots, then he'll be in for a frustrating match. This tactic of just going right at him, catching him in the corner before he gets warmed up and unleashing the power punches is ideal. I'd still be surprised if Morikawa allows Imai to win, though.


----------



## Fran (Jul 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Imai winning would give itagaki drama/purpose in the manga. he can't just comfortably slip into ippo's throne after all. maybe he'll be the sendo to itagaki.


----------



## Keishin (Jul 17, 2013)

I remember reading about this somewhere but it really looks like Takamura has problems from the world title match because his eye keeps twitching.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 19, 2013)

If people haven't seen the anime thread yet...some news:


----------



## Cizzl1985 (Jul 19, 2013)

Awesome!! Finally anime again . Now where is this weeks issue??


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 19, 2013)

Walked into the this thread kinda grumpy. Left with the biggest smile on my face. Two good wonderful news.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 21, 2013)

I got so excited that my ovaries exploded 

MOAR PENIS JOKES, YES!!


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 21, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Walked into the this thread kinda grumpy. Left with the biggest smile on my face. Two good wonderful news.


----------



## rajin (Jul 22, 2013)

*HAJIME NO IPPO 1025 Raw *
*Ch.58 *


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 22, 2013)

*Chapter 1025 Summry*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Itagaki while down is repeatding that he's allright (and he says something about a bulldog for some reason). Itagaki manages to get up. Takamura is wanting to say that this would be easy for Itagaki but he sees that is not the case. Itagaki is still damaged and he cant move his legs and he says he will keep on boxing with just keeping his upper body up to use. Everyone is freaking out that Itagaki despite getting knocked down is still keeping his guard low. Yagi is concerned but Shinoda figures what the hell and Imai is aware of his gameplan and why he has the name Cronos. Ippo is wondering why Imai isn't attacking and Shinoda is wondering about the recovery. Itagaki is keeping his concerntration and is now playing Floyd Mayweather in the corner. Shinoda sees that Itagaki is showing the results of his experiences and is telling him to switch it up. Itagaki lands a clean hit and Ippo says to stay on him.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Bullshit. Bullshit


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jul 22, 2013)

Haven't been able to read the manga in a while but glad to see there is some anime coming at least.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Dislike Itagaki, don't like him pulling off the shoulder roll, but at the same time seeing the tribute was nice especially the sharp crisp counter.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 28, 2013)

1026 RAW


*Spoiler*: _OUCH_ 






I don't think a person's ribs are supposed to look like that 



			
				Summary by Kurosu @ DG said:
			
		

> Itagaki's trying to get out of the corner by swapping positions with Imai, but the latter prevents him from doing so by pushing into him.
> The reason why Imai's still up is because Gaki's punches, while sharp, don't have the power to keep someone down for good, and he's powering through them with sheer concentration and willpower.
> Imai's taking some punches while keeping Gaki in the corner, but he keeps chanting to himself that they are "powerless" like a mantra.
> 
> ...


----------



## rajin (Jul 30, 2013)

ALL DOUBLE PAGES JOINED.

*Hajime no Ippo 1026 Raw *
*Ch.133 *


----------



## Zaru (Jul 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 1026 talk_ 



Holy shit that punch looked brutal, he even drew the skin rippling


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 30, 2013)

*Latest Chapter Summary*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Itagaki's trying to get out of the corner by swapping positions with Imai, but the latter prevents him from doing so by pushing into him.
> The reason why Imai's still up is because Gaki's punches, while sharp, don't have the power to keep someone down for good, and he's powering through them with sheer concentration and willpower.
> Imai's taking some punches while keeping Gaki in the corner, but he keeps chanting to himself that they are "powerless" like a mantra.
> 
> ...


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jul 30, 2013)

1018 Mangstream -

Man everytime i see these training chapters, it just makes me mad that Itagaki and ippo aren't sparring.  Aoki and Kimura aren't even in the same league


----------



## Badalight (Jul 30, 2013)

So I'm a bit confused. Everyone is saying Ippo is getting weaker, but Aoki and Kimura were just talking about how Ippo has reverted to his old style of punching - which from the sound of it seems stronger?

Or is him reverting to his old style of punching what makes him weaker?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 30, 2013)

Didn't those 'weaker' comments come before Ippo changed his punching style? Maybe he's starting to get back to his old form. (Or maybe the 'weaker' comments are more about his mentality than anything physical.) I liked the way they were talking about Ippo going back to the basics in this chapter. That's the same sort of thing that happened just before Ippo fought Karasawa...


----------



## Gunners (Jul 30, 2013)

Badalight said:


> So I'm a bit confused. Everyone is saying Ippo is getting weaker, but Aoki and Kimura were just talking about how Ippo has reverted to his old style of punching - which from the sound of it seems stronger?
> 
> Or is him reverting to his old style of punching what makes him weaker?


I think him being weaker is a combination of things. His mentality of only wanting to make it back in one piece ( can't really remember the specifics), and his new style of fighting. The later is actually apparent for the readers, however for years I believed it was unintentional. 

Anyway the fact that he's going back to his old style of fighting imply he is getting stronger. He's creating a more stable foundation, plus the style of uppercuts he used before hand was more efficient in trapping opponents.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jul 31, 2013)

Badalight said:


> So I'm a bit confused. Everyone is saying Ippo is getting weaker, but Aoki and Kimura were just talking about how Ippo has reverted to his old style of punching - which from the sound of it seems stronger?
> 
> Or is him reverting to his old style of punching what makes him weaker?



I believe they were referring to his mentality, basically he was getting "soft" after his one punch knock out fight where he basically brawled a guy.  I think they've noticed he's been mentally holding back since i guess.  

I believe the "back to basics" mentality is a symptom of that too, not sure if it's good or bad though.  He doesn't want to be a savage in the ring, he wants to be a boxer and box for the love of the sport not to just hurt somebody he doesn't like.


----------



## D T (Aug 1, 2013)

Those last 2 translated chapters convinced me. WIll be an easy win for Ippo. We won't even see the new Dempsey Roll. Ippo won't even need it.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 1, 2013)

I not sure I can adequately express how much I want Itagaki to lose.


----------



## hehey (Aug 1, 2013)

I wish Imai would defeat Itagaki so bad.... hes so dam smug..


----------



## Bluth (Aug 2, 2013)

At this point I think I want Imai to win more than any other character through the entire history of this manga.  Seeing Itagaki being so freakin' casual and not taking him serious at all, make me want to see Imai send him to the hospital.  Just push his smug ass in to the corner and start pounding the body relentlessly until he finish it up with a uppercut that breaks his jaw.

Unfortunately due to George's love of the character, he'll probably take a knockdown then go into some overdrive bullshit where he knocks Imai out with a bullshit counter.


----------



## savior2005 (Aug 2, 2013)

at this point this manga isnt even about storytelling. the author is just dragging along because he know he cant finish the manga before he dies.


----------



## D T (Aug 2, 2013)

>Ippo 2 fights away from the world title 
>Dragging on


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2013)

2 fights away? Get real now, unless he can beat some more top rankers, Ricardo won't even look at him.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 2, 2013)

5 more fights for ippo. He loses to riccardo. Three more fights, fight riccardo again. Then miyata. Then it ends with him being best in the world.

Itagaki is dead somewhere down this road.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 2, 2013)

The series isn't dragging on, unless an opponent is backed by serious promoters he would find it difficult to get a title shot at a major title 24 fights into his career. 

Series has been going on for a long time but the only way that could be avoided is for the mangaka to skip passed, or rush, some of Ippo's fights.


Zaru said:


> 2 fights away? Get real now, unless he can beat some more top rankers, Ricardo won't even look at him.


In 2 fights time Martinez could be forced to look at Ippo. He's currently ranked 7th, collecting a W over the guy ranked no. 2 would likely move him into the top 5. If he then fights the guy previously ranked at 3 and wins he would more than likely be ranked no. 2. It is also worth noting that Martinez thought to tell the guy to be careful when he remembered who Ippo was ( He left a mark). 

Now whether Ippo will try stepping in the ring with El Diablo is another thing. The coach should know that he's not ready for that work.


----------



## D T (Aug 2, 2013)

#2 in the world after this fight. He then beats up another pretender and settles himself as the #1 pretender. World title fight should ensue. 2 fights away from the world title. More than that would be dragging on since Ippo already is going to get the #2 ranking in the world after this fight.

Or Morikawa decides to make a tournament with the prize being a shot at the world title. Then it'd be a couple more fights.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 2, 2013)

Either way, he can do anything. Doesn't Takamura want like, 3 more weight championships?


----------



## Gunners (Aug 2, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Either way, he can do anything. Doesn't Takamura want like, 3 more weight championships?


He has 4 more weight classes to go.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 2, 2013)

Ah. Do you think he's going to show all of them?


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 2, 2013)

It's funny, because even though Ippo has looked terrible in his recent fights, his record on paper actually looks pretty intimidating, assuming the Wiki has listed it correctly: 24 fights, 23 wins, all by KO, and only one competitive loss to a respectable opponent. He also has a win over Vorg, who went on to become a world champion. 

If he can beat someone ranked second in the world, and do it impressively, then the elite fighters will take much more notice of him. I'm hoping that this is what all of this is building up to -- Ippo destroying a good opponent, without the 'getting beaten up for a handful of rounds before pulling off a comeback' formula. He needs to learn from his mistakes, and getting back to the basics is a good sign.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah, for once. I want to see Ippo have a respectable fight that isn't completely will power win. I mean he had a few of those, but those weren't really insane match ups.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't need Ippo to destroy an opponent for me to be happy, but it feels like forever since he was in a match that he actually _deserved_ to win.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 4, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Ah. Do you think he's going to show all of them?



Hopefully,  if he wins the heavyweight crown I'd like to see him do it with a boxing clinic against a much bigger opponent.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2013)

So we're going with the whole "mental weakness" thing for Ippo eh.


----------



## Yak (Aug 5, 2013)

Zaru said:


> So we're going with the whole "mental weakness" thing for Ippo eh.



I guess that's it for him. Its been hinted before that his opponent is this calm and calculating on the outside but inside has a fire burning, like Sendo for example. Ippo lacks that completely right now. But this can change quickly in the ring. What always comes to mind is this line about the bell and Ippo. Him being like a bell that rings louder and clearer the harder it is hit. I just hope his opponent doesn't hit it too hard for it to break before it can sing.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm not liking where any of this is going. However I'm sure it'll be ok.


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Aug 5, 2013)

You know what sucks about this manga?

In the close to 20 years (I believe) that this manga has gone on, none of the characters have had any real character change. They never really grew, one way or another, and it's starting to becoming... stupid.

Seeing Ippo being the same self, even when he's about to face the #2 of the world, is stupid. The fact that Morikawa is finally addressing this, sort of, is good to see.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 6, 2013)

Hoping for no cop outs or handicaps or ridiculous comebacks. A straight up win would be nice.


----------



## Yak (Aug 6, 2013)

nightmaremage99 said:


> You know what sucks about this manga?
> 
> In the close to 20 years (I believe) that this manga has gone on, none of the characters have had any real character change. They never really grew, one way or another, and it's starting to becoming... stupid.
> 
> Seeing Ippo being the same self, even when he's about to face the #2 of the world, is stupid. The fact that Morikawa is finally addressing this, sort of, is good to see.



This isn't exactly the best manga. However only one of the few around that deal with boxing. HnI was good, really good once, but that happened hundreds of chapters ago. I think it peaked somewhere in the 600's or 700's.


----------



## Cizzl1985 (Aug 16, 2013)

Still no ippo chapter?


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 16, 2013)

nightmaremage99 said:


> You know what sucks about this manga?
> 
> In the close to 20 years (I believe) that this manga has gone on, none of the characters have had any real character change. They never really grew, one way or another, and it's starting to becoming... stupid.
> 
> Seeing Ippo being the same self, even when he's about to face the #2 of the world, is stupid. The fact that Morikawa is finally addressing this, sort of, is good to see.



To be fair, Mashiba and Sawamura both developed. Same for Itagaki, who is probably the most interesting character in the series. You're right though, a lot of the characters have just stayed the same, which is disappointing. A lot of that is down to the series trying to stick to the same formula rather than change things up.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Aug 16, 2013)

Ippo should just die and let Sendo, Takamura and Aokimura tek over

At first his whole shtick was cute, but now it's fucking annoying as hell.


----------



## Fran (Aug 17, 2013)

hahahahaha  mashiba and sendo = 10/10

why the fuck was miyata carrying two giant pencils?


----------



## Gunners (Aug 17, 2013)

I just noticed them, maybe it is the Mangaka's idea of a joke?


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Aug 18, 2013)

nightmaremage99 said:


> You know what sucks about this manga?
> 
> In the close to 20 years (I believe) that this manga has gone on, none of the characters have had any real character change. They never really grew, one way or another, and it's starting to becoming... stupid.
> 
> Seeing Ippo being the same self, even when he's about to face the #2 of the world, is stupid. The fact that Morikawa is finally addressing this, sort of, is good to see.



Well, in manga time it's only been maybe 2 or 3 years.  I wish he had gone all in with the retirement thing for Aoki and Kimora


----------



## D T (Aug 18, 2013)

Ippo has already demolished a copycat in road to the belt. It happened a fucking long time ago. In both cases, the copycat wanted to have the champion to look at them. Ippo will once again demolish it. Because there is no stopping a man who has inconmusearable strength in his quest of the eternal question of what it means to be a man, that is, to be strong.

George be recycling his storylines hoping nobody notices it.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 18, 2013)

Difference between recycling themes in the hopes that no one and will recognise it, and reusing certain themes because it is realistic. It's absurd to think that he's hoping people won't remember, not when in he went out of his way to have Date comment on how Ippo dealt with his copy.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah, it's a deliberate parallel. The situation is similar, but Date already pointed out the difference in chapter 1017 -- Okita just wanted to be another Date, while Alfredo wants to actually surpass Martinez. To Alfredo, Ippo is just another stepping stone on the way to him trying to beat Martinez.

(On another note, that panel with Miyata and the pencils was amusing.)


----------



## Badalight (Aug 18, 2013)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> Well, in manga time it's only been maybe 2 or 3 years.  I wish he had gone all in with the retirement thing for Aoki and Kimora



Even though at the start of the manga characters were using vhs tapes, and now they carry around iphones. lol


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 18, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

